# Guess ethnicity/heritage from photo game



## Gracie

..........


----------



## Vaka

I'm Spanish with a bit of French, also. 

German?


----------



## RiverINXP

OrangeAppled said:


> Post a photo of yourself for people to guess your ethnic background - just for kicks.
> 
> I'll start.....my heritage can be traced back to two countries mainly, although there is certainly more than two in the mix. Try and guess the main two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:


Spanish/Malaysian?

I'm boring old British/Irish, aka ****** McWhiteperson. My daughter is an interesting mix though. roud:


----------



## LeafStew

Mainly French for me but I have some Irish and German ancestor as well.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Not Malaysian, not Portuguese. I'm not part Asian at all, but people often think I am.



Lara Croft said:


> I'm Spanish with a bit of French, also.
> 
> German?


Was this directed at me?


Gracie, I'll guess Italian.


----------



## Vaka

OrangeAppled said:


> Was this directed at me?


Yeah, sorry :mellow:


----------



## OrangeAppled

Lara Croft said:


> Yeah, sorry :mellow:


Well, I am solved then! Yep, I am German & Spanish, mainly, with a bit of Italian, French & Ukrainian thrown it. A "Euro-mutt" as a friend affectionately put it once. :tongue:


----------



## Stillwater

^ I like that second pic of yours, I would try cloning out the wall seams and seeing how it looks in black and white.

Gracie...French?


----------



## Megumikai

Only know one part for sure of my heritage (what with my mother being adopted and not knowing my real grandfather) but I'd like to hear some guesses!
















and while you're at it, guess what my boyfriend is!!


----------



## Nasmoe

@Jinamuro I'm guessing Irish?


----------



## Darkestblue

Nasmoe said:


> @Jinamuro I'm guessing Irish?


nnnnnnnnnope!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Jinamuro, I'm guessing German.

Megumikai, I'm guessing French.

Try mine:










Hint: I'm split 50/50 between two


----------



## susurration

Troisi said:


> Jinamuro, I'm guessing German.
> 
> Megumikai, I'm guessing French.
> 
> Try mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: I'm split 50/50 between two


You remind me of my friend Giselle whose filipino (not that you look like a girl Troisi) so I'm going to say Filipino? and perhaps Italian?.


----------



## Darkestblue

Troisi said:


> Jinamuro, I'm guessing German.
> 
> Try mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: I'm split 50/50 between two


Nope!

You look kinda like two of my friends who are both half white, half filipino; so I'm gonna say one of your halves is pinoy.


----------



## Vaka

OrangeAppled said:


> Well, I am solved then! Yep, I am German & Spanish, mainly, with a bit of Italian, French & Ukrainian thrown it. A "Euro-mutt" as a friend affectionately put it once. :tongue:


I only put German out there because I was trying to see if we were ethnicity buddies. I have Spanish(mostly), French, and German and then a bit of Mexican Indian and Irish,...I think :laughing:


----------



## OrangeAppled

Lara Croft said:


> I only put German out there because I was trying to see if we were ethnicity buddies. I have Spanish(mostly), French, and German and then a bit of Mexican Indian and Irish,...I think :laughing:


haha....that's pretty funny. People almost never guess German for me, even though technically it makes up the majority of my heritage (my grandparents are from Germany), and my facial features resemble my German dad's features.


----------



## Megumikai

Troisi said:


> Megumikai, I'm guessing French.


I might be french but i don't know >_< I am half-german tho. my father and his parents were born there.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Nova said:


> You remind me of my friend Giselle whose filipino (not that you look like a girl Troisi) so I'm going to say Filipino? and perhaps Italian?.


I'm not filipino but that's a really interesting comment. You did get the Italian part right though.


----------



## Darkestblue

Time's up! I'm English, Portuguese, Czech.


----------



## Monte

Have fun~ :3


----------



## Malovane

skycloud86 said:


> Here's me -
> 
> And also, try and guess my maternal grandparents (Both of whom have an unknown grandfather). Both have dark hair and blue eyes, although I'm not sure what colour my grandmother's eyes were as she died a long time before I was born. The baby is my aunt. -


Belarusian perhaps?


----------



## Malovane

Lala said:


> Sky -- I'm terrible at this, dunno, Swedish and German?
> Your grandparents look... Italianish. But dark hair and blue eyes... Irish? Which would make no sense considering my last guess... But ugh, I said I am bad at this. :|
> 
> I think I am too easy to figure out, but oh well. I am mainly a mixture of threeee ~ !


French, Irish, English?


----------



## Lala

skycloud86 said:


> I do have very distant German ancestry from about 500 years ago, but no known Swedish, and my grandparents don't have any known Italian ancestry.
> 
> As for you, I would guess Irish, German and English?


Irish, English and something else that is not German ~ !

@ Apples -- Ugh so gorgeous! But I dunno. Uhm. Norwegian?


----------



## skycloud86

Malovane said:


> Belarusian perhaps?


No, although I do have a distant cousin on 23andMe who was adopted and seems to be mostly of Belarusian ancestry.



Lala said:


> Irish, English and something else that is not German ~ !
> 
> @ Apples -- Ugh so gorgeous! But I dunno. Uhm. Norwegian?


I'm mostly English with some Irish, yes, and some other nationalities both distantly and recently.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Everyone seems to be guessing Irish for people . Irish people aren't good-looking, most of the time.


----------



## TreeBob

assbiscuits said:


> Everyone seems to be guessing Irish for people . Irish people aren't good-looking, most of the time.


Well in all honesty you can't really tell much of a difference between the UK nationalities. Their heritage is very muddled and mixed. Irish, scots, brits and welsh basically look the same. When the Normans, Saxons and Jewish and Romans all settled they all left parts behind. None of the races were all that dissimilar anyway.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

TreeBob said:


> Well in all honesty you can't really tell much of a difference between the UK nationalities. Their heritage is very muddled and mixed. Irish, scots, brits and welsh basically look the same. When the Normans, Saxons and Jewish and Romans all settled they all left parts behind. None of the races were all that dissimilar anyway.


Ireland isn't apart of the UK and neither romans nor jews have been apart of Irish heritage. But yes we look alike. Except we have more gingers, better teeth and smaller ears than brittish people  

I'm surprised people have guessed Irish so much for attractive people :O. I mean, look at my signature.


----------



## TreeBob

assbiscuits said:


> Ireland isn't apart of the UK and neither romans nor jews have been apart of Irish heritage. But yes we look alike. Except we have more gingers, better teeth and smaller ears than brittish people
> 
> I'm surprised people have guessed Irish so much for attractive people :O. I mean, look at my signature.


How about British Isles, does that make you feel better? Northern Ireland is part of the UK by the way so you are evading. That little cluster of islands that is full of people of similar origin. 

Irish heritage as in the Insular Celts? All of the British Isles are originally Celtic and all of the British Isles were invaded/inhabited by the cultures I listed above (yes even Jews). You can't get away from it and I would find that it would hard to prove anyone in those countries is a pure bread Celt anymore.


----------



## Humilis Curator

skycloud86 said:


> Irish?
> .............





Troisi said:


> Humilis Curator: Since you said people can never guess, I'm going to say you're hispanic with a light complexion.


Irish is one of them, there are two others. Hispanic, no but sort of close.


----------



## skycloud86

Humilis Curator said:


> Irish is one of them, there are two others. Hispanic, no but sort of close.


Portuguese?


----------



## Aßbiscuits

TreeBob said:


> How about British Isles, does that make you feel better? Northern Ireland is part of the UK by the way so you are evading. That little cluster of islands that is full of people of similar origin.
> 
> Irish heritage as in the Insular Celts? All of the British Isles are originally Celtic and all of the British Isles were invaded/inhabited by the cultures I listed above (yes even Jews). You can't get away from it and I would find that it would hard to prove anyone in those countries is a pure bread Celt anymore.


Northern Ireland is part of the UK yes, which means technically it's not a part of Ireland.

But jews or Romans never invaded Ireland. Romans thought they'd slip off the edge of the earth if they did.

But I get what you're saying. We be muts.

I'd love to be able to post a pic but I can't on my ps3. I bet nobody would know my true nationality.


----------



## Humilis Curator

skycloud86 said:


> Portuguese?


Nope, hint, you are in the right hemisphere though.


----------



## Radiant Flux

Humilis Curator said:


> Nope, hint, you are in the right hemisphere though.


There are techinacally 4 different hemispheres. Latitude and longitude so the north or south or the east ot west.

You should go by quadrants.


----------



## OrangeCounty

TreeBob said:


> French? Maybe straight British
> 
> 
> adding characters


Ding! French, German, English...with a little Irish on top. :happy:


----------



## Thorgar

Humilis Curator said:


> Nope, hint, you are in the right hemisphere though.


How about Serbian?


----------



## sofort99

OrangeAppled said:


> Post a photo of yourself for people to guess your ethnic background - just for kicks.
> 
> I'll start.....my heritage can be traced back to two countries mainly, although there is certainly more than two in the mix. Try and guess the main two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:


I'm guessing Spanish and German.

But I swear you look like you have some American Indians in the wood pile somewhere. Probably... Cherokee?


----------



## sofort99

Fira said:


> Guessss mine, guesssss mine!!!!!! :tongue:


Finnish?


???


----------



## sofort99

Monte said:


> Have fun~ :3


Some of the absolutely most breath takingly beautiful women I have ever seem were half black and half Korean.

You have the same kind of look, but not exactly...

Black and Filipino?

You look Kenyan, with a South Pacific over tone... not quite Japanese. Okinawan?

Edited to add: Kenyan and American Samoan?


----------



## Columbine

http://i54.tinypic.com/2ynnjo4.jpg

My hair is shorter and darker now, but this is pretty similar to my natural color. Guesssssss


There seems to be something wrong with this site/my computer, preventing me from directly uploading the pic here. Sorry about that.


----------



## agokcen

Ooh! Ooh! Do me! Between my looks and my name, I get aaaaaall kinds of guesses.





































Unless you really know your ethnicities (or if I told you, in which case it doesn't count!), you probably won't get it. Like, ever.

There's one main one to guess. The rest are inconsequential enough that you don't need to bother with them...unless you want to!


----------



## soya

Polish? German? Portuguese?


----------



## skycloud86

sonicdrink said:


> Oh, you guys r gonna have fun....
> 
> I'll give you a hint, I am at least 3 ethnicities.
> 
> good luck!


Italian, English and something Eastern European?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Albanian? Bulgarian? Czech?










I'm 50% one thing, 25% another, and 10% the last one, then like 15% of miscellaneous. 

btw I don't know why I looked so pissed off I didn't intend for it to be that way XD

edit: I got a couple more ideas for the woman above, perhaps Bolivian or Argentinian? I'm guessing either South South America, or Southern Mid Europe.


----------



## sonicdrink

1 right out of all those! I'll consider Polish close enough for one part. I'm 1/4 Wendish (which is slavic, which is close enough)

Keep going! *Hint, portuguese was very close.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

sonicdrink said:


> 1 right out of all those! I'll consider Polish close enough for one part. I'm 1/4 Wendish (which is slavic, which is close enough)
> 
> Keep going! *Hint, portuguese was very close.


Spanish! (10 char)


----------



## skycloud86

sonicdrink said:


> 1 right out of all those! I'll consider Polish close enough for one part. I'm 1/4 Wendish (which is slavic, which is close enough)
> 
> Keep going! *Hint, portuguese was very close.


Scandinavian?
.........


----------



## sonicdrink

correct! so here's what we got so far. 1/4 Wendish/Polish whatever, 1/4 Spanish. keep going! 

*Hint, think outside of Europe too.


----------



## skycloud86

Arab or Persian?

...........


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

sonicdrink said:


> correct! so here's what we got so far. 1/4 Wendish/Polish whatever, 1/4 Spanish. keep going!
> 
> *Hint, think outside of Europe too.


Paraguay? Uraguay? Argentina? I think I already said that..... I am convinced you have some South American in you!


----------



## sonicdrink

ooh! you guys are good! 1/4 Wendish/Polish , 1/4 Spanish, 1/4 Penn Dutch (German was close enough), and 1/8 Arab.

Only 1 more known ethnicity to go! 

p.s. no south american exactly, but the Spanish part is Cuban, but it was only 1 generation from spain, so...


----------



## skycloud86

sonicdrink said:


> ooh! you guys are good! 1/4 Wendish/Polish , 1/4 Spanish, 1/4 Penn Dutch (German was close enough), and 1/8 Arab.
> 
> Only 1 more known ethnicity to go!


Finnish?
.............


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Icelandic. (10 char)


----------



## Vaka

> ooh! you guys are good!


Methinks it's mostly just the process of elimination :mellow:


----------



## sonicdrink

nope, and nope. 

*hint, there are no more european ethnicities left

p.s. the first post ---?--cyanide got almost all of the european


----------



## skycloud86

Chinese?

..........


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Greek? Turkish?


----------



## sonicdrink

chinese is close....


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

sonicdrink said:


> chinese is close....


Mongolian? 

btw Germans are nothing like the Dutch! What blasphemy to say such a thing.


----------



## skycloud86

sonicdrink said:


> chinese is close....


Korean?

..........


----------



## sonicdrink

well, it's not that Germans are close to Dutch, but the term Pennsylvania Dutch is actually mostly made up of Germans. (Deutch --> Dutch) 

p.s. china - warmer, korea - colder

I feel like I'm taking up a lot of room on the thread, should I just give it to u?


----------



## kiwigrl

skycloud86 said:


> English and Irish?


75% English, no Irish.


----------



## songofcalamity

My heritage is pretty obvious, hahahahaha, but you can try anyway! And you can also trying guessing my nationality!!! Hehehe. 


















BUT PLEASE DON'T TELL ME I AM AN ASIAN. Asians are not limited to Chinese, there are Indians, Malays, Vietnamese, Korean, Japanese, Taiwanese and etc.


----------



## skycloud86

Kiwi - Welsh?
Songofcalamity - Chinese?


----------



## TreeBob

Songofcalaminity you are from Singapore but you look Chinese to me. Certainly not Malays.


----------



## kiwigrl

skycloud86 said:


> Kiwi - Welsh?
> Songofcalamity - Chinese?


 correct Skycloud, I'm 25% Welsh. And the distant heritage I referred to before is French but I am not sure which generation that was.


----------



## soft

I'm 75% ____, any ideas?


----------



## skycloud86

Any Scandinavian or German in your ancestry?


----------



## soft

skycloud86 said:


> Any Scandinavian or German in your ancestry?


I'm like 1/8 german, no scandinavian


----------



## skycloud86

Is there some Irish?


----------



## soft

skycloud86 said:


> Is there some Irish?


bingo! 3/4 irish, 1/8 german, 1/16 english, and 1/16 french haha


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I was born in Ireland, brought to England at a young age, lived there for 3-4 years moved back to Ireland and was raised there. So, a lot of people think I'm Irish because my guardians are Irish, too.

Can anyone guess what my heritage actually is? I'll give you a clue and say it's 50/50 and neither of those halves are Irish. 

*looks for picture*










I left two clues in there, one of the clues is the expression on my face, that kind of expression is usually associated with the country my mother's from.


----------



## skycloud86

French?

(I have no idea about the expression).


----------



## Agile

Dutch? 

...


----------



## Aßbiscuits

skycloud86 said:


> French?
> 
> (I have no idea about the expression).


Yup. French. Turning up your nose lol, usually a sign of arrogance, usually associated with French people.

Nope, not Dutch. We have one half guessed already though. The other half isn't particularly interesting.


----------



## skycloud86

Irish or Scottish?


----------



## Arachnophobia

soft said:


> I'm 75% ____, any ideas?


Jay, why did you cut your hair? (You look like Jay from Jay and Silent Bob :crazy: )


----------



## Aßbiscuits

skycloud86 said:


> Irish or Scottish?


Nope. I wish I had some Irish in me though. I feel pretty Irish.


----------



## skycloud86

English?
...........


----------



## Aßbiscuits

skycloud86 said:


> English?
> ...........


How are you so good at this?

My father's English and my mother's from Monaco (would've loved to be raised there lol)


----------



## Jazibelle

I must say all the women ive seen in this post are very pretty and that I feel a bit shy
to post, but it's a game and I like games! :wink:

I have 2 nationalities.


----------



## skycloud86

Scottish?
.....


----------



## Runescribe

skycloud86 said:


> Scottish?
> .....


I'm the 9th generation of my family to live in Tennessee, so with 200+ years worth of ancestors between me and Europe and the fact that my paternal grandmother was full Cherokee I'm definitely a Heinz 57.

It's cool that I might look Scottish. That's awesome.


----------



## Pachacutie

Apart from the awkward angle, what do you think? 
This is pretty interesting and after looking over a few others, I realized I'm really bad at guessing.:tongue:
Anyway, I'm four things that I know of.


----------



## peterbreter

Troisi said:


> ^Irish?
> 
> ......


You got one of the two. Your prize is my favorite smiley: :crazy:


----------



## Musique247

I kinda have a slight stank face here, lol. Not my normal expression.










Here is another. Hope it doesn't give it away. lol


Look forward to your responses.


----------



## L'Empereur

^^Russian ?


----------



## Musique247

portionsforfoxes said:


> Apart from the awkward angle, what do you think?
> This is pretty interesting and after looking over a few others, I realized I'm really bad at guessing.:tongue:
> Anyway, I'm four things that I know of.


Hard one... some Turkish? Maybe Greek?


----------



## Pachacutie

Musique247 said:


> Hard one... some Turkish? Maybe Greek?


Nope, nothing mediterranean, I'm afraid. 

For you... Spanish? With some other things? 
I'm bad at this.


----------



## Musique247

portionsforfoxes said:


> Nope, nothing mediterranean, I'm afraid.
> 
> For you... Spanish? With some other things?
> I'm bad at this.


lol, hey i'm bad at this!

Polish? Definitely eastern european...

No spanish.  Everyone thinks that.


----------



## Pachacutie

African and some sort of Native American? 

And no, no eastern European. Haha.


----------



## snail

I'm terrible at guessing other people, but you can guess me if you feel like it.


----------



## Pachacutie

Snail- Scottish?


----------



## Musique247

portionsforfoxes said:


> African and some sort of Native American?
> 
> And no, no eastern European. Haha.


You are on to something.

hmm... armenian?


----------



## Pachacutie

Haha. Nope. I'm nothing central-east European. More Western. With everything, really. 
And aw, darn. Well, I can't think of anything else. Complete failure. But, I like your hair a lot either way!


----------



## snail

portionsforfoxes said:


> Snail- Scottish?


I think I might have a tiny bit of Scottish in me, but that's not one of the main ones.


----------



## Linnifae

Snail - Italian?

(I usually really suck at these so I'm probably way off)


----------



## Linnifae

Here's me, if anyone's interested :crazy:


----------



## skycloud86

I think Snail looks Irish. I think Linnifae might be Finnish or Russian?


----------



## snail

Linnifae said:


> Snail - Italian?
> 
> (I usually really suck at these so I'm probably way off)


Not Italian.



skycloud86 said:


> I think Snail looks Irish. I think Linnifae might be Finnish or Russian?


Yes, Irish is one of them.


----------



## skycloud86

Polish or some other Eastern European country, snail?


----------



## Musique247

Liontiger said:


> Okay, no one answer this one if you already know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm multi-racial, and I have five different nationalities. Happy guessing! ^^


Muti-racial is cool - but are these ethnicities equally divided or are some more prominent than others? Like are both of your parents ~equally mixed, or are some things a few generations down the line?

I'm going to go one at a time. 

First guess... perhaps something Asian...  Japanese?


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway

Liontiger said:


> Okay, no one answer this one if you already know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm multi-racial, and I have five different nationalities. Happy guessing! ^^


indonesian? russian?


----------



## L'Empereur

Skum said:


> Der's me. Pretty much one ethnicity.


Swedish ?


----------



## soya

Liontiger - Filipino?

Skum - Norwegian?


----------



## Liontiger

phthalocyanine said:


> Liontiger - Filipino?


Yup. You got about 40-45% there. :happy:



Musique247 said:


> Muti-racial is cool - but are these ethnicities equally divided or are some more prominent than others? Like are both of your parents ~equally mixed, or are some things a few generations down the line?
> 
> I'm going to go one at a time.
> 
> First guess... perhaps something Asian...  Japanese?


Filipino @ 40-45%
The rest are pretty much equally divided from there.



ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> indonesian? russian?


Nope 

Aim for Europe, now.


----------



## Iqbal

Liontiger said:


> Yup. You got about 40-45% there. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Filipino @ 40-45%
> The rest are pretty much equally divided from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> 
> Aim for Europe, now.


Spanish?
Italian?


----------



## Liontiger

Iqbal said:


> Spanish?
> Italian?


Spanish!

50%: Filipino, Spanish
50%: ?


----------



## Iqbal

Liontiger said:


> Spanish!
> 
> 50%: Filipino, Spanish
> 50%: ?


French?
German?
Dutch?


----------



## Liontiger

Iqbal said:


> French?
> German?
> Dutch?


Yes to French. I wonder, at this point, if I should just say what the other two are...


----------



## L'Empereur

Swedish? :bored:


----------



## Iqbal

Liontiger said:


> Yes to French. I wonder, at this point, if I should just say what the other two are...


cool, I got 2 out of 5 right, lol.

Still within European countries right?

Switzerland?
Polish?

Eastern European maybe?


----------



## Liontiger

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Swedish? :bored:


Yup :happy:



Iqbal said:


> cool, I got 2 out of 5 right, lol.
> 
> Still within European countries right?
> 
> Switzerland?
> Polish?
> 
> Eastern European maybe?


Western European, actually.

Roughly 85% covered: Filipino, Spanish, French, Swedish


----------



## L'Empereur

English? :bored:


----------



## Liontiger

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> English? :bored:


Mhm roud:

All done: Filipino, Swedish, English, French, Spanish


----------



## Tash

Iqbal said:


> @Tash
> 
> let's see... German maybe?


You're really close. I have some German mixed in from my mom's side but that's not the main one.


----------



## Skum

Tash: Austrian?

And I'm neither Swedish nor Norwegian.


----------



## Musique247

Liontiger said:


> Mhm roud:
> 
> All done: Filipino, Swedish, English, French, Spanish


Neat! Pretty mix!


----------



## Tash

Nope. Not Austrian either. 

@Skum uhm... Polish?


----------



## Choptop

Bah! I'd like to see you _*try!*_


----------



## skycloud86

German? I'm assuming the Russian/Soviet stuff is not related to your heritage.


----------



## Choptop

skycloud86 said:


> German? I'm assuming the Russian/Soviet stuff is not related to your heritage.


Heh, it was sarcasm. I'm almost entirely Russian.


----------



## soya

Skum - Belgian? Czech?
​


----------



## Skum

I'm 1/8th Czech so you're getting there!
Then just one other thing.


----------



## Entr0py

Interesting thread I gotta say. Ok here is mine. 

Note: I'm the guy in the right corner


----------



## Digger Blue

Thailand and England. :laughing:


----------



## Digger Blue

If you are not happy with your ethnicity, it is your own fault. You should have used more care in picking your parents.
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Digger


----------



## soya

Entr0py - Italian?


----------



## Entr0py

Nope and Nope. Although phthalocyanine was closer... Keep guessing 

Interestingly enough, I'm caucasian and I looked like a freakin' Indian/asian when I was born.


----------



## Musique247

Entr0py said:


> Nope and Nope. Although phthalocyanine was closer... Keep guessing
> 
> Interestingly enough, I'm caucasian and I looked like a freakin' Indian/asian when I was born.


haha people thought I was asian when I was born too. 










well nvm, pic won't show up.


ummm... Greek?


----------



## Banjo

You must be from Balkan, my guess is Slovenia, cause the guy to the left do look a little bit more nordic.

Edit:
I thought it was soo boring that somebody guessed me right at the very first post.
I want a new guess (from newcomers that is). I am mainly from one country but have origins in another (1/8th).
Jackpot for both.

Still think it will be too easy....


----------



## hungryfooligan

caucasian, irish or english roots and some french roots maybe?


----------



## Banjo

Me? Nope. But well, I have a bit Wallonian (celtic) heritage so you were on to something there. But it's mainly two others.


----------



## Entr0py

Banjo said:


> You must be from Balkan, my guess is Slovenia, cause the guy to the left do look a little bit more nordic.


Balkan is correct! Although I am also 1/8 Czech xD

My mother is from Croatia while my father is from Herzegovina (Southern region of BiH)

I live in Croatia.


----------



## soya

Croatian was going to be my second guess! My grandmother was Croatian.


----------



## Skum

Entr0py said:


> Balkan is correct! Although I am also 1/8 Czech xD
> 
> My mother is from Croatia while my father is from Herzegovina (Southern region of BiH)
> 
> I live in Croatia.


Wtf. I'm that exact combination! XD


----------



## dreamer 1977

Guess my siblings and I...










My brother's on the left, I'm on the right. 










Left is me, brother is in the middle and sister is on right.


----------



## skycloud86

You look South Eastern European to me.


----------



## Iqbal

as a generalization.....
Middle eastern country?


----------



## ialwaysfallforyourtype

Turkish? 


Anybody fancy taking a guess what mix I am?


----------



## rememberthisusername

Banjo said:


> You must be from Balkan, my guess is Slovenia, cause the guy to the left do look a little bit more nordic.
> 
> Edit:
> I thought it was soo boring that somebody guessed me right at the very first post.
> I want a new guess (from newcomers that is). I am mainly from one country but have origins in another (1/8th).
> Jackpot for both.
> 
> Still think it will be too easy....


russian? extra words blah blah


----------



## Vaka

I joined the German club at my school because my sister was in it and it was convenient for me to just go. I didn't complain only because we got free food. And I managed to avoid having to volunteer for anything. The only time I had a problem centered around not actually knowing German was when we had to sing Christmas songs in German...


----------



## dreamer 1977

Is your other part Swedish, bottes? Or Irish? 



bottes said:


> @zabajk... this is sort of a longshot. Azerbaijan, Georgia or Armenia?


Nope. It's my mix that throws everybody off. 

Since I doubt anyone will get it right, I'm half Irish-American (with some French-Canadian, I believe) on my mother's side and I'm Pakistani on my father's side.


----------



## clear moon

O tannenbaum, o tannenbaum... na na na na na na na...
Not Sweden or Ireland, it is an island though...

Interesting mix, zabajk. Have you been to Pakistan?


----------



## Banjo

rememberthisusername said:


> russian? extra words blah blah


Close! But not.


----------



## dreamer 1977

bottes said:


> O tannenbaum, o tannenbaum... na na na na na na na...
> Not Sweden or Ireland, it is an island though...
> 
> Interesting mix, zabajk. Have you been to Pakistan?


England?

Yes, I'm currently in Pakistan right now. Did some charity relief work for the floods and visited family.

Off to England in a few days to study in London.


----------



## Vaka

Ok @bottes, Iceland?


----------



## clear moon

zabajk said:


> England?
> 
> Yes, I'm currently in Pakistan right now. Did some charity relief work for the floods and visited family.
> 
> Off to England in a few days to study in London.


 You sound like a diplomat...
it bothered me how western media focused on the Haitian earthquake for ten thousand years but when the floods happened it was essentially "There were some floods. Some people were displaced. TEXT 606606 TO DONATE TO HAITIAN RELIEF". That's how it went down in Canada, at least.

@Paranoid Android 
ja! I was once scouted into an Icelandic choir after loitering around the Iceland booth at a culture festival. It was scary. I was detained and interrogated (sort of) about my ethnic background, as if Icelanders were an endangered species... I guess we're like tree kangaroos

Do you want to post a picture? We could guess yours.


----------



## Vaka

bottes said:


> Do you want to post a picture? We could guess yours.


 I will...some time within the year 2011


----------



## phoelomek

Wow, some of you have some really exotic blood. roud:

I'm pretty boring/standard for where I live. Mainly one, but four. Same continent. Same region of the same continent. 










Ignore the crazy hair. :laughing:


----------



## Teigue

English? I like the crazy hair :laughing:


----------



## phoelomek

Haha. Thanks. :crazy:

Yep, that's one of 'em. 

English, ?, ?, ?


----------



## Teigue

Irish, Welsh, and Scottish?


----------



## phoelomek

Blah, this was too easy. :crazy: Yes to two of those. I'm mostly Irish. 

Irish, Scottish, English, ? 

(think: a bit southward)


----------



## Teigue

haha um French?! I am Welsh, Irish, and French too


----------



## phoelomek

Haha, yes. Irish, French, Scottish, and English. 

Boring, run-of-the-mill, Western European-American whiteperson. :tongue:

You win. :laughing:


----------



## Teigue

haha! Where is my money?


----------



## Oleas

Entr0py said:


> Interesting thread I gotta say. Ok here is mine.
> 
> Note: I'm the guy in the right corner


Am I the only one who thinks the guy in the middle strangely resembles George Clooney?

*tip toes out of thread*


----------



## Vaka

> Am I the only one who thinks the guy in the middle strangely resembles George Clooney?


Nope.










That has to be George Clooney.


----------



## Macrosapien

Oleas said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the guy in the middle strangely resembles George Clooney?
> 
> *tip toes out of thread*


Yea that guy, this one, he is the real George Clooney. The Actor out there doing movies is just a wax copy.Who smells COOOONNNSSSPIIIRRRAACCYYYYY!!!! :laughing:


----------



## phoelomek

I'm guessing it's a wax figure of George Clooney at one of those celebrity wax museums.

Edit: BAH you beat me. :tongue:


----------



## hippiel0ve

Can anyone guess??? 
Two main, but with other ethnicities blended but not your usual.


----------



## Runescribe

My first guess hippiel0ve would be that your main ancestry is North African. Your profile reminds me of the Shluh Berber people who have Mediterranean genetic influence but the bridge of your nose is wider and flatter than the average. Some of your features also resemble the Taureg of Timbuctu, or some people in Algeria.

Generally North African - all around beautiful. You are a very attractive young woman.


----------



## hippiel0ve

Thank You!
African is definitely half of me, but not North, mother is from Africa, born and raised, but has Portuguese Ancestry instead of Middle Eastern,(she may have middle eastern, not sure)(But guess where)! Awesome guess!! =)


----------



## Runescribe

Hmm - I can't take a cheek swab or do a blood test on you LOL but I would guess that amongst your many beauty-bestowing genetic markers you have;

Haplogroup E3A (M2)
Origin: Sub-Saharan West Africa

Haplogroup L3
Type: mtDNA
Original Distribution (pre-history): Atlantic West Africa, Cabo Verde to the Near East

Haplogroup K2 (M70)
Original Distribution: Africa and Middle East, carries westward towards Atlantic Europe (including Portugal). Probably passed on by the Phoenicians.

One problem with guessing ancestry is that people don't sit still. People migrate and intermarry so a person can have genes that have been geographically isolated for thousands of years only to meet again later.

I'm going to guess Egypt - just because I think you'd look great with one of those eagle headdresses with a cobra on it. That would be awesome


----------



## hippiel0ve

LOL! Awesome, I think its cool how you were dead on about African! My mother does have Egyptian ancestry as well as Portuguese, but She is actually Nigerian-Her tribe is Itsekiri-Fulani, and they have Egyptian, Portuguese Ancestry!! LOL Good luck guessing my other half


----------



## skycloud86

I've actually mentioned my ancestry before on the forum, but what other nationalities do I look like?


----------



## RyanJF

^ Scottish or Polish?


----------



## SingingBird

Uhh, I'm really bad at this sort of thing... Anybody care to guess at my haritage? I'm at least nine different things, so I'm a mutt!


----------



## Zefera

Sorry its sidewise.. :/

SigningBird: I would guess maybe Latin and possibly native American..?
RyanJF looks... Kinda french with a good deal of English in there. 
And SkyCloud86 looks Russian to me. 
I wonder how I did...


----------



## skycloud86

RyanJF said:


> ^ Scottish or Polish?
> 
> View attachment 16701


I do have distant Scottish ancestry, but not sure about any Polish. I often get these two as guesses. As for you, I think you look French or otherwise Central European.


----------



## skycloud86

SingingBird said:


> Uhh, I'm really bad at this sort of thing... Anybody care to guess at my haritage? I'm at least nine different things, so I'm a mutt!


Are some of those Irish, Spanish and African-American?


----------



## skycloud86

Zefera said:


> View attachment 16811
> 
> Sorry its sidewise.. :/


I think you look Irish or Scottish.



> And SkyCloud86 looks Russian to me.
> I wonder how I did...


I often get Russian or Ukrainian as guesses, but I have no known ancestry from those countries.


----------



## RyanJF

skycloud86 said:


> I do have distant Scottish ancestry, but not sure about any Polish. I often get these two as guesses. As for you, I think you look French or otherwise Central European.


I might be a very, very little French, but that'd be in the distant past. I get "French" and "Italian" a lot - for the life of me, I can't understand how I look even the least bit Italian, especially if one is playing off of stereotypes. 

That aside, I'm an almost-equal split between two separate groups, but I don't think anybody's gotten either.


----------



## skycloud86

RyanJF said:


> I might be a very, very little French, but that'd be in the distant past. I get "French" and "Italian" a lot - for the life of me, I can't understand how I look even the least bit Italian, especially if one is playing off of stereotypes.


Any Danish or German ancestry?

By the way, what makes you think I look either Scottish or Russian?


----------



## RyanJF

skycloud86 said:


> Any Danish or German ancestry?
> 
> By the way, what makes you think I look either Scottish or Russian?


"No" to your first question. 

I think the reasoning behind the "Scottish" guess was just your hair color and general complexion. As for the hint towards "Polish", I'd just have to say that your picture reminds me of a few people I've known from Eastern Europe. That, and there's something about your cheekbones, chin, and nose that would, to an untrained person such as myself, suggest ancestry from "that part of the world".


----------



## The13thGuest

Summer 2009


----------



## Scruffy

I'm quite the mutt myself, but I've got two majorities.


----------



## Fizz

@Scruffy African?



If you take into account evolution, then everyone is.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

scruffy said:


> i'm quite the mutt myself, but i've got two majorities.


rawrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Scruffy

@Fizz

Not African, I'm interested to why you thought so?


----------



## Fizz

@Scruffy 

Twas a bad joke :sad: Are you going for continents, countries, or anything? As we can note, you have European ancestry. It's likely Southern to Eastern European, I'd bet money on Southern, possibly Italian. And the other half Charlie Sheen (I know you've mentioned the resemblance before but it comes through in that picture)? No...Spanish. Then again there could be some Native American hidden in there.

I'm going to say English and Italian.


----------



## Zefera

I am partially Irish and Scottish, but there are others as well.. 
And SkyCloud, I would also guess a bit of English for you.. or perhaps German?


----------



## Scruffy

Oh @Fizz I thought either ridiculous joke, or the general South-African White, I was thinking "goddamn that's specific".

Countries would be nice, and yeah, Europeon. I've got absolutely no Eastern European in me though, and not Italian.

I've got a miniscule amount of both English and Native american, both being about 1/64 of myself.


----------



## TheWaffle

@Scruffy

Portuguese? Yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## Scruffy

@TheWaffle

Damn, that's my largest chuck, at 1/2. Kudos.


----------



## Fizz

@Scruffy You look nothing like Charlize Theron, don't flatter yourself :tongue:

Figured it wasn't Eastern European. I'll take a jab at Russian and...you didn't say anything about Spanish, anything Mediterranean in there perchance? I doubt it since it's less common.

Nearly everyone has that Native American relative way back in their bloodline, what can our relatives say? _It was a crazy time and we wanted to piss off our parents!_


EDIT: Portuguese?! FFFFFFFUUUU that's like Spanish. In my book.


----------



## Scruffy

@_Fizz_ I misread when you referenced Spanish, it sounded like "oh there's no spanish I see". I've got no Spanish, but the Portuguese probably covers that "look".

No Russian, and no Mediterranean. The style of my nose is what gives away my other chuck of 1/4th.

I'm Charlize in a mansuit.


----------



## TheWaffle

Scruffy said:


> @TheWaffle
> 
> Damn, that's my largest chuck, at 1/2. Kudos.


 Really? Damn. Portuguese was kind of a shot in the dark.

I do accept lavish gifts, by the way. A credit card number is also acceptable.


----------



## Fizz

@Scruffy

French? Someone else is going to get this before me, I'm not good with European, I'm better with Asian.


----------



## Scruffy

I've got a paypal with less than a dollar, I can send you an edible arrangement and a lavender scented handkerchief, Waffle.

I've sort of got some French, another tiny chunk is Bosque (the darker-rural French-ish). 

The 1/4th is yet to be found.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'll play!


----------



## skycloud86

Zefera said:


> I am partially Irish and Scottish, but there are others as well..
> And SkyCloud, I would also guess a bit of English for you.. or perhaps German?


I'm actually mostly English. I do have two unknown maternal great great grandfathers, so I don't know where they were from.


----------



## skycloud86

Snakecharmer said:


> I'll play!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16819


I think if you post a picture where you're facing straight at the camera, you'll get more accurate responses. You actually looks Australian or New Zealander to me, so I would say a mix of English and Irish?


----------



## TheWaffle

That would be nice. Don't make it too fancy though; the neighbors might try to mug the deliveryman and steal it...the incorrigible bastards.

For 1/4th...Polish perhaps?


----------



## Scruffy

@TheWaffle

I wasn't aware of your ghetto credentials, do they even deliver over there?

Nah, Polish is closer though.


----------



## skycloud86

Scruffy said:


> I've got a paypal with less than a dollar, I can send you an edible arrangement and a lavender scented handkerchief, Waffle.
> 
> I've sort of got some French, another tiny chunk is Bosque (the darker-rural French-ish).
> 
> The 1/4th is yet to be found.


Do you mean Basque?

Also, you remind me of an Ashkenazi Jewish person I know on another forum, so Jewish?


----------



## Scruffy

Yeah, Basque. 

No Jewish either.


----------



## Snakecharmer

skycloud86 said:


> I think if you post a picture where you're facing straight at the camera, you'll get more accurate responses. You actually looks Australian or New Zealander to me, so I would say a mix of English and Irish?


Okay, but this isn't my natural hair color (the first picture is):


----------



## skycloud86

Scruffy said:


> Yeah, Basque.
> 
> No Jewish either.


Czech or Slovak?


----------



## skycloud86

Snakecharmer said:


> Okay, but this isn't my natural hair color (the first picture is):
> 
> View attachment 16820


I would say English and/or Irish, and maybe French?


----------



## Scruffy

Nope, to Slov or Czech.


----------



## skycloud86

Scruffy said:


> Nope, to Slov or Czech.


Balkans?

(Anything between Slovenia and Greece).


----------



## Scruffy

Nope, it's the only Western European country not mentioned yet.


----------



## skycloud86

Scruffy said:


> Nope, it's the only Western European country not mentioned yet.


Irish or Dutch?


----------



## Scruffy

Ok so I suppose there were a couple that I missed.

Nope to those.


----------



## Snakecharmer

skycloud86 said:


> I would say English and/or Irish, and maybe French?


Mostly Irish and some Welsh!


----------



## TheWaffle

@Scruffy

Only by horse and buggy. But it's so unreliable that even the debilitated of old women could capture it. There must be a better way!

German?


----------



## emerald sea

*deep breath*... ok, here goes...


----------



## skycloud86

Snakecharmer said:


> Mostly Irish and some Welsh!


What would you say I look like? I get Eastern European a lot, often because of my cheekbones and nose (what's Eastern European about them I don't know). I posted my picture a few pages ago.


----------



## skycloud86

Scruffy said:


> Ok so I suppose there were a couple that I missed.
> 
> Nope to those.


Belgian or Swiss?


----------



## Scruffy

Well, @_TheWaffle_ has won.

Both majority chunks.

Shoeboxes and clothing line? A teen age dream (Katy Perry)


Portuguese at 1/2, German at 1/4, the rest is a mix of Irish, Scottish, Cornish/English, Native American, and Basque.


----------



## skycloud86

seastallion said:


> *deep breath*... ok, here goes...


You look very Irish in my opinion.


----------



## The13thGuest

seastallion said:


> *deep breath*... ok, here goes...


 You look Irish to me. You kind of remind of a prettier, skinny version of my mother.


----------



## Snakecharmer

skycloud86 said:


> What would you say I look like? I get Eastern European a lot, often because of my cheekbones and nose (what's Eastern European about them I don't know). I posted my picture a few pages ago.


I don't know - I'm terrible at guessing these things unless it is very obvious. Eastern European sounds right for you, though...you are English, right?


----------



## skycloud86

Snakecharmer said:


> I don't know - I'm terrible at guessing these things unless it is very obvious. Eastern European sounds right for you, though...you are English, right?


Mostly, yes, with some Irish on both sides (I'm 1/16th Irish via my closest Irish ancestor) and two unknown great great grandfathers. Maybe one of them was Eastern European?


----------



## emerald sea

@skycloud86 & @The13thGuest, Irish is in there but only a little bit...another mutt here.  

@The13thGuest - maybe we're related!!


----------



## emerald sea

skycloud86 said:


> Mostly, yes, with some Irish on both sides (I'm 1/16th Irish via my closest Irish ancestor) and two unknown great great grandfathers. Maybe one of them was Eastern European?


I was thinking there's some Polish in you, maybe?


----------



## skycloud86

seastallion said:


> @skycloud86 & @The13thGuest, Irish is in there but only a little bit...another mutt here.
> 
> @The13thGuest - maybe we're related!!


Is there any English, French and/or German in your ancestry?


----------



## skycloud86

seastallion said:


> I was thinking there's some Polish in you, maybe?


I wouldn't be surprised, seeing as I get guessed from that area of Europe so much.


----------



## The13thGuest

seastallion said:


> @skycloud86 & @The13thGuest, Irish is in there but only a little bit...another mutt here.
> 
> @The13thGuest - maybe we're related!!


 Oh. Perhaps you are from the Scottish ones that moved to Ireland? I think that's how Ireland got the pale skin and eyes with dark hair.


----------



## Runescribe

hmwith said:


> This is from over three years ago, but it's the most recent close-up of decent quality that I have. Guess my heritage (hint: 50% X, 25% Y, and 25% Z).


50% Germanic (Halstatt or Iron Age Kelt), 25% French, 25% Italian = 100% charming.


----------



## emerald sea

iindigo said:


> I'm not sure I look like anything but a typical white guy, haha... there are at least two or three major influences in me, though. I've been told some very... way off things about my apparent heritage in the past, so this ought to be interesting.
> 
> Just to note, the second pic is pretty old. Dates back to 2009.


Russian, maybe? or Estonian? You have a Scandinavian/Slavic look.


----------



## Runescribe

iindigo said:


> I'm not sure I look like anything but a typical white guy, haha... there are at least two or three major influences in me, though. I've been told some very... way off things about my apparent heritage in the past, so this ought to be interesting.
> 
> Just to note, the second pic is pretty old. Dates back to 2009.


Slavic of some variety. I'm going to guess Russian. Maybe Czech. Probably not Ukrainian.


----------



## Sparkle

hmwith said:


> This is from over three years ago, but it's the most recent close-up of decent quality that I have. Guess my heritage (hint: 50% X, 25% Y, and 25% Z).
> 
> ]


Part German?


----------



## Sparkle

RyanJF said:


> I don't think anybody got mine the first time, so let's give it another go with a different picture:
> 
> View attachment 16934


Greek or Italian maybe??


----------



## Runescribe

@hmwith

I think we look like we could be from the same tribe. Longer Halstatt type head, triangular jaw (except mine is a bit more square since I'm a dude) - longer nose, wide large eyes etc. I'm a bit of a mix. So who knows. Maybe our mix is similar or maybe I'm just imagining things. shrug


----------



## Runescribe

@RyanJF

I'm thinking Swedish.

No reason. Shot in the dark. LOL


----------



## Sparkle

Just to note, the second pic is pretty old. Dates back to 2009.

French or maybe Colombian? What are you?!









[/QUOTE]


----------



## deepbluesun

seastallion said:


> Russian, maybe? or Estonian? You have a Scandinavian/Slavic look.





Runescribe said:


> Slavic of some variety. I'm going to guess Russian. Maybe Czech. Probably not Ukrainian.


Interesting for sure (and not expected), but not quite right 

While I was in Japan last year at least three people said I looked half-Korean of all things (I'm not). Definitely don't see that, haha.

EDIT: Not French or Columbian either >_>


----------



## StandingTiger

Runescribe said:


> I think we look like we could be from the same tribe. Longer Halstatt type head, triangular jaw (except mine is a bit more square since I'm a dude) - longer nose, wide large eyes etc. I'm a bit of a mix. So who knows. Maybe our mix is similar or maybe I'm just imagining things. shrug


Looking at your picture, I wouldn't be surprised if we shared heritages. Want to share yours, so I can if you're close. Forgive me if there's a less frank way to say this, but what are you?



Runescribe said:


> 50% Germanic (Halstatt or Iron Age Kelt), 25% French, 25% Italian = 100% charming.





Sparkle said:


> Part German?


I'm 25% German (wonderful guesses), but I have 0% French and 0% Italian.


----------



## RyanJF

Runescribe said:


> @RyanJF
> 
> I'm thinking Swedish.
> 
> No reason. Shot in the dark. LOL


Nope. Within a few hundred miles, but not quite. 



Sparkle said:


> Greek or Italian maybe??


Nope. I've got the tiniest bit of French in me, but no Italian, and definitely no Greek. I do get Italian from people a lot, and I've never been able to figure out why. Is it the nose, or what?


----------



## Sparkle

@_Ryan_ - you look kinda like a northern italian person with the light features, the eyes, lips, and nose. Are you Spanish?

Maybe English/Scottish actually.


----------



## RyanJF

Nope. I may have said it before, but I'm mostly half-and-half. Both halves are pretty far away from Spain, with one being on the entire other side of the European continent. Sort of.


----------



## Runescribe

hmwith said:


> Looking at your picture, I wouldn't be surprised if we shared heritages. Want to share yours, so I can if you're close?
> Forgive me if there's a less frank way to say this, but what are you?


My mother's family are either Irish or Welsh (we're not 100% certain). My dad's mother was Cherokee and his father was mostly German/Dutch.


----------



## Sparkle

guess I am just not that good at guessing.


----------



## deepbluesun

Hmm... if there are no more guesses, I'll just spill the beans.


My mother is mostly Scottish and while my father says he isn't certain, he's fairly sure his heritage is a mix of German and Welsh. So in the end, I'm a mix of Scottish, German, Welsh, and a few other assorted ethnicities along the way.


----------



## Sparkle

seastallion said:


> Is your family from from Argentina? Or somewhere else in South America?
> Or maybe are you Italian?
> Is there any Bosnian heritage, maybe?
> 
> I'm really bad at guessing these things. :happy:


I am none of those


----------



## emerald sea

Sparkle said:


> I am none of those


wow, I'm GOOD at this. lol


----------



## Arbite

Enjoy!


----------



## OrangeAppled

@Arbite
Scottish


----------



## Runescribe

Arbite said:


> Enjoy!


Aussie of Scottish/English descent?

What is it with we INFJs arching that eyebrow like we're Spock or something? I do the same thing. Some people don't like it. I'm not trying to be a smartass or anything - it's just what my eye does.


----------



## Arbite

OrangeAppled said:


> @Arbite
> Scottish





Runescribe said:


> Aussie of Scottish/English descent?
> 
> What is it with we INFJs arching that eyebrow like we're Spock or something? I do the same thing. Some people don't like it. I'm not trying to be a smartass or anything - it's just what my eye does.


Not bad, nearly directly scottish on my mothers side. But throw 50% dutch in there as well on my fathers. I should have stood up, my height generally gives the dutch side away.

As for my eyebrow, I use it when I'm feeling particularly INTP. I believe I was conveying a look of annoyance to the person taking the photo because I was dozing.


----------



## RyanJF

RyanJF said:


> I don't think anybody got mine the first time, so let's give it another go with a different picture:
> 
> View attachment 16934


Since nobody came even close to guessing what I was: 

Irish on my mom's side, Russian on my dad's. I have a sixteenth of Mohawk within me, with that being the most significant deviation I have from the aforementioned ancestral combo.


----------



## StandingTiger

Runescribe said:


> My mother's family are either Irish or Welsh (we're not 100% certain). My dad's mother was Cherokee and his father was mostly German/Dutch.


Well, I'm part German (25%) and part Irish (25%), so that's not far off. We also think there's some Native American hidden in there somewhere, but my family's records were all lost in a library a long time ago.


----------



## dizzygirl




----------



## emerald sea

dizzygirl said:


>


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....Peruvian? Indian?


----------



## RyanJF

^ I'd have guessed Indian or Bangladeshi, myself.


----------



## dizzygirl

Indian! :happy:


----------



## Fizz

@dizzygirl ...and part alien?


----------



## igloo123

dizzygirl said:


>


You actually kinda look like me. PersonalityCafe: The Place To Discover Yourself And Discover Illegitimate Siblings


----------



## valentine

what the hell


----------



## emerald sea

valentine said:


> what the hell


 Norwegian?


----------



## valentine

That's the heaviest part of the equation.


----------



## Vaan

Big hint i have olive skin and i am immune to alcohol addiction


----------



## emerald sea

Vaan said:


> Big hint i have olive skin and i am immune to alcohol addiction


You look like a Romanian guy I knew when I was little, so that's my best guess. If not, I'd guess some culture from the Balkans?


----------



## gravitate

Vaan said:


> Big hint i have olive skin and i am immune to alcohol addiction


German? (your skin looks quite fair in the picture though...so i'll say whatever i can think of, please excuse me )

Here's a recent picture of me:


----------



## Vaan

Yeah it's winter here so we arent getting as much intense sun XD

I am 6th generation Australian with ancestry roots in the Radford family - England, also with the Irish, Italian and a little further back, Greek ^^


----------



## LotusBlossom

uhmmm i've revealed my ethnicity a few times before on this board, so if you know, please don't let on  i think i'm just interested in seeing people's guesses without backtracking my forum posts..


----------



## L'Empereur

Chinese :bored:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yes but that isn't all!


----------



## TheWaffle

Filipino?


(damn you ten character rule)


----------



## emerald sea

Vaan said:


> Yeah it's winter here so we arent getting as much intense sun XD
> 
> I am 6th generation Australian with ancestry roots in the Radford family - England, also with the Irish, Italian and a little further back, Greek ^^


I was TOTALLY off!! lol :laughing:


----------



## Vaan

seastallion said:


> I was TOTALLY off!! lol :laughing:


Not completely.......well ok it was like the gallipoli landings off, they are similar but that little deviance made it completely off XD


----------



## Nomenclature

See my profile picture. For those who are too lazy:









P.S. I've mentioned my ancestry in other threads on this forum. Obviously, if you know it because I told you, don't spoil it.


----------



## Stephen

Kayness said:


> Yes but that isn't all!


<<< won't tell


----------



## LotusBlossom

TheWaffle said:


> Filipino?
> 
> 
> (damn you ten character rule)


Close, but no


----------



## TheWaffle

Kayness said:


> Close, but no


 Cambodian?


----------



## LotusBlossom

TheWaffle said:


> Cambodian?


 you're getting there!


----------



## TheWaffle

Kayness said:


> you're getting there!


 You must be Thai then.


----------



## Stephen

Ooh, ooh, do me.


----------



## TheWaffle

Stephen said:


> Ooh, ooh, do me.


 How many nationalities?

I would say German.


----------



## Stephen

TheWaffle said:


> How many nationalities?
> 
> I would say German.


Ding. That's one, of three.


----------



## TheWaffle

English and Polish?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Kayness said:


> uhmmm i've revealed my ethnicity a few times before on this board, so if you know, please don't let on  i think i'm just interested in seeing people's guesses without backtracking my forum posts..


Hey... it's the ISFP who greeted me in my first PerC introduction.

Chinese-Vietnamese?


----------



## Stephen

TheWaffle said:


> English and Polish?


Nope, and nope. :happy:



WamphyriThrall said:


> Hey... it's the ISFP who greeted me in my first PerC introduction.
> 
> Chinese-Vietnamese?


They got @Kayness already, the answer was Thai.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Stephen said:


> Nope, and nope. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> They got @Kayness already, the answer was Thai.


... That was my second guess.

In that case I'll have to take a bite at yours: Dutch anywhere? What about Italian?


----------



## Stephen

WamphyriThrall said:


> What about Italian?


Ding. German and Italian are two of three. Nice work.


----------



## hippiel0ve

Runescribe said:


> I'm completely stumped, so I'm going to say Hawaiian. ?
> 
> 50% Mom + 50% Dad = 100% Awesome


LOL. Nice, but my Father is actually Puerto Rican with Creek Muscogee background!!
Thanks for the compliment!! =)


----------



## LotusBlossom

TheWaffle said:


> You must be Thai then.


 yesssss!! lol i love the way you said it with such certainty!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Stephen, your last name sounds English though! uhm, not English, but anywhere from the British Isles?


----------



## TheWaffle

@Stephen

Anywhere Spanish?


----------



## Fizz

Well I can't "guess" on this game for @Stephen, I'd feel like a cheater. I know about the Italian because he just sent some gombas to come and get me for Italian copyright infringement. I lead a seedy life...


----------



## gravitate

gravitate said:


> Here's a recent picture of me:


heh heh, you guys skipped me :tongue:


----------



## Fizz

gravitate said:


> heh heh, you guys skipped me :tongue:


I feel like I'm cheating because I see you're in Hong Kong, but I would have guessed Chinese. It's the nose.


----------



## gravitate

Fizz said:


> I feel like I'm cheating because I see you're in Hong Kong


ha ha that's why i restrain myself from clicking into the profiles unless I've given up!
Yes I'm Chinese


----------



## Fizz

gravitate said:


> ha ha that's why i restrain myself from clicking into the profiles unless I've given up!
> Yes I'm Chinese


Under your avatar there is a book that tells Location and Birth location. I would have said Chinese anyway, so it's not like I spoiled it much.


----------



## Stephen

Kayness said:


> Stephen, your last name sounds English though! uhm, not English, but anywhere from the British Isles?


Getting warmer. :tongue:



TheWaffle said:


> Anywhere Spanish?


Nope.



Fizz said:


> Well I can't "guess" on this game for @Stephen, I'd feel like a cheater. I know about the Italian because he just sent some gombas to come and get me for Italian copyright infringement. I lead a seedy life...


My boys told you to stay away from the manicotti. You didn't listen.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Irish?...adf


----------



## dizzygirl

@Fizz- shush! That was told you in confidence!


----------



## Stephen

Stephen said:


> Ooh, ooh, do me.





TheWaffle said:


> I would say German.





WamphyriThrall said:


> What about Italian?





Kayness said:


> Irish?


Congrats to the three of you, you've got it. :happy: Nice work!


----------



## Fizz

@dizzygirl I know I'll never make a good enough mobster, I talk too much :sad:


----------



## dizzygirl

Awww..you will. look at that intimidating dog..it'll shut anyone right up


----------



## The_World_As_Will

this seems fun, hmm, I'll give it a try, lets see if anyone can guess it (there's alot there just saying)


----------



## V3n0M93

African-American? Maybe part French.


----------



## The_World_As_Will

warm but there is more, and it's not the one you think is obvious 

fun game, challenging, and yeah I don't think my profile will really show much sadly so click away  and guess on  

and hmm Venom, what made you say french? I'm curious


----------



## LotusBlossom

I think you're part Native.


----------



## TheWaffle

Nomenclature said:


> See my profile picture. For those who are too lazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I've mentioned my ancestry in other threads on this forum. Obviously, if you know it because I told you, don't spoil it.


 Indonesian?


----------



## V3n0M93

The_World_As_Will said:


> and hmm Venom, what made you say french? I'm curious


Your facial hair reminded me of the French. Not really sure why?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

Nomenclature said:


> See my profile picture. For those who are too lazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I've mentioned my ancestry in other threads on this forum. Obviously, if you know it because I told you, don't spoil it.



Hmm perhaps Bengali? or of Southern Indian descent, I wouldn't say from Sri Lanka though.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

Some of my real life friends have guessed off this pic before, so lets see 

Edit: There's 3 different nationalities, and none of them are from where I live.

Edit3: skycloud86 has guessed right for the British Isles and Hungary.


----------



## skycloud86

AdAstraPerAspera said:


> View attachment 17246
> 
> Some of my real life friends have guessed of this pic before, so lets see
> 
> Edit: There's 3 different nationalities, and none of them are from where I live.


Is one Scandinavian, one Balkan and one from the British Isles?


----------



## Nomenclature

TheWaffle said:


> Indonesian?





The_World_As_Will said:


> Hmm perhaps Bengali? or of Southern Indian descent, I wouldn't say from Sri Lanka though.


Oh, wow. A little farther east, and I'm of descent from one country.


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

skycloud86 said:


> Is one Scandinavian, one Balkan and one from the British Isles?


One is the British Isles. Well done 
Not Scandinavian or Balkan however.

Edit - One of my others is 'sometimes' referred to as Balkan, though not officially recognised. I'll see if anyone can get it though still


----------



## skycloud86

AdAstraPerAspera said:


> One is the British Isles. Well done
> Not Scandinavian or Balkan however.
> 
> Edit - One of my others is 'sometimes' referred to as Balkan, though not officially recognised. I'll see if anyone can get it though still


Greek or Bulgarian?


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

skycloud86 said:


> Greek or Bulgarian?


You're somewhat close, except its North of the Peninsula. 1 more chance, otherwise it'll be too obvious after


----------



## skycloud86

AdAstraPerAspera said:


> You're somewhat close, except its North of the Peninsula. 1 more chance, otherwise it'll be too obvious after


Hungary?
...........


----------



## AdAstraPerAspera

skycloud86 said:


> Hungary?
> ...........


We have a winner


----------



## The_World_As_Will

V3n0M93 said:


> Maybe part French.





Kayness said:


> I think you're part Native.


These two yes, but there's two more  anyone else wanna guess?? and yeah I'm of Cherokee descent



V3n0M93 said:


> Your facial hair reminded me of the French. Not really sure why?


lol  that's interesting, I've never noticed that lol



hmm keep the guess train going 


edit - There are four nationalities, and two of them have been listed, only two more left


----------



## skycloud86

The_World_As_Will said:


> These two yes, but there's two more  anyone else wanna guess?? and yeah I'm of Cherokee descent
> 
> 
> 
> lol  that's interesting, I've never noticed that lol
> 
> 
> 
> hmm keep the guess train going
> 
> 
> edit - There are four nationalities, and two of them have been listed, only two more left


English or some other British Isles nationality?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

@skycloud86 - Nah, not that i'm aware of at-least


----------



## Romascu

I'm curious , do me.

There are 2.


----------



## Dr Visionary

Here do me:


----------



## gravitate

The_World_As_Will said:


> this seems fun, hmm, I'll give it a try, lets see if anyone can guess it (there's alot there just saying)


Chinese or nearby areas?


----------



## gravitate

Romascu said:


> I'm curious , do me.
> 
> There are 2.


Ukrainian?


----------



## Romascu

gravitate said:


> Ukrainian?


 Not Ukrainian.


----------



## The_World_As_Will

gravitate said:


> Chinese or nearby areas?


Nah, not that I know of


----------



## skycloud86

Romascu said:


> Not Ukrainian.


Romanian?

........


----------



## Romascu

skycloud86 said:


> Romanian?
> 
> ........


 I said two...


----------



## V3n0M93

Romascu said:


> I said two...


Hungarian?


----------



## Romascu

V3n0M93 said:


> Hungarian?


 Not hungarian.


----------



## Wobzter

What about... Moldavian and German?

And yeah, I know xD.
I think I signed up for it once, though. But I never went.


----------



## Romascu

Wobzter said:


> What about... Moldavian and German?
> 
> And yeah, I know xD.
> I think I signed up for it once, though. But I never went.


Not moldovian , close with german.

Damn, if only i had the money i would go every year.

Also someone before guessed Romanian, he was right , but the second no one guessed.


----------



## Wobzter

Romanian and Swiss?
Romanian and Danish?
Romanian and Czech?
Romanian and Austrian?

That's all I can think of (Polish has been named already, I believe).

I have no idea what they're actually doing there o.o


----------



## Romascu

Wobzter said:


> Romanian and Swiss?
> Romanian and Danish?
> Romanian and Czech?
> Romanian and Austrian?
> 
> That's all I can think of (Polish has been named already, I believe).
> 
> I have no idea what they're actually doing there o.o


None of the above.


----------



## Wobzter

Oh wow o_o
Then I'll go for Dutch, Swedish or Belgium ;D


----------



## Romascu

Wobzter said:


> Oh wow o_o
> Then I'll go for Dutch, Swedish or Belgium ;D


 Well -- it's scandinavia (don't know specifics, went to Russia, communists deported immigrants to Siberia (great uncle died there) so they went to Romania, changed names) and some white tatar (white in ethnicity tatar in beliefs/religion) from Russia.

The last is negligible so i didn't insert it into the discussion.

I'm pretty amazed by the replays i got, must be this particular picture.

Most people take me for english or irish/scottish (been asked dozens of times, particularly when i have bigger hair) and some for Swedish and the likes and some for Russian.


----------



## Wobzter

So... you're like 50% Romanian and about 50% Scandinavian, I see.
Cool mix.
Well your face structure doesn't like that British to me.


----------



## Romascu

Wobzter said:


> So... you're like 50% Romanian and about 50% Scandinavian, I see.
> Cool mix.
> Well your face structure doesn't like that British to me.


 Like i said, it may be just this particular picture, and i wouldn't say 50% (though will try to fix that in the future -- i plan to move to either Sweden or Norway- my purpose in life), the nordic strain ended when my great-grandpa (nordic) and great-grandma married (white tatar (white in ethnicity , tatar in culture/religion) on Russian ground-) had my grandpa.

Holland is also one of my fav. countries.

Romania is among my least favorite (to put it very softly)


----------



## The_World_As_Will

Anyone still want to give me a go??? 2 down 2 to go!


will have to go a few pages back to see the photos...


----------



## V3n0M93

The_World_As_Will said:


> Anyone still want to give me a go??? 2 down 2 to go!
> 
> 
> will have to go a few pages back to see the photos...


English? Italian? Nigerian? South African?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

V3n0M93 said:


> English? Italian? Nigerian? South African?


No, no, no, and no lol

One is European, and the other is somewhere in the Caribbean, about 70 miles or so away from Florida, and no it's not Jamaica


----------



## V3n0M93

The_World_As_Will said:


> and the other is somewhere in the Caribbean, about 70 miles or so away from Florida, and no it's not Jamaica


Haiti? Dominica?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

V3n0M93 said:


> Haiti? Dominica?


nah, and lol why are you the only one guessing?? lol 

might as well say it, since no-one is going to get it

- French
- Native
- Cuban
- Dutch-German 


yep


----------



## Macrosapien

The_World_As_Will said:


> nah, and lol why are you the only one guessing?? lol
> 
> might as well say it, since no-one is going to get it
> 
> - French
> - Native
> - Cuban
> - Dutch-German
> 
> 
> yep


Is the french and Dutch distant ancestry? Is the Cuban part Black/Native?


----------



## The_World_As_Will

LookingGlass said:


> Is the french and Dutch distant ancestry? Is the Cuban part Black/Native?


no, not that distant, and the native ancestry (that of cherokee) is separate from Cuban ancestry. I dont think the Cuban ancestry is part black/native, not to my knowledge. Why do you ask?


----------



## Macrosapien

The_World_As_Will said:


> no, not that distant, and the native ancestry (that of cherokee) is separate from Cuban ancestry. I dont think the Cuban ancestry is part black/native, not to my knowledge. Why do you ask?


Well I was just thinking, I read somewhere that most Cubans have mixed ancestry, to the point that 23% of the population are said to be perhaps biracial, there is even more biracial Cubans then there are black Cubans 10% supposedly (but consensus is like asking what do you identify yourself as, though). So I was wondering. 

How would you identify yourself? Cuban? Multiracial? Or Black? I am interested in how people identify themselves with black ancestry, mostly those who have generations that have lived in places such as America or the Islands. In America most people of African Ancestry call themselves black, no matter the percentage sometimes, but in places like Dominican Republic they don't see themselves as being black. In most of these Islands nationality seems to play a larger role. But I am uncertain.


----------



## V3n0M93

The_World_As_Will said:


> - Cuban
> - Dutch-German


Never would have guessed it.

OK, I'm next.









For anybody who already knows my ethnicity, please don't spoil the game. Also, don't check my profile as it has info on my ethnicity. Don't cheat.


----------



## Macrosapien

Asking people not to check your profile is like telling them to go check it mang lol.


----------



## eburian

to orangeapplied: we'll ur gorgeous and thats never boring


----------



## eburian

my turn!


----------



## The_World_As_Will

eburian said:


> my turn!


Hmmm

maybe Italian, Dutch, or Swedish?? Beautiful photo anyhow


----------



## The_World_As_Will

LookingGlass said:


> Well I was just thinking, I read somewhere that most Cubans have mixed ancestry, to the point that 23% of the population are said to be perhaps biracial, there is even more biracial Cubans then there are black Cubans 10% supposedly (but consensus is like asking what do you identify yourself as, though). So I was wondering.
> 
> How would you identify yourself? Cuban? Multiracial? Or Black? I am interested in how people identify themselves with black ancestry, mostly those who have generations that have lived in places such as America or the Islands. In America most people of African Ancestry call themselves black, no matter the percentage sometimes, but in places like Dominican Republic they don't see themselves as being black. In most of these Islands nationality seems to play a larger role. But I am uncertain.



Growing up in the US, it is very polarized, hardly any room for in-between (which is really disappointing actually) so I think most people tend to stick to one sub-culture and never question it. I Ose to identify myself as black, as a mere culture thing, but that isn't accurate, so for the sake of accuracy, I consider myself multi-racial (well because I am) though, I think most people just have quick glance and assume African-American (which makes this thread rather funny)


----------



## eburian

nice! u r partially right; on my mom's side i'm swedish and dutch ; and yes i'm about one eighth italian, and thks


----------



## imaginelovecreate

I have come to confuse you ALL! Muahahahaha!

*If you know, pls dont spoil it  *




























Me as a kid (might help):

















Just to confuse you (muhahaha):




























No hints; pics are enough!


----------



## L'Empereur

imagined said:


> No hints; pics are enough!


Egyptian???


----------



## The_World_As_Will

imagined said:


> I have come to confuse you ALL! Muahahahaha!
> 
> *If you know, pls dont spoil it  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me as a kid (might help):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confuse you (muhahaha):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hints; pics are enough!



Indian, Thai, maybe italian or french somewhere in there, maybe Indonesian as well?? .... way off aren't I?


----------



## imaginelovecreate

L'Empereur said:


> Egyptian???


Wrong!



The_World_As_Will said:


> Indian, Thai, maybe italian or french somewhere in there, maybe Indonesian as well?? .... way off aren't I?


One right! 4 wrong 



There's three - two halves and one nationality with mere traces from great-grandparents.


----------



## Macrosapien

I'm not even going to try. This is too difficult... 

Okay I will!

@Imagine, Somalian, French, Arabic... that's all I got...


----------



## eburian

peruvian, indonesian, philipino, asian, spanish? and btw- ur gorgeous


----------



## eburian

i would also have to guess italian


----------



## imaginelovecreate

LookingGlass said:


> I'm not even going to try. This is too difficult...
> 
> Okay I will!
> 
> @Imagine, Somalian, French, Arabic... that's all I got...


No to all. I do have French traces on one side, as in from great great great great great great great great great grandparents, but that really doesn't count lol



eburian said:


> peruvian, indonesian, philipino, asian, spanish? and btw- ur gorgeous


Thank you!  Make-up/Photoshop does wonders 

One of them, yes, and another one, next door would be the correct answer.



eburian said:


> i would also have to guess italian


Nope.


----------



## Macrosapien

I forgot about this thread... LOL! Okay spill the beans Imagined, what you be? :laughing:


----------



## Wobzter

I'd go for a mix of Asian (Indonesian), Caucasian (Spanish perhaps) and a South-American country (Chile perhaps).
@V3n0M93 Swiss?


----------



## V3n0M93

Wobzter said:


> @V3n0M93 Swiss?


No. 10 characters


----------



## Kelly617

Guess mine!  Not really that difficult. XD

Most of the most recent pictures of me are from weddings! See my avatar for something more casual, orrrr (for the easily confused, I'm the one on the right! ):










And sans makeup:


----------



## Vaka

It's a small picture and not the greatest, it's just my profile picture, but whatever...


----------



## L'Empereur

Kelly617 said:


> Guess mine!  Not really that difficult. XD
> 
> Most of the most recent pictures of me are from weddings! See my avatar for something more casual, orrrr (for the easily confused, I'm the one on the right! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sans makeup:


 Scottish?


Paranoid Android said:


> It's a small picture and not the greatest, it's just my profile picture, but whatever...


Part Spanish?


----------



## Nearsification

Why not.


----------



## skycloud86

Kelly617 said:


> Guess mine!  Not really that difficult. XD
> 
> Most of the most recent pictures of me are from weddings! See my avatar for something more casual, orrrr (for the easily confused, I'm the one on the right! ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sans makeup:


Welsh or English?


----------



## skycloud86

Paranoid Android said:


> It's a small picture and not the greatest, it's just my profile picture, but whatever...


You look slightly Irish.


----------



## TheWaffle

@V3n0M93
Spaniard?

@FakeBass
Portuguese?
Turk? 

@Worriedfunction
German? English?

@Proteus
German?


----------



## V3n0M93

TheWaffle said:


> @V3n0M93
> Spaniard?


No, I'm not a Spaniard.


----------



## General Lee

V3n0M93 said:


> No, I'm not a Spaniard.


Bulgarian.


----------



## FakeBass

General Lee said:


> Bulgarian.


That would be me, not him.


----------



## Proteus

TheWaffle said:


> @Proteus
> German?


You're in the same neighborhood as one of them.


----------



## pwiloson

@Proteus ; Dutch?

And myself;


----------



## Proteus

pwiloson said:


> @Proteus ; Dutch?
> 
> And myself;


You got my mother's side of the family correct.

You look English, but perhaps with some German or Scandinavian in there somewhere?


----------



## NoirAddict

@FakeBass 
Armenian? North African? Turk? Cypriot?

@Worriedfunction 
Irish? 

@pwiloson
German? Swedish?


----------



## Worriedfunction

TheWaffle said:


> @_V3n0M93_
> Spaniard?
> 
> @_FakeBass_
> Portuguese?
> Turk?
> 
> @_Worriedfunction_
> German? English?
> 
> @_Proteus_
> German?


Damn that was quick. Shouldn't be surprised though, an ugly ole anglo saxon like me is easy to spot a mile off, just look for the deformed features and overlarge feet.


----------



## V3n0M93

General Lee said:


> Bulgarian.


Cheater. :laughing:


----------



## FakeBass

V3n0M93 said:


> Cheater. :laughing:


Ohhhhhhhh zdrasti, kvo stava?

Translated: Whats up, whats going on.


----------



## V3n0M93

@FakeBass
Каквото ляга.


----------



## General Lee

*Sits down confused.*


----------



## Apocalypse kid

polish prehaps


----------



## feigned angst

FakeBass said:


> I am quite confident that no one would be able to guess so i would give a little hint, its not anywhere from Asia and its just 1 ethnicity.


Native American? Or from a latin American province?

*EDIT* Just read through the other posts.. ooops :blushed: at least it was a honest guess right?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Proteus said:


> Eh, I'll give this a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint - there are two to guess


Dutch and a...uh...Spanish? Some Latin American country?


----------



## Proteus

Kayness said:


> Dutch and a...uh...Spanish? Some Latin American country?


No, but it's an ethnicity frequently mistaken for one of those.


----------



## White River

Proteus said:


> No, but it's an ethnicity frequently mistaken for one of those.


You look like a member of Opeth. Ergo, I'd guess Danish, or possibly Swedish.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Blue Ocean said:


> You look like a member of Opeth. Ergo, I'd guess Danish, or possibly Swedish.


 there's also a Latino ex-member of Opeth, Martin Lopez 

uhmmm I dunno @Proteus... Portuguese?


----------



## Proteus

Kayness said:


> there's also a Latino ex-member of Opeth, Martin Lopez


I believe Martin Mendez and Anders Nordin are Latin/South American as well.



> uhmmm I dunno @Proteus... Portuguese?


Right continent, but it's a few countries west of there


----------



## Roudy79

If Spanish accounts for the dark hair, I am thinking something eastern-Europe for ... your nose and mouth, mostly. Am I close?


----------



## SilentScream

I don't think mine's too hard to guess ... posting a b/w with the mouth covered a little but just to make it a little harder


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Pakistani/Indian/African/Namibean?

Guess my ENTJ friend (the male) & myself please:

I chose this picture because it seriously doesn't look like me but it's not edited at all. Natural and all that:









I wonder why lilly looks like he's always serious in photos, in reality, he's a silly billy. We call him 'lilly' because he's pretty feminine and callous. I actually kind of miss him  I always tell him everything, I know he secretly judges me haha. But he's a cool guy.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Jawz said:


> I don't think mine's too hard to guess ... posting a b/w with the mouth covered a little but just to make it a little harder


some sort of desi?

@Proteus I can't really imagine any country that is in Europe that is west of Portugal that makes you look like you do...


----------



## SilentScream

Kayness said:


> some sort of desi?


Like, are there supposed to be different kinds ? :dry: :tongue:

Canadian Pakistani :laughing:


----------



## Proteus

Kayness said:


> @Proteus I can't really imagine any country that is in Europe that is west of Portugal that makes you look like you do...


Err, crap I worded that all awkward-like.  I meant Portugal is to the west of the country in question.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Jawz said:


> Like, are there supposed to be different kinds ? :dry: :tongue:
> 
> Canadian Pakistani :laughing:


noes! I wanted to guess that!! I just wasn't sure if you're Punjabi, Kashmiri, Sindhi or maybe others


----------



## LotusBlossom

Proteus said:


> Err, crap I worded that all awkward-like.  I meant Portugal is to the west of the country in question.


 aw, duh! i interpreted it as 'few countries west of portugal'...sorry! :|

ERRRR uhm Italian?!


----------



## SilentScream

Kayness said:


> noes! I wanted to guess that!! I just wasn't sure if you're Punjabi, Kashmiri, Sindhi or maybe others


Nice  I'm completely mixed ... my father's from Jaipur [rajhistan, India], my mother was born after the partition [her mother is from Lucknow, India] 

My maternal Grandfather is Punjabi, and my Paternal grandfather is from a place called Sabzwar. My paternal grandmother, and maternal grandfather are from the same family. 

I was born in Karachi, but parents migrated to Canada when I was still barely a teen ... been back and forth since ---- so I have a bit of an identity crisis :tongue:


----------



## rheanne

Oh, oh, me! Try me! No one ever gets me right-- I'm basically a walking 4 part contradiction. lol









BTW, my hair is naturally straight-- the wave was the result of a perm gone wrong. lol


----------



## Proteus

Kayness said:


> aw, duh! i interpreted it as 'few countries west of portugal'...sorry! :|
> 
> ERRRR uhm Italian?!


----------



## Deus Absconditus

I want to play this game , I'll give you a hint, it's 5 different ethnicities


----------



## Peacock

Here is a picture of me with my natural hair colour. I'm around eight or nine different races, so if you guess the main ones I'll be happy.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Oh so I was right. @Jawz

you guys never guessed me!  *cries and flies away*


----------



## bionic

@Michaeldh0589 Cuban? Jamaican? Dominican?

You definitely look like you have some hispanic in you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Peacock said:


> Here is a picture of me with my natural hair colour. I'm around eight or nine different races, so if you guess the main ones I'll be happy.


 Eurasian...hard to guess the mix though..think you have chinese in you.


----------



## L'Empereur

rheanne said:


> Oh, oh, me! Try me! No one ever gets me right-- I'm basically a walking 4 part contradiction. lol
> 
> View attachment 19280
> 
> 
> BTW, my hair is naturally straight-- the wave was the result of a perm gone wrong. lol


Brazilian? Colombian? Cuban? Dominican?


----------



## Peacock

Kayness said:


> Eurasian...hard to guess the mix though..think you have chinese in you.


 1/4 Chinese.


----------



## Deus Absconditus

bionic said:


> @Michaeldh0589 Cuban? Jamaican? Dominican?
> 
> You definitely look like you have some hispanic in you.


You're pretty good I like it, I'm actually Irish Italian Jamaican cuban and cherokee.


----------



## rheanne

L'Empereur said:


> Brazilian? Colombian? Cuban? Dominican?


 
Nope. But thanks for trying!  I was beginning to think no one would. 

My dad's from *Argentina* (which doesn't actually tell you much, since much like the U.S. it's basically a big melting pot).
His mom came from *Italy,* and his dad came from *Spain* (they met on the trip over). 
On my mom's side, my great grandpa came from *Germany, *then married a *Jewish* woman who hid in a church and pretended to be catholic and converted during the war.
My grandpa is 100% *Irish*.

So I suppose I have more than 4 parts. lol... And my kids are even worse. They've got Mexican and Polish added to the mix. We're like the United Nations. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Do you know what? I looked up the origin of his last name before I started guessing, and I saw that it was old norse and anglo saxon, and the description mentioned Lancashire, England. But he didn't look English in the picture so I assumed he wasn't. Lol I'm pretty much an idiot.


Yeah, it's one of my great grandmother's surnames and most Scowcrofts are distantly related to me due to the rarity of the name.

I think the fact that the photo is a copy of one from the 1930s probably makes him look a bit different to how he probably looked, but I think he looks a bit like my maternal grandfather, also a cousin of his.


----------



## skycloud86

Here's another member of my family, my mother (it's a photo of a photo, so the quality is not great, but you can see her fairly clearly).


----------



## TJSeabury

There are two options that I know of. Try and guess!


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

TJSeabury said:


> There are two options that I know of. Try and guess!


German and Italian?


----------



## TJSeabury

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> German and Italian?


German and ...


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

TJSeabury said:


> German and ...


Hungarian or swedish?


----------



## TJSeabury

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Hungarian or swedish?


Nope. (That I know of.) ^^


----------



## Lemur Leaf

I'm going to try and cover my bases here by saying Portuguese, Dutch and/or Slavic.

That last one might be too broad, so if it is, I'll limit it to the Balkans (Ex-Yugoslavia) or East Slavic (Russia, Ukraine, Belarus). But I really want to say West Slavic because I get a Polish vibe as well.


----------



## TJSeabury

Lemur Leaf said:


> I'm going to try and cover my bases here by saying Portuguese, Dutch and/or Slavic.
> 
> That last one might be too broad, so if it is, I'll limit it to the Balkans (Ex-Yugoslavia) or East Slavic (Russia, Ukraine, Belarus). But I really want to say West Slavic because I get a Polish vibe as well.


Is this @ me? Anyways, no. Try again. ^_^


----------



## Lemur Leaf

Yeah, sorry. It was directed at you.

Hm. How about Irish or Scottish?


----------



## LotusBlossom

TJSeabury said:


> There are two options that I know of. Try and guess!


german and...native?


----------



## TJSeabury

Kayness said:


> german and...native?


Native what? American? No. 

BTW Just experienced an earthquake and I live in Massachusetts. Like that's a bit odd!


----------



## LotusBlossom

TJSeabury said:


> Native what? American? No.
> 
> BTW Just experienced an earthquake and I live in Massachusetts. Like that's a bit odd!


Oh my, how bad was it?
Uh okay. Italian? Dutch?


----------



## TJSeabury

Kayness said:


> Oh my, how bad was it?
> Uh okay. Italian? Dutch?


Nope and nope. I don't know how strong it was, everything was visibly swaying and I could feel the ground outside shifting side to side. It lasted like 20 secs.


----------



## TJSeabury

Lemur Leaf said:


> Yeah, sorry. It was directed at you.
> 
> Hm. How about Irish or Scottish?


Actually yes! Irish, we have a winner! (Didn't see your post because I was distracted by the earthquake we just had. You should get into the habit of @ and quoting)


----------



## LotusBlossom

TJSeabury said:


> Nope and nope. I don't know how strong it was, everything was visibly swaying and I could feel the ground outside shifting side to side. It lasted like 20 secs.


goddammit gimme a hint :|
Welsh? English? Irish? Scottish? Spanish? Portuguese?


----------



## TJSeabury

Kayness said:


> goddammit gimme a hint :|
> Welsh? English? Irish? Scottish? Spanish? Portuguese?


Yeah Irish. ^^ The earthquake was a 5.8 in virginia btw!


----------



## LotusBlossom

TJSeabury said:


> Yeah Irish. ^^ The earthquake was a 5.8 in virginia btw!


did stuff fall down? :O and break?


----------



## Lemur Leaf

TJSeabury said:


> Actually yes! Irish, we have a winner! (Didn't see your post because I was distracted by the earthquake we just had. You should get into the habit of @ and quoting)


I usually do quote, but I think I was just being lazy. Hah.

But Irish. Nice. Massachusetts makes perfect sense now. An earthquake there does seem a bit unusual. Hope it wasn't strong enough to cause any significant damage to anyone.


----------



## TJSeabury

Kayness said:


> did stuff fall down? :O and break?


No but the structure of our 100+ year old house was groaning pretty loudly so I was all "Lets GTFO of here..." 




Lemur Leaf said:


> I usually do quote, but I think I was just being lazy. Hah.
> 
> But Irish. Nice. Massachusetts makes perfect sense now. An earthquake there does seem a bit unusual. Hope it wasn't strong enough to cause any significant damage to anyone.


It was a 5.9 centered in Virginia.


----------



## legallyblonde502

I'm a mutt, but I'm 1/4 something. Guess what that part is:


----------



## emerald sea

@legallyblonde502:

Russian?
Portuguese?
Brazilian?


----------



## legallyblonde502

@seastallion - Nope!


----------



## MXZCCT

legallyblonde502 said:


> I'm a mutt, but I'm 1/4 something. Guess what that part is:


Welsh/Slavic/Italian.


----------



## Lemur Leaf

@legallyblonde502

Scandinavian, Celtic or British?


----------



## LotusBlossom

1/4 native American?


----------



## TreeBob

she is 1/4 black


----------



## LotusBlossom

TreeBob said:


> she is 1/4 black


 no way!!

....


----------



## Keg

Scratch that, I got ninjad or my connection is bad. 
I'd say probably Celtic.


----------



## Luke

Maybe French?


----------



## legallyblonde502

@Lemur Leaf - Scandinavian, but....?


----------



## LotusBlossom

legallyblonde, the suspense is killing me o_o


----------



## Lemur Leaf

legallyblonde502 said:


> @Lemur Leaf - Scandinavian, but....?


Oh, gosh.

I'm going to say Danish or maybe Norwegian. (I think that's what you meant by the "but....?", although you could have meant "Scandinavian is one part, but look for something else", so I'm just checking.)


----------



## Anamorphique

Armenian??


----------



## legallyblonde502

Lemur Leaf said:


> Oh, gosh.
> 
> I'm going to say Danish or maybe Norwegian. (I think that's what you meant by the "but....?", although you could have meant "Scandinavian is one part, but look for something else", so I'm just checking.)


Ding ding! I'm Norwegian!


----------



## Darien Kirst

EDIT: Oh, jeez; realized afterwards that the post I was answering was from like, a while ago..aha...

Mr. Waffles, imma guess the last one is...uhh, umm...Russian maybizzles? or, uh, uh, umm, French?

Guess minee, pretty pleasee?


----------



## HappyHours

-pic taken down for safety measures-


----------



## Darien Kirst

Hmmmseses, I wanna sayy somewhere in the middle east or India or maybe even Indonesian?


----------



## Elwin

@Darien Kirst - German
@HappyHours - Venezuelan


----------



## Darien Kirst

Ding ding ding! Mr. Elwin is the winner of this fabulous wristwatch.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> German, Irish, and Swedish?


you got German right and I have a touch of Irish. no Swedish though unforunately :sad: (Swedes are fucking hawt!)

the other two major ones are English and Czech

do you have a pic?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you got German right and I have a touch of Irish. no Swedish though unforunately :sad: (Swedes are fucking hawt!)
> 
> the other two major ones are English and Czech
> 
> do you have a pic?


Haha I was responding to @fizleglitz's picture. I was still analyzing your pic when you responded. I figured you had some german in you (as it seems that a lot of caucasians have German in them. Hell I'm black, and even *I* might have some German in me). And I was going to say British too! Omg. That was the first thought that popped into my mind when I saw you. I didn't see czech, but I was also going to suggest Russian or Serbian.

And yes I do have a pic. Will I be posting it though... probably not


----------



## fizleglitz

SuperNova85 said:


> Norwegian, Slovak, Ukrainian, Russian?





Swordsman of Mana said:


> you look Russian, German or Czech





KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> German, Irish, and Swedish?




German, Scots-Irish, Hungarian (and further back.. Tatar/Mongol/Russian, haha) & Polish


----------



## hulia

I'd post here but my phenotypes are so prominently Italian that even tourists ask me where the best pizza and deli shops are.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

I'm really curious about what people think. Just snapped a picture with with Photobooth.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'm really curious about what people think. Just snapped a picture with with Photobooth.


Hmm Nicaraguan or Bolivian? 

But I also feel like I see Arabian or Indian ancestry?

However, you also look like you could be a southern Italian/Greek/Jewish mix.


----------



## cocoabean

@Jabberbroccoli you look like you could have family from Italy or Spain, and maybe a grandparent from Israel. I like your glasses!


----------



## Jabberbroccoli

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Hmm Nicaraguan or Bolivian?
> 
> But I also feel like I see Arabian or Indian ancestry?
> 
> However, you also look like you could be a southern Italian/Greek/Jewish mix.


 I suspect something like Romani/Semitic from my paternal grandpfather, don't know about my grandmother (she's all wrinkly but she modeled in her youth, caucasian something), my maternal grandfather is Puerto Rican, and my maternal grandmother is Irish/Muscogee Native American. 

I'm definitely really curious what I look like, because I have a fucked up ancestry. Any other ideas? I want to figure out what all I can pull off without question.

I also have no idea what part of my ancestry my appearance reflects, and what I look like in general, because I've never met anyone who has had enough matching features with me to appear as a sibling. Both my parents look Caucasian, even though you can tell my mother has some hispanic blood. My father is white with straight/feathery black hair and green eyes, average build , and my mother has a more hispanic body with slightly tan but mostly white skin, straight dark brown hair and brown eyes. I almost look similar to my Uncle/Cousin on my mother's side, but only as a cousin.


----------



## cocoabean

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I suspect something like Romani/Semitic from my paternal grandpfather, don't know about my grandmother (she's all wrinkly but she modeled in her youth, caucasian something), my maternal grandfather is Puerto Rican, and my maternal grandmother is Irish/Muscogee Native American.
> 
> I'm definitely really curious what I look like, because I have a fucked up ancestry. Any other ideas? I want to figure out what all I can pull off without question.


I promise you would blend in anywhere in Italy or Sicily. Possibly Brazil too, and maybe Columbia.


----------



## hela

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'm really curious about what people think. Just snapped a picture with with Photobooth.


Very Romani


----------



## JoanCrawford

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you look Russian, German or Czech


Hmmmmm. I'm gonna guess German, Finnish, French, and Irish? c;


----------



## cocoabean

Yay for being ancestrally messed up! 















I'm curious, because I'm not sure if I really look like one specific ethnicity.


----------



## hela

cocoabean said:


> Yay for being ancestrally messed up!
> 
> View attachment 59396
> View attachment 59397
> 
> 
> I'm curious, because I'm not sure if I really look like one specific ethnicity.


Belgian, Nigerian, Latina


----------



## Raichu

guess me!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

JoanCrawford said:


> Hmmmmm. I'm gonna guess German


yes 



> Finnish


I wish 



> French


nope (again, I wish)



> Irish?


a little

@Raichu do you have another pic?
Edit: this Raichu seems ESTP 6w7>8w9>3w2 So/Sx if I had to guess


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

cocoabean said:


> Yay for being ancestrally messed up!
> 
> View attachment 59396
> View attachment 59397
> 
> 
> I'm curious, because I'm not sure if I really look like one specific ethnicity.


Puerto Rican?


----------



## cocoabean

@KINGoftheAMAZONS I wish! I grew up with Puerto Ricans and I understand a decent amount of spanish, but nope! @hela you came close on 2/3 regions of the map. Which is pretty crazy. Nigerian people are beautiful, but I'm not that either!


----------



## SuperNova85

Brazilian??


----------



## cocoabean

SuperNova85 said:


> Brazilian??


Sadly no, but I wish I were because hello Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrósio, Jaqueline Carvalho, etc. My genetics are so misleading and unfair.
@Swordsman of Mana it's less valid because I'm late, but I totally saw German and British the first time. You're like a mix on Mitchell Scott and Nicholas Hoult so seriously, congrats on your face.


----------



## SuperNova85

French, Portuguese, British


----------



## CCCXXIX

@Meirsho

I'd guess there was Norwegian in there somewhere.


----------



## cocoabean

All in Twilight said:


> Lol! I have the same b-day as Brat Pitt btw. This can't be a coincidence...


I'd be lying if I said I never thought about being an action movie star. Salt may or may not be one of my favorite movies. 

&
@Meirsho you're ambiguous, be happy! Some people are just harder to guess than others!


----------



## Meirsho

cocoabean said:


> @_Meirsho_ you're ambiguous, be happy! Some people are just harder to guess than others!


but i dont know why.i've lived in the same place all my life till now,my perants are both from the same place and both my mom and dad both have about the same heritage...1.where i'm from. 2.my perants. 3.my ancestors


----------



## cocoabean

@Meirsho it's because you have olive skin and dark hair and features, which are traits that fall under more than one phenotype. Can I have a hint, please? Like a cultural food or something!


----------



## sly

carolqdo said:


> Ooh do me! :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 59155


Indonesia first pick

Malaysia second pick
@fizleglitz

North-America first pick

UK second pick

Canada third pick


----------



## Meirsho

cocoabean said:


> @_Meirsho_ it's because you have olive skin and dark hair and features, which are traits that fall under more than one phenotype. Can I have a hint, please? Like a cultural food or something!


if i do that you would for sure know..


----------



## surgery

Meirsho said:


> but i dont know why.i've lived in the same place all my life till now,my perants are both from the same place and both my mom and dad both have about the same heritage...1.where i'm from. 2.my perants. 3.my ancestors



why would you expect anyone to know any of these things about you?


----------



## Extravert intuition

Lol, I'm 99% sure no one can guess mine.


----------



## Doll

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Irish, French, and northern Italian?





cocoabean said:


> @_Doll_ Irish?


You both got one out of three, but surprisingly not the main one.  I'm mostly German, but also Irish and English.


----------



## surgery

Extravert intuition said:


> View attachment 59773
> 
> Lol, I'm 99% sure no one can guess mine.


Maybe 3/4 white/European and 1/4 Aboriginal Australian or black/African.


----------



## lboogy85

carolqdo said:


> Ooh do me! :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 59155


 Vietnamese?


----------



## lboogy85

Extravert intuition said:


> View attachment 59773
> 
> Lol, I'm 99% sure no one can guess mine.


I was going to guess part black as well.Perhaps 1/4 black, 1/4 latino, 1/2 white


----------



## lboogy85

cocoabean said:


> Yay for being ancestrally messed up!
> 
> View attachment 59396
> View attachment 59397
> 
> 
> I'm curious, because I'm not sure if I really look like one specific ethnicity.


Dominicana


----------



## lboogy85

Tega1 said:


> @_cocoabean_ your mixed race. Caribbean
> 
> View attachment 59457
> 
> 
> View attachment 59458
> 
> 
> How about me what ethnicity/heritage I'm I? These pictures are old ones.


African American with mixed African ancestry. Probably got some white folks and natives in there somewhere down the line. If not I'm guessing Liberian.


----------



## lboogy85

Liontiger said:


> I did this two years ago, but let's try it again  No peeking back!


Half white american half Japanese


----------



## lboogy85

@Meirsho
1/4 black, 1/2 white, 1/4 filipino


----------



## Vianna

View attachment 59791

Well...You can try  ... BTW: My hair are naturaly very light brown color..almost blond, but not blond really, I color them


----------



## cocoabean

@endlessnameless American, but maybe with more direct British roots. You look like you could be on the show Skins!


----------



## .17485

lboogy85 said:


> African American with mixed African ancestry. Probably got some white folks and natives in there somewhere down the line. If not I'm guessing Liberian.


Nope I wasn't born in america. I'm black british with african descent. Hmm I don't know if my ancestors had relationships with white people. My family is from Nigeria. Good guess with Liberia around the same area. Is that you in your avatar picture? If it is I can try and guess.


----------



## Vianna

@*cocoabean *
Well..I am not even from british speaking counrty so... nope xD Wow one of the Skins? They are pretty badass


----------



## lboogy85

Tega1 said:


> Nope I wasn't born in america. I'm black british with african descent. Hmm I don't know if my ancestors had relationships with white people. My family is from Nigeria. Good guess with Liberia around the same area. Is that you in your avatar picture? If it is I can try and guess.


yea you can try to guess


----------



## .17485

Ok cool  your african decent. From the UK. Ancestors from Ghana


----------



## Extravert intuition

Lol, not really but close ish, I get latino a lot.


----------



## Extravert intuition

Yeah, something close to that.


----------



## Adnan Syed

How about me?  My pic is to the left.


----------



## fihe

@Extravert intuition I see that your profile says you're from Australia, so I would guess that it's likely that you have at least some British descent. I also think you could be Italian, Iranian, or Israeli. ugh, I'm probably very bad at guessing.
@endlessnameless I'm really not sure. perhaps Russian? maybe some kind of Eastern European? @Adnan Syed, it's a little hard to tell from your photo but going by that as well as your username (assuming it's your real name), I shall say South Asian.
@Meirsho haha, I'm not sure if anyone said this but I'm gonna guess again and say Mexican.

I think I will wait a bit until I reveal what I am...


----------



## Vianna

@fihe Bingo! Well...I am not exactly from Russia, but I belong to the same ethnical group,Slavic.. So wow you are god


----------



## Adnan Syed

@fihe No. You got to move north west from south asia


----------



## surgery

Adnan Syed said:


> @_fihe_ No. You got to move north west from south asia


Persian, Afghan or Pakistani?


----------



## fihe

Adnan Syed said:


> @fihe No. You got to move north west from south asia


*looks at map* Afghan? Iranian? maybe you are from the former Soviet Union.


----------



## Adnan Syed

@fihe Yeh moms from former soviet union dads from middle east.... I dont even know where malaysia and Indosia is :|


----------



## surgery

Adnan Syed said:


> @_fihe_ Yeh moms from former soviet union dads from middle east.... I dont even know where malaysia and Indosia is :|


So your dad is likely Kazakh, Uzbek, Kyrgyz, Tajik or Turkmen, right? I have no idea about your mother since the Middle East is so big.


Malaysia and Indonesia:

http://www.yourchildlearns.com/online-atlas/images/map-of-malaysia.gif


----------



## Adnan Syed

surgery said:


> So your dad is likely Kazakh, Uzbek, Kyrgyz, Tajik or Turkmen, right? I have no idea about your mother since the Middle East is so big.
> 
> 
> Malaysia and Indonesia:
> 
> http://www.yourchildlearns.com/online-atlas/images/map-of-malaysia.gif



Moms from Uzbekistan, Dads from Iran and I am From Dubai


----------



## fihe

Adnan Syed said:


> Moms from Uzbekistan, Dads from Iran and I am From Dubai


Neat! How is it in the UAE?


----------



## Adnan Syed

fihe said:


> Neat! How is it in the UAE?



Oh the recession has got it down big time. But it has been an advantage of sorts cause i just rented out an awsome beach facing apartment at the 47th floor for 4000Dhs a month so that would be 4000 divided by 3.67 USD. Very cheap


----------



## surgery

Adnan Syed said:


> I am From Dubai


Out of curiosity, do you ever experience any discrimination for not people Khaliji Arab?

I have heard that people in the Arabic Gulf states are commonly prejudiced against:
- Arabs from outside the gulf (Palestinians, Jordanians, Iraqis, etc).
- All non-Muslims, especially those with dark skin or immigrants from countries like the Philippines


I have been studying Arabic for about 3 years. I'd be curious do visit Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, UAE or Oman, but I am kind of scared that people will be racist


----------



## Adnan Syed

surgery said:


> Out of curiosity, do you ever experience any discrimination for not people Khaliji Arab?
> 
> I have heard that people in the Arabic Gulf states are commonly prejudiced against:
> - Arabs from outside the gulf (Palestinians, Jordanians, Iraqis, etc).
> - All non-Muslims, especially those with dark skin or immigrants from countries like the Philippines
> 
> 
> I have been studying Arabic for about 3 years. I'd be curious do visit Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, UAE or Oman, but I am kind of scared that people will be racist


Nooo!! You cant be more wrong!!! You can visit UAE anytime. There are so many people living here from the UK, USA, EUROPE, SYRIA, IRAN, etcetc. 

But i can only speak for the UAE, cause the other middle eastern countries do not entertain foreigners in general.

But if you come here to the UAE you are going to have the time of your life. Dubai is like a wonder city, you just look up at the buildings and at the malls and you'd just drop your jaw. I r3eally love it here. The sun gets to me at times but its just sooo god damn amazing!!!! People from India and Philipines are discriminated yes but thats cause its mostly the labour class that comes here from there...... and yes things are divided into classes of people but if you are educated with a western countries passport then you are going to have a great time.


----------



## lboogy85

Adnan Syed said:


> @fihe No. You got to move north west from south asia


mongolian


----------



## surgery

Adnan Syed said:


> Nooo!! You cant be more wrong!!! You can visit UAE anytime. There are so many people living here from the UK, USA, EUROPE, SYRIA, IRAN, etcetc.
> 
> But i can only speak for the UAE, cause the other middle eastern countries do not entertain foreigners in general.
> 
> But if you come here to the UAE you are going to have the time of your life. Dubai is like a wonder city, you just look up at the buildings and at the malls and you'd just drop your jaw. I r3eally love it here. The sun gets to me at times but its just sooo god damn amazing!!!! People from India and Philipines are discriminated yes but thats cause its mostly the labour class that comes here from there...... and yes things are divided into classes of people but if you are educated with a western countries passport then you are going to have a great time.


)))


----------



## Liontiger

lboogy85 said:


> Half white american half Japanese


It's been solved already, but close! Half Filipino, half white (Swedish, French, English)


----------



## lboogy85

Tega1 said:


> Ok cool  your african decent. From the UK. Ancestors from Ghana


Nope


----------



## surgery

@lboogy85

Sudanese?


----------



## fihe

@surgery you did it right, but the mention didn't show up because her username uses a lowercase L rather than a capital I.


----------



## surgery

fihe said:


> @_surgery_ you did it right, but the mention didn't show up because her username uses a lowercase L rather than a capital I.


 genius!


----------



## Libayne

No one can ever guess mine xP


----------



## Adnan Syed

Libayne said:


> No one can ever guess mine xP


Sweeny todd the evil barber


----------



## surgery

@Libayne

3/4 Spanish, 1/4 Chinese?


----------



## Libayne

surgery said:


> @_Libayne_
> 
> 3/4 Spanish, 1/4 Chinese?


Close but no cigar. I do have some Spanish in me but absolutely no asian in me.


----------



## lboogy85

I'm actually from half way across the globe.


----------



## surgery

lboogy85 said:


> I'm actually from half way across the globe.


Jamaica, Haiti, Martinique, Guyana? Could be anywhere, really.


----------



## lboogy85

Heres a clue!


----------



## Ironweaver

@lboogy85: West Africa?


----------



## surgery

lboogy85 said:


> View attachment 59933
> Heres a clue!


This is cute, but it tells us nothing about your ethnic heritage ^_^

@Ironweaver

Well, your profile says you live in Serbia, so you're probably have mostly Serbian ancestors. But, you could also have some Turkish or Albanian ancestors too since your hair and eyes are so dark.


----------



## lboogy85

Yea but it should at least tell you the country I live in, which is half the battle if you now anything about black heritage. Keyword IF.


----------



## surgery

lboogy85 said:


> Yea but it should at least tell you the country I live in


I assumed you were from North America from the beginning, but that seemed irrelevant since people of African descent living in the US and Canada have ancestors from so many different parts of Africa. Apart from that, there's no reason why I *should* assume that you live in any country in particular, so I don't see why I should limit my guesses to any particular regions in African that relate to US history. Moreover, you already denied one guess that you of Ghanaian heritage, then totally ignored Ironweaver's guess of "West Africa?", so instead of just naming more West African countries, I tried to ~*~*diversify~**~* my perspective.



lboogy85 said:


> which is half the battle if you now anything about black heritage. Keyword IF.


I don't know more than the average person ;( It's never been one of my areas of interest.


----------



## lboogy85

Actually, African Americans in the US are just as mixed with white and native American as African heritage. I figured people would know that seeing slavery happened.


----------



## surgery

lboogy85 said:


> Actually, African Americans in the US are just as mixed with white and native American as African heritage. I figured people would know that seeing slavery happened.


Ok, so you're mixed, but that doesn't deny the fact your dominant phenotypes are associated with Africa. Are you really going to consider people ignorant for noticing the dominant features of your face instead of rushing to figure out which European ancestors raped the African ones?

That being said, I also guessed countries like Jamaica, Guyana and Martinique, which have largely mixed populations, so I don't know really think it's fair for you to assume that I, or anyone else, hadn't considered that perspective either.

I'm not sure what you really expect from people on this thread. You didn't initially post any pictures of yourself. All we had to go on were two small profile pictures in grayscale. You didn't have your location posted either. How is anyone supposed to guess accurately from that? Afterwards, you posted a picture of yourself, which I assume was meant to indicate that you live in the US or Canada. Again, that tells people nothing about where you ancestors came from. Not all people of African/mixed descent are here because of the slave trade.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

hmm, other than german, what would one say? (obviously some german in me though. If height/build is of any concern, Tall (6'4) and sturdy with some lanky features (i'd say in between lanky and stocky.)


----------



## surgery

@DemonAbyss10

Norwegian and English?


----------



## JoanCrawford

DemonAbyss10 said:


> hmm, other than german, what would one say? (obviously some german in me though. If height/build is of any concern, Tall (6'4) and sturdy with some lanky features (i'd say in between lanky and stocky.)
> 
> View attachment 59991
> 
> 
> View attachment 59992
> 
> 
> View attachment 59993
> 
> 
> View attachment 59994


Wow, you look just my grandpa! He is German too. ^__^ I would say I can also see some French and Danish? c;


----------



## Diphenhydramine

huesos said:


> indeed. that's like a Taíno saying they're not Puerto Rican. (I'm not aware of Taínos being from anywhere else besides present-day Puerto Rico)


 No, it's like a Kurd saying they're not an Iraqi. This is a political issue more than it is an issue of a label. The title specifically says guess ethnicity or heritage... my ethnicity is _not_ Malaysian and my heritage is not Malaysian, my ethnicity is Kadazan and my heritage is British. Unless of course you think that (non-Native) 'American' would be an appropriate answer to any question in this thread?



Monkey King said:


> Filipino 'Americanized' (lol) a quarter Japanese. I've got some Spanish ancestry in there chillin' in the dark recesses of my code. It doesn't really count.
> 
> Wamphy-- lol I get Lao, Indonesian, or Vietnamese many times.


 Tbh it was just the second picture you posted in the last few pages. It may even have just been the angle biasing me, but it was the eyes, cheekbones and haircut that screamed Filipino to me! (Although you don't so much look like the Filipinos I encountered in that country.)


----------



## fihe

@Diphenhydramine you mean that Kadazans don't consider themselves part of modern-day Malaysian society? is it that the Malaysian government has shafted them, or do they prefer to live as their own society?


----------



## Diphenhydramine

huesos said:


> @_Diphenhydramine_ you mean that Kadazans don't consider themselves part of modern-day Malaysian society? is it that the Malaysian government has shafted them, or do they prefer to live as their own society?


Some of us don't. SSKM (I understand that this site might be difficult to understand... ironically, a good portion of it is in Malay, and it require some pre-understanding of the relevant issues.) 

Secession from the Malaysian state is a minority position amongst indigenous Sabahans and Sarawakians, but some renegotiation, or some support for nationalist parties, is a majority position. I personally advocate full and immediate secession by both Sabah and Sarawak, but this is something rather for another thread. 

And yes, they have shafted us. That doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Monkey King said:


> Filipino 'Americanized' (lol) a quarter Japanese. I've got some Spanish ancestry in there chillin' in the dark recesses of my code. It doesn't really count.
> 
> Wamphy-- lol I get Lao, Indonesian, or Vietnamese many times.


I never would have guessed Japanese, although it's probably something that would be statistically more likely to see in CA. If your location had said somewhere in HI, it definitely would have been one of them, although probably not in exact percentages. 

Whenever someone says 'Filipino', I automatically guess Spanish and Chinese, heh.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Sorry, I didn't mean to turn this thread into something political.


----------



## Meirsho

huesos said:


> @_Meirsho_, I don't know if someone said this already, but are you Native American? or some kind of Middle Eastern?


i live somewhere in the middle east..middle east is too general^^ and my perants are from some other place and if you go back inuff you get to another place..3 places that i'm made of


----------



## Changeling

Diphenhydramine said:


> *@**WamphyriThrall*
> @_Changeling_
> 
> Time's up: I'm Anglo-Kadazan.


Supe cool. I'll have to agree with you that Malaysian is technically not the correct term as it gives zero indication on ethnic background, genetic and cultural factors, even if said ethnic group is only found in a particular region. Besides @_huesos_, @WamphyriThrall, there are many ethnic groups (Basque people in Spain, for instance) that do not themselves consider themselves part of the national unit (even if they are grouped under it officially), so I don't think it is right - both in ethnical and technical terms - to conflate them.


----------



## Bi Bi

Great! I've always wondered what ethnicity foreigners think i look like. I cut my long hair not long ago. The pictures are a bit small... if you think it's necessary you can click to enlarge them


----------



## fihe

@Meirsho hmm...are you Israeli?! maybe your parents are from the former Soviet Union.
@Bi Bi you look Chinese or Korean to me.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Changeling said:


> Supe cool. I'll have to agree with you that Malaysian is technically not the correct term as it gives zero indication on ethnic background, genetic and cultural factors, even if said ethnic group is only found in a particular region. Besides @_huesos_, @_WamphyriThrall_, there are many ethnic groups (Basque people in Spain, for instance) that do not themselves consider themselves part of the national unit (even if they are grouped under it officially), so I don't think it is right - both in ethnical and technical terms - to conflate them.


Oh, I don't disagree, but with the sheer number of ethnic groups in any given country, it would be helpful to give hints such as 'getting closer' or 'one of the groups from there, anyway' when someone comes as close as anyone will get on their own. You could go down the list for pages until you come around, but chances are, most people won't come close.

This is assuming you expect others to guess accurately, but if you *know* it probably won't happen, and are willing to reveal the answer sooner or later, it shouldn't be an issue. 

But since we're on the topic of tribes...


----------



## userslon

does anyone know if there is a app for this website?


----------



## fihe

@userslon there is an Android app, but it sucks


----------



## userslon

@huesos thanks


----------



## VictoriaB

This game seems really fun. Pretty excited to see what people guess.


----------



## fihe

@VictoriaB British? Russian?


----------



## VictoriaB

@huesos good guesses but both are wrong.


----------



## fihe

@VictoriaB in that case I will guess that you are Mexican because you have a calaverita as your photo


----------



## VictoriaB

@huesos ha, I think I would be the whitest Mexican I've ever seen. I'm not Mexican at all, but I am Spanish.


----------



## fihe

@VictoriaB yay, me too. well, partially.


----------



## Subtle Murder

If it helps any, my natural hair is a really dark brown/almost black colour. Also, I am a mix of about four different ethnicities (as far as I know). Have at it.


----------



## VictoriaB

@huesos Woo! Thats awesome!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Oooh! Guess my heritage! Go GO GO!


----------



## VictoriaB

@*La Petite Sirène* ...before I guess, just need to say you are stunning and I love your hair color.

But just randomly guessing...french? romanian? italian?


----------



## fihe

@DeductiveReasoner for some reason I thought Salvadorian  maybe some other type of Latin American?


----------



## Subtle Murder

VictoriaB said:


> @*La Petite Sirène* ...before I guess, just need to say you are stunning and I love your hair color.
> 
> But just randomly guessing...french? romanian? italian?


:blushed::blushed::blushed:

I would love to be French. <3 I do get Italian a fair bit, but unfortunately that is not the case. ;( Nor Romanian for that matter.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

huesos said:


> @DeductiveReasoner for some reason I thought Salvadorian  maybe some other type of Latin American?


Nope. I do get that a lot, though. I'm actually of French descent. Very strong French descent.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

La Petite Sirène said:


> :blushed::blushed::blushed:
> 
> I would love to be French. <3 I do get Italian a fair bit, but unfortunately that is not the case. ;( Nor Romanian for that matter.


It's a bit overrated :tongue:


----------



## Subtle Murder

DeductiveReasoner said:


> It's a bit overrated :tongue:


Aww, but you're all so charming! <3


----------



## Bi Bi

> @_Bi Bi__ you look Chinese or Korean to me._


yup.. i'm chinese... but not from china though...


----------



## fihe

@Bi Bi Taiwanese? Singaporean?


----------



## heaveninawildflower

I am a mix of three different ethnicities. It will be interesting to see if anyone can guess what they are.

View attachment 61501


----------



## Meirsho

man i'm not sure..mabye US,italian,and some eastern europe..maybe russia..


----------



## heaveninawildflower

The Italian is right. Now, the other two...


----------



## Bi Bi

huesos said:


> @_Bi Bi_ Taiwanese? Singaporean?


nope... but it's somewhere near singapore


----------



## Monkey King

@_Bi Bi_ Korean.

::sees above comment:: I'm really off.


----------



## Bi Bi

Monkey King said:


> @_Bi Bi_ Korean.
> 
> ::sees above comment:: I'm really off.


haha.. ya... waay off... thanks for giving a shot though. No, i'm not a korean. Here's a tip, if you watch badminton, you probably know my country.


----------



## fihe

@Bi Bi after looking at a map, then Wikipedia, I'd say Malaysia.


----------



## Bi Bi

huesos said:


> @_Bi Bi_ after looking at a map, then Wikipedia, I'd say Malaysia.


BINGO! Just curious... I'm guessing you didn't know Malaysia before you wikipedia it right?


----------



## fihe

@Bi Bi I would have probably guessed Malaysia, but I wasn't sure if it had a sizable Chinese population, so I checked on Wikipedia to verify.


----------



## DiamondDays

Bi Bi said:


> BINGO! Just curious... I'm guessing you didn't know Malaysia before you wikipedia it right?


Malaysian Chinese food is the best i've ever had. If you're still living in Malaysia, you're lucky!


----------



## Changeling

snowangel said:


> I am a mix of three different ethnicities. It will be interesting to see if anyone can guess what they are.
> 
> View attachment 61501


Central Asian? are you from Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, or Uzbekistan?


----------



## FresaFresa

My nationality is..


----------



## dinitrophenol

FresaFresa said:


> View attachment 61564
> 
> My nationality is..



Mestizo


----------



## Changeling

FresaFresa said:


> View attachment 61564
> 
> My nationality is..


I would guess an ethnicity from the Indian subcontinent. I'm not so sure about nationality.


----------



## Bi Bi

DiamondDays said:


> Malaysian Chinese food is the best i've ever had. If you're still living in Malaysia, you're lucky!


I am still living in Malaysia! I'm lucky.. haha.. thanks for the compliment. I feel so flattered. Whenever people talk about Malaysia, they compliment the food.


----------



## Eos_Machai

Ah, interesting.... what do you think?


----------



## dinitrophenol

Eos_Machai said:


> Ah, interesting.... what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 61588


yeh got some french in ya?


----------



## heaveninawildflower

Changeling said:


> Central Asian? are you from Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Tajikistan, or Uzbekistan?


No, but I get asked a lot if I have some Asian heritage. Actually, I am Italian, Indian (Mohawk), and Irish.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Bi Bi said:


> I am still living in Malaysia! I'm lucky.. haha.. thanks for the compliment. I feel so flattered. Whenever people talk about Malaysia, they compliment the food.


 Uh yea, because that's the only thing worth complimenting lol. The food and the nature.


----------



## Kanerou

Mmkay, try me.


----------



## FresaFresa

Changeling & Dinitrophenol I'm Salvadorian ^^


----------



## fihe

@Eos_Machai are you Russian? @Kanerou I'd guess some combination of black and white, though I wouldn't be able to guess exact ethnicities.


----------



## bionic

Monkey King said:


> Care for a round 2? Filipino is dominant.


Sexy M'fer!

(Korean???)


----------



## Death Persuades

Guess me!


----------



## All in Twilight

Kanerou said:


> Mmkay, try me.


Czech Republic


----------



## dinitrophenol

josue0098 said:


> Guess me!


Spanish?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

josue0098 said:


> Guess me!


French and English?


----------



## Death Persuades

dinitrophenol said:


> Spanish?





KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> French and English?


You're both close.


----------



## bionic

@josue0098 Portuguese, with some Sloth


----------



## Death Persuades

bionic said:


> @_josue0098_ Portuguese, with some Sloth


BINGO! LOL

No. I'm German/Spanish.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Sooooo I just found a database that has an enormous amount of my family history, because apparently one of my family lines is mostly royalty.
Feel free to throw out any guesses.. Yes, I am saying that I discovered more ethnic groups in my heritage. 
Have fun!


----------



## ChaoticNao

Meirsho said:


> *
> @ChaoticNao- british-by your avatar..very british^^*


Ding Ding Ding  yah I have italian and british. and very little something else :3


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

bionic said:


> You hit it with Hispanic, but I'm a certain kind of Hispanic group. None to all the others, lol. I get Middle Eastern/Arab A LOT.


Honduran, Bolivian, Mexican, or Columbian?


----------



## fihe

@Undoubtedly did you find Russian yet? 
EVERYONE IS RUSSIAN


----------



## jontherobot

Ooh, what a fun thread.












And no, @huesos, I am not Irish


----------



## jontherobot

Undoubtedly said:


> Sooooo I just found a database that has an enormous amount of my family history, because apparently one of my family lines is mostly royalty.
> Feel free to throw out any guesses.. Yes, I am saying that I discovered more ethnic groups in my heritage.
> Have fun!



Hmmmm. Assyrian, lolz.




josue0098 said:


> Guess me!



Spanish? Italian?




Kanerou said:


> Mmkay, try me.



French/English.




I didn't read any guesses, if it's already been guessed right =/


----------



## EternalNocturne

huesos said:


> @_Undoubtedly_ did you find Russian yet?
> EVERYONE IS RUSSIAN


Not yet. hahaha


----------



## EternalNocturne

jontherobot said:


> Hmmmm. Assyrian, lolz.
> /


I believe there are some Cimmerians, but that's ancient history.


----------



## bionic

LookingGlass said:


> If I were to guess, bionic would be Puerto Rican and Italian.


DING DING DING! How did you know? Cheater 

I'm two other ethnic groups as well, but they're also European and harder to get.



KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Honduran, Bolivian, Mexican, or Columbian?


None of those, lol. It's a pretty common Hispanic group.

@Undoubtedly Ukranian? Estonian? Czech? Hungarian? You look like you could be Eastern European or Russian.


----------



## shakti

Undoubtedly said:


> Sooooo I just found a database that has an enormous amount of my family history, because apparently one of my family lines is mostly royalty.
> Feel free to throw out any guesses.. Yes, I am saying that I discovered more ethnic groups in my heritage.
> Have fun!


Do any of these ethnic groups happen to hail from Central Asia? :happy:

Guessss meeee :happy:


----------



## EternalNocturne

bionic said:


> DING DING DING! How did you know? Cheater
> 
> I'm two other ethnic groups as well, but they're also European and harder to get.
> 
> 
> 
> None of those, lol. It's a pretty common Hispanic group.
> 
> @_Undoubtedly_ Ukranian? Estonian? Czech? Hungarian? You look like you could be Eastern European or Russian.


I've been curiously looking out for any Eastern European/Slavic ancestors, but in my extremely incomplete knowledge of my past history, I have yet to find any. Still, I am definitely curious whether I have any Slavic/Eastern European ancestors.


----------



## EternalNocturne

shakti said:


> Do any of these ethnic groups happen to hail from Central Asia? :happy:
> 
> Guessss meeee :happy:
> 
> View attachment 62018


Well, I'm still learning about all of this, and it hasn't really had time to settle in my mind, but I'm fairly certain that I read that the Sythians and/or Cimmerians being of Iranian origin. As stated earlier, though, that is legitimately ancient history. Still, it's interesting.

As far your photo, hmmm I'm not going to guess 5 different ethnicities, my brain isn't fully awake yet.
I'll simply guess.... French.


----------



## fihe

@shakti Lebanese?


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

bionic said:


> None of those, lol. It's a pretty common Hispanic group.


Damn it! :angry: That's what I get for overanalyzing.



> I'm two other ethnic groups as well, but they're also European and harder to get.


Romanian and Polish?


----------



## bionic

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Damn it! :angry: That's what I get for overanalyzing.
> 
> 
> Romanian and Polish?


No, LOL. Poland IS near one of the countries.

I feel like I'm such an ethnic anomaly. I'm so impressed that you're bringing up all these ethnic groups that I would normally say XD


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Puerto Rican, Italian, German, Irish


----------



## surgery

@shakti 

You are lovely and so is your home décor! I'm going to guess that you are Latina. Perhaps Colombian like Shakira


----------



## fihe

surgery said:


> @shakti
> 
> You are lovely and so is your home décor! I'm going to guess that you are Latina. Perhaps Colombian like Shakira


haha, I was also thinking of Shakira due to her username, and I suppose her coloring. Shakira is of Lebanese ethnicity on her father's side, hence my guess.


----------



## surgery

huesos said:


> Shakira is of Lebanese ethnicity on her father's side, hence my guess.


haha, true. I forgot to consider that.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

bionic said:


> No, LOL. Poland IS near one of the countries.
> 
> I feel like I'm such an ethnic anomaly. I'm so impressed that you're bringing up all these ethnic groups that I would normally say XD


Omg you're killing me :tongue:. Okay, let's go down list. Lithuanian? Slovakian? Czech? Croatian? Belorussian? Hungarian? I know it's Eastern European.


----------



## TWN

Kanerou said:


> Mmkay, try me.




Dont know what kind, but you got some black/African in there somewhere.


----------



## Kanerou

I'm 3/8 black, some part of that Caribbean (specifically Jamaican). The rest is mostly Northern and Western European (my mother and half siblings are light-complected and blonde with blue or green eyes).


----------



## Nick Carraway

can you guys guess all of these people for me? I just want to run an experiment here. All the people posted are okay with me posting their pictures and wanted to get your opinion on what heritage or ethnicity you think they are. I will unveil real answers later on.

guy 1 

http://i47.tinypic.com/2q1htn9.jpg

guy 2

http://oi50.tinypic.com/xdsh1i.jpg

guy 3

http://i46.tinypic.com/25zqm3k.jpg

guy 4

http://i56.tinypic.com/5vvf2s.jpg


----------



## fihe

@Nick Carraway guy #1 looks South Asian. I cheated and saw you linked an article with his photo in another thread, and that he's actually Indian. but without this knowledge, I would have said Pakistani, which is close.

guys #2 and #3 look Indian as well. #4 looks like he could be British or Irish.


----------



## Bearlin

guy 1: turkish
guy 2: persian
guy 3: italien
guy 4: scottish


----------



## PeterPan

Guess? roud:


----------



## Eddy Kat

Oh cool! Guess me 
Hopefully nobody has seen previous posts mentioning where I'm from.. 

Just one ethnicity.


----------



## Nick Carraway

lol @ person that said guy 3 is Indian


----------



## niffer

Nick Carraway said:


> can you guys guess all of these people for me? I just want to run an experiment here. All the people posted are okay with me posting their pictures and wanted to get your opinion on what heritage or ethnicity you think they are. I will unveil real answers later on.
> 
> guy 1
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2q1htn9.jpg
> 
> guy 2
> 
> http://oi50.tinypic.com/xdsh1i.jpg
> 
> guy 3
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/25zqm3k.jpg
> 
> guy 4
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/5vvf2s.jpg


1 - Indian

2 - Sri Lankan or Bangladesh?

3 - Iranian

4 - Afghani


----------



## fihe

@Peter Pan this is the thread I meant to guess your ethnicity in  but I was incorrect in my initial guess.
@Eddy Kat I think you are Puerto Rican


----------



## Eddy Kat

huesos said:


> @_Peter_ Pan this is the thread I meant to guess your ethnicity in  but I was incorrect in my initial guess.
> @_Eddy Kat_ I think you are Puerto Rican


I can't believe I was that easy D:


----------



## Nick Carraway

Nick Carraway said:


> can you guys guess all of these people for me? I just want to run an experiment here. All the people posted are okay with me posting their pictures and wanted to get your opinion on what heritage or ethnicity you think they are. I will unveil real answers later on.
> 
> guy 1
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2q1htn9.jpg
> 
> guy 2
> 
> http://oi50.tinypic.com/xdsh1i.jpg
> 
> guy 3
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/25zqm3k.jpg
> 
> guy 4
> 
> http://i56.tinypic.com/5vvf2s.jpg


^anyone else want to take a shot at it?


----------



## Hermit

1st Israel or Greece
2nd India
3rd difficult one hmmm maybe some american with italian or hispanic ancestry?
4th scottish


Guess me:


----------



## Saturn Fox

@Hermit: I'd say German, or maybe Polish.

If someone wants to try:


----------



## Hermit

Good guess but not close enough.
I would say your canadian with french ancestry


----------



## Bearlin

again these pics, carraway.
so wtf is the result ?


----------



## Nick Carraway

let me have about 3 more people guessing and then I will tell the results, promise


----------



## fihe

@Hermit the green skin leads me to say...extraterrestrial.


----------



## Hermit

No just too much foul horse meat disguised as beef :bored:


----------



## EternalNocturne

@huesos @bionic Still guessing Russian? hahaha
I found my hat.. lol
Apologies about the webcam quality.. I think my webcam is an impressionist. lol


----------



## tanstaafl28

WamphyriThrall said:


> Are you part black?
> 
> Irish, English, or German?


You just scored a 3/4!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

tanstaafl28 said:


> You just scored a 3/4!


The beer never lies


----------



## Destiny Dawn

WamphyriThrall said:


> Are you part black?


No, although I have gotten that a few times.


----------



## Anubis

Only two.


----------



## fihe

@tanstaafl28 is the fourth one Norwegian?
@FixationForcep Italian and Greek?


----------



## Anubis

huesos said:


> @_tanstaafl28_ is the fourth one Norwegian?
> @_FixationForcep_ Italian and Greek?



Close... Italian and Norwegian.


----------



## tanstaafl28

huesos said:


> @_tanstaafl28_ is the fourth one Norwegian?


Not bad, Swede.


----------



## tanstaafl28

WamphyriThrall said:


> The beer never lies


Best way to guard it is to drink it...


----------



## grimlogic

huesos said:


> @_grimlogic_ some kind of Scandinavian?


Nope, I'm Irish


----------



## quixoticcrush

I want to play! There are 4 main nationality/ethnicities in me.


----------



## Texero F

There a 3 main ethnicities...


----------



## EternalNocturne

Major Announcement!
Alrighty.. Sooo as it turns out, although the Germans on my mother's side were Bavarian and Prussian (though in an area that is now in in Poland, so who knows..), I looked into my father's side, into a line I had not searched before, and found that we do indeed have yet even more GERMAN. Sorry kiddies, you were hoping for Slavic? Well, as it turns out, they were Sorbs, a west Slavic group from Eastern Germany. I HAVE SLAVIC. There, happy? lol


----------



## fihe

Undoubtedly said:


> Major Announcement!
> Alrighty.. Sooo as it turns out, although the Germans on my mother's side were Bavarian and Prussian (though in an area that is now in in Poland, so who knows..), I looked into my father's side, into a line I had not searched before, and found that we do indeed have yet even more GERMAN. Sorry kiddies, you were hoping for Slavic? Well, as it turns out, they were Sorbs, a west Slavic group from Eastern Germany. I HAVE SLAVIC. There, happy? lol


Undoubtedly.


----------



## Libayne




----------



## Grac3

I really have no idea... so without looking at your statistics, I'm just going to guess... Russian? Czech?


----------



## boblikesoup

@_Libayne_ English/Scottish/German
@_Grac3_ English/Irish/German + some Scandinavian (or Dutch). Maybe a touch of eastern European


----------



## Grac3

@boblikesoup that's actually not a bad guess. From all that I know about my heritage, I'm actually Czech, English, Irish, German, French, and possibly Scottish as well (Patterson was my great, great grandfather's last name, which I've read is Scottish, but he himself was from England).


----------



## BarryO

Mary Magee said:


> all incorrect so far
> 
> father is half Mexican/half irish
> mother is half native american (cherokee)/ half caucasian


Is there a way to prove you are cherokee? Just wondering, i look NA, and would like to pretend for employer purposes.


----------



## Lightlilly

BarryO said:


> Is there a way to prove you are cherokee? Just wondering, i look NA, and would like to pretend for employer purposes.


honestly, I've never had/felt the need to prove ...I'm sure If I tried I could, unfortunatly I'm not connected with my family...I've never used it for employment purposes...I usually "rather not say" when it comes to ethnicity that way it's not a factor


----------



## fihe

@Mary Magee maybe you can get a CDIB if you have sufficient Native American ancestry.


----------



## Antipode

Mzansi said:


> @_The Umbraic Light_,
> I guess:
> -Turkish
> -Romanian
> -Serbian
> Or,
> -Hunagarian


No haha. I am actually half Portuguese. (Kind of why I guessed that to be yours because you look a little Port-a-gee! )


----------



## Devrim

The Umbraic Light said:


> No haha. I am actually half Portuguese. (Kind of why I guessed that to be yours because you look a little Port-a-gee! )



Whats the other one then? :O
And cool descent!


----------



## Antipode

Mzansi said:


> Whats the other one then? :O
> And cool descent!


Well my dad is full Portuguese, but on my mom's side, she isn't sure what she is at all :l we are related to Winston Churchill, so we have European, but other than that... OH and Elvis is my 9th cousin xD So I just go with my father's side.

What are your 5 nationalities? Or you can message them if you'd rather keep them secret on here. I'm interested.


----------



## Antipode

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> It was a compliment. Unless you'd like to take it some other way.


I'll keep it!


----------



## phony

The Umbraic Light said:


> I'll give you a hint: You won't be able to guess it. :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 67121


you're so cuuute. more fayce pleaze.


----------



## Antipode

phony said:


> you're so cuuute. more fayce pleaze.


Ha! And where might your face be?


----------



## PlacentaCake

thismustbetheplace said:


> View attachment 68188
> View attachment 68189
> View attachment 68190
> 
> 
> (I don't know how to make the images bigger so I decided to go for quantity over quality)
> 
> oh wait, if you click on them they get bigger.


lol, I'm sorry, but the girl behind you in the first picture made me laugh out loud in a very bizarre way. xD Also, you are pretty! I don't really want to play this game, so I'll be off now. *jet packs away*


----------



## The King Of Dreams

So from a lot of your guesses I looked at it's impressive. The funny thing is that I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT I AM. (The perils of slavery) I was hoping your guesses would give me somewhat of a idea of where I might have come from. Really, then, you all have been such a great help. Thank you!


----------



## dragthewaters

Plisken said:


> I would guess Romanian... or maybe Ukrainian?


Nope! I'm actually half-German and half-Italian, on both sides. With a tiny bit of Irish in there somewhere.
@christicake Thanks  Yeah that photobombing girl is hilarious. I was hoping someone else on here would get a kick out of it too


----------



## Plisken

thismustbetheplace said:


> Nope! I'm actually half-German and half-Italian, on both sides. With a tiny bit of Irish in there somewhere.


Damn! Haha, I'm not good at this sort of guessing, it seems.


----------



## JackCoates

Good luck guessing mine hehe x3


----------



## Devrim

@_JackCoates_, Are you German?(Or of that descent?)


----------



## JackCoates

Nope. German-English. Half and half


----------



## Devrim

Damn,
haha but so close! D:
I also guessed Polish,
But no chance of that xD


----------



## Helios

The Umbraic Light said:


> I'll give you a hint: You won't be able to guess it. :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 67121


Somewhere on the Iberian peninsula. I already know the answer of course.


----------



## Helios

JackCoates said:


> Nope. German-English. Half and half


I was close, haha. I would have said English though.


----------



## Devrim

^On a side note,
I really like your Avatar picture :O


----------



## Pempslider

JackCoates said:


> Good luck guessing mine hehe x3


Seahorse.


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 69739

Guess mine? ^_^


----------



## Aquamarine

JackCoates said:


> Good luck guessing mine hehe x3


French-British?


----------



## userslon

I am using an ipad, so here is a link to my pic: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yws2osx68b26nr4/2013-04-28 19.53.16.jpg


----------



## Aidan

Earbuds because headphones are broken.
I hate earbuds so much.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

soya said:


> German or Belgian, I'd guess


Nope, I'm mostly Ukrainian with Scottish, Irish and a little Polish.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Nope, I'm mostly Ukrainian with Scottish, Irish and a little Polish.


Rainbowsprinkles, you are ukrainian? so am I! 
How did you manage to get scottish and irish? you resourceful little rascal.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> Rainbowsprinkles, you are ukrainian? so am I!
> How did you manage to get scottish and irish? you resourceful little rascal.


Hah! That's pretty neat. My dads side of the family is Scottish my moms is Ukranian but my moms dad was Irish and my grandma's dad's family was slightly Polish.


----------



## userslon

RainbowSprinkles said:


> Hah! That's pretty neat. My dads side of the family is Scottish my moms is Ukranian but my moms dad was Irish and my grandma's dad's family was slightly Polish.


I can't imagine any Ukrainians being intp. But I guess since you are a mix, and also Americanized, it is easier for me to conclude that you are intp. Most Ukrainians I know are pretty extraverted feelers.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

userslon said:


> I can't imagine any Ukrainians being intp. But I guess since you are a mix, and also Americanized, it is easier for me to conclude that you are intp. Most Ukrainians I know are pretty extraverted feelers.


They are that's for sure, but I'm definetly and INTP. Heh. I was never raised like a Ukrainian, which is maybe why.


----------



## Elov

This is literally the only picture I have with no bangs in my face...! Try to guess. Most people get it wrong, so I'm always surprised when people can determine my ethnicity. Without me giving any hints.


----------



## War pigs

Elov said:


> This is literally the only picture I have with no bangs in my face...! Try to guess. Most people get it wrong, so I'm always surprised when people can determine my ethnicity. Without me giving any hints.


French?


----------



## Devrim

@Aidan ,
Are you of French descent?

And @Elove ,
Are you of English or Dutch descent?


----------



## Aquamarine

The Umbraic Light said:


> I'm half something and then a bunch of random stuff that my mother doesn't really know--so can you guess the half?
> 
> View attachment 69987


Oh! So the guy in your signature is you?


----------



## Antipode

Athena Avril said:


> Oh! So the guy in your signature is you?


? No haha. That's a scene from Perks of Being a Wallflower. :3


----------



## Aquamarine

The Umbraic Light said:


> ? No haha. That's a scene from Perks of Being a Wallflower. :3


I didn't watch that film, so I wasn't aware. Your appearance seem to resemble that guy IMO.


----------



## War pigs

Give it a shot! (Italian jerseys do not count)


----------



## Antipode

Athena Avril said:


> I didn't watch that film, so I wasn't aware. Your appearance seem to resemble that guy IMO.


Which one? The guy on the left or right?


----------



## Aquamarine

The Umbraic Light said:


> Which one? The guy on the left or right?


The guy on the left who's shouting.


----------



## Antipode

Athena Avril said:


> The guy on the left who's shouting.


Hmmmmmmmmmm; okay. haha


----------



## Aquamarine

The Umbraic Light said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm; okay. haha


You think so too?


----------



## Devrim

Are you...?
Maybe Bulgarian? haha


----------



## Antipode

Athena Avril said:


> You think so too?


No I don't haha. I actually don't think I look like most of the celebrities that other people think I look like. :/


----------



## Elov

*Double Post*


----------



## Aquamarine

Elov said:


> Nope, unfortunately I am not! :kitteh:


Well, it's just that I find that you have Hispanic features. Are you Spanish or Portuguese?


----------



## Elov

Athena Avril said:


> Well, it's just that I find that you have Hispanic features. Are you Spanish or Portuguese?


Alright one last hint.. I'm half Asian.


----------



## Aquamarine

Elov said:


> Alright one last hint.. I'm half Asian.


Oh, I see. Half-white American, half-Japanese?

I am reminded of Ming Bridges. I also have an ex-classmate who's half-American and half-Japanese.


----------



## trvlgrl1981

any guesses for me?


----------



## Ironweaver

trvlgrl1981 said:


> any guesses for me?
> View attachment 72178


Eastern Mediterranean. Syrian, perhaps?


----------



## Devrim

Ironweaver said:


> Eastern Mediterranean. Syrian, perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 72203


Lebanese or Syrian?
Maybe even Turkish?


----------



## Aquamarine

trvlgrl1981 said:


> any guesses for me?
> View attachment 72178


Egyptian or Arabian?


----------



## trvlgrl1981

you guys are sorta close.. 1 ethnicity separated by thousands of miles, thousands of years ago. 

(2 geographic regions, but 1 overall ethnicity) 

probably just gave most of it away


----------



## Nirel

guess me


----------



## trvlgrl1981

Nirel said:


> guess me
> View attachment 72215


Italian or spanish with some south asian?


----------



## Nirel

trvlgrl1981 said:


> Italian or spanish with some south asian?


No, though my sister lives in Italy...


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 72406

Let's see if my ethnicity is more apparent this time.


----------



## Mattylad

Guess me, unless you know, in which case, keep hushed  Two main ethnicities.


----------



## Kyora

Athena Avril said:


> View attachment 72406
> 
> Let's see if my ethnicity is more apparent this time.


DO you have vietnamese ancestors?

Can you guess my ethnicity?  I like to see what you will say 







or


----------



## foxface

Kyora said:


> DO you have vietnamese ancestors?
> 
> Can you guess my ethnicity?  I like to see what you will say
> 
> View attachment 72427
> or
> View attachment 72428


I want to Say Russian, or some Slavic/Northern European ethnicity.


----------



## Kyora

foxface said:


> I want to Say Russian, or some Slavic/Northern European ethnicity.


I like your answer =D [and your avatar, it's so cute  from Pokemon?] But I'm not russian, nor slavic/Northern European =D (but you're on the right track, I live in Europe  )


----------



## Aquamarine

Kyora said:


> DO you have vietnamese ancestors?
> 
> Can you guess my ethnicity?  I like to see what you will say
> 
> View attachment 72427
> or
> View attachment 72428


None that I know of, but my parents like Vietnam a lot. Several people have told me that I look Vietnamese, and I wonder why you think so? 

I guess that you are German, Polish or Danish.


----------



## Kyora

Athena Avril said:


> None that I know of, but my parents like Vietnam a lot. Several people have told me that I look Vietnamese, and I wonder why you think so?
> 
> I guess that you are German, Polish or Danish.


Well I have a friend whose mother is vietnamese, and I thought that there was something similar between you two  

Nope I'm not german, nor Polish, nor Danish  But people tend to say that I look german  (but I've asked my parents and they've said that they don't have german ancestors so...)
I've asked my mom and she has ancestors from 3 different countries


----------



## Aquamarine

Kyora said:


> Well I have a friend whose mother is vietnamese, and I thought that there was something similar between you two
> 
> Nope I'm not german, nor Polish, nor Danish  But people tend to say that I look german  (but I've asked my parents and they've said that they don't have german ancestors so...)
> I've asked my mom and she has ancestors from 3 different countries


Out of curiousity, what exactly do I share in similarity with your friend's mother? I am a Singaporean, and my ancestors are from China and Indonesia, with suspected mixed European descent from 3 or 4 generations ago.

Your facial structure and complexion seem German to me. Your facial features, especially your eyes, looks more Danish or Polish. Which three countries are your ancestors from? ^_^


----------



## Kyora

Athena Avril said:


> Out of curiousity, what exactly do I share in similarity with your friend's mother? I am a Singaporean, and my ancestors are from China and Indonesia, with suspected mixed European descent from 3 or 4 generations ago.
> 
> Your facial structure and complexion seem German to me. Your facial features, especially your eyes, looks more Danish or Polish. Which three countries are your ancestors from? ^_^


I'd say the skin complexion and your eyes colour and I'd say the form of your eyes (dark brown near black, if I've seen well  )
Well My great grandmother came from the Netherlands, my mother's mother from France and my great grandfather from Italy  and I'm Belgian


----------



## StephMC

Oh this'll be fun. People have guessed all sorts of ethnicities.


----------



## Kyora

StephMC said:


> Oh this'll be fun. People have guessed all sorts of ethnicities.
> 
> View attachment 72494


 Mexican?


----------



## Aquamarine

Kyora said:


> I'd say the skin complexion and your eyes colour and I'd say the form of your eyes (dark brown near black, if I've seen well  )
> Well My great grandmother came from the Netherlands, my mother's mother from France and my great grandfather from Italy  and I'm Belgian


Yes, I would consider my iris colour to be dark brown, which is common among Southeast Asians. Several people had told me that I look Filipino or Japanese because of my eye shape.

Cool! This means you're mixed, and I suppose that's why it's pretty hard for me to guess your ethnicity.


----------



## Aquamarine

StephMC said:


> Oh this'll be fun. People have guessed all sorts of ethnicities.
> 
> View attachment 72494


Are you Canadian?


----------



## INTJellectual

Guess this person's heritage.


----------



## TwistedMuses

INTJellectual said:


> View attachment 73534
> 
> 
> Guess this person's heritage.


I'm a bit of a phillipino culture nut, so, phillipino woman? Kind of a similar nose shape.


----------



## Loki Grim

> Guess this person's heritage.


Kinda have that Texas Native American look to you?


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

I'm at least four different ethnicities.  I'm impressed when people guess any of them.


----------



## FancyProseStyle

Loki Grim said:


> Kinda have that Texas Native American look to you?
> 
> View attachment 73535


Irish, Polish, and/or German.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Loki Grim said:


> Kinda have that Texas Native American look to you?
> 
> View attachment 73535


Definitely Polish. Final answer. 



FogOnTheBeach said:


> I'm at least four different ethnicities.  I'm impressed when people guess any of them.
> View attachment 73541



Jesus Christ..

I''ll try to guess:
-Some sort of Spanish? like Colombian/ Argentinean?

Also some asian vibe as well..not sure if that's even possible. 




FancyProseStyle said:


> Irish, Polish, and/or German.
> 
> View attachment 73542


South Asian.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

Emerald Legend said:


> Jesus Christ..
> 
> I''ll try to guess:
> -Some sort of Spanish? like Colombian/ Argentinean?
> 
> Also some asian vibe as well..not sure if that's even possible.



None of the above. XD


----------



## Emerald Legend

FogOnTheBeach said:


> None of the above. XD


Then some sort of European. 
German/ Romanian/ Portuguese? 


You are unguessable ughh..:frustrating:


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

Emerald Legend said:


> Then some sort of European.
> German/ Romanian/ Portuguese?
> 
> 
> You are unguessable ughh..:frustrating:


One of my backgrounds is European, but none of those, haha. Sorry for the headache, but I appreciate the attempts.


----------



## IndigoCopper

I am so stereotypically white looking!... I'm mostly three different heritages, anyone wanna guess even though I'm not exactly exotic?


----------



## TwistedMuses

FogOnTheBeach said:


> One of my backgrounds is European, but none of those, haha. Sorry for the headache, but I appreciate the attempts.


Let me guess, italian?








Try to guess mine. :kitteh:


----------



## Kyora

FogOnTheBeach said:


> None of the above. XD


Maybe France?



IndigoCopper said:


> I am so stereotypically white looking!... I'm mostly three different heritages, anyone wanna guess even though I'm not exactly exotic?
> 
> View attachment 73552


Hum Sweden? I'm not really good at guessing... maybe The Netherlands?


----------



## perfectcircle

OrangeAppled said:


> Thanks jinamuro. Nope....not Japanese, not Russian, not Irish.


Pacific Islander & English?? I don't know if you already answered but i want to guess for myself.


----------



## Aquamarine

FogOnTheBeach said:


> I'm at least four different ethnicities.  I'm impressed when people guess any of them.
> View attachment 73541


You look Canadian to me.


----------



## JaySH

FogOnTheBeach said:


> I'm at least four different ethnicities.  I'm impressed when people guess any of them.
> View attachment 73541


Whatever they are, they're clearly a great mix! 

Irish, Scottish, Italian and French...


----------



## Marisa

mine's easy.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

JaySH said:


> Whatever they are, they're clearly a great mix!
> 
> Irish, Scottish, Italian and French...


Irish is right.  That's the European one. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to give the other ones away now or not, haha.

And, aw. Thank you!


----------



## JaySH

FogOnTheBeach said:


> Irish is right.  That's the European one. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to give the other ones away now or not, haha.
> 
> And, aw. Thank you!


No....not if I was wrong. Interesting.. I have a friend in CT whose last name is Hapgood..and I'm pretty sure German was in there. You guys share a resemblance actually. Got any family in CT, lol. 

American Indian, Australian and Korean?

And, you're welcome. Just being honest though. Your fair skin with the dark brown eyes and hair...you have a classic beauty...yet, a unique look at the same time. Very pretty.


----------



## JaySH

Guess mine. My 2 predominant ones anyway.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

JaySH said:


> No....not if I was wrong. Interesting.. I have a friend in CT whose last name is Hapgood..and I'm pretty sure German was in there. You guys share a resemblance actually. Got any family in CT, lol.
> 
> American Indian, Australian and Korean?
> 
> And, you're welcome. Just being honest though. Your fair skin with the dark brown eyes and hair...you have a classic beauty...yet, a unique look at the same time. Very pretty.


That is a fantastic last name- unfortunately, it's not mine. Haha, I couldn't be sure. My family is enormous I'm sure there are some of them everywhere.

American Indian is also right. XD

Well, that's very sweet of you to say. Thank you. You're a very handsome fellow yourself, and if I were to guess at an ethnicity I'd say maybe Russian as one of them? I'm pretty awful at this.


----------



## JaySH

FogOnTheBeach said:


> That is a fantastic last name- unfortunately, it's not mine. Haha, I couldn't be sure. My family is enormous I'm sure there are some of them everywhere.
> 
> American Indian is also right. XD
> 
> Well, that's very sweet of you to say. Thank you. You're a very handsome fellow yourself, and if I were to guess at an ethnicity I'd say maybe Russian as one of them? I'm pretty awful at this.


Thank you 
But...Russian?

You know what, I don't know where the name popped in my head as being yours....umm...I'm crazy today apparently. Must be the heat. 90 degrees in NH... I think you reminded me of her...and, my mind jumped? I feel dumb now...need a big rock to climb under. You responded well at least....so, thank you 

I am definitely not Russian. Not that there's anything wrong with it...just..I'm just not...lol. 

Think of a movie with the name being similar or courageous/caring... But one word.


----------



## Emerald Legend

JaySH said:


> View attachment 73620
> 
> 
> Guess mine. My 2 predominant ones anyway.




Irish
French


----------



## JaySH

Emerald Legend said:


> Irish
> French


No sir...









In case the beard is throwing you off :tongue:


btw...I don't now what the issue between iPad and PerC picture manager is...but it's crazy annoying. Pics are oriented correctly...I hit post/save and sure enough, sideways or upside down...errrrggg.

btw 2- don't be fooled by the total gym...haven't used it in months, lol. I'm naturally just sexy:tongue:


----------



## Loki Grim

>


Italian/German? Kinda look like Joe Rogan who is Irish/Italian haft to be one of the two? Lol.



> Definitely Polish. Final answer.


Nope


----------



## JaySH

Loki Grim said:


> Italian/German? Kinda look like Joe Rogan who is Irish/Italian haft to be one of the two? Lol.
> 
> 
> Nope



German, yes. Rumored to have a small amount of Italian but definitely not one of my 2 most predominant. And, German is strong in me but, not my most predominant . 

Check the hint I gave.


----------



## FogOnTheBeach

JaySH said:


> Thank you
> But...Russian?
> 
> You know what, I don't know where the name popped in my head as being yours....umm...I'm crazy today apparently. Must be the heat. 90 degrees in NH... I think you reminded me of her...and, my mind jumped? I feel dumb now...need a big rock to climb under. You responded well at least....so, thank you
> 
> I am definitely not Russian. Not that there's anything wrong with it...just..I'm just not...lol.
> 
> Think of a movie with the name being similar or courageous/caring... But one word.


I have no idea why I thought Russian. XD

I completely understand the mind jumps. Must be an Ne thing? Haha, it's warm where I live too, so I completely understand.


----------



## JaySH

FogOnTheBeach said:


> I have no idea why I thought Russian. XD
> 
> I completely understand the mind jumps. Must be an Ne thing? Haha, it's warm where I live too, so I completely understand.


I just got out of a pool...feel SOOOO much better. 

Glad the heat wave is over. I like the heat but, it just jumped from uns/r/easonably cold to around avg to uns/r/easonably hot. 

Yeah, we're both ENFP so, glad you get it but, honesty, not sure I've ever made a leap quite like that. 

So, German was guessed as 1 half...any other guesses from you?


----------



## DreamingSoul

This sounds fun  Guess my two main heritage


----------



## JaySH

KelseyT said:


> View attachment 73639
> This sounds fun  Guess my two main heritage


French and Italian


fyi..that almost turned out bad...iPad missed yet another keystroke and auto "corrected" Italian to....Taliban...that.woud've.been.awesome.:dry:


----------



## DreamingSoul

JaySH said:


> French and Italian
> 
> 
> fyi..that almost turned out bad...iPad missed yet another keystroke and auto "corrected" Italian to....Taliban...that.woud've.been.awesome.:dry:


haha that would be awesome but I am none of those.


----------



## JaySH

KelseyT said:


> haha that would be awesome but I am none of those.



...oh...hmmm...umm...Scottish and Brazilian?


----------



## DreamingSoul

JaySH said:


> ...oh...hmmm...umm...Scottish and Brazilian?


I do have Scottish in me but it not my main two lol. And a lot of people think I have Spanish in me but I don't. Guess again and then I will reveal it


----------



## JaySH

KelseyT said:


> I do have Scottish in me but it not my main two lol. And a lot of people think I have Spanish in me but I don't. Guess again and then I will reveal it


German and Irish! It's gotta be...


----------



## DreamingSoul

JaySH said:


> German and Irish! It's gotta be...


Nope  I am South African and Armenian. I do look more Armenian though. Good guesses by the way!!


----------



## JaySH

KelseyT said:


> Nope  I am South African and Armenian. I do look more Armenian though. Good guesses by the way!!


Not really...I guessed all the most common ones, lol. Armenian...I have no experience with features of Armenians so, I'd never have guessed that...I do now though...and am a but disappointed I've never had the pleasure before :wink:.


----------



## Sidoba

Take your best guess.... What nationalities do you think I'm a mix of?


----------



## lazydaisy

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jebediah

lazydaisy said:


> What do you guys think?
> View attachment 75373


Spanish?


----------



## lazydaisy

Jebediah said:


> Spanish?


Pretty much. 
I'm half dutch and half "mexican". 
My grandmother is from Mexico but is mixed with (mostly) Spanish, Armenian and Mexican but refers to herself as Mexican, though I believe all of the women in our family have more Spanish features than Mexican.


----------



## Jebediah

lazydaisy said:


> Pretty much.
> I'm half dutch and half "mexican".
> My grandmother is from Mexico but is mixed with (mostly) Spanish, Armenian and Mexican but refers to herself as Mexican, though I believe all of the women in our family have more Spanish features than Mexican.


I it wasn't Spanish I was just going to start guessing South American countries. :tongue:


----------



## Kyora

Sidoba said:


> Take your best guess.... What nationalities do you think I'm a mix of?
> 
> View attachment 75352


Sweden? France? Ireland?


----------



## Kyora

LaTortugaChina said:


> guess mine.
> View attachment 74963
> View attachment 74964


Brazil? Italy?


----------



## Kyora

Emerald Legend said:


> View attachment 74639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I??
> 
> 
> 
> Should be pretty easy to guess..


India? It's difficult since it's in black and white ^^'


----------



## Emerald Legend

Kyora said:


> India? It's difficult since it's in black and white ^^'


Close enough. Same region but different country.


----------



## Kyora

Emerald Legend said:


> Close enough. Same region but different country.


Pakistan?


----------



## Emerald Legend

Kyora said:


> Pakistan?


Nope.


----------



## Kyora

Emerald Legend said:


> Nope.


 Nepal?


----------



## Emerald Legend

Kyora said:


> Nepal?


Nope.



lol..


----------



## Jebediah

Emerald Legend said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> lol..


Thailand.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Jebediah said:


> Thailand.


----------



## LaTortugaChina

Nope!


----------



## Sidoba

Kyora said:


> Sweden? France? Ireland?



Half Egyptian and Half German


----------



## Jebediah

Emerald Legend said:


>


I can't think of anything else close to India and I refuse to look at a map. I'm all out of guesses!


----------



## NT the DC

lazydaisy said:


> Pretty much.
> I'm half dutch and half "mexican".
> My grandmother is from Mexico but is mixed with (mostly) Spanish, Armenian and Mexican but refers to herself as Mexican, though I believe all of the women in our family have more Spanish features than Mexican.


"Mexican" is typically a mix anyway.
You're talking about mexican indian, spanish, german, and other countries like peru.

I think it's funny because my gf said she thinks she looks more "spanish" as well.. I told her the history of people from the part of mexico your family is from had a lot of germanic settlers...hence it makes sense you'd be fair skinned and tall, but I told her I didn't think she looked "Spanish" she looks like she has asian in her ancestry by her facial features and there was a considerable chinese immigration to mexico in the 1880s. Lots of mexican girls named "china" as a result haha.


----------



## Emtropy

go on then. it's probably too easy


----------



## MAP

Might be tough. I'm not sure if I 'show' my heritage.


----------



## LoveAshley

This is probably way off but Brazilian?


----------



## Kyora

MAP said:


> View attachment 76715
> 
> 
> Might be tough. I'm not sure if I 'show' my heritage.


I'm terrible at guessing but I don't know why but you remind me of a friend who is from Ecuador... so I would say Ecuador but I'm probably wrong xD
@LoveAshley eastern Europe? Russia?


----------



## yet another intj

Nyishar said:


> The length and arch of your eyebrows are common on Nigerians. The shape of your eyes as well with the way your cheekbones fall yet having a somewhat rounded face. Your complexion is not too fair and not too dark. I took note of the small image in the background with the woman in the blue traditional dress that gave me confidence you were somewhere from West Africa.


I'm impressed.


----------



## MAP

Kyora said:


> I'm terrible at guessing but I don't know why but you remind me of a friend who is from Ecuador... so I would say Ecuador but I'm probably wrong xD
> @_LoveAshley_ eastern Europe? Russia?


Nope, hahaha! I don't have any Spanish heritage. I'm an odd blend of three different ethnic backgrounds, and I think they're all somewhat hard to identify in me.


----------



## Nyishar

MAP said:


> View attachment 76715
> 
> 
> Might be tough. I'm not sure if I 'show' my heritage.


Yea, you are difficult to identify.. I can't help but think to the Mediterranean region.


----------



## Nyishar

Tega1 said:


> That's good . Yeah my family are friendly and warm. I think I do hold pride towards it. The food is nice and delicious. The only negative is the stereotype 419s lol. How about you? Where are you from?


 Ah yes I heard of this stereotype before. It's incredibly unfortunate.. And, now why would I reveal my ethnicity so quickly on a thread where I can have members guess?!  I might post an image for you all to guess sometime in the future


----------



## Jerzy Urban

MAP said:


> View attachment 76715
> 
> 
> Might be tough. I'm not sure if I 'show' my heritage.


Italian?


----------



## MAP

@_Nyishar_ / @_Odyssey_,

Italian it is! I'm not entirely sure if Italian qualifies as Mediterranean; if not, still a close guess.

I'm roughly 50% Italian, 25% Native American, and 25% Pennsylvania Dutch.


----------



## Jerzy Urban

Knew it, your looks are quite similar to Zach de la Rocha.








imo.


----------



## Nyishar

.


----------



## Nyishar

MAP said:


> @_Nyishar_ / @_Odyssey_,
> 
> Italian it is! I'm not entirely sure if Italian qualifies as Mediterranean; if not, still a close guess.
> 
> I'm roughly 50% Italian, 25% Native American, and 25% Pennsylvania Dutch.


Italian does in fact qualify as Mediterranean! I would have responded with more specifics, but was not confident enough. Annd, Odyssey beat me to it!! :tongue: You sir could pass for a number of ethnicities.. it's fascinating. I wouldn't have guessed Pennsylvania Dutch, but since you mentioned Native American I can see that in your eyes.


----------



## Persian

Ugh, this is the most disgusting photo of me, but it will suffice. It was from when I somehow forgot to brush my teeth for a month.









Don't take my username into account when guessing my ethnicity, since I am only 37.5% that ethnicity (from both of my parents).

I'll make it easier for you to guess all of my ethnicities (or races, since all of them are Iranian, but they are from different races).

37.5%-
25%-
12.5%-
12.5%-
12.5%-


----------



## ShadoWolf

@Persian 
id guess some type of mid eastern, but I can't guess specifics.. You said Iranian, but I'm not too familiar with the races in Iran... But you said yourself the 37.5 is Persian.


And well here's me.


----------



## Meekers

I'm not good at guessing races...

Have this picture of me and my half-sister instead
It's probably obvious








(Huh... I could've sworn I already posted here...)


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Thai ?


----------



## Meekers

IDontThinkSo said:


> Thai ?


Huh, that's a new one...
But nope :wink:


----------



## Persian

Shado: Semitic-European?

Chickin: Korean?


For my race, I'll give you some hints, in hangman style.

37.5%-Persian
25%-M-----
12.5%-A---
12.5%-L---
12.5%-N----- I------


----------



## Meekers

Persian said:


> Chickin: Korean?


Nope... :wink:
I'm not familiar with the Iranian races, sorry... :bored:


----------



## Helios

Give me the nation and the ethnic group and I'll be fucking impressed.


----------



## Persian

BarbikyuChikin said:


> Nope... :wink:
> I'm not familiar with the Iranian races, sorry... :bored:


Somewhere south of China?

37.5%-Persian
25%-M-----
12.5%-A---
12.5%-L---
12.5%-N----- I------
Just guess one or more letters.



Ananael said:


> Give me the nation and the ethnic group and I'll be fucking impressed.


Somali or Ethiopian?


----------



## ShadoWolf

Persian said:


> Shado: Semitic-European?
> 
> Chickin: Korean?
> 
> 
> For my race, I'll give you some hints, in hangman style.
> 
> 37.5%-Persian
> 25%-M-----
> 12.5%-A---
> 12.5%-L---
> 12.5%-N----- I------


naw I'm not Semitic.
im 62% I------
32% I----
6% c------- 
heres another pic








are you Mongol, Arab, Laos, and native Indian?


----------



## Helios

BarbikyuChikin said:


> I'm not good at guessing races...
> 
> Have this picture of me and my half-sister instead
> It's probably obvious
> View attachment 77911
> 
> 
> (Huh... I could've sworn I already posted here...)


Japanese perhaps?


----------



## Helios

Persian said:


> Somewhere south of China?
> 
> 37.5%-Persian
> 25%-M-----
> 12.5%-A---
> 12.5%-L---
> 12.5%-N----- I------
> Just guess one or more letters.
> 
> 
> Somali or Ethiopian?


Haha nope. Never gotten those before though.


----------



## Meekers

Persian said:


> Somewhere south of China?
> 
> 37.5%-Persian
> 25%-M-----
> 12.5%-A---
> 12.5%-L---
> 12.5%-N----- I------
> Just guess one or more letters.


It's definitely south of China :happy:
And ooh, hangman! I guess A, E, I, O and U *snickers* roud:



Ananael said:


> Japanese perhaps?


Nope... :kitteh:


----------



## Helios

BarbikyuChikin said:


> It's definitely south of China :happy:
> And ooh, hangman! I guess A, E, I, O and U *snickers* roud:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... :kitteh:


Is it Vietnam? :3


----------



## Helios

ShadoWolf said:


> naw I'm not Semitic.
> im 62% I------
> 32% I----
> 6% c-------
> heres another pic
> View attachment 77929
> 
> 
> are you Mongol, Arab, Laos, and native Indian?


Italian, Irish, and Czech?


----------



## ShadoWolf

Ananael said:


> Italian, Irish, and Czech?


Cherokee but I guess I do t look too much like any.


----------



## Meekers

Ananael said:


> Is it Vietnam? :3


Nope ;3
HINT TIME YAY:
They're Austronesian-speaking peoples (I had to look that up on Wikipedia XD)


----------



## Helios

BarbikyuChikin said:


> Nope ;3
> HINT TIME YAY:
> They're Austronesian-speaking peoples (I had to look that up on Wikipedia XD)


Ooh is it Taiwan?


----------



## Meekers

Ananael said:


> Ooh is it Taiwan?


Heehee... nope ;3


----------



## ShadoWolf

BarbikyuChikin said:


> Heehee... nope ;3


Okay I'm gonna guess now. Filipino?
taiwanese?


----------



## Meekers

ShadoWolf said:


> Okay I'm gonna guess now. Filipino?
> taiwanese?


DINGDINGDING WE GOT A WINNER

I'm Filipino :kitteh:


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Damn, too late.


----------



## Persian

_37.5%-Persian_
_25%-Mongol_
_12.5%-Arab_
_12.5%-L---_
_12.5%-N----- I------

Shadow got two right.





im 62% I------
32% I----
6% c-------

Click to expand...

Shado is Italian, Iraqi, and Czechian._


----------



## Helios

Persian said:


> _37.5%-Persian_
> _25%-Mongol_
> _12.5%-Arab_
> _12.5%-L---_
> _12.5%-N----- I------
> 
> Shadow got two right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shado is Italian, Iraqi, and Czechian._


Uhhhh L. Lebanese? 
North Indian? 

Wow I haven't a clue.


----------



## Helios

Okay let's try this again.









Some people are awesome enough to guess not only the country but the tribe/ethnic group in it. :kitteh:


----------



## Persian

Ananael said:


> Uhhhh L. Lebanese?
> North Indian?
> 
> Wow I haven't a clue.


No.

_37.5%-Persian__
25%-Mongol
12.5%-Arab
12.5%-L-r-
12.5%-N----- I--n---_



Ananael said:


> Okay let's try this again.
> 
> View attachment 77949
> 
> 
> Some people are awesome enough to guess not only the country but the tribe/ethnic group in it. :kitteh:


 Pygmy? :laughing:

Nah, just kidding. There are no pygmies in the horn of Africa.


----------



## Helios

Persian said:


> No.
> 
> _37.5%-Persian__
> 25%-Mongol
> 12.5%-Arab
> 12.5%-L-r-
> 12.5%-N----- I--n---_
> 
> 
> Pygmy? :laughing:
> 
> Nah, just kidding. There are no pygmies in the horn of Africa.


This is an easy one, are you kidding me? D:

Keep trying.

Can I guess an O for a blank?

Edit: Why the horn of Africa? Lmfao XD


----------



## Persian

Ananael said:


> This is an easy one, are you kidding me? D:
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Can I guess an O for a blank?


_37.5%-Persian__
25%-Mongol
12.5%-Arab
12.5%-Lor-
12.5%-N----- I--n---
_


----------



## B00Bz

lycanized said:


> I figured I was obvious because someone guessed so easily last time


I'm probably just really bad at it/look ambiguous. I would have guessed southern European though.


----------



## brianbsmiley

Persian said:


> German, Italian, Spanish, Hispanic, French, English.


Wow, not bad. You got 3 out of 6. German, French, and English.

Can anyone guess the other 3???


----------



## Aquamarine

lycanized said:


> Try me. last time I posted here, someone guessed correctly on the first try
> View attachment 78148
> View attachment 78149


Portuguese or Brazilian?


----------



## Aquamarine

AppleCat said:


> There doesn't seem to be one I can answer. :'(
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> View attachment 78427


Irish or British?


----------



## Vaka

Powerhouse said:


> Portuguese or Brazilian?


My ex actually said she would have guessed Portuguese before my actually ethnicity, but neither of those that I know of are in me. I'm never count on anyone guessing the minor ones, only the major one


----------



## Vaka

I probably do have a bit of portuguese in me, even if not much


----------



## SystemEater

lycanized said:


> Try me. last time I posted here, someone guessed correctly on the first try
> View attachment 78148
> View attachment 78149


 I was going to guess Chinese/Irish. whoa!


----------



## Vaka

SystemEater said:


> I was going to guess Chinese/Irish. whoa!


That's completely new, thank you


----------



## SystemEater

ok guess me. take as many shots as you want, as random or vague as you want. I thin






k im pretty much uncrackable though.


----------



## Emtropy

Here's the default one I always use of me looking demented.


----------



## Emtropy

Double post...again...


----------



## Emtropy

SystemEater said:


> ok guess me. take as many shots as you want, as random or vague as you want. I thin
> View attachment 78472
> k im pretty much uncrackable though.


Ummmm...German?


----------



## SystemEater

opeth98 said:


> Ummmm...German?


wow. ok that was quick. haha, not so undetectable afterall. I am roughly half german...or at least a quarter. there are 3 or 4 others I would include as ethnicities. as for you... hmmm.... for some reason I see, swiss or maybe dutch.


----------



## Emtropy

SystemEater said:


> wow. ok that was quick. haha, not so undetectable afterall. I am roughly half german...or at least a quarter. there are 3 or 4 others I would include as ethnicities. as for you... hmmm.... for some reason I see, swiss or maybe dutch.


I knew it!  

Nah: as far as I know, no Swiss or Dutch. I mean, I could have long-lost relatives or whatever.


----------



## SystemEater

opeth98 said:


> I knew it!
> 
> Nah: as far as I know, no Swiss or Dutch. I mean, I could have long-lost relatives or whatever.


 Hmmmm.... I should have paid more attention to your features... jeez... irish? maybe Slavic...polish perhaps. if not, I give up.


----------



## Emtropy

SystemEater said:


> Hmmmm.... I should have paid more attention to your features... jeez... irish? maybe Slavic...polish perhaps. if not, I give up.


Irish, yep. I don't know what percentage; but I know that definitely my surname is Irish and we were probably potato farmers and during the famine that moved to England. Or something.


----------



## SystemEater

opeth98 said:


> Irish, yep. I don't know what percentage; but I know that definitely my surname is Irish and we were probably potato farmers and during the famine that moved to England. Or something.


 yea. you definitely have those irish eyes. maybe nose too, lips a little bit. Mariah Carey is like half irish, which makes sense, because even though she's multi-ethnic, she looks so distinctly irish.


----------



## tery999

opeth98 said:


> Here's the default one I always use of me looking demented.
> View attachment 78474


1/2 Polish 
1/2 German ?


----------



## Emtropy

tery999 said:


> 1/2 Polish
> 1/2 German ?


It's funny: @SystemEater thought I looked Polish too. I actually really don't know much about my heritage at all - I've never been told - the only thing I know is that there's some Irish somewhere.


----------



## Aidan

opeth98 said:


> Here's the default one I always use of me looking demented.
> View attachment 78474


White: Spain.

Now guess me.


----------



## Emtropy

@_Aidan_ nope~ 

Hmmm...White, French? Canadian?


----------



## Devrim

Aidan said:


> White: Spain.
> 
> Now guess me.


You remind me of my Serbian friend,
Am I right?


----------



## Aidan

I'm mostly irish/german.


----------



## Emtropy

Aidan said:


> I'm mostly irish/german.


Ack, I don't know why I didn't say German. I did have a feeling I recognised your features, though.


----------



## tery999

Aidan said:


> White: Spain.
> 
> Now guess me.


I doubt it, but for some reason I think you might be Hungarian '


----------



## B00Bz

Aidan said:


> I'm mostly irish/german.


:shocked:


----------



## TwistedMuses

OOh,ooh. Guess meee! :kitteh:


----------



## Seasfire

Guess me if you can.


----------



## Persian

TwistedM said:


> View attachment 78517
> 
> OOh,ooh. Guess meee! :kitteh:


Polish.


----------



## B00Bz

Seasfire said:


> View attachment 78539
> 
> 
> Guess me if you can.


How many things is it? You look pretty mixed. 

_______________________________________________________________________________

Also guess me if you want (if you know already don't tell). Italian is not one of the (two) correct answers. One thing *much* more than the other. 










Also I don't know how to attach things that are not in my albums and I don't like this picture of me so it's not going in there. 

:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

I like that this site seems pretty diverse.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Portugese and French?


----------



## Seasfire

B00Bz said:


> How many things is it? You look pretty mixed.
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Also guess me if you want (if you know already don't tell). Italian is not one of the (two) correct answers. One thing *much* more than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't know how to attach things that are not in my albums and I don't like this picture of me so it's not going in there.
> 
> :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> I like that this site seems pretty diverse.


Hmm...perhaps French and Greek/Spanish?

And i'm mixed with 3 things that I am aware of.


----------



## tery999

Persian said:


> Polish.


Hmmmm I would bet on Germanic people. But I'm not sure which one exactly xD.
I'll say Danish.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Persian said:


> Polish.


Sorry, but no. :kitteh:



tery999 said:


> Hmmmm I would bet on Germanic people. But I'm not sure which one exactly xD.
> I'll say Danish.


First guess was right. I have a small part of german heritage from my father father's mother, haha.


----------



## Vaka

lycanized said:


> My ex actually said she would have guessed Portuguese before my actually ethnicity, but neither of those that I know of are in me. I'm never count on anyone guessing the minor ones, only the major one


I'm a flaming idiot, I just reread this. Oh well, it was 6:30 am


----------



## B00Bz

lol I either really don't look like what I am or that's not a very good picture. I'll go with both. 

Seasfire...is one of them West African or Northern European?


----------



## Nackle1

Well, considering everyone I've ever met assumes I'm as Irish as Bono mating with a leprechaun (sorry for that mental image), let me rule that out to save us all some time. I'm only 1/16th Irish. The rest of my heritage may actually surprise you a little bit, so this should be fun.


----------



## tery999

Nackle1 said:


> Well, considering everyone I've ever met assumes I'm as Irish as a Bono mating with a leprechaun (sorry for that mental image), let me rule that out to save us all some time. I'm only 1/16th Irish. The rest of my heritage may actually surprise you a little bit, so this should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78685


Its definately not north germanic.
I'll say Scottish? English?


----------



## Nackle1

tery999 said:


> Its definately not north germanic.
> I'll say Scottish? English?


That's so interesting you're able to discern that difference from just those pictures....I always thought it was quite hard to notice that kind of distinction. Anyways you're very correct about the English part. I am essentially half English with a pinch of Scottish. But there is still the other half you have not yet guessed. If you can get that I will be dumbfounded.


----------



## tery999

Hehe I cant xD
Lets see what other will say :3


----------



## Seasfire

B00Bz said:


> lol I either really don't look like what I am or that's not a very good picture. I'll go with both.
> 
> Seasfire...is one of them West African or Northern European?


Sorry for the late response, yes you got both right. French and West African for the first two, however I suppose France can be described more so as western europe but exceptional enough. One more


----------



## B00Bz

Seasfire said:


> Sorry for the late response, yes you got both right. French and West African for the first two, however I suppose France can be described more so as western europe but exceptional enough. One more


Hmm, I was going to guess something from the continent of Asia or Central/South America (or the Caribbean) but I can't narrow it down. Yah France is more West than North but I'll take it! You have really nice eyes.


----------



## tery999

This guy? ( U WIL NEVA GES )


----------



## koenigscat

tery999 said:


> This guy? ( U WIL NEVA GES )


Also Bulgarian?


----------



## tery999

Lives in Bulgaria, but no >


----------



## VioletIris

Turkish?


----------



## FauxPlasticTrees

tery999 said:


> This guy? ( U WIL NEVA GES )


Romanian? Croatian?


----------



## tery999

VioletIris said:


> Turkish?


I guess in that picture people can mistake him for that ethnicity.
Heres another one, I think It will help you:


----------



## VioletIris

And he is probably a famous athlete and I would never have a clue. 

If not Romanian,

Armenians often have high strong cheekbones, brown hair, and light to medium skin and eyes -- and it is not that far from Bulgaria (well, the Black Sea is in the way, but) -- so I will guess Armenian.


----------



## tery999

VioletIris said:


> And he is probably a famous athlete and I would never have a clue.
> 
> If not Romanian,
> 
> Armenians often have high strong cheekbones, brown hair, and light to medium skin and eyes -- and it is not that far from Bulgaria (well, the Black Sea is in the way, but) -- so I will guess Armenian.


O_O Im impressed xD
Here have a cookie








Armenian is the right answer!


----------



## B00Bz

He looks really armo in the first pic...


----------



## Haikyo

Guess.


----------



## VioletIris

You resemble a friend who is 1/2 Swedish and 1/2 Italian.


----------



## tery999

Irish and English


----------



## Haikyo

VioletIris said:


> You resemble a friend who is 1/2 Swedish and 1/2 Italian.


I'm not Italian, but Swedish is close...


----------



## tery999

Danish?


----------



## Haikyo

tery999 said:


> Danish?


Nope. Still close though.


----------



## tery999

Haikyo said:


> Nope. Still close though.


Norwegian xD


----------



## Haikyo

tery999 said:


> Norwegian xD


*Drum roll* Correct! 
: D


----------



## tery999

Haikyo said:


> *Drum roll* Correct!
> : D


YEY


----------



## tery999

No one wants to show their face? Come on, you are all beautiful !


----------



## Vaka

tery999 said:


> No one wants to show their face? Come on, you are all beautiful !


I showed my face already, but I'm ugly


----------



## tery999

lycanized said:


> I showed my face already, but I'm ugly


Oh No you dont ! This is a tactic used to attract INTJs ! Deliah used it against me , but now I'm prepared !


----------



## Vaka

tery999 said:


> Oh No you dont ! This is a tactic used to attract INTJs ! Deliah used it against me , but now I'm prepared !


Tbh, I actually don't know who Deliah is


----------



## tery999

She is the thing with a picture of a girl/boy thats smoking cigarette and is about to die.
( Best description ever )
Anyway you arent ugly.
PS:
Oh its 
Delilah, not Deliah xD







<---- She attracts male INTJs. And uses them to control the world. Delilah, maybe you think nobody knows, but remember this: *I KNOW ABOUT YOUR PLAN.*


----------



## Vaka

tery999 said:


> She is the thing with a picture of a girl/boy thats smoking cigarette and is about to die.
> ( Best description ever )
> Anyway you arent ugly.


Well, sometimes I think I'm ok looking


----------



## tery999

lycanized said:


> Well, sometimes I think I'm ok looking


Doesn't matter. All that matters is that I'm the prettiest of them all.


----------



## tery999

I guess I have no choice :angry:
I'll spam the thread until someone shows their face. So guess the ethnicity of this guy.


----------



## Vaka

This is my album link
http://personalitycafe.com/members/lycanized-albums-me.html


----------



## tery999

lycanized said:


> This is my album link
> http://personalitycafe.com/members/lycanized-albums-me.html


Spanish, maybe french?


----------



## Vaka

tery999 said:


> Spanish, maybe french?


You are good...I'm mostly Spanish and I do have a bit of French


----------



## tery999

Yey :3
Can you guess my guy? He is the love of my life.


----------



## Vaka

It's 1:30 pm and I haven't even gone to sleep yet


----------



## B00Bz

tery999 said:


> Yey :3
> Can you guess my guy? He is the love of my life.


I would but I'm pretty sure I know who it is so I'm not going to spoil the fun. :tongue:


----------



## tery999

Really? What does he do?


----------



## B00Bz

tery999 said:


> Really? What does he do?


He was a fighter of some kind I think.


----------



## Count Dusseldorf

tery999 said:


> You look German to me xD
> Maybe Danish.


I never got a notification since nobody technically quoted my post, I just figured nobody wanted to guess my ugly mug haha, It's good I checked since now I know I at least didn't upload my picture for nothing haha.

and this might be a little off topic, but I'm sure everyone agrees when I say it's like dying a little inside everytime there are no notifications lol.

and yeah, I'm german, my post name is just fake version of my real last name, none of you would ever guess my real name lol.

As for Danish, that's a new one, it would be cool to be a Viking. XD


----------



## Count Dusseldorf

Haikyo said:


> Guess.


Definatly some Irish, maybe Scottish, but pretty much anything from the British isles, You definatly got that Celtic look, you're beautiful by the way.


----------



## monemi

View attachment 79030








The first one is about 5 years old and 10lbs lighter. I don't want a close up with my eyes. Somehow seems too personal on an anonymous website. Should be pretty easy to guess most of my ethnicity with a small splice of something different.

ETA: Forgot the bra-less look. I was having a laugh at my friend's deformed tank top that she wouldn't throw away already. The shirt I had been wearing had a built in bra. I swear, I have more cleavage than that.


----------



## Haikyo

Count Dusseldorf said:


> Definatly some Irish, maybe Scottish, but pretty much anything from the British isles, You definatly got that Celtic look, you're beautiful by the way.


Thank you! tery999 got it right earlier, I'm Norwegian  
It's sort of funny actually... My dad has dark hair and tans easily, and when we're on vacation in Southern Europe, he gets mistaken for being one of the natives. The locals just start talking to him in their language, haha. My mom tans easily as well and she also has dark hair. Me on the other hand, I'm actually pale as a ghost and I never tan. I had blonde, almost white hair as a child.


----------



## tery999




----------



## Vaka

****-neanderthalensis. tell me if I'm in the right genus


----------



## tery999

Nope
( you will never guess xD )
( Probably he does have neanderthal blood, it is said that there is possibility for the white race and native people in australia to have mixed with them, and thats from where blonde hair comes from , but it isn't confirmed xD )


----------



## tery999

Since he is hard to guess , I'll post 2 more pictures:


----------



## Vaka

I think he could kill me with his head
Is he mixed?


----------



## tery999

His grand father ( Or great grand father - cant rememmber ) is from an ethnic group thats from the ********* race.
---
I think he could kill me with his head XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Vaka

Is that ********* part of him Thai? He really is a hard one


----------



## tery999

Nope.
---
I Could try to give you a hint but Im not sure if I can express myself xD

He isn't from the "new world" countries. So its nearly impossible to mix himself with ethnicities that are far away from his country.
Lets give an example with Canada:
Person A is Japanese.
Person B is Kurdish.
They marry each other and have children.
---
Such thing is nearly impossible in "Old World" countries, because Japan is far away from Turkey.
So it should be ethnicity thats close to his own country/ethnicity.
Since he is from the European race, you should look at ********* race ethnicities that are close to or present in European countries.
... Im not sure if that helped you , or if it sounds logical xD


----------



## tery999

Here is another picture:









He is 2.10 metres tall and weight over 100 kg.


----------



## shakti

monemi said:


> View attachment 79030
> View attachment 79031
> 
> 
> The first one is about 5 years old and 10lbs lighter. I don't want a close up with my eyes. Somehow seems too personal on an anonymous website. Should be pretty easy to guess most of my ethnicity with a small splice of something different.
> 
> ETA: Forgot the bra-less look. I was having a laugh at my friend's deformed tank top that she wouldn't throw away already. The shirt I had been wearing had a built in bra. I swear, I have more cleavage than that.


German? Austrian?


----------



## Distill

Some people get it instantly, some are taken aback when they find out a couple of years down the line.


----------



## VioletIris

Looks like 1/2 English (I cheated and looked at your profile) and 1/2 a Middle Eastern country -- Egyptian? Or Persian? Also, does the hat mean something special?


----------



## VioletIris

tery999 - is your guy part Finn and part Russian?


----------



## tery999

You got the major one right - He is russian. ^^
The difficult question is his 2nd ethnicity.


----------



## shakti

Distill said:


> Some people get it instantly, some are taken aback when they find out a couple of years down the line.


Cute! Can't see well from the fringe, but it's like there's a hint of something Asian in your eyes...perhaps you're part Japanese or Korean?


----------



## tery999

Distill said:


> Some people get it instantly, some are taken aback when they find out a couple of years down the line.


Is the hat you are wearing a "fez" ?


----------



## Vaka

Mongolia? It's near Russia


----------



## tery999

lycanized said:


> Mongolia? It's near Russia


Nope.


----------



## VioletIris

Tatar?


----------



## tery999

VioletIris said:


> Tatar?


I hate you.


----------



## Distill

VioletIris said:


> Looks like 1/2 English (I cheated and looked at your profile) and 1/2 a Middle Eastern country -- Egyptian? Or Persian? Also, does the hat mean something special?


It is a fez, they use them as table numbers in the pub I was at. No, it has no significance, just a fun prop. One half English (no mix that I'm aware of).





shakti said:


> Cute! Can't see well from the fringe, but it's like there's a hint of something Asian in your eyes...perhaps you're part Japanese or Korean?


^_^ yeah, was going to post another with the eyes, but thought it may be a giveaway. A lot of people say half Korean which is interesting. Not quite either of those though  you're pretty warm, mind!


----------



## shakti

Distill said:


> It is a fez, they use them as table numbers in the pub I was at. No, it has no significance, just a fun prop. One half English (no mix that I'm aware of).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^ yeah, was going to post another with the eyes, but thought it may be a giveaway. A lot of people say half Korean which is interesting. Not quite either of those though  you're pretty warm, mind!


:happy:

Chinese then?


----------



## Distill

shakti said:


> :happy:
> 
> Chinese then?


You winner! Chinese via Malaysia, but with very murky origins


----------



## VioletIris

tery999 - I am pretty good at this I guess. You won't believe how I came to that answer - Tatar: his eyes reminded me of Soviet gymnast from my youth, Nelli Kim. She was 1/2 Tatar.


----------



## tery999

xD Yep you are good.
Distill - 你说汉语吗？


----------



## monemi

shakti said:


> German? Austrian?


Nope. English and a little Syrian (Sephardi Jewish). German or Austrian? Interesting. I thought I just look English.


----------



## VioletIris

Guess for him.


----------



## tery999

Dutch?


----------



## VioletIris

no, but Dutch is close to what his father is.
He is an American (U.S.A., from state of Wisconsin), if that helps.


----------



## Distill

tery999 said:


> Distill - 你说汉语吗？


Uh oh. My mum never did try to teach me how to speak Cantonese/Hokkien, let alone read script. I know I know. It's not fair. I want to learn Japanese in revenge.


----------



## wellfxd

This picture is almost a year old, but I don't think it'll make a difference. This is just one of my favourite pictures of me.
The only difference now is that I have shorter, blonde hair.


----------



## VioletIris

Italian and English?


----------



## wellfxd

VioletIris said:


> Italian and English?


100% British English. I think, if you go back far enough, I am Anglo-Saxon.
Just out of interest, what made you think I have Italian roots?


----------



## shakti

Guess me :happy:


----------



## VioletIris

> 100% British English. I think, if you go back far enough, I am Anglo-Saxon.
> Just out of interest, what made you think I have Italian roots?


You look like my cousin who is English and Italian -- he has thick, wavy reddish-brown hair and eyes and mouth like yours. Maybe if you go back _really _far, you will find some Roman roots in your ancestry.:happy:


----------



## Jebediah

shakti said:


> View attachment 79362
> 
> 
> Guess me :happy:


Brazilian.


----------



## VioletIris

Another vote for Brazilian.


----------



## shakti

@VioletIris and @Jebediah, I wish, I love Brazilian beach culture and that kind of relaxed, summery vibe  Unfortunately, I have no connections with South America at all!


----------



## monemi

shakti said:


> View attachment 79362
> 
> 
> Guess me :happy:


Greek? I'm terrible at this.


----------



## shakti

monemi said:


> Greek? I'm terrible at this.


Much warmer...you're not that bad


----------



## Swims In Starlight

Nope, not a single drop of blood from that area as far as I know of. Here's another picture that might help out! 









I actually have a bit of native american in me, but you can't really tell at all so I'll just throw that out. Hint: There's two beyond that. Both obviously European


----------



## shakti

Swims In Starlight said:


> Nope, not a single drop of blood from that area as far as I know of. Here's another picture that might help out!
> 
> View attachment 79415
> 
> 
> I actually have a bit of native american in me, but you can't really tell at all so I'll just throw that out. Hint: There's two beyond that. Both obviously European


Russian? Estonian? :happy:


----------



## Swims In Starlight

I'm welsh/french/native american! Don't think I really resemble those though. I agree with the Netherlands statement wholeheartedly.


----------



## Jebediah

Swims In Starlight said:


> I agree with the Netherlands statement wholeheartedly.


You should have seen how confident I was in that answer. I would have bet my house. :laughing:


----------



## Swims In Starlight

Jebediah said:


> You should have seen how confident I was in that answer. I would have bet my house. :laughing:


If you did bet your house, and I was in fact aware of it, I would have lied to ensure that your property was still in your hands! Nobody wants to be a hobo. Well, unless you're one of those alternative lifestyle living type folks. But yeah, if I could assign a region to my face I would agree with you. Fair skinned, blonde...dutch...shaped eyes lol? I got it all.


----------



## Jebediah

Swims In Starlight said:


> .dutch...shaped eyes lol?


Now that's a new one!


----------



## tery999

Redhotpengy said:


> View attachment 79398
> 
> 
> Eh, why not!
> 
> Clues: There are none. I might be half something or whole something.


North Italian?


----------



## VioletIris

for RedHotPenny - French


----------



## Redhotpengy

tery999 said:


> North Italian?


Not North, but...


----------



## Redhotpengy

VioletIris said:


> for RedHotPenny - French


Nope. Look at my response to Terry.


----------



## shakti

Redhotpengy said:


> Not North, but...


...South?


----------



## tery999

Since no one has posted for a few hours:


----------



## Distill

tery999 said:


> Since no one has posted for a few hours:


I'm guessing obvious answer is not the right answer 

I want to say a bit of Maori in there - founded on absolutely nothing.


----------



## tery999

Nope xD
He is half japanese, Half-Something xD


----------



## Redhotpengy

shakti said:


> ...South?


Technically, yes. From the province of Apulia, which is just a little south from central Italy. :tongue:


----------



## Distill

tery999 said:


> Nope xD
> He is half japanese, Half-Something xD


I'm trying to think about likely combinations and struggling. Half NZ? Half Aussie?


----------



## tery999

Distill said:


> I'm trying to think about likely combinations and struggling. Half NZ? Half Aussie?


Im not sure what NZ means xD
And australians are a nationality, not an ethnic group. Unless you mean native australians - its still no xD
His 2nd ethnicity is from Eastern Europe xD


----------



## Distill

tery999 said:


> Im not sure what NZ means xD
> And australians are a nationality, not an ethnic group. Unless you mean native australians - its still no xD
> His 2nd ethnicity is from Eastern Europe xD


New Zealander. I know they're not specific ethnic groups (other than migrant caucasian), but they still have their own heritages. Or something. Maybe I just fail at this game


----------



## Annwuzhere

Time for me to join in! Here's a picture of me (when I had longer hair)









I was born in England but can you guess of what descent I am?


----------



## Kormoran

tery999 said:


> WINNER !
> Yep he is ukrainian. His name is Vitali Klitschko and he is a proffesional boxer.
> Im gonna be amazed if some one manages to guess this guy:


Russian. It's Nikolai Valuev.


----------



## Light_92

_How did you do that? It's right ... XD _


----------



## tery999

Light_92 said:


> _How did you do that? It's right ... XD _


Well you looked like italian xD :kitteh:


----------



## Light_92

_XD I'm not good at telling apart facial features that belong to people from different countries ...  Well done again, then XD . _


----------



## VioletIris

Guess for him (my husband).  

Tery999 guessed Dutch, which is very very close to what his father is.

On his mother's side, he is mixed race. He is from Wisconsin, U.S.A.

Good luck!​


----------



## God

Try me?


----------



## SpartanKendoka

Are you part eastern european?


----------



## Niight0wl

Not sure how to make the images larger.. you can view full size by clicking..


























Guess


----------



## VioletIris

Well, both girls above are really pretty. I'll guess but I wonder what happened to the "expert" here, Terry999?

God - Just going to go with German ethnicity

Nightowl - you look like you could be Hispanic and/or Near-Middle Eastern/Asian. I'll guess Indian


----------



## VamPie

Will tankman said:


> Close but what asian and not greek?


Mongolian and Russian?


----------



## tery999

VioletIris said:


> Well, both girls above are really pretty. I'll guess but I wonder what happened to the "expert" here, Terry999?
> 
> God - Just going to go with German ethnicity
> 
> Nightowl - you look like you could be Hispanic and/or Near-Middle Eastern/Asian. I'll guess Indian


Here I am > just silently lurking around this thread.


----------



## Devrim

DeductiveReasoner said:


> View attachment 79404
> View attachment 79405
> View attachment 79406
> 
> 
> I even threw in some photos of my family members to give an extra hint. The first one's me and my dad, the last is me and my little sis.
> 
> and another hint: I consider myself white, but could "technically" qualify as being an ethnic minority here in the united states. Technically.
> 
> Guess away, percaf!


First picture on the left,
Was it taken in Jordan?


----------



## Persian

@DeductiveReasoner
Polish?


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

Persian said:


> @DeductiveReasoner
> Polish?


lol, this is the most interesting one I've got so far. I usually get hispanic or italian. I'm actually both cajun french and french french. With probably some irish or something in there.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hehehehe I just took a sleepy Micah photo.
Why not.. I'm only going to have you guess what you'll find in the past 200 years.
I've traced portions back to the BCs, and honestly, you don't want to have to guess 30 different things.
Soooo keeping it nice and simply.









Sleepy Micah is going to sleep now.


----------



## VioletIris

Is Cajun considered "other than white/mixed"? One of my fave athletes, Brett Favre, is Cajun.


----------



## tery999

My favourite thread is dying T_T


----------



## Persian

Undoubtedly said:


> Hehehehe I just took a sleepy Micah photo.
> Why not.. I'm only going to have you guess what you'll find in the past 200 years.
> I've traced portions back to the BCs, and honestly, you don't want to have to guess 30 different things.
> Soooo keeping it nice and simply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy Micah is going to sleep now.


Serb?


----------



## Persian

Mine is easy, just look at my name and signature.

Well, if my ethnicity wasn't written twice in each post, what would you guess I am?







This photo was taken two years ago in a hair salon.






This was taken a week ago.






This was taken a year ago.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

No one ever guesses mine, so it'll be interesting to see what people come up with 








Without makeup








With makeup


Let the guessing... BEGIN!!!

My skin colour's closer to the second one, the lighting in the first one's awful, and the second one's about 20 pounds ago, which is why I look super chubby, but, yeah.


----------



## Persian

EmileeArsenic said:


> No one ever guesses mine, so it'll be interesting to see what people come up with
> 
> View attachment 81936
> 
> Without makeup
> 
> View attachment 81937
> 
> With makeup
> 
> 
> Let the guessing... BEGIN!!!
> 
> My skin colour's closer to the second one, the lighting in the first one's awful, and the second one's about 20 pounds ago, which is why I look super chubby, but, yeah.


African American wit a bit of Native?


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Persian said:


> African American wit a bit of Native?


That's the easy bit, now what's the other half?…


----------



## Persian

EmileeArsenic said:


> That's the easy bit, now what's the other half?…


White!


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Persian said:


> White!


Ok, but from where? (btw, you're the first to ever guess black and Native. Most people guess Hawaiian or some other Pacific Islander - Tahitian, or Samoan when I was still really, really chubby)


----------



## SeñorTaco

@Persian I thought you looked mexican - or sexican!


----------



## SeñorTaco

ok guess me yay


----------



## shakti

SeñorTaco said:


> View attachment 82003
> 
> 
> ok guess me yay


Half Mexican, half Chinese? (wild guess probably influenced by your user name) :crazy:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

SeñorTaco said:


> View attachment 82003
> 
> 
> ok guess me yay


 100% chinese. I would guess hokkien but can't say for sure.


----------



## Promethea

Guess mai effniciteh :3


----------



## VamPie

Promethea said:


> Guess mai effniciteh :3


Welsh?


----------



## shakti

Polish? 



Promethea said:


> Guess mai effniciteh :3


----------



## SeñorTaco

shakti said:


> Half Mexican, half Chinese? (wild guess probably influenced by your user name) :crazy:


HAHAHA no I'm not mex and you got one half right
@Diphenhydramine Chinese is right but I only have 50% of Ah Beng in me


----------



## tery999

SeñorTaco said:


> HAHAHA no I'm not mex and you got one half right
> @_Diphenhydramine_ Chinese is right but I only have 50% of Ah Beng in me


Half Chinese and half Malay?


----------



## Persian

SeñorTaco said:


> @_Persian_ I thought you looked mexican - or sexican!


Everyone I meet in real life thinks I am Mexican.




SeñorTaco said:


> View attachment 82003
> 
> 
> ok guess me yay


You are a pure chinese girl.



Promethea said:


> Guess mai effniciteh :3


I can see the Italian in you.


----------



## Persian

EmileeArsenic said:


> Ok, but from where? (btw, you're the first to ever guess black and Native. Most people guess Hawaiian or some other Pacific Islander - Tahitian, or Samoan when I was still really, really chubby)


You have Scottish, Native, and African-American blood in you.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Persian said:


> You have Scottish, Native, and African-American blood in you.


In order of how much, I'm German, African American, Native American (extra points if you can guess which Tribe!!) and then a mix of various European- English, a bit of Irish, possibly some French at some point, etc etc etc.


----------



## FaveteLinguis

Ahh this is too tempting to pass up.

Here ya go….sorry about the grainy pictures.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

FaveteLinguis said:


> Ahh this is too tempting to pass up.
> 
> Here ya go….sorry about the grainy pictures.


You look part Italian, maybe French.


----------



## Rosette

@FaveteLinguis
French/Spanish/German


----------



## VioletIris

This is helpful if you are trying to type a United States citizen and you know which state they are from:

YOu'll notice German ethnicity is very widespread, even though the country was basically founded by and modeled on England. The Germans were the main group who pioneered the wilderness and turned it into farmland.
OK, end of educational interruption, now back to the game


----------



## Elveni

FaveteLinguis said:


> Ahh this is too tempting to pass up.
> 
> Here ya go….sorry about the grainy pictures.


Hrm. My guess: Western European descendant with some Latin American blood in there.

I'm relatively difficult to guess simply because I'm a total mutt. I can't really claim any distinct cultural heritage so... fuck yeah America!


----------



## FaveteLinguis

bollocks said:


> You look part Italian, maybe French.





Rosette said:


> @_FaveteLinguis_
> French/Spanish/German





Elveni said:


> Hrm. My guess: Western European descendant with some Latin American blood in there.


Hmm, So far German is about what takes the cake. Sadly I don’t have the any ties to the latin countries. The rest of ethnic heritage loves to indulge in vodka. (Hint: Not Russia, and there are only two left.)

Elveni: I see green eyes, I’m taking a stab in the dark and going to guess Irish is in there somewhere.


----------



## Elveni

FaveteLinguis said:


> Hmm, So far German is about what takes the cake. Sadly I don’t have the any ties to the latin countries. The rest of ethnic heritage loves to indulge in vodka. (Hint: Not Russia, and there are only two left.)
> 
> Elveni: I see green eyes, I’m taking a stab in the dark and going to guess Irish is in there somewhere.


So are you descended from a former Soviet country?

And my eyes are tried-and-true-baby-blue. Bad lighting, I suppose.


----------



## FaveteLinguis

Elveni said:


> So are you descended from a former Soviet country?



Yep yep, two of them.



> And my eyes are tried-and-true-baby-blue. Bad lighting, I suppose.


Blast. Hmm blue eyes, and looks like dirty blonde. Northern Europe, Danish or Swedish?


----------



## Elveni

FaveteLinguis said:


> Yep yep, two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Blast. Hmm blue eyes, and looks like dirty blonde. Northern Europe, Danish or Swedish?


Stab in the dark: Georgia and Ukraine.

LMFAO that lighting must be even shittier than I thought, my hair is dark brown.


----------



## FaveteLinguis

Elveni said:


> Stab in the dark: Georgia and Ukraine.


You got Ukraine right.





> LMFAO that lighting must be even shittier than I thought, my hair is dark brown.


SOB! Hrm, random guess is going to be Scottish.


----------



## Elveni

FaveteLinguis said:


> You got Ukraine right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOB! Hrm, random guess is going to be Scottish.


Shit. Armenian?

Actually, the Scottish thing is debatable. All my dad knows about his biological father is that he was mean and had a rough accent and everybody thought he was either German or Scottish. Ah, those were simpler times. But my surname is Scottish so there's a pretty strong possibility of me being 1/4 Scottish (realistically, 1/4 of a Celtic/Anglo-Saxon blend).


----------



## Devrim

Any guesses? :3
And Favete is that last bit Romanian or Hungarian?


----------



## Uralian Hamster

english, scottish?


----------



## Rosette

@_Mzansi_ Danish/UK


----------



## tery999

Mzansi - Dutch?


----------



## Rosette

Guess me?


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Rosette said:


> View attachment 85245
> 
> Guess me?


Chinese in some variation (cant tell what.)


----------



## Devrim

Rosette said:


> @_Mzansi_ Danish/UK





tery999 said:


> Mzansi - Dutch?


You're correct with the UK(I'm mainly of Scottish descent from that side),
Though I'm not at all Danish or Dutch xD

But the UK side of my family is only about 1/5 of my genetics :3


----------



## honoshikun

Here's two separate pictures to show how tan I look as well as how pale I look in certain lighting.


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> Here's two separate pictures to show how tan I look as well as how pale I look in certain lighting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85270
> View attachment 85271


Swedish is what comes to mind,
Blond hair and tanned skin :O


----------



## honoshikun

Mzansi said:


> Swedish is what comes to mind,
> Blond hair and tanned skin :O


 Really? Most Swedes I know don't tan, they burn.


----------



## shakti

honoshikun said:


> Here's two separate pictures to show how tan I look as well as how pale I look in certain lighting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85270
> View attachment 85271


Nice tan! Italian or Spanish?


----------



## honoshikun

shakti said:


> Nice tan! Italian or Spanish?


 My dad is half Spanish.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Rosette said:


> View attachment 85245
> 
> Guess me?


Oo, I'm not the best at guessing ethnicities, but I'll give it a go! Are you... Korean? :kitteh:


----------



## monthlydinners

It's really small, but here! You can use my avatar image as well.

Edit: Oh, if you click on it it gets bigger. Oops!


----------



## honoshikun

katzulli said:


> View attachment 85286
> 
> It's really small, but here! You can use my avatar image as well.
> 
> Edit: Oh, if you click on it it gets bigger. Oops!


 Baltic of some sort, Estonian maybe?
Just curious, is that your natural hair colour?


----------



## Rosette

*@Diphenhydramine
Yes! can you guess which part/city? It's a largely populated city. 

@**Word Dispenser*
Hmm..not quite but close. I do seem Korean in this picture...


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> Really? Most Swedes I know don't tan, they burn.


I beg to differ!
When I was in Norway they were much tanner than my fellow South Africans,
Including myself xD


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Rosette said:


> *@Diphenhydramine
> Yes! can you guess which part/city? It's a largely populated city.
> 
> @**Word Dispenser*
> Hmm..not quite but close. I do seem Korean in this picture...


Shanghai, Peking, Hongkong, Chongqing? 
​


----------



## Devrim

Rosette said:


> *@Diphenhydramine
> Yes! can you guess which part/city? It's a largely populated city.
> 
> @**Word Dispenser*
> Hmm..not quite but close. I do seem Korean in this picture...



Beijing or Guangzhou?


----------



## honoshikun

Mzansi said:


> I beg to differ!
> When I was in Norway they were much tanner than my fellow South Africans,
> Including myself xD


 I know one of my great-great-grandparents on my mum's side was Swedish, but I don't think that counts for much.


----------



## haijakingu

Rosette said:


> View attachment 85245
> 
> Guess me?


Chinese...from Xiamen?


----------



## Eudaimonia

@haijakingu

Nipponese


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> I know one of my great-great-grandparents on my mum's side was Swedish, but I don't think that counts for much.


You said Mum,
Do you have any Irish by any chance?
:O


----------



## honoshikun

Mzansi said:


> You said Mum,
> Do you have any Irish by any chance?
> :O


 My last name is Irish, but I'm only 1/4 Irish.
I only say 'mum' because I'm a massive anglophile.


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> My last name is Irish, but I'm only 1/4 Irish.
> I only say 'mum' because I'm a massive anglophile.


You're definitely hard to pin down,
Any clues?


----------



## honoshikun

Mzansi said:


> You're definitely hard to pin down,
> Any clues?


 Most of my mum's family is from Central/Eastern Europe (notice the thick eye brows), while my dad's is more from Western Europe.
I look more like my mum and my dad has dark hair and brown eyes.


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> Most of my mum's family is from Central/Eastern Europe (notice the thick eye brows), while my dad's is more from Western Europe.
> I look more like my mum and my dad has dark hair and brown eyes.


Is that like Hungary/Czech Republic or Slovakia?


----------



## honoshikun

Mzansi said:


> Is that like Hungary/Czech Republic or Slovakia?


 You're pretty close, just north of there.


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> You're pretty close, just north of there.


 Polish?


----------



## honoshikun

Mzansi said:


> Polish?


Yes, the majority of my mother's family is Polish.


----------



## Devrim

honoshikun said:


> Yes, the majority of my mother's family is Polish.


Thats really cool!
Our ancestors weren't very far from one another then :O haha

WOOHOO I got something right for once!


----------



## monthlydinners

honoshikun said:


> Baltic of some sort, Estonian maybe?
> Just curious, is that your natural hair colour?


Ooh, I've never gotten that before! I like it. 
You got me though, I dye my hair. Guess again!


----------



## honoshikun

katzulli said:


> Ooh, I've never gotten that before! I like it.
> You got me though, I dye my hair. Guess again!


 The facial structure makes me want to guess something around the Mediterranean. Serbian/Croatian maybe?


----------



## monthlydinners

honoshikun said:


> The facial structure makes me want to guess something around the Mediterranean. Serbian/Croatian maybe?


Nope! 1 more guess before you get a hint! :tongue: I do have the typical Mediterranean aquiline nose as well, even though you can't really tell in the picture.


----------



## Rosette

@BlueberryCupcake
Correct! Though you did have good guesses. Shanghai!!

@*Mzansi*
Nope, good guesses too!

haijakingu
Nah, not even close.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Out of curiosity...

 (photo removed)


----------



## honoshikun

katzulli said:


> Nope! 1 more guess before you get a hint! :tongue: I do have the typical Mediterranean aquiline nose as well, even though you can't really tell in the picture.


 White Latina?


----------



## Devrim

He's a Superhero! said:


> Out of curiosity...
> 
> View attachment 85345


French seems to come to mind xD


----------



## CrashLandings

Guess mine, I have 4 ethnic backgrounds, I would be content if you could guess the main 2. Here goes nothin'


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

CrashLandings said:


> Guess mine, I have 4 ethnic backgrounds, I would be content if you could guess the main 2. Here goes nothin'
> View attachment 85358
> View attachment 85360


I'd guess at Spanish being one of the 4 and maybe a bit of French or Italian? Very interesting.


----------



## CrashLandings

Not spanish or french, a bit of Italian is one of them, but not either of the main two though but I'll give you some credit for that haha.


----------



## monthlydinners

honoshikun said:


> White Latina?


Nope! Hint: I am European.


----------



## monthlydinners

CrashLandings said:


> Guess mine, I have 4 ethnic backgrounds, I would be content if you could guess the main 2. Here goes nothin'
> View attachment 85358
> View attachment 85360


German or some sort of Slavic?


----------



## CrashLandings

Kat, German is one of my main backgrounds! 
It's interesting that you say Slavic, for what its worth I know a few people from Czech republic that say I look like some of the people they knew in their homeland(family , friends, etc., Same with Ukraine. But I am not Slavic up to my knowledge. You got German right though, so well done roud: Now just one more main background to go


----------



## CrashLandings

Kat, i'm going to take a wild guess, Finnish. Lol.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Katzulli: Irish, Russian?


----------



## monthlydinners

CrashLandings said:


> Kat, i'm going to take a wild guess, Finnish. Lol.


Nope! :tongue:


----------



## monthlydinners

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Katzulli: Irish, Russian?


Yes, I'm half Irish! The other half is gonna be pretty hard to guess, I think.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Mzansi said:


> French seems to come to mind xD


Not French, to my knowledge.


----------



## coelho

@katzulli, I really want to say Estonian or Polish  

Here's my picture. Hint: two different countries


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

coelho: My guesses...Dutch, Icelandic, British? idk.


----------



## coelho

isingthebodyelectric said:


> coelho: My guesses...Dutch, Icelandic, British? idk.


Nope!


----------



## Jebediah

coelho said:


> @katzulli, I really want to say Estonian or Polish
> 
> Here's my picture. Hint: two different countries


It's actually scary how much you look like a friend of mine.


----------



## coelho

Jebediah said:


> It's actually scary how much you look like a friend of mine.


Well I do live in Dublin


----------



## Jebediah

coelho said:


> Well I do live in Dublin


Okay. The first letter of your first name. S?


----------



## coelho

Jebediah said:


> Okay. The first letter of your first name. S?


Okay, I'm not her


----------



## Jebediah

coelho said:


> Okay, I'm not her


(wipes sweat from forehead)


----------



## Kittynip

Hint: I'm a cat.


----------



## Brodir

Go for it:


----------



## amuklewicz

The two photos seemed funny together as I took some picture poses for this _fabulous_ thread. And so, there they are. Guess away.
>INB4 European


----------



## Judson Joist

British Isles primary features. German secondary features.


----------



## amuklewicz

Kittynip said:


> Hint: I'm a cat.


Somewhy, I see French/UpperGerman-esque (like Netherlands or Denmark) + Japanese. Its mostly the eyes and jawline/smile. Lolidk.
Edit: Oh Cats = Egypt. Yeah. I'll say you're mostly "Egypt."



Brodir said:


> Go for it:


A cup of southern-slavic (Let's say Hungary or Serbia), a tinge of Greek, and a pinch of Italian.


----------



## Brodir

amuklewicz said:


> Somewhy, I see French/UpperGerman-esque (like Netherlands or Denmark) + Japanese. Its mostly the eyes and jawline/smile. Lolidk.
> Edit: Oh Cats = Egypt. Yeah. I'll say you're mostly "Egypt."
> 
> 
> 
> A cup of southern-slavic (Let's say Hungary or Serbia), a tinge of Greek, and a pinch of Italian.


Hehe interesting, not quite but thanks for the opinion.


----------



## webnek

Ooh, this mutt might stump some people, lol. I'm the dusty cowboy on the right. Feel free to guess on my Gatsby girl fiance as well!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## thereshegoes

German or Russian or maybe Swedish ?


----------



## thereshegoes

Brodir said:


> Go for it:


German or Russian or maybe Swedish ?


----------



## Brodir

thereshegoes said:


> German or Russian or maybe Swedish ?


Nope, but thanks for guessing!

This is a better picture really:


----------



## Kittynip

amuklewicz said:


> Somewhy, I see French/UpperGerman-esque (like Netherlands or Denmark) + Japanese. Its mostly the eyes and jawline/smile. Lolidk.
> Edit: Oh Cats = Egypt. Yeah. I'll say you're mostly "Egypt."
> 
> 
> 
> A cup of southern-slavic (Let's say Hungary or Serbia), a tinge of Greek, and a pinch of Italian.


Aww haha. I'm really flattered!
I've always been asked if I'm Japanese - my dentist insists my mom had a fling with a Japanese milkman.  Haha!

I'm Korean, but I really am taking it as a compliment that my features are a bit more unique. I've always wanted to be a little more ethnically diverse. 

Great guess, ty.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

sean.pecor said:


> Ooh, this mutt might stump some people, lol. I'm the dusty cowboy on the right. Feel free to guess on my Gatsby girl fiance as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Any Spanish in there?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

He's a Superhero! said:


> Out of curiosity...
> 
> View attachment 85345


No more guesses? (French was guessed, which is a no)


----------



## webnek

He's a Superhero! said:


> Any Spanish in there?


Nope 

In order of significance, Native American, French, Irish and Dutch. My mother was born on a Mikmaq reservation in Canada, my father was French American with a touch of Blackfoot Indian. As a result, I look like a lightly tanned Norwegian lol. Although the older I get the more I look like my father whose ancestry was southern France near the Spanish border so having some Spanish in my lineage wouldn't surprise me, lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## He's a Superhero!

sean.pecor said:


> Nope
> 
> In order of significance, Native American, French, Irish and Dutch. My mother was born on a Mikmaq reservation in Canada, my father was French American with a touch of Blackfoot Indian. As a result, I look like a lightly tanned Norwegian lol. Although the older I get the more I look like my father whose ancestry was southern France near the Spanish border so having some Spanish in my lineage wouldn't surprise me, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


That's cool, nice to meet you! 

I have some Spanish friends who you look somewhat similar to.

Can you guess my ancestry? ^^^


----------



## webnek

He's a Superhero! said:


> That's cool, nice to meet you!
> 
> I have some Spanish friends who you look somewhat similar to.
> 
> Can you guess my ancestry? ^^^


English and Ulster Irish?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## He's a Superhero!

sean.pecor said:


> English and Ulster Irish?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


That's one right. I have some English ancestry - no Irish though.

Here's a clue: English is one of about seven groups I'm related to.


----------



## Windblownhair

webnek said:


> French, Spanish?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yes to the Spanish part:happy:


----------



## RentalBlackout

Cool thread. I have no idea how you people are able to tell apart from the different ethnicities, since there are so many of them haha. Anyway have a go at mine if you will, here's me.


----------



## shakti

@RentalBlackout - Indonesian? 
@webnek - I have no idea...I'm not American so the Louisiana hint doesn't mean much to me  Perhaps several different European ethnicities like French or Scottish?


----------



## RentalBlackout

shakti said:


> @_RentalBlackout_ - Indonesian?


You're pretty close haha


----------



## shakti

RentalBlackout said:


> You're pretty close haha


Thai? Filipino?


----------



## Sol_

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Yes, Germany is right. However I come to look this French/Romanian or whatever.


Eastern part of Germany until ~13 century was muchly inhabited by Slavs, wich were assimilated later. So many modern Germans have common blood with Eastern Europeans.


----------



## Meekers

Sol_ said:


> Eastern part of Germany until ~13 century was muchly inhabited by Slavs, wich were assimilated later. So many modern Germans have common blood with Eastern Europeans.


Huh? Why did I get a notification for this?


----------



## RentalBlackout

shakti said:


> Thai? Filipino?


You're really really close haha, close to Thailand and Indonesia.


----------



## shakti

RentalBlackout said:


> You're really really close haha, close to Thailand and Indonesia.


Malaysia??:


----------



## RentalBlackout

Yeah you got it! Haha. Technically, I'm mostly half Indonesian/half Malaysian, with a bit of Thai and Arab and Chinese blood in me so you were mainly on the right track all along.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Sol_ said:


> Eastern part of Germany until ~13 century was muchly inhabited by Slavs, wich were assimilated later. So many modern Germans have common blood with Eastern Europeans.


ehh, eastern Germany. Possible that my family is part of Slavs. My sister are often seen as Russian and so on...


----------



## gymgirl67

What do you guys think? Here's a hint: I'm TWO ethnicities!


----------



## kismetie

webnek said:


> This thread never ceases to entertain me, and one of the reasons is that I'm the product of so many unlikely ancestors that I don't resonate any particular part of the world. But the only place I've ever visited where I thought I'd fit in is the bayou of Louisiana, USA (hinty hint)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Based on your hint, I'm gonna say Cajun?!


----------



## kismetie

me


----------



## webnek

kismetie said:


> Based on your hint, I'm gonna say Cajun?!


Native American, French, Irish and Dutch 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## kismetie

webnek said:


> Native American, French, Irish and Dutch
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I was going to say Creole and then decided to go for the less obvious choice (between the two for me anyway) and decided Cajun. That's neat though


----------



## Derange At 170

Derange At 170 said:


> I've posted my ethnic background before, but give it a shot, those who don't know..
> 
> View attachment 91351


_Someone_ must be able to guess.


----------



## Jebediah

gymgirl67 said:


> View attachment 91455
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Here's a hint: I'm TWO ethnicities!


Russian-American?



Derange At 170 said:


> _Someone_ must be able to guess.


I'm going to go with plain ol' 'Murican here.


----------



## Derange At 170

Jebediah said:


> I'm going to go with plain ol' 'Murican here.


Nope. But I guess I could understand why you'd think that.

Edit: hint. I'm a mix.


----------



## webnek

gymgirl67 said:


> View attachment 91455
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Here's a hint: I'm TWO ethnicities!


Polish, Greek?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Menina

virtual said:


> You do realize there are a lot of people in Mexico who are Spanish ancestry, granted most of the ones you see are mostly Amerindian.


Definitely, that's what I mean though, a lot of the Spanish created families with the natives, so many Mexicans have distinct native features (really noticeable in the cheekbones and eyes) that set them apart from Spanish people with no mixed ancestry. There are light-skinned Mexicans too of course, just a bit uncommon around here.


----------



## virtual

Menina said:


> Definitely, that's what I mean though, a lot of the Spanish created families with the natives, so many Mexicans have distinct native features (really noticeable in the cheekbones and eyes) that set them apart from Spanish people with no mixed ancestry. There are light-skinned Mexicans too of course, just a bit uncommon around here.


That's correct. That's because due to Spanish colonial times when status was based on a caste, most lighter Mexicans (and LatinAmerica is general) are better off so they stay in Mexico. The immigrants you see tend to be the lower casts and poor and if you happen to see a higher casts in the US it will probably blend with the average American and you won't notice them.


----------



## Derange At 170

Menina said:


> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/lorypear/Snapshot_20140222_10_zpsa196c438.jpg
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/lorypear/Snapshot_20140222_9_zps19fe39fd.jpg
> 
> Ooh this will be fun! Sorry about the weird webcam angles, couldn't find a real camera.
> 
> If it helps any, I'm half something, and the other half is a mixture of 4 different nationalities. So you'll probably guess at least one of them!


This isn't the hot or not thread but 9/10.

Edit: are you part Belgian or French?


----------



## Menina

virtual said:


> That's correct. That's because due to Spanish colonial times when status was based on a caste, most lighter Mexicans (and LatinAmerica is general) are better off so they stay in Mexico. The immigrants you see tend to be the lower casts and poor and if you happen to see a higher casts in the US it will probably blend with the average American and you won't notice them.


That's really interesting, I'm surprised I never heard about the caste situation... it sure makes sense though.



Derange At 170 said:


> This isn't the hot or not thread but 9/10.
> 
> Edit: are you part Belgian or French?


Aw, thank you.  Only 1/8th French as far as I know. But now that you mention Belgian... my family came from the Azores which are islands off Portugal's coast. The Azores had a huge amount of Flemish people living there who mixed with the Portagees, and since there are also lots of Flemish in Belgium, maybe that's why there's a resemblance? Good eye!


----------



## Derange At 170

Menina said:


> Aw, thank you.  Only 1/8th French. But now that you mention Belgian... my family doesn't come from mainland Portugal, they come from the Azores which are islands off its coast. And the Azores historically had a huge amount of Flemish people living there who mixed with the Portagees, and since Flemish people come from Belgium, that means... wow. Never made this connection before.


Haha. I thought you looked superficially similar to me in that you could've been 'my' ethnicity, and I'm half Greek and half Dutch (and like you, I've been told I could pass for Iranian by an Iranian friend of mine). So I assumed you were part southern European and part more Northern and you kind of have a 'thing' I see in my Flemish friends.

Ah well. I read up on the rest of your ethnicity now and you're definitely a more exciting mix.


----------



## Menina

Derange At 170 said:


> Haha. I thought you looked superficially similar to me in that you could've been 'my' ethnicity, and I'm half Greek and half Dutch (and like you, I've been told I could pass for Iranian by an Iranian friend of mine). So I assumed you were part southern European and part more Northern and you kind of have a 'thing' I see in my Flemish friends.
> 
> Ah well. I read up on the rest of your ethnicity now and you're definitely a more exciting mix.


I checked out your profile pic and yeah, I see the 'Iranian' too (you're really good-looking btw xD). It makes sense now, always thought my brother looks just like Bachir Boumaaza who is half-Flemish and half-Moroccan. 

Haha, my ancestry is a lot more exciting than my actual life for sure. But I've never lived outside of California before - it'd be amazing to travel to Europe and visit different countries. It's cool that you're half and half though, that way you're probably more connected to your roots.


----------



## laura palmer

woohoo


----------



## Emtropy

Zibziby said:


> View attachment 94301
> View attachment 94302
> 
> woohoo


Oh god I'm so shit with ethnicities. 

Iranian? Spanish? Israeli?


----------



## Caged Within

Emtropy said:


> Oh god I'm so shit with ethnicities.
> 
> Iranian? Spanish? Israeli?
> 
> View attachment 94377


First guess was Scottish.

Me:

. 
* *


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Broken link so I´ll guess @Emtropy I know your country but I act as if I didn´t... umm, Estonia


----------



## tery999

Empotry - German?
Lucky - um... English?
Zibziby - hmmmmmmmmm .... Hungarian?


----------



## Emtropy

Lucky Luciano said:


> Broken link so I´ll guess @_Emtropy_ I know your country but I act as if I didn´t... umm, Estonia


Haha, the country I live in now doesn't necessarily mean my heritage  you do look like you could be British, actually. But definitely Scandinavian in there yo 

Terry999 - maybe, I don't know my full history lol


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Emtropy said:


> Haha, the country I live in now doesn't necessarily mean my heritage  you do look like you could be British, actually. But definitely Scandinavian in there yo
> 
> Terry999 - maybe, I don't know my full history lol


My grandfather came from Russia


----------



## Emtropy

Lucky Luciano said:


> My grandfather came from Russia


dang it, shoulda said that


----------



## RoseMay1718

Oooo I love this game :tongue:





























Good luck


----------



## Lucky Luciano

RoseMay1718 said:


> Oooo I love this game :tongue:
> 
> 
> View attachment 94835
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94836
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


You have something Greek in you


----------



## Emtropy

holy shit you're beautiful

Hmmm...Italian? Spanish? Greek? Some Turkish? (i'm rlly bad)


----------



## RoseMay1718

.


----------



## RoseMay1718

Lucky Luciano said:


> You have something Greek in you


 I might have some Greek in me, but none that I know of :tongue:


----------



## RoseMay1718

Nope actually none of that. Maybe a little greek but no Italian or Spanish :kitteh:


----------



## webnek

nymphette said:


> View attachment 99866
> 
> 
> I've got a pretty standard white girl face, but let's see if you guys can get it right. >:]
> 100%, my heritage comes from one country.


Irish and German?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faunae

webnek said:


> Irish and German?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Just Irish. :~)


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

Lightleggy said:


> Well lets see if someone can figure out mine.
> Sorry bout the rape face.
> View attachment 99498


Guess it's time to tell:

France and northern Spain.

You guys were relatively close twice


----------



## psykt

Lightleggy said:


> Relatively close, but no cigar.
> 
> Swedish or Norwegian would be my guess.
> 
> You're really pretty btw.


Wow! How did you know? Norwegian 

Thank you! You're quite attractive yourself!


----------



## DasPhillipBrau

psykt said:


> Wow! How did you know? Norwegian
> 
> Thank you! You're quite attractive yourself!


 Because your skin is very white and your eyes are perfectly blue. Those eyes pretty much developed on mankind in the scandinavian region, plus your facial features are very soft.
I mean really you're so cute, I would love to find someone like you at least once in my life .

And thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirsho

have a guess


----------



## shakti

Meirsho said:


> View attachment 100738
> View attachment 100746
> 
> have a guess


Brazilian?


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Meirsho said:


> View attachment 100738
> View attachment 100746
> 
> have a guess


Hungarian?


----------



## Tzara

Meirsho said:


> View attachment 100738
> View attachment 100746
> 
> have a guess


armenian


----------



## Meirsho

nope! not even close 
not brazil or armania or hungary..


----------



## SoulRefugee

Meirsho said:


> nope! not even close
> not brazil or armania or hungary..


Mexican?

And its my turn


----------



## Meirsho

nope.
you look southamerican..maybe native america..phillpino?


----------



## SoulRefugee

I'm definitely part of the americas. Dude I swear you remind of my mexican classmate haha. Glad you got that part right though, everyone over here thinks I'm Indian(South Asia).


----------



## Meirsho

no relative from mexico..ever! or any other south america..


----------



## SoulRefugee

When you say South America are you referring to Colombia downwards? Because I know some people end up calling Mexico and below South America which isn't true.


----------



## Meirsho

not from mexico.not from south america.


----------



## SoulRefugee

Meirsho said:


> not from mexico.not from south america.


I'll just throw it out there, yes I am of mexican descent.


----------



## Meirsho

well i don't look like you.nope..


----------



## SoulRefugee

Portugal?


----------



## Meirsho

nope.here's another pic..


----------



## Moonpie




----------



## Doctor Sleep

@Moonpie Georgian? Funningly enough, there's actually a country named Georgia


----------



## SkittlesButterface

@shakti close enough


----------



## Moonpie

Hakase smevel said:


> @Moonpie Georgian? Funningly enough, there's actually a country named Georgia


Haha. I've just been spending my whole life (besides visiting) in the state of Georgia and am in no way connected to the country. Haha roud:


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Moonpie said:


> Haha. I've just been spending my whole life (besides visiting) in the state of Georgia and am in no way connected to the country. Haha roud:


^^ I figured, Belgian then?


----------



## Moonpie

Hakase smevel said:


> ^^ I figured, Belgian then?


I'm a rather complicated mix; two of which ethnicities aren't widely known by what I've seen. I'm not Belgian, but it is close to some.


----------



## TruthDismantled

Guys?


----------



## TruthDismantled

@Moonpie 

My guess would by somewhere in South America but I'm not sure. My brain is telling me Bolivia for some reason.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Moonpie said:


> I'm a rather complicated mix; two of which ethnicities aren't widely known by what I've seen. I'm not Belgian, but it is close to some.


Mongolian? but you don't even look like a khan 


UndercoverInstigator said:


> Guys?


^^ Hey hey, I'll go back and check then I'll try at you


----------



## TruthDismantled

Hakase smevel said:


> Mongolian? but you don't even look like a khan
> 
> 
> ^^ Hey hey, I'll go back and check then I'll try at you


The pics I chose aren't all too revealing though so you may have some trouble :ninja:


----------



## Doctor Sleep

UndercoverInstigator said:


> The pics I chose aren't all too revealing though so you may have some trouble :ninja:


:tongue: I wouldn't expect someone to wear a sign or anything but yeah this is a toughy, maybe Guatamalean?


----------



## TruthDismantled

Hakase smevel said:


> :tongue: I wouldn't expect someone to wear a sign or anything but yeah this is a toughy, maybe Guatamalean?


Haha, nope.
Tbh I'm from 3 countries, all of which are very well known, but I can't see you working it out from the pictures. I would be very impressed if you worked out 2 of them.

View attachment 119386



Here's another to make it a little easier :ninja:


----------



## Doctor Sleep

UndercoverInstigator said:


> Haha, nope.
> Tbh I'm from 3 countries, all of which are very well known, but I can't see you working it out from the pictures. I would be very impressed if you worked out 2 of them.
> 
> View attachment 119386
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another to make it a little easier :ninja:


Are you from the land of Cardigan? X3


----------



## TruthDismantled

Hakase smevel said:


> Are you from the land of Cardigan? X3


hahaha

View attachment 119394


----------



## Raum

Only one country as far as I know.
Crappy phone quality FTW


----------



## Doctor Sleep

UndercoverInstigator said:


> hahaha
> 
> View attachment 119394


 Uh.. is Peruvian one of them?



Raum said:


> View attachment 119474
> 
> Only one country as far as I know.
> Crappy phone quality FTW


Norway!


----------



## TruthDismantled

Hakase smevel said:


> Uh.. is Peruvian one of them?
> 
> 
> Norway!


Lol well one of them is English, from which 1/4 of my heritage derives.

Another is a bit North of Peru almost directly North, skipping past a country or two.

Though I doubt you still want to guess haha, so I may have to divulge.


----------



## deemarlene

@UndercoverInstigator I thought you looked Russian.


----------



## TruthDismantled

deemarlene said:


> @_UndercoverInstigator_ I thought you looked Russian.


I think I know which part of my heritage makes people guess around that area. Two people who have guessed have said Ukrainian and Polish in the past and a woman thought I was actually lying to her when I said I'm not Polish LOL.

Though I have no heritage from that general area. Try more western Europe.


----------



## TruthDismantled

View attachment 119498


----------



## Grain of Sugar

French?


----------



## TruthDismantled

BlueberryCupcake said:


> French?


1/4 English 1/4 Jamaican and... 1/2 ____


----------



## Raum

Hakase smevel said:


> Norway!


Close, but not quite.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Sweden or finland?


----------



## Helnax

only one country as I know of. My hair used to be blonde.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TruthDismantled

Helnax said:


> only one country as I know of. My hair used to be blonde.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweden


----------



## TruthDismantled

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Sweden or finland?


To me? Nope a little south west of those


----------



## Helnax

very close!


----------



## Helnax

UndercoverInstigator said:


> To me? Nope a little south west of those


1/2 Danish?


----------



## TruthDismantled

Helnax said:


> 1/2 Danish?


Irish :happy: Probably shouldn't have said a "little" south west lol


----------



## Grain of Sugar

UndercoverInstigator said:


> To me? Nope a little south west of those


No, to Raum^^


----------



## TruthDismantled

Helnax said:


> very close!


But next guess would have been Dutch, but I may have checked 

(I was wrong)


----------



## Raum

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Sweden or *finland*?


And we have a winner!


----------



## Helnax

UndercoverInstigator said:


> But next guess would have been Dutch, but I may have checked
> 
> (I was wrong)


well, your first guess was as close as you can get ^^


----------



## Moonpie

UndercoverInstigator said:


> @Moonpie
> 
> My guess would by somewhere in South America but I'm not sure. My brain is telling me Bolivia for some reason.


No South American, but people often think I'm part Hispanic.


----------



## Moonpie

Hakase smevel said:


> Mongolian? but you don't even look like a khan
> 
> 
> ^^ Hey hey, I'll go back and check then I'll try at you


No Mongolian or Khan hehe


----------



## VoodooDolls




----------



## HighClassSavage

Guess


----------



## poodiepie

DonutsGalacticos said:


>


Brazilian?? Idk very wild guess


----------



## Northance

Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## VoodooDolls

poodiepie said:


> Brazilian?? Idk very wild guess


uhm funny, almost, venezuelan


----------



## TootsieBear267

I know it's not perfect, but it's the best I can do with my horrible phone. I'll be surprised if anyone can guest my ethnicity.


----------



## Kyora

Well I'm quite bad at typing :'( but I just want to try and since some people seem to have been forgotten... I'll try my best 



Noble Demon said:


> Guess


Tunesian ancestors? Algeria?



Northance said:


> Good luck, you'll need it.
> 
> View attachment 132273


Phillipines? Native American? Maybe Ecuador?




TootsieBear267 said:


> View attachment 132305
> 
> 
> I know it's not perfect, but it's the best I can do with my horrible phone. I'll be surprised if anyone can guest my ethnicity.


Dutch? Irish? Maybe Northern Europe?







or








Sorry these are the most recent ones... I don't like taking pictures of myself...


----------



## TootsieBear267

@Kyora 


> Dutch? Irish? Maybe Northern Europe?


You're far off! I'm a Mestizo. My family, to my knowledge, is of Cuban, Mexican, and Russian descent. My dad is brown, and my mother is white.


----------



## Kyora

TootsieBear267 said:


> @_Kyora_
> 
> 
> You're far off! I'm a Mestizo. My family, to my knowledge, is of Cuban, Mexican, and Russian descent. My dad is brown, and my mother is white.


wow well you got lots of different bloods that's cool!


----------



## TootsieBear267

Yes, I agree. My family is basically: poor, blue collar, traditional Christian family. Race and color didn't matter. All cultures are equally awesome in m opinion. Belgium must be cool! :happy:


----------



## Kyora

TootsieBear267 said:


> Yes, I agree. My family is basically: poor, blue collar, traditional Christian family. Race and color didn't matter. All cultures are equally awesome in m opinion. Belgium must be cool! :happy:


I like my country but my ancestors aren't from my country  At least my mom's "mother"/only by blood, my mom's great great grandfather and my great great grandmother . about my dad's family, I don't know, they didn't care x)


----------



## TootsieBear267

Kyora said:


> I like my country but my ancestors aren't from my country  At least my mom's "mother"/only by blood, my mom's great great grandfather and my great great grandmother . about my dad's family, I don't know, they didn't care x)


I feel the same way. It sucks I don't know more, but I'm alive and that's what matters.


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Emerson

My laptops camera quality is awful... Good luck guessing.


----------



## Noctis

North European. Perhaps French, Belgian or Swiss?


----------



## Devrim

Pulling a *slight* face,
But why not


----------



## Devrim

Ooo and I need to place my bets now don't I?
@Noctis,
I'd have said you were Central American of Mixed Southern European and Iberian descent!
@Emerson,
I'd have said you were Italian,
I don't see much else,
So I'll say Italian!


----------



## Emerson

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I'd have said you were Italian,
> I don't see much else,
> So I'll say Italian!


 @Noctis (sorry didn't see your comment) As said below:

I'm of Jewish (Ashkenazi) descent and English, with a tad of Russian. I can see where you got the Italian from (if only, then I'd be a better footballer...)


----------



## cheburashka

@SirenOfTheGanges norwegian is my guess


----------



## cheburashka

heres a picture of me... good luck!


----------



## Noctis

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Ooo and I need to place my bets now don't I?
> @_Noctis_,
> I'd have said you were Central American of Mixed Southern European and Iberian descent!
> @_Emerson_,
> I'd have said you were Italian,
> I don't see much else,
> So I'll say Italian!


I am half Greek, a quarter Irish and a quarter English and a small bit of German. I have been told by many people that they think I am Italian or Hispanic. I think Southern Europeans resemble Hispanics and Central Americans very closely.


----------



## Noctis

essiechan said:


> heres a picture of me... good luck!


Northern European, maybe French, English and Irish?


----------



## Devrim

essiechan said:


> @_SirenOfTheGanges_ norwegian is my guess


You'd not be the first haha! 
But not exactly


----------



## cheburashka

Noctis said:


> Northern European, maybe French, English and Irish?


european, but not northern european. i'll give you that much. good guesses though!


SirenOfTheGanges said:


> You'd not be the first haha!
> But not exactly


aaw, at least i tried ;(


----------



## incantatumaparecium

heyy, why not?
I've got five main countries in my heritage c:


----------



## Ghostsoul

bollocks said:


> Eire you...Irish?


Ha! Nope. :kitteh:


----------



## Ghostsoul

incantatumaparecium said:


> View attachment 151314
> View attachment 151322
> 
> heyy, why not?
> I've got five main countries in my heritage c:


Sweden, Poland, Britain?


----------



## incantatumaparecium

Ghostsoul said:


> Sweden, Poland, Britain?


That's two correct! I am, in fact, Swedish and British c:. Three more!


----------



## ae1905

Ghostsoul said:


> Ha! Nope. :kitteh:


Wales


----------



## Ghostsoul

ae1905 said:


> Wales


Getting warmer...


----------



## ae1905

Ghostsoul said:


> Getting warmer...


Scotland


----------



## Ghostsoul

ae1905 said:


> Scotland


Colder...


----------



## ae1905

Ghostsoul said:


> Colder...


Isle of Man


----------



## Ghostsoul

ae1905 said:


> Isle of Man


A little warmer I guess.


----------



## ae1905

Ghostsoul said:


> A little warmer I guess.


Bailiwick of Guernsey


----------



## Ghostsoul

ae1905 said:


> Bailiwick of Guernsey


Slightly warmer.


----------



## ae1905

Ghostsoul said:


> Slightly warmer.


Bailiwick of Jersey <--that's my final guess cause wiki doesn't list any more!


----------



## ae1905

The other one is Northern Ireland.


----------



## Ghostsoul

ae1905 said:


> Bailiwick of Jersey <--that's my final guess cause wiki doesn't list any more!


Those are both wrong.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> Bailiwick of Jersey <--that's my final guess cause wiki doesn't list any more!


British Isles - U.K. Physical & Politcal Dual-Sided Classroom Map


----------



## ae1905

according to wiki there are thousands islands in the British Isles, but administratively they must fall under one of the countries of England, Wales, Scotland, or N Ireland. So if you're looking for a particular place within these jurisdictions, then I can be here for the next year trying to guess what it is.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ae1905 said:


> according to wiki there are thousands islands in the British Isles, but administratively they must fall under one of the countries of England, Wales, Scotland, or N Ireland. So if you're looking for a particular place within these jurisdictions, then I can be here for the next year trying to guess what it is.


http://www.cravens.co.uk/_assets/i/projects/england-identity2.jpg


----------



## ae1905

stargazing grasshopper said:


> http://www.cravens.co.uk/_assets/i/projects/england-identity2.jpg


:laughing: alright, England!


----------



## ae1905

at least I took a nice trip around the British Isles


----------



## LilaGrace

I'm quite curious where anyone thinks I look like my ancestors are from... have at it! Thanks for any and all opinions in advance 





















edit: ps sorry for the dumb pictures. I just have silly webcam selfies...


----------



## Eudaimonia

Ghostsoul said:


> I look awful


Cornwall

+ @nuut Catalan


----------



## nuut

@Eudaimonia no, nice try. wrong part of the world.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Eudaimonia said:


> Cornwall
> 
> + @nuut Catalan


You did it! I am also part English. :kitteh:


----------



## Eudaimonia

nuut said:


> @_Eudaimonia_ no, nice try. wrong part of the world.


Catalonia is the wrong part of the world? I thought you were in or near Spain?


----------



## nuut

Eudaimonia said:


> Catalonia is the wrong part of the world? I thought you were in or near Spain?


Not exactly. i'm mexican lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Hint: not Mexican


----------



## Eudaimonia

nuut said:


> Not exactly. i'm mexican lol


Oh ok... well, if you said you weren't European I would have guessed Venezuelan next because you remind me of someone from there, but you saved me the trouble. Haha... ah oh well.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 152770
> 
> Hint: not Mexican


Peruvian


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eudaimonia said:


> Peruvian


Beep! Incorrect. Try again.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Beep! Incorrect. Try again.



Chilean? Am I on the right continent?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eudaimonia said:


> Chilean? Am I on the right continent?


Nope. Hint: Eastern Europe


----------



## Eudaimonia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Nope. Hint: Eastern Europe


Romania or Bulgaria... umm I can't choose which


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Eudaimonia said:


> Romania or Bulgaria... umm I can't choose which


Bulgaria is closer. There are two countries but one is very close to Bulgaria and east of the other.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Bulgaria is closer. There are two countries but one is very close to Bulgaria and east of the other.


Macedonian?


----------



## Devrim

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Nope. Hint: Eastern Europe


Hungarian is my bet!

PS Or Ukraine


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

eudaimonia said:


> macedonian?


so close


----------



## Eudaimonia

Well, I've got to admit that I've had to look up a map online.

There is Serbia and Albania and Greece... then of course Turkey which is considered AsiaMinor... so... if that doesn't cover them, then I'm a complete and utter failure at this game.


----------



## Glory

hello http://i.imgur.com/60nx4kL.jpg
the first guess might be right.


----------



## Eudaimonia

trip said:


> hello http://i.imgur.com/60nx4kL.jpg
> the first guess might be right.



Spanish?


----------



## Lunaena

ae1905 said:


> I won't argue with you except to note:


Of course we are close to these places historically and in language (Finland is not a Germanic language I think, they're closer to Russian etc) but it is not a part of Scandinavia officially.


----------



## Diophantine

Wow, as a pureblood (sorry, Harry Potter references), I am always fascinated by people who have 3+ heritages. I guess looking for my relatives all over different countries/continents is not something I can or will experience.

I won't post a photo but you could try to guess my ethnicity anyway. =D


----------



## laura palmer




----------



## shakti

@Zibziby - British? 
@Diophantine - Malfoy family? ;-)


----------



## Diophantine

shakti said:


> @_Zibziby_ - British?
> @_Diophantine_ - Malfoy family? ;-)


Good guess, but no! Wrong house! 

@_Zibziby _This may be a long shot, but Kazakh? xD Or, well, British.


----------



## laura palmer

Diophantine said:


> Good guess, but no! Wrong house!
> 
> @_Zibziby _This may be a long shot, but Kazakh? xD Or, well, British.


nope, i am far from british, aint got none of that in my blood. ( that was a hint)


----------



## kittycatwindow

who am I?

...what am I??








( @Zibziby you've stumped me... Irish?? German??? I. DON'T. KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!)


----------



## laura palmer

@kittycatwindow
greek?


----------



## kittycatwindow

Zibziby said:


> @kittycatwindow
> greek?


SO CLOSE. About as close as you can get without actually being right, I think...


----------



## laura palmer

kittycatwindow said:


> SO CLOSE. About as close as you can get without actually being right, I think...


Italian? like culturally close or geographically close?


----------



## kittycatwindow

Zibziby said:


> *Italian?* like culturally close or geographically close?


DINGDINGDINGDINGDING WINNER. WINNER.

Yeah, I meant culturally & appearance-wise.

Woohoo!!


----------



## Jebediah

Diophantine said:


> Wow, as a pureblood (sorry, Harry Potter references), I am always fascinated by people who have 3+ heritages.


You should see the people that come in and say "guess my six ethnicities"! :shocked: 

There's a guy here who is really good at it but I can't remember his username. He could guess pretty much everything by facial features. Nose shapes, cheeksbones etc. If you're reading this make yourself known!!


----------



## ae1905

Zibziby said:


> nope, i am far from british, aint got none of that in my blood. ( that was a hint)


French


----------



## Seasfire

curious


----------



## MNiS

@_Seasfire_ - No idea but I bet you get complemented about your eyes often. What _is_ your ethnicity or heritage because I'm curious now.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Seasfire said:


> curious


African American (though at the same time similar to what I imagine King Tut would have looked like lol)


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Swordsman of Mana said:


> African American (though at the same time similar to what I imagine King Tut would have looked like lol)


 @Swordsman of Mana German or French @Seasfire mixed race


----------



## fasc

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s622/suedeheade/IMG_4661_zpsba4a3859.jpg

Do me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Seasfire said:


> curious


mixed race. mom is african american probably, dad is caucasian. gorgeous eyes and skintone


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

fasc said:


> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s622/suedeheade/IMG_4661_zpsba4a3859.jpg
> 
> Do me.


mixed race? african american and middle eastern heritage?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Guess me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

@CupcakesRDaBestBruv probably english judging by the cream & peaches complexion. the ultimate english rose


----------



## Blackbear

@The Force: From the UK ? Because you seem to know about the cupcakes, haha. And you were accepted by Oxford? (Congrats if you did!)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

@Allthelittlelights Nope,I wish. And omg people just stop already with the oxford thingy, I was accepted two years ago,it costs too much money,I'm relatively broke so I don't attend it. But yeah,tnx for the congrads I guess.


----------



## Blackbear

@The Force: Oh I'm sorry I didn't know that :sad:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Allthelittlelights said:


> @The Force: Oh I'm sorry I didn't know that :sad:


It's alright. Life can be this way and so it goes. I was going to say you're french before cheating and looking at your profile.


----------



## Blackbear

@The Force: Haha French really? Lol thanks though :happy:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@The Force Oh, it would have been nice of you to go to Oxford! Did you go to Cambridge? Imperial? Durham? Even the Open University? Which one?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> @The Force Oh, it would have been nice of you to go to Oxford! Did you go to Cambridge? Imperial? Durham? Even the Open University? Which one?


I'm not from UK and I don't attend a UK university.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

The Force said:


> I'm not from UK and I don't attend a UK university.


Oh, I just wanted to know.


----------



## laura palmer

Seasfire said:


> curious


your ethnicity is PRETTY ATTRACTIVE


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Seasfire said:


> curious



I'd guess that you're South African.
You appear a mixed race which includes English or Dutch, Indonesian & African.

Your eyes, upper cheeks, upper jaw line, brow line & forehead appear Eurasian.
Nose, mouth, chin & lower jaw appear African (kinda Egyptian)

PS: Is that a Bud Light - drink responsibly advertisement in the background?


----------



## fasc

fasc said:


> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s622/suedeheade/IMG_4661_zpsba4a3859.jpg
> 
> Do me.


Not sure if mine's still up for everyone else... Any other guesses?


----------



## lemonfries

try mine💁 I have 3 major ones xD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasfire

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd guess that you're South African.
> You appear a mixed race which includes English or Dutch, Indonesian & African.
> 
> Your eyes, upper cheeks, upper jaw line, brow line & forehead appear Eurasian.
> Nose, mouth, chin & lower jaw appear African (kinda Egyptian)
> 
> PS: Is that a Bud Light - drink responsibly advertisement in the background?


that was a really impressive analysis, that was pretty accurate.
I don't know much about my whole racial makeup. So far i'm only aware of English, French, African American, and a little bit of Native American. I never knew about the asian features, but I've been mistaken for pacific islander. 

and yeah, Bud light as the picture was taken in Dodger stadium 



Zibziby said:


> your ethnicity is PRETTY ATTRACTIVE


lol, thank you guys


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> try mine&#55357;&#56449; I have 3 major ones xD


I'm not good at this game, but I'll guess Scandinavian, Slavic, Gallic


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Seasfire said:


> that was a really impressive analysis, that was pretty accurate.
> I don't know much about my whole racial makeup. So far i'm only aware of English, French, African American, and a little bit of Native American. I never knew about the Asian features, but I've been mistaken for pacific islander.


I'd suggest a probability that your Asian features may be the result of recessive genes contributed by your Native American ancestors. 
Native Americans are thought to be the result of Mongols crossing the Bering Sea ice bridge & mating with Meso-Americans.

Interesting reading http://mbe.oxfordjournals.org/content/21/1/164.full


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

lemonfries said:


> try mine I have 3 major ones xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Western European & Indo-European features.

Spanish, Polish & Czech?


----------



## Meekers

Try me?


----------



## ae1905

Meekers said:


> Try me?


if that's you in your avatar then I think Vietnamese


----------



## ForsakenMe

ForsakenMe said:


> View attachment 149866
> 
> 
> What the hell, just for fun.


Bumping my picture since I didn't get a lot of responses and I'm curious. :crazy:


----------



## Antipode

I'll give you a hint: I'm not Japanese.


----------



## ae1905

ForsakenMe said:


> Bumping my picture since I didn't get a lot of responses and I'm curious. :crazy:


my initial reaction was east Indian, but not quite...so I'll guess Central or South American


----------



## ForsakenMe

ae1905 said:


> my initial reaction was east Indian, but not quite...so I'll guess Central or South American


Oh man, tons of people mistake me for an Indian. :laughing: No, I'm not Indian.
EDIT: Wait, no, I'm not South American either, sorry. :bored:


----------



## ForsakenMe

Antipode said:


> I'll give you a hint: I'm not Japanese.


You look English.


----------



## ae1905

Antipode said:


> I'll give you a hint: I'm not Japanese.


you've got INFJ eyes, anyone ever tell you that?

first reaction is Irish


----------



## ae1905

ForsakenMe said:


> Oh man, tons of people mistake me for an Indian. :laughing: Yes, I'm South American, but that's more of a nationality than an actual ethnicity, isn't it? That's like saying I look Canadian..


I know, but I needed to narrow it down. So you're from S America. You're not Brazilian. I'll guess Columbian.


----------



## ForsakenMe

ae1905 said:


> I know, but I needed to narrow it down. So you're from S America. You're not Brazilian. I'll guess Columbian.


Close! :happy:


----------



## Antipode

Nope... don't let the vampire-like paleness throw you off.


----------



## ae1905

ForsakenMe said:


> Close! :happy:


Ecuador or Peru


----------



## ae1905

Antipode said:


> Nope... don't let the vampire-like paleness throw you off.


Transylvania which is in Bulgaria


----------



## ForsakenMe

ae1905 said:


> Ecuador or Peru


No, my family (specifically my mother) comes from Puerto Rico. I was born and raised in the states, though. roud:


----------



## ae1905

ForsakenMe said:


> No, my family (specifically my mother) comes from Puerto Rico. I was born and raised in the states, though. roud:


Puerto Rico is not part of S America, is it?!


btw, you have very nice eyes


----------



## ForsakenMe

ae1905 said:


> Puerto Rico is not part of S America, is it?!
> 
> 
> btw, you have very nice eyes


It's an island that's a part of the United States, actually!

Thank you very much! :kitteh:


----------



## ae1905

ForsakenMe said:


> It's an island that's a part of the United States, actually!


well, yeah, I know!

so why did you say South America?


----------



## ForsakenMe

ae1905 said:


> well, yeah, I know!
> 
> so why did you say South America?


I think I changed my post earlier.. ugh, this is actually kinda weird now that I think about it. I know Mexico is a South American country, but Google says P.R. is not South American. :/


----------



## LyeLye

I'm so many ethnicities that this probably isn't even fair....oh well, that just means that it'll be extra fun for me  Hint: I'm 6 different ethnicities, that can be divided into 3 categories (e.g., Chinese -> Asian).


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> View attachment 159697
> 
> 
> I'm so many ethnicities that this probably isn't even fair....oh well, that just means that it'll be extra fun for me  Hint: I'm 6 different ethnicities, that can be divided into 3 categories (e.g., Chinese -> Asian).


you're lovely so the distraction's another challenge, dear

there's African American, Latino, Asian (Indian)


----------



## LyeLye

ae1905 said:


> you're lovely so the distraction's another challenge, dear
> 
> there's African American, Latino, Asian (Indian)


Aw, thanks! Well, you're not completely wrong, but you're not completely right, either. And yes, I am part Asian, but not Indian. As to the African-American, sort of. African + Hispanic = Black Hispanic (that's just one of the categories). One more category to go!


----------



## ae1905

LyeLye said:


> Aw, thanks! Well, you're not completely wrong, but you're not completely right, either. And yes, I am part Asian, but not Indian. As to the African-American, sort of. African + Hispanic = Black Hispanic (that's just one of the categories). One more category to go!


then the other category is European<--I cheated and looked at your profile picture and lighting affects your appearance

so Asian, Black Hispanic, European

Asian is Japanese<--Japanese do not normally marry outside their race but there's something in the expression of your eyes, so I'm guessing the Japanese married an American who is of European descent

European is Scandinavian, German for hair color and something else...


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> Ding ding! First right answer. I definitely am aware of some French in my heritage, although it's a relatively low percentage.


I've just about covered the map of Europe so it's about time I got one right!

I think you've got English, also


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> I've just about covered the map of Europe so it's about time I got one right!
> 
> I think you've got English, also


Also right! You have covered a lot of the map of Europe, although there's one more country in continental Europe I have that I'm surprised you haven't mentioned yet.


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> Also right! You have covered a lot of the map of Europe, although there's one more country in continental Europe I have that I'm surprised you haven't mentioned yet.


well, you said no to southern Europe so that rules out Spain, you already mentioned Germany, that leaves Poland, Belgium, and Netherlands

Poland shares borders with Czech Rep and Slovakia so I'll rule that out since you said earlier when I mentioned both that _one was verrry close_

so I'll guess Belgium since it shares borders with both Germany and France


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> well, you said no to southern Europe so that rules out Spain, you already mentioned Germany, that leaves Poland, Belgium, and Netherlands
> 
> Poland shares borders with Czech Rep and Slovakia so I'll rule that out since you said earlier when I mentioned both that _one was verrry close_
> 
> 
> 
> so I'll guess Belgium since it shares borders with both Germany and France


Oh dear, I think we've had a miscommunication. I didn't realize you'd read the bit about Germany in that one post that I then edited out, and I'm not sure which way you took my odd sentence fragment, but I do have a fair bit of German and that's the country I was trying to hint at. Sorry about that. My bad for the editing fail and subsequent failure to check what you had/hadn't seen  No longer confused why you didn't mention Germany yet...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> French and Hmong ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's cute, I was thinking a nice blend of Mongolian & Spanish.

Edit: Dolt cross off Spanish should've read through the thread prior to guessing.

New guess = French, English & Mongolian?


----------



## Meekers

ae1905 said:


> Philipino! :dry:
> 
> I don't think you look Philipino, do you?


Nope...The only people who seem to know I'm Filipino are Filipinos themselves. I get asked if I'm Korean or Chinese more often than Filipino...


----------



## LilaGrace

LilaGrace said:


> Oh dear, I think we've had a miscommunication. I didn't realize you'd read the bit about Germany in that one post that I then edited out, and I'm not sure which way you took my odd sentence fragment, but I do have a fair bit of German and that's the country I was trying to hint at. Sorry about that. My bad for the editing fail and subsequent failure to check what you had/hadn't seen  No longer confused why you didn't mention Germany yet...


Also, that isn't even quite everything yet, though if you're bored I can give away the other answers I'd accept  I really thought I'd be easier to guess than this, at least for English/German, the two that I guessed I looked most like...


----------



## ae1905

Meekers said:


> Nope...The only people who seem to know I'm Filipino are Filipinos themselves. I get asked if I'm Korean or Chinese more often than Filipino...


there's my problem, it's _Filipino_ not Philipino!

no wonder I didn't recognize you :dry:

you can definitely be Filipino, but not quite like the ones I've seen

Filipinos have some Spanish in their enthnicity, right?

is it all mixed up now, or are there some who are more Spanish than others?


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> Also, that isn't even quite everything yet, though if you're bored I can give away the other answers I'd accept  I really thought I'd be easier to guess than this, at least for English/German, the two that I guessed I looked most like...


well, I couldn't really place it and that's why I didn't guess the first time you put it up; then when I mentioned Turkey I kinda got stuck in that part of Europe; if I hadn't done that I think I would've gone French-English after Italy

so how many others are there and I suppose they're all in Europe, right?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Meekers said:


> Nope...The only people who seem to know I'm Filipino are Filipinos themselves. I get asked if I'm Korean or Chinese more often than Filipino...


Was that an official confirmation of English, French & Filipino ?

If yes, note the Filipino images at the link below. 
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/542178_418977971498373_575876241_n.jpg


----------



## Meekers

ae1905 said:


> there's my problem, it's _Filipino_ not Philipino!
> 
> no wonder I didn't recognize you :dry:
> 
> you can definitely be Filipino, but not quite like the ones I've seen
> 
> Filipinos have some Spanish in their enthnicity, right?
> 
> is it all mixed up now, or are there some who are more Spanish than others?


I've read somewhere that only about 3% of Filipinos have Spanish blood in them. I may be a part of that, as my dad's last name and my mom's maiden name both have Spanish origins!


----------



## Meekers

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Was that an official confirmation of English, French & Filipino ?
> 
> If yes, note the Filipino images at the link below.
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/542178_418977971498373_575876241_n.jpg


Nope, just Filipino ^^"


----------



## ae1905

Meekers said:


> I've read somewhere that only about 3% of Filipinos have Spanish blood in them. I may be a part of that, as my dad's last name and my mom's maiden name both have Spanish origins!


can you tell this 3% by their looks or only by their names?


----------



## Meekers

ae1905 said:


> can you tell this 3% by their looks or only by their names?


Only by their names, I believe.


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> well, I couldn't really place it and that's why I didn't guess the first time you put it up; then when I mentioned Turkey I kinda got stuck in that part of Europe; if I hadn't done that I think I would've gone French-English after Italy
> 
> so how many others are there and I suppose they're all in Europe, right?


So I look French-English-ish to you? Interesting, I didn't think I had enough French to show, but I guess genetics is not that straightforward. I have three more that are European (but only one of them is main-continent Europe) and one non-European. (I was never expecting anyone to guess the non-European factor, nor was I expecting everything to get guessed-- this was mainly curiosity on my part what my mix LOOKED like to others-- it's possible that going in with so many possibilities was not really sporting of me )


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> So I look French-English-ish to you? Interesting, I didn't think I had enough French to show, but I guess genetics is not that straightforward. I have three more that are European (but only one of them is main-continent Europe) and one non-European. (I was never expecting anyone to guess the non-European factor, nor was I expecting everything to get guessed-- this was mainly curiosity on my part what my mix LOOKED like to others-- it's possible that going in with so many possibilities was not really sporting of me )


I couldn't really place you except to say southern European, so I guessed Italian though you don't look 100% Italian. But there is something French-English in your appearance. I'm not sure I'd have guessed German.

Two are not continental, so they're British and maybe Irish. One is continental and I already mentioned Belgium so I'll guess Netherlands.

Do you live in the US?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LilaGrace said:


> Also, that isn't even quite everything yet, though if you're bored I can give away the other answers I'd accept  I really thought I'd be easier to guess than this, at least for English/German, the two that I guessed I looked most like...


No don't make it too easy on us here. We now have confirmation of Filipino & hints of there being at least one more.
Can you offer a hint as to which Hemisphere & whether we're searching for one more ethnicity or several others?


----------



## LilaGrace

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No don't make it too easy on us here. We now have confirmation of Filipino & hints of there being at least one more.
> Can you offer a hint as to which Hemisphere & whether we're searching for one more ethnicity or several others?


I think you're confusing me with Meekers? or meant to reply this with a quote of her?


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> I couldn't really place you except to say southern European, so I guessed Italian though you don't look 100% Italian. But there is something French-English in your appearance. I'm not sure I'd have guessed German.
> 
> Two are not continental, so they're British and maybe Irish. One is continental and I already mentioned Belgium so I'll guess Netherlands.
> 
> Do you live in the US?


Irish, yes. English I counted as already guessed, there's one more non-continental European. No Dutch, though.
Yes, I do live in the US.


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> Irish, yes. English I counted as already guessed, there's one more non-continental European. No Dutch, though.
> Yes, I do live in the US.


but British includes Welsh and Scottish, so you're saying it's neither of those?

the other cont Euro is Poland?

is the other continent in the Americas?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LilaGrace said:


> I think you're confusing me with Meekers? or meant to reply this with a quote of her?


Aw darn you're right, I've mixed your names up with one another. That's all the guessing for me this evening, I'm going to sit out on the back deck, sip a couples glasses of Scotch & feed the mosquitoes.


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> but British includes Welsh and Scottish, so you're saying it's neither of those?
> 
> the other cont Euro is Poland?
> 
> is the other continent in the Americas?


ah, OK, sometimes these terms get confusing, I'm not being intentionally misleading. My other Europe but not continental is indeed Scottish. I still have one more on Continental Europe that's not Poland or anything else we've mentioned. And one more that is, yes, in the Americas.


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> ah, OK, sometimes these terms get confusing, I'm not being intentionally misleading. My other Europe but not continental is indeed Scottish. I still have one more on Continental Europe that's not Poland or anything else we've mentioned. And one more that is, yes, in the Americas.


Denmark

and the one from the Americas is a Hispanic country


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> Denmark
> 
> and the one from the Americas is a Hispanic country


Denmark it is!

But no, not Hispanic. Something else.


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> Denmark it is!
> 
> But no, not Hispanic. Something else.


then it's either US or Canada, and it's not European descendants from the countries already names, right?--ie, it's not French Canadian or American Irish or German?

it's not American Indian, is it?!


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> then it's either US or Canada, and it's not European descendants from the countries already names, right?--ie, it's not French Canadian or American Irish or German?
> 
> it's not American Indian, is it?!


I do have American Indian, actually! On my mother's side there is some, we are not 100% sure of which tribe (the family lore didn't pass down that info), although based on the genealogical research I've done I believe it's Cherokee. If you were guessing by a picture of my mother, you would have been more likely to guess it, as her skin tone is somewhat indicative of the Native side of her heritage.


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> I do have American Indian, actually! On my mother's side there is some, we are not 100% sure of which tribe (the family lore didn't pass down that info), although based on the genealogical research I've done I believe it's Cherokee. If you were guessing by a picture of my mother, you would have been more likely to guess it, as her skin tone is somewhat indicative of the Native side of her heritage.


so you're descended from European immigrants at least two generations back I'd guess, that's why you've got so many different nationalities

this must be the norm for a lot of people who've been here for many generations

what do people normally guess for you?


----------



## mikan

Hi guys!
I think mine is going to be a little difficult.
I have 2 heritages only.
Any guesses?:crazy:


----------



## ientipi

mikan said:


> Hi guys!
> I think mine is going to be a little difficult.
> I have 2 heritages only.
> Any guesses?:crazy:


Italian maybe?


----------



## lemonfries

mikan said:


> Hi guys!
> I think mine is going to be a little difficult.
> I have 2 heritages only.
> Any guesses?:crazy:


Columbian and Venezuelan  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikan

@ientipi I get that a lot, but not even close! 
@lemonfries Nope!:crazy:


----------



## LilaGrace

ae1905 said:


> so you're descended from European immigrants at least two generations back I'd guess, that's why you've got so many different nationalities
> 
> this must be the norm for a lot of people who've been here for many generations
> 
> what do people normally guess for you?


Honestly, people don't normally guess, although someone said once I could probably pass pretty easily for Mediterranean (which seemed to be true, when I was in Spain, people didn't look at me and assume I wasn't from there). I think I'm generally thought of as just a standard white American type, but I enjoy thinking of myself as a patchwork of all these instead. And yes, overall my family has been here for awhile.
Did you decide what element was in that familiar, but not quite placing it, you were going for? Or does the mix just kind of come together to somehow equal vaguely southern Europe/Meditarranean?


----------



## Stasis

@mikan Japanese?


----------



## ai.tran.75

lemonfries said:


> Columbian and Venezuelan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Persian and Irish ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

LilaGrace said:


> Honestly, people don't normally guess, although someone said once I could probably pass pretty easily for Mediterranean (which seemed to be true, when I was in Spain, people didn't look at me and assume I wasn't from there). I think I'm generally thought of as just a standard white American type, but I enjoy thinking of myself as a patchwork of all these instead. And yes, overall my family has been here for awhile.
> Did you decide what element was in that familiar, but not quite placing it, you were going for? *Or does the mix just kind of come together to somehow equal vaguely southern Europe/Meditarranean?*


I was thinking Mediterranean which is why I thought there was a chance of Middle East even

that's good, keep people guessing, you know!


----------



## mikan

@EDLC Nope  
@ai.tran.75 YES!!!:wink: You got one right. Persian, but not irish


----------



## ae1905

mikan said:


> Hi guys!
> I think mine is going to be a little difficult.
> I have 2 heritages only.
> Any guesses?:crazy:



Persian was a good guess cuz you have that Indo-European look that they and many Pakistanis and northern Indians have--I might've guessed Indian myself (that's not my guess)

your parents didn't meet in Iran did they?


----------



## mikan

@ae1905 I have very little indian in my blood; almost none, but that's not one of my main heritages.
Nope, they did not. Parts of my family are originally from persia and now no longer living there. Mixed with another ethnicity for a couple of generations and here I am.


----------



## ae1905

mikan said:


> @ae1905 I have very little indian in my blood; almost none, but that's not one of my main heritages.
> Nope, they did not. Parts of my family are originally from persia and now no longer living there. Mixed with another ethnicity for a couple of generations and here I am.


by "here" I assume you mean a country that has many ethnicities, like the US or England

your hair is lighter than most Persians so one of your parents has dirty blonde hair, so I'll guess a northern European country


----------



## mikan

@ae1905 Nope! Not even close.:crazy:
I do not live in those countries, the country I live in is pretty multicultural but not as much as the US or the UK.
In fact, I live really far from those.
If you see closely my hair is dyed. My true hair color is black, the same as both of my parents.


----------



## ae1905

mikan said:


> @ae1905 Nope! Not even close.:crazy:
> I do not live in those countries, the country I live in is pretty multicultural but not as much as the US or the UK.
> In fact, I live really far from those.
> If you see closely my hair is dyed. My true hair color is black, the same as both of my parents.


I never dyed my hair--how could I tell by "looking closely" that yours is dyed?

so you live in Australia or NZ, right?

I'm still guessing the other parent is from Europe, but the southern part--if not, then middle east


----------



## ai.tran.75

Hmm is the other part Greek ? @mikan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikan

@ai.tran.75 Nope, not any bit of greek. 
@ae1905 No and no.
The roots of my hair are in black and the rest are dyed in brown.
Yes!- an obvious ethnicity from the middle east.
I guess you'll already know by now.


----------



## ae1905

mikan said:


> @ai.tran.75 Nope, not any bit of greek.
> @ae1905 No and no.
> The roots of my hair are in black and the rest are dyed in brown.
> Yes!- an obvious ethnicity from the middle east.
> I guess you'll already know by now.


Arab


----------



## mikan

@ae1905 You got it! I'm half arab/persian.
I guess that was a easy, I thought it'd be a little difficult.
*claps*


----------



## ae1905

mikan said:


> @ae1905 You got it! I'm half arab/persian.
> I guess that was a easy, I thought it'd be a little difficult.
> *claps*


are your parents both Shia Muslims?

I'm curious how much mixing there is of Muslim sects, cuz there was a time when Catholics and Protestants were like oil and water


----------



## mikan

@ae1905 Shia and Sunnis are still like oil and water. Both of my parents are from the sunni minorities among shia iran. There are still sunni’s in iran but are very little, most of them have left iran.
In fact, weeks ago a war started between shia’s and sunni’s in Iraq.
I guess the percentage of mixing between shia and sunni is very low. The hatred they both experience toward each other is deep. I don’t know when we will be able to live with one another, I personally do not see a reason for all this mess.
But I guess some moderate muslims do not care what sect you are, it's only the extremists.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Pappy

I am an amalgamation of most of europe but their is three distinct ones and a native american one. can you guess?

Swordsman of Mana: English


----------



## mikan

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


british? french? somewhere up north?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Dutch/Polish.


----------



## mikan

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


Also think you might be bulgarian


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

mikan said:


> Also think you might be bulgarian


Swedish?


----------



## kimpossible119

Okay. What's my ethnicity? There are two-three main ones. And I took the Ancestry DNA test to back it up XD


----------



## ae1905

kimpossible119 said:


> Okay. What's my ethnicity? There are two-three main ones. And I took the Ancestry DNA test to back it up XD



you have Scandinavian


----------



## nonstampcollector

Do your worst.









*Note this is an awkward work self taken picture.


----------



## ai.tran.75

nonstampcollector said:


> Do your worst.
> 
> View attachment 177426
> 
> 
> *Note this is an awkward work self taken picture.


are you part jewish?


----------



## Lucky Luciano

nonstampcollector said:


> Do your worst.
> 
> View attachment 177426
> 
> 
> *Note this is an awkward work self taken picture.


Dutch


----------



## nonstampcollector

ai.tran.75 said:


> are you part jewish?


I certainly am. At least that's one part of my mixed heritage. There's at least three more in there...




Lucky Luciano said:


> Dutch


Might I ask how you arrived at this conclusion?


----------



## kevinlolwut




----------



## Tzara

ai.tran.75 said:


> Finnish or German ?


Nope.

Scottish (Check)
Hint (Again): 2 Balkans and 1 Mid-eastern left.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> Nope.
> 
> Scottish (Check)
> Hint (Again): 2 Balkans and 1 Mid-eastern left.


Are you 

Arabic , Turkish , Bosnian , Bulgarian or Romanian ?


----------



## melancholy

Tzara said:


> Close.
> 
> Tip:
> I got 2 in the balkans, 1 in middle east"ish" and 1 in the British Isles(Scottish).
> 
> Oh and you look slavic


Bulgarian? 

And, you're right, it's in the Slavic group. East branch, particularly.
Any guesses where?

@Zibziby - Indian? Jewish?


----------



## Tzara

melancholy said:


> Bulgarian?
> 
> And, you're right, it's in the Slavic group. East branch, particularly.
> Any guesses where?


Correct! 1 mid eastern and 1 Balkan left.
(Bulgarian, Scottish)

As for you.. Hmm. You are visibly slavic, but you dont have the southern slavic jawline(yours is somewhat polish). and you said it was on the east branch.
Belarusian?


----------



## melancholy

Tzara said:


> Correct! 1 mid eastern and 1 Balkan left.
> (Bulgarian, Scottish)
> 
> As for you.. Hmm. You are visibly slavic, but you dont have the southern slavic jawline(yours is somewhat polish). and you said it was on the east branch.
> Belarusian?


Greek? Syrian?

And, nope, not Belarusian.


----------



## Tzara

melancholy said:


> Greek? Syrian?
> 
> And, nope, not Belarusian.


Nope

Polish? Lithuanian?


----------



## Alek

Tzara said:


> Again Very very close.


hmmm Moldovans can sometimes have pale, flawless skin. Don't think you have Slavic in you, do you? Macedonian? Also don't think you have features of the Germanic countries, they're much easier to spot. Damn it and I was sure it was Hungary


----------



## Alek

melancholy said:


> English?


Ukrainian, maybe Slovakian


----------



## laura palmer

@Zibziby - Indian? Jewish?[/QUOTE]

Most of my family is pretty jewish-ish, so yeah a+


----------



## melancholy

Tzara said:


> Nope
> 
> Polish? Lithuanian?


Albanian? Serbian?
And, no, none of those.

@Alek - You're close with the Ukrainian.


----------



## Tzara

melancholy said:


> Albanian? Serbian?
> And, no, none of those.
> 
> @Alek - You're close with the Ukrainian.


Latvian? Ukrainian? 

Albanian is correct! 

Only one mid eastern left


----------



## Alek

@melancholy Russian?


----------



## Adena

@Alek Ukrainian?

Try me:







Bad picture but you get the idea.


----------



## melancholy

Tzara said:


> Latvian? Ukrainian?
> 
> Albanian is correct!
> 
> Only one mid eastern left


Saudi Arabian?
And nope.

@Alek - Russian is correct!
My dad is actually from there.
Okay, I have four smaller ones left.

And are you Russian? Ukrainian?

@JudyBoBudy - French? English?


----------



## Adena

melancholy said:


> @JudyBoBudy - French? English?


 @melancholy Technically I'm Israeli, but my hertiage is Russian, Polish, Georgian, Austrian and Romanian. A bit complicated, I know!


----------



## Alek

melancholy said:


> Russian is correct!
> My dad is actually from there.
> Okay, I have four smaller ones left.
> 
> And are you Russian? Ukrainian?


No and no, but close enough! More central


----------



## Tzara

melancholy said:


> Saudi Arabian?
> And nope.


Lol no :tongue:


----------



## kevinlolwut

BlueberryCupcake said:


> I dont what heritage your attached thumbnail is. Sorry, but based on the picture above: south korean?



Nope, fully Viet. Most people I meet guess I'm Korean though!


----------



## ai.tran.75

kevinlolwut said:


> Nope, fully Viet. Most people I meet guess I'm Korean though!


Oh couldn't tell that you're Viet - fool me


----------



## Max

ai.tran.75 said:


> Oh couldn't tell that you're Viet - fool me


You're from Shanghai? And that's in mainland China, am I right?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Wontlookdown said:


> You're from Shanghai? And that's in mainland China, am I right?


Hahaha no no no - I was born and raise in California , what makes you think I'm from Shanghai ? I have a tenant from Shanghai living in my house though.


----------



## Max

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hahaha no no no - I was born and raise in California , what makes you think I'm from Shanghai ? I have a tenant from Shanghai living in my house though.


I dunno, I think it was because you said something about tea in Shanghai in another thread. Or it was me speed reading again.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Wontlookdown said:


> I dunno, I think it was because you said something about tea in Shanghai in another thread. Or it was me speed reading again.


Oh yeah - it was a would you ---- with me thread  I think it was would you have tea with me in Shanghai 

No I'm not even Chinese


----------



## Max

ai.tran.75 said:


> Oh yeah - it was a would you ---- with me thread
> 
> No I'm not even Chinese


Yes. Are you Asian? Or even Hispanic? (I suck at guessing games, LOL).


----------



## ai.tran.75

Wontlookdown said:


> Yes. Are you Asian? Or even Hispanic? (I suck at guessing games, LOL).


Correct ! I'm Hispanic no no I'm jk 
I am Asian though


----------



## Max

ai.tran.75 said:


> Correct ! I'm Hispanic no no I'm jk
> I am Asian though


Nice =) I would elaborate and say Japanese, but I'm probably wrong.

You can probably guess what I am...


----------



## ai.tran.75

Wontlookdown said:


> Nice =) I would elaborate and say Japanese, but I'm probably wrong.
> 
> You can probably guess what I am...


British ?


----------



## Max

ai.tran.75 said:


> British ?


Sadly yes, though I can be categorized as Irish also. It's the part I live in, allows you to have both passports.


----------



## Derse Dreamer

hihihi, I hope someone gets this correctly!:tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75

PaintedVixen said:


> View attachment 182242
> 
> hihihi, I hope someone gets this correctly!:tongue:


Are you Chinese?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ai.tran.75 said:


> Are you Chinese?


nope!


----------



## ai.tran.75

PaintedVixen said:


> nope!


Tibetan? Hmong ? Malaysian?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ai.tran.75 said:


> Tibetan? Hmong ? Malaysian?


I'm afraid not :wink:


----------



## ai.tran.75

ai.tran.75 said:


> Tibetan? Hmong ? Malaysian?


Indonesian ? Nepaleese? Burmese?


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ai.tran.75 said:


> Indonesian ? Nepaleese? Burmese?


Bingo with the second one! How'd ya guess? :tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75

PaintedVixen said:


> Bingo with the second one! How'd ya guess? :tongue:


Well you don't look Viet /jap/Korean/ Filipino 
And it only took me 6 guesses!


----------



## Derse Dreamer

ai.tran.75 said:


> Well you don't look Viet /jap/Korean/ Filipino
> And it only took me 6 guesses!


Most people can't guess my heritage without me guiding them a little, so I guess I'm just happy you guessed it correctly at all! Have you met any Nepalese people irl or online, though?


----------



## ai.tran.75

PaintedVixen said:


> Most people can't guess my heritage without me guiding them a little, so I guess I'm just happy you guessed it correctly at all! Have you met any Nepalese people irl or online, though?


Once- I had a neighbor who was Nepalese


----------



## Adena

Try me, a different picture this time!


----------



## jjcu

@JudyBoBudy
I'm going to guess Scottish.

Just wondering...


----------



## Malandro

Okay, my ethnicity is technically 4 places, but caters mainly to two. My heritage is three places. Be warned, the three places are no-were near each other. GUESS! *cheering*


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ai.tran.75 said:


> hits forehead* shouldve guessed it earlier- I just recalled remembering your name =) how many languages do you speak?


haha yes, I was wondering why you didn't guess it earlier.

I speak romanian,russian,english,french,spanish and italian - although I'm not fluent in the last two, I just understand most of it.


----------



## ae1905

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> haha yes, I was wondering why you didn't guess it earlier.
> 
> I speak *romanian*,russian,english,french,spanish and italian - although I'm not fluent in the last two, I just understand most of it.


is that why your parents name you after Caesar?

do you have siblings named Claudius and Nero?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> is that why your parents name you after Caesar?
> 
> do you have siblings named Claudius and Nero?


No I don't. Do you have siblings named Monica and Chandler?


----------



## ae1905

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> No I don't. Do you have siblings named Monica and Chandler?


yes, but they changed their names when we stopped being friends


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

ae1905 said:


> yes, but they changed their names when we stopped being friends


I used to have siblings named Cassius and Brutus but I killed them in their infancy.


----------



## shakti

sharlzkidarlz said:


> View attachment 186610
> 
> 
> Okay, my ethnicity is technically 4 places, but caters mainly to two. My heritage is three places. Be warned, the three places are no-were near each other. GUESS! *cheering*


Uhhh...something African and perhaps something Arab? Nigerian and Syrian...to take a few wild stabs in the dark


----------



## Tzara

sharlzkidarlz said:


> View attachment 186610
> 
> 
> Okay, my ethnicity is technically 4 places, but caters mainly to two. My heritage is three places. Be warned, the three places are no-were near each other. GUESS! *cheering*


indian, angolan, english?


----------



## Malandro

shakti said:


> Uhhh...something African and perhaps something Arab? Nigerian and Syrian...to take a few wild stabs in the dark


All the same continent XD Not far apart enough  Technically, yes to 'something African' but in name only. I'm not immediately African descent though 



Tzara said:


> indian, angolan, english?


Yes to the last one, though I prefer 'British'.

So ethnicity: Black Afro-Country 1 Country 2 British
and heritage: British

I can give a hint: They're both not in any African countries.


----------



## Tzara

sharlzkidarlz said:


> So ethnicity: Black Afro-Country 1 Country 2 British
> and heritage: British
> 
> I can give a hint: They're both not in any African countries.


Pakistani?
awesome long shot = Haitian?


----------



## cherry branches

I'll play since mine is kinda unusual. it's 2 pretty well-known countries. To narrow things down, one country is in Central America.


----------



## Malandro

Tzara said:


> Pakistani?
> awesome long shot = Haitian?


Nope, but the second one is pretty close


----------



## Malandro

cherybranchs said:


> I'll play since mine is kinda unusual. it's 2 pretty well-known countries. To narrow things down, one country is in Central America.


Dominican Republic and USA.


----------



## Tzara

sharlzkidarlz said:


> Nope, but the second one is pretty close


cuban?


----------



## Tzara

cherybranchs said:


> I'll play since mine is kinda unusual. it's 2 pretty well-known countries. To narrow things down, one country is in Central America.


italian and sth else


----------



## cherry branches

sharlzkidarlz said:


> Dominican Republic and USA.


No. the central american country is one of 7 and its toward the middle of central america. and no USA.


----------



## ai.tran.75

cherybranchs said:


> I'll play since mine is kinda unusual. it's 2 pretty well-known countries. To narrow things down, one country is in Central America.


Are you Mexican? Cuban? Spanish ?


----------



## cherry branches

Tzara said:


> italian and sth else


i'm gonna make this easier cuz i hate dragging things out. think asian for the second country.


----------



## Tzara

cherybranchs said:


> No. the central american country is one of 7 and its toward the middle of central america. and no USA.


Costa Rican?


----------



## shakti

cherybranchs said:


> I'll play since mine is kinda unusual. it's 2 pretty well-known countries. To narrow things down, one country is in Central America.


Japanese and Nicaraguan?


----------



## JaySH

crumbs said:


> So close.


Austrian, Czech....


----------



## crumbs

JaySH said:


> Austrian, Czech....


Austrian. You win. 

*throws confetti*


----------



## JaySH

crumbs said:


> Austrian. You win.
> 
> *throws confetti*


All 4 baby. :shocked: I got all 4.


----------



## crumbs

JaySH said:


> All 4 baby. :shocked: I got all 4.


*throws 4x the confetti*


----------



## JaySH

crumbs said:


> *throws 4x the confetti*


We should throw something else....gonna have confetti all over me. Much rather celebrate with...I don't know... crumbs all over me.:wink::tongue:

Jk, Jk. :happy:


----------



## crumbs

JaySH said:


> We should throw something else....gonna have confetti all over me. Much rather celebrate with...I don't know... crumbs all over me.:wink::tongue:
> 
> Jk, Jk. :happy:


I mean, it's more painful than confetti, but...if you wanted....

*toasts bread, throws at Jay* 

The pigeons thank you. :tongue:


----------



## Miguel G

Here I am, guess away.. 2nd pic is to give a better idea of my complexion.


----------



## Miguel G

Click the photo to enlarge because they're pretty small


----------



## Max

Miguel G said:


> Here I am, guess away.. 2nd pic is to give a better idea of my complexion.
> 
> View attachment 200018
> 
> 
> View attachment 200026


Your name is Miguel, which hints at Spanish ancestry. And you have a tanned complexion But you also seem a little Americanzed, so I am gonna guess, Puerto Rican/Dominican American. But you also may have some African roots via your hair.


----------



## Miguel G

wrong on all three lol. you were right about something, just not the african or puerto rican or dominacan.. the hair thing is what happens when I don't use conditioner lol


----------



## Max

Miguel G said:


> wrong on all three lol. you were right about something, just not the african or puerto rican or dominacan.. the hair thing is what happens when I don't use conditioner lol


So. American? xD Alright. I cheated on that. I stalked you xD

I used to use conditioner. But then I got lazy. Haha.


----------



## Miguel G

I should have said you were right on two things.. I'm american and spanish


----------



## Sir Monocle

This is moi motha truckaaaaz!!! @Tzara and @Wontlookdown can't participate...... I think they knowwwzzzz! (-_-)



These are from yesterday: XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Good luck, I'm a mutt.


Let me guess....... Irish, Anglo, French? XP


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> This is moi motha truckaaaaz!!! @Tzara and @Wontlookdown can't participate...... I think they knowwwzzzz! (-_-)
> 
> 
> 
> These are from yesterday: XP


> #nofilter


----------



## AidanOfSweden

AxanGad said:


> This is moi motha truckaaaaz!!! @Tzara and @Wontlookdown can't participate...... I think they knowwwzzzz! (-_-)
> 
> 
> 
> These are from yesterday: XP


Lebanese or Syrian?


----------



## B00Bz

I could destroy yall's confidence in our abilities here but honestly I would have guessed you Dominican and Axan Spanish.


----------



## Sir Monocle

AidanOfSweden said:


> Lebanese or Syrian?


Wow! Really? I look lebanese and syrian? Well, I guess it's the nose.... they used to call my dad "Lebanese" as a nickname when he was younger... but that is a million miles off. XP

hahaha, that is a really good guess........ but nope. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> I could destroy yall's confidence in our abilities here but honestly I would have guessed you Dominican and Axan Spanish.


hahaha, well, Spanish is one of them.... guess there is like two more to go...... plus the country where I come from, but that one is a given. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> > #nofilter


Muuuuahahahahaha.... it's special rules week. XP


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, well, Spanish is one of them.... guess there is like two more to go...... plus the country where I come from, but that one is a given. XD


I know you were born in Mexico and live in Texas haha. You left it up. Italian? You look a bit European. Greek? Romanian? Not French. Am I even close? Or is this from a different continent?


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> Muuuuahahahahaha.... it's special rules week. XP


It is lol.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> I know you were born in Mexico and live in Texas haha. You left it up. Italian? You look a bit European. Greek? Romanian? Not French. Am I even close? Or is this from a different continent?


hahaha, that's why I said that where I come from is a given. XP

AND yeap... not close, but you did say one of them. Actually, French is one of them..... guess there is one more left to go, but I guess, that is also kind of given. XD

EDIT/HINT: I come from the Americas.


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, that's why I said that where I come from is a given. XP
> 
> AND yeap... not close, but you did say one of them. Actually, French is one of them..... guess there is one more left to go, but I guess, that is also kind of given. XD
> 
> EDIT/HINT: I come from the Americas.


What part? Can you tell us that at least? XD 

Or I'll be going over all the countries off the top of my head.

I have a good memory of all the world countries.

Memorizing atlases is one of my fave past times lol.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> What part? Can you tell us that at least? XD
> 
> Or I'll be going over all the countries off the top of my head.
> 
> I have a good memory of all the world countries.
> 
> Memorizing atlases is one of my fave past times lol.


Not a place. XD Here goes another hint for the tivia XP

HINT: What was there plenty of in the Americas before the Europeans came? hahaha

EDIT: http://lobertrindsay.wordpress.com/2011/06/14/races-of-mexico/


----------



## B00Bz

You look 100% European to me honestly XD it could be the pictures though. I know a Spanish guy who reminds me of you a little...why I said that.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> You look 100% European to me honestly XD it could be the pictures though. I know a Spanish guy who reminds me of you a little...why I said that.


Really? Well, I guess I lean more towards that spectrum of my genes.... I mean, most Mexicans are very mixed around with a lot of races.... more so with Spaniards than anything else. But yeah, we are so mixed around.... that if I have a kid.... even if it is with a white woman... there is a probability of the kid coming out darker skinned. XP, not too much though, I guess. hahahaha

Here is a picture of my mother. She has like caramel color skin, and I have a brother that is darker than her, but he doesn't like to take pictures. Hahahaha, I guess, if no one paid attention.. one would think that we are not related at all since we all look so different.... but yes... we all do come from the same father. XD hahahah


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> Really? Well, I guess I lean more towards that spectrum of my genes.... I mean, most Mexicans are very mixed around with a lot of races.... more so with Spaniards than anything else. But yeah, we are so mixed around.... that if I have a kid.... even if it is with a white woman... there is a probability of the kid coming out darker skinned. XP, not too much though, I guess. hahahaha
> 
> Here is a picture of my mother. She has like caramel color skin, and I have a brother that is darker than her, but he doesn't like to take pictures. Hahahaha, I guess, if no one paid attention.. one would think that we are not related at all since we all look so different.... but yes... we all do come from the same father. XD hahahah


My Dad's pretty dark. He has dark brown hair, dark brown eyes and is pretty tanned. (I think he has Spanish decent, or something along those lines. Can't remember...) My Mother has blonde hair, blue eyes and fair skin. My brother is a mix of them both (he has tanned skin-lighter than my Dad's, brown hair and hazel eyes), whereas I ended up a really light version of my Dad with blue eyes and brown hair. Genetics suck sometimes lol. My Dad's side are mixed up too.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> My Dad's pretty dark. He has dark brown hair, dark brown eyes and is pretty tanned. (I think he has Spanish decent, or something along those lines. Can't remember...) My Mother has blonde hair, blue eyes and fair skin. My brother is a mix of them both (he has tanned skin-lighter than my Dad's, brown hair and hazel eyes), whereas I ended up a really light version of my Dad with blue eyes and brown hair. Genetics suck sometimes lol. My Dad's side are mixed up too.


hahaha, I don't think it sucks... diversity is good. XP unless you wanted to be blond. It's funny that one of my great grandfathers was reaaaaally really really dark skin, but had blue eyes... and I my dad's dad has green/hazel looking eyes and I have brown eyes. XP

Yeap, all of my brothers and sisters are different shades of brown and white. My little sister looks like a gypsy. XD hahahaha
She has tanned skin and had green eyes when she was little, but for some reason they turned brown on their own.... she still has a little green spot in one of her eyes.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Really? Well, I guess I lean more towards that spectrum of my genes.... I mean, most Mexicans are very mixed around with a lot of races.... more so with Spaniards than anything else. But yeah, we are so mixed around.... that if I have a kid.... even if it is with a white woman... there is a probability of the kid coming out darker skinned. XP, not too much though, I guess. hahahaha
> 
> Here is a picture of my mother. She has like caramel color skin, and I have a brother that is darker than her, but he doesn't like to take pictures. Hahahaha, I guess, if no one paid attention.. one would think that we are not related at all since we all look so different.... but yes... we all do come from the same father. XD hahahah


You're mom looks a lot like mine in that picture, well actually it's hard to tell with the glasses, but she looks similar for sure.


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, I don't think it sucks... diversity is good. XP unless you wanted to be blond. It's funny that one of my great grandfathers was reaaaaally really really dark skin, but had blue eyes... and I my dad's dad has green/hazel looking eyes and I have brown eyes. XP
> 
> Yeap, all of my brothers and sisters are different shades of brown and white. My little sister looks like a gypsy. XD hahahaha
> She has tanned skin and had green eyes when she was little, but for some reason they turned brown on their own.... she still has a little green spot in one of her eyes.


Yeah. I keep joking that if my parents have another kid, that it will have blonde hair, blue eyes and really dark skin lol. I don't think they're having another one though. 

My Grandad has dark tanned skin, used to have dark hair and has blue eyes. Lol. And my Grandma also, but she has like brown hair and brown eyes. My Uncle has blue eyes, dark hair and tanned skin. My Aunt has green eyes, dark hair and tanned skin  And I told you about my Dad. 

I seen an ad on TV. Now I wanna chicken burger...


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> You're mom looks a lot like mine in that picture, well actually it's hard to tell with the glasses, but she looks similar for sure.


Yeah, I don't have many pictures of my mother without her sunglasses... light bother's her a lot. XD I found this one though..... 



This is my grandfather/mother's father.... he already passed away a year ago.



hahaha, I should stop posting pictures of my family. These are going to be the last ones. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Yeah. I keep joking that if my parents have another kid, that it will have blonde hair, blue eyes and really dark skin lol. I don't think they're having another one though.
> 
> My Grandad has dark tanned skin, used to have dark hair and has blue eyes. Lol. And my Grandma also, but she has like brown hair and brown eyes. My Uncle has blue eyes, dark hair and tanned skin. My Aunt has green eyes, dark hair and tanned skin  And I told you about my Dad.
> 
> I seen an ad on TV. Now I wanna chicken burger...


hahaha, that would be a funny combination...... blonde with dark skin and blue eyes. I'm trying to imagine it. XP

Damn, so most of the family on your dad's side is tanned with colored eyes? That is like my ideal combination for a woman. 

I really don't mind any colors at all though... could just as easily date black person or a white person.... my cousin is married to a black guy, and one of her kids has a bad-ass afro. XP


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, that would be a funny combination...... blonde with dark skin and blue eyes. I'm trying to imagine it. XP
> 
> Damn, so most of the family on your dad's side is tanned with colored eyes? That is like my ideal combination for a woman.
> 
> I really don't mind any colors at all though... could just as easily date black person or a white person.... my cousin is married to a black guy, and one of her kids has a bad-ass afro. XP


Yeah. They are lol.

Same here.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

AxanGad said:


> Let me guess....... Irish, Anglo, French? XP


Yes!  Good job. Well, French Canadian/Québécois but close enough.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Flaming Bassoon said:


> Yes!  Good job. Well, French Canadian/Québécois but close enough.


God whispers into my ears at night. D: (O.O)

Hahaha, just kidding. 

Actually, it just popped into my head. Didn't even think about it. Lucky guess I guess. XD


----------



## VinnieBob

o.k what I be and don't be sayin ugly


----------



## StellarSkies

Have fun! (;


----------



## Serenade

StellarSkies said:


> View attachment 202394
> 
> 
> View attachment 202402
> 
> 
> Have fun! (;


Irish, British, and and/or Polish...?


----------



## Serenade

If I ever had a mug shot. 









And, yes, I have pimples (hint for ethnicity if you're into genetics). Sorry if it grosses you out Dx


----------



## Banjo

Kintsugi said:


> From the image, my guess would be either German, Dutch, or English.


Interesting, I think it will make it easier with a photo from after having cut my hair and beard
http://i58.tinypic.com/30rv1hu.jpg


----------



## B00Bz

Banjo said:


> Interesting, I think it will make it easier with a photo from after having cut my hair and beard
> http://i58.tinypic.com/30rv1hu.jpg


Irish/Swedish


----------



## B00Bz

You seem like experts, so I want to throw down. I've been told I look pretty ambiguous.

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o289/gbiz1990/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsddfd4a81.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/...1-bac0-4794-9c6c-7a0efaa0b4f2_zpsac642925.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/...d-f9fb-4305-b038-606c23c7e6d1_zpse12d3c20.jpg
http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/...2-27e1-4823-84c8-3b327488113d_zps9caec5c3.jpg

*not ethnically italian*


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> Sure
> I was just thinking of how people look from different countries from what I have seen, and your hair color and eye color are typically nordic and/or from celtic areas, so southern European is out of the question. Northern Europe, yes, but you do not look very slavic at all, so left is western Europe. You look more Nordic than British or Irish, yet not really Scandinavian, as the red-blonde tone in your hair is more common west from Sweden, so left I was with the guesses of France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany or Denmark. My general impression is that people from a belt in Belgium north towards Denma
> rk tend to hold these features far more often than in France or Germany. Hence, my guess.


Interesting! Are you an anthropologist?


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> Interesting, I think it will make it easier with a photo from after having cut my hair and beard
> http://i58.tinypic.com/30rv1hu.jpg


I'd say German.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> You seem like experts, so I want to throw down. I've been told I look pretty ambiguous.
> 
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o289/gbiz1990/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsddfd4a81.jpg
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/...d-f9fb-4305-b038-606c23c7e6d1_zpse12d3c20.jpg
> http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/...2-27e1-4823-84c8-3b327488113d_zps9caec5c3.jpg
> 
> *not ethnically italian*


hahaha, well, it says you were born in Italy on the little book thingy under your avatar, but to be honest.... I wouldn't have guessed it. XP


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, well, it says you were born in Italy on the little book thingy under your avatar, but to be honest.... I wouldn't have guessed it. XP


This boy in high school used to insist I was French lol


----------



## B00Bz

Kintsugi said:


> Interesting! Are you an anthropologist?
> 
> Your insight/opinions are interesting. Here are some more photos of me. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 202546
> 
> 
> (I'm on the right. That's my natural hair color. I've never dyed my hair).
> 
> View attachment 202554
> 
> 
> Me in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 202562
> 
> 
> Me on the far right.


You could literally be of any European background.


----------



## Kintsugi

B00Bz said:


> You could literally be of any European background.


That's like saying that I could be of any Asian background.


----------



## Banjo

> This boy in high school used to insist I was French lol


My first thought before anyone mentioned Italian was Southern European, towards the east: Greek, Macedonian or Bulgarian. But Slovene or Italian wouldn't come as a surprise. Spanish or French much more so.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Kintsugi said:


> That's like saying that I could be of any Asian background.


I would say you're from Earth.... but I may be wrong.... XD


----------



## B00Bz

Kintsugi said:


> That's like saying that I could be of any Asian background.


It is, but you really could be. Kinda jealous.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> This boy in high school used to insist I was French lol


I go with what @Banjo said. Those were also some of my guesses for @Kintsugi, but my guessing ran out of luck. :C


----------



## B00Bz

Yes you both are really close, damn I thought it would be more difficult. :frustrating:


----------



## Kintsugi

B00Bz said:


> It is, but you really could be. Kinda jealous.


Why are you jealous?

What is your heritage?

Btw, I find European looks to be boring. I'm rather attracted to Asian looks, and, I have a soft spot for Africans too. They so hawt. <3

I'm just lucky that I'm dating an Asian, I guess.


----------



## Banjo

Kintsugi said:


> Interesting! Are you an anthropologist?


Nah, it's just probably part of my interest to guess where people come from or what their heritage is, as I am interested in cultural differences, travelling, genealogy and history. Just like I like people-watching and sitting and guess what their work is, how they live and what they are about to do next 

I would still say that in NW Europe you would pass as a native, more so in Northern Germany and Denmark, but you could probably get away in a belt stretching from Ireland to Latvia.


----------



## Banjo

B00Bz said:


> Yes you both are really close, damn I thought it would be more difficult. :frustrating:


You're not Romanian, are you?


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> Nah, it's just probably part of my interest to guess where people come from or what their heritage is, as I am interested in cultural differences, travelling, genealogy and history. Just ike I like people-watching and sitting and guess what their work is, how they live and what they are about to do next
> 
> I would still say that in NW Europe you would pass as a native, more so in Northern Germany and Denmark, but you could probably get away in a belt stretching from Ireland to Latvia.


Superficially you may be able to tell where parts of me originate from....but....I think, that's about it.


----------



## B00Bz

Banjo said:


> You're not Romanian, are you?


No but I am told I look that quite often.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> If I ever had a mug shot.
> 
> View attachment 202466
> 
> 
> And, yes, I have pimples (hint for ethnicity if you're into genetics). Sorry if it grosses you out Dx


I would go with French or British on this one. 

EDIT: I think all races can get pimples.. guess it just depends on what you eat.... or your hormones.


----------



## B00Bz

Kintsugi said:


> Why are you jealous?
> 
> What is your heritage?
> 
> Btw, I find European looks to be boring. I'm rather attracted to Asian looks, and, I have a soft spot for Africans too. They so hawt. <3
> 
> I'm just lucky that I'm dating an Asian, I guess.


People don't assume anything about you if you look pan-euro, plus it means you have really good features.

I agree with you asians have amazing bone structure. I know what you mean about Europeans being boring looking, I think it's because the European look is in, so everyone tried to imitate it, but there is so much beauty in all kinds of people. It's sad and detrimental both to european people's image and everyone elses.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> No but I am told I look that quite often.


Kosovo or Montenegro? I'll stick to Southeastern Europe.... too many countries in that region. XP


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> I would go with French or British on this one.
> 
> EDIT: I think all races can get pimples.. guess it just depends on what you eat.... or your hormones.


Nope...You'd be surprise what I am! Hint: there's three of 'em.

I'm a teenager. My hormones are raging. And I eat ice cream. A LOT of ice cream (and a bunch of other junk foods) :laughing:


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> People don't assume anything about you if you look pan-euro, plus it means you have really good features.
> 
> I agree with you asians have amazing bone structure. I know what you mean about Europeans being boring looking, I think it's because the European look is in, so everyone tried to imitate it, but there is so much beauty in all kinds of people. It's sad and detrimental both to european people's image and everyone elses.


Hmmm, I think there are beautiful people in any race. I guess it just depends at what attracts you at that specific time that someone "bewilders" you. Don't know if I'm using the correct word. XP


----------



## Serenade

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Acne happens, I'm not grossed out.
> I'd guess that your ancestors were northern European.
> 
> You may find this article useful.
> How is Ethnic Skin Different For Acne | Acne Prone Skin, Ethnic Skin Types | East Bay Area, CA California | Face Reality Acne Clinic


Wow, that was very useful. Thanks! 

And yeah, sort of Northern European.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Kosovo or Montenegro? I'll stick to Southeastern Europe.... too many countries in that region. XP


lol you literally couldn't be closer. I am pretty damn Montenegrin when it comes to mentality. (plz don't ban me its a joke).


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> Nope...You'd be surprise what I am! Hint: there's three of 'em.
> 
> I'm a teenager. My hormones are raging. And I eat ice cream. A LOT of ice cream (and a bunch of other junk foods) :laughing:


Really?! I didn't get any of them? (OoO)

ummmm.... spanish, italian? Argentina? XD hahahaha, Argentina is full of European looking people.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Hmmm, I think there are beautiful people in any race. I guess it just depends at what attracts you at that specific time that someone "bewilders" you. Don't know if I'm using the correct word. XP


I agree. Actually I'm not sure if you are using that word correctly either I'm not 100% sure what you are saying. lol


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> Nope...You'd be surprise what I am! Hint: there's three of 'em.
> 
> I'm a teenager. My hormones are raging. And I eat ice cream. A LOT of ice cream (and a bunch of other junk foods) :laughing:


Are you all one race?


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Really?! I didn't get any of them? (OoO)
> 
> ummmm.... spanish, italian? Argentina? XD hahahaha, Argentina is full of European looking people.


A little bit of Spanish in there. 2 more left!


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> Are you all one race?


I'm an alien. My race is out of this world. lol.


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> I'm an alien. My race is out of this world. lol.


The space race?


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> Wow, that was very useful. Thanks!
> 
> And yeah, sort of Northern European.


Oh, so Northern European.... three mixes of Northern?


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> A little bit of Spanish in there. 2 more left!


Damn, I'm just gonna get a map or Europe and start scratching off countries. XD hahaha


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Oh, so Northern European.... three mixes of Northern?


Hint: Nordic


----------



## Banjo

Kintsugi said:


> Superficially you may be able to tell where parts of me originate from....but....I think, that's about it.


Yeah but let's be honest, it was also an guess. You could as well say you were 100% Spanish and I think nobody would question it. Guesses are made from generalising. We all come from egg and sperm, and that's something we can be sure of in this thread (if we are not going into very deep philosophical arguments about that).


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> The space race?


I am half robot and half martian. And a little bit of moon in me, too.


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> Yeah but let's be honest, it was also an guess. You could as well say you were 100% Spanish and I think nobody would question it. Guesses are made from generalising. We all come from egg and sperm, and that's something we can be sure of in this thread (if we are not going into very deep philosophical arguments about that).


Maybe I want to go into the deeper realms. ^_^ :3


----------



## Sir Monocle

@ Serenade, I don't want to say German.... but I'll say German and ummmmmm..... wild guess Belgium... no wait... Finland. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> Hint: Nordic


Oh maaaaan, my internet is so slow and I'm always seeing the posts all late.... so Denmark. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Banjo said:


> Yeah but let's be honest, it was also an guess. You could as well say you were 100% Spanish and I think nobody would question it. Guesses are made from generalising. We all come from egg and sperm, and that's something we can be sure of in this thread (if we are not going into very deep philosophical arguments about that).


Hell nah! I was born from a tree in my backyard. XP jk


----------



## B00Bz

Finnish or Norwegian?


----------



## Banjo

Kintsugi said:


> Maybe I want to go into the deeper realms. ^_^ :3


I would guess you either have or desire a creative work based on this line. I will go with journalism or photography. (Off-topic).


@Serenade. British-Swedish/Norwegian-Spanish


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Oh maaaaan, my internet is so slow and I'm always seeing the posts all late.... so Denmark. XD


Nice try! Guess again.


----------



## Serenade

@Banjo

Spanish is right. x)


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> I would guess you either have or desire a creative work based on this line. I will go with journalism or photography. (Off-topic).


Can I ask _why? _​^_^


----------



## Serenade

@B00Bz 

If you're referring to me, nope. Not Finnish or Norwegian.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> @B00Bz
> 
> If you're referring to me, nope. Not Finnish or Norwegian.


So you're gonna tell me that you have some Icelandic in you.... how many Nordic countries are there... I feel like I am missing one.... and it is an island as well. hmmmmmmmmmmmm, oh maaaan! XS


----------



## B00Bz

Sami


----------



## Banjo

Kintsugi said:


> Can I ask _why? _​^_^


Well, this reply would be typical from a person who wants to dig deep in everything, like a reporter?


----------



## Serenade

@AxanGad DING DING DING! You got it......right!  Two down, one to go!


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> So you're gonna tell me that you have some Icelandic in you.... how many Nordic countries are there... I feel like I am missing one.... and it is an island as well. hmmmmmmmmmmmm, oh maaaan! XS


Iceland.


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> Well, this reply would be typical from a person who wants to dig deep in everything, like a reporter?


Who am I reporting for, though?


----------



## Banjo

Kintsugi said:


> Who am I reporting for, though?


For yourself, freelancing via Personalitycafe


----------



## Kintsugi

Banjo said:


> For yourself, freelancing via Personalitycafe


I'm actually looking for cheap shag, if truth be told.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Iceland.


Yeah, I looked it up... the other one I was thinking of was the Faroe Islands. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> @AxanGad DING DING DING! You got it......right!  Two down, one to go!


Ok.... so Spanish, Icelandic... and Russian. XP


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Ok.... so Spanish, Icelandic... and Russian. XP


No. x) 

I guess we need another hint. 

Hint: Asian


----------



## Max

Serenade said:


> No. x)
> 
> I guess we need another hint.
> 
> Hint: Asian


Filipino? Vietnamese?


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> No. x)
> 
> I guess we need another hint.
> 
> *Hint: Asian*


Knew it!


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Me too I would love to be an Icelandic goddess instead of an inbred pig farmer.


hahahaha XD

inbred pig farmer... well, maybe... back in the day communities were really small and closed off. XP Don't doubt there was some shagging between cousins in some of those. XD

Naaaaasty! Rather not think of my ancestors in that way. hahahahahaha


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> I'm really bad at looking at people and seeing their ethnicity/ancestry at first glance. Since Canada was once a British colony, I usually end up guessing that all the white people I meet IRL are part Brit xD


If the British ever try to "colonize" me I would tell them, "no sex please, you're British".


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> I thought I was good at guessing... but now I know I suck. hahahaha XD
> 
> But yeah... I'm kind of like that as well..... always thinking that a lot of people are part Spanish or something. XD
> 
> Well, not too far off... Britain and Spain were all over the globe. Those a'holes. XP


Scandinavians travelled all over the globe, too, just _way_ before the Brits and the Spanish. Around 1000 A.D. Ransacked Britian, Russia, France, Spain (basically a lot of Europe, lol!)

And Icelanders founded America first! roud: They had a nasty fight with the aboriginals, though, and they kicked the vikings' butts and sent them packing back to Iceland. x)


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> hahahaha XD
> 
> inbred pig farmer... well, maybe... back in the day communities were really small and closed off. XP Don't doubt there was some shagging between cousins in some of those. XD
> 
> Naaaaasty! Rather not think of my ancestors in that way. hahahahahaha


Don't worry, you're in the blue:


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> Scandinavians travelled all over the globe, too, just _way_ before the Brits and the Spanish. Around 1000 A.D. Ransacked Britian, Russia, France, Spain (basically a lot of Europe, lol!)
> 
> And Icelanders founded America first! roud: They had a nasty fight with the aboriginals, though, and they kicked the vikings' butts and sent them packing back to Iceland. x)


Oh yeah, forgot about the vikings and their bad-ass seaworthy ships. I think they made a movie about that right? Don't remember the name..... I think it took place in Canada. XP

So you come from two races that traveled all over the world. That is pretty neat. I'm imagining Native Americans back in the day trying to travel through the ocean in canoes. Oh my ancestors..... well, part of them. hahahaha


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> If the British ever try to "colonize" me I would tell them, "no sex please, you're British".


hahahahaha, funny. I would also say.... But sirs... not there. XD


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Don't worry, you're in the blue:


hahahaha yeah.... but that doesn't show the Americas... who knows what went on there before the Europeans came. XP I'm hoping it was in the blue as well. hahahahahaha


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> Don't worry, you're in the blue:


Are you Romanian? Russian? Turkish?

Just guessing.


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the vikings and their bad-ass seaworthy ships. I think they made a movie about that right? Don't remember the name..... I think it took place in Canada. XP
> 
> So you come from two races that traveled all over the world. That is pretty neat. I'm imagining Native Americans back in the day trying to travel through the ocean in canoes. Oh my ancestors..... well, part of them. hahahaha


What's your ancestry? And I think i watched that movie you were talking about, but I forget the name too, so it must have been a boring movie xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

@B00Bz, oh yeah... I stopped guessing on you right? Did I ever say the correct country? XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> What's your ancestry? And I think i watched that movie you were talking about, but I forget the name too, so it must have been a boring movie xD


yeah.... kind of. I guess we'll just leave it on that we both saw it. XD hahahaha

My ancestry is Spanish, French, and Native American. Which of the tribes? Don't know.... there were gazillions. XD


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> hahahaha yeah.... but that doesn't show the Americas... who knows what went on there before the Europeans came. XP I'm hoping it was in the blue as well. hahahahahaha


Hmm, I think it has to do with how isolated tribes or clans are. So I'm not sure, but as long as none of your ancestors look like they belong on the scifi channel you should be fine.


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> Are you Romanian? Russian? Turkish?
> 
> Just guessing.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> @_B00Bz_, oh yeah... I stopped guessing on you right? Did I ever say the correct country? XP


Parts of it


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> yeah.... kind of. I guess we'll just leave it on that we both saw it. XD hahahaha
> 
> My ancestry is Spanish, French, and Native American. Which of the tribes? Don't know.... there were gazillions. XD


That's what makes LA so interesting and the same with Africa and India, all those cultures...especially when traditions are preserved into modern times, I love learning about them.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Hmm, I think it has to do with how isolated tribes or clans are. So I'm not sure, but as long as none of your ancestors look like they belong on the scifi channel you should be fine.


Yeah... I think one of my uncles was a cat. So I guess I get my feistyness from him. XD hahaha, but nope... As far as I know.... some might come out in National Geographic... not so much the Sci Fi..... not yet though. XD hahahaha, I'm gonna burn and go to hell!!! XD


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> yeah.... kind of. I guess we'll just leave it on that we both saw it. XD hahahaha
> 
> My ancestry is Spanish, French, and Native American. Which of the tribes? Don't know.... there were gazillions. XD


Cool! We're spanish buddies ^.^ lol

Native American is a very rare ancestry to have after what happened to them when the settlers started acting like complete asses...taking over land, committing genocide, destroying multiple cultures *grumble grumble* :dry:


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


>


Wow, who's that mean looking dude?


----------



## Serenade

@B00Bz 
*still attempts to guess*

Arabian? Pakistani? 

Hints, please? :happy:


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> That's what makes LA so interesting and the same with Africa and India, all those cultures...especially when traditions are preserved into modern times, I love learning about them.


Me, too! I love anthropology. It's so interesting.


----------



## B00Bz

Wontlookdown said:


> I know this is unrelated to Geography but I wanna make a masive waterslide. It looks fun as hell. I seen some on TV and look awesome for killing time.


I went to one in Texas once and my friend pushed me down a giant slide I thought I was going to die for almost two minutes. My heart will never be the same.


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, no, it's good. Spanish badwords sound really offensive... more so than English ones I think. XD


I know right? Especially when said angrily  I have two Graded Objectives in Modern Language Spanish certificates and still know more from me self teaching myself Spanish lol.


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> Bonjour. Je parle francais
> 
> xD
> 
> I only learned a bit of French, but that's because it's mandatory. Dx


ooo ay la twa olet jud wa fair pee pee


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> I went to one in Texas once and my friend pushed me down a giant slide I thought I was going to die for almost two minutes. My heart will never be the same.


:bored: I hate amusement parks. because the rides make my heart cartwheel into my stomach, doing a million barrel rolls until the ride stops.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Yeah I was looking for cabrones, which isn't nice either. Bottom line, if girls tell you their spanish gets better when they are drunk, don't believe them.


hahaha, cabrones isn't so bad... It's always fun to scream it out... yeah! Stress reliever. hahaha, maybe they should be drinking tequila so that it gets better. XD


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> ooo ay la twa olet jud wa fair pee pee


wee wee, mad-man (oui, oui, madam) 

xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> @AxanGad and @B00Bz
> 
> You can speak spanish!?
> 
> I am so jealous! I can only speak one language.


Well, most people in Europe speak a lot of languages... me... I can only speak two, and I understand a little bit of French and some Portuguese... not so much Italian.... but I guess there are some words there that could be in common.


----------



## Max

B00Bz said:


> I went to one in Texas once and my friend pushed me down a giant slide I thought I was going to die for almost two minutes. My heart will never be the same.


Still. Lucky. You know what was an amazing thrill seeking when I was a kid? These two places called Peter Pan Land and Coco's. They were indoor dventure places. Coco was a clown who came out when someone had a party and when a kid was scared of him, they cried. It was funny. Lol. I know. Bad person alert.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Less Muslim more war criminal.


Oh man... I can't guess... I don't know the history of that area.... I'm just gonna say Albanian. XP


----------



## Serenade

@AxanGad You're from Europe?

And yeah, a lot of European languages are based off of Latin. That's why they're so similar.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Hola. Como estas?


Ufff, estoy coooooon madre. Y tu?


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> Ufff, estoy coooooon madre. Y tu?


Haha. Nada B) Estoy muy aburrido. Meh.

(I know. Bad answer lol)


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Well, most people in Europe speak a lot of languages... me... I can only speak two, and I understand a little bit of French and some Portuguese... not so much Italian.... but I guess there are some words there that could be in common.


Latin languages are pretty mutually intelligable, except romanian


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> :bored: I hate amusement parks. because the rides make my heart cartwheel into my stomach, doing a million barrel rolls until the ride stops.


My friend threw up on someone because she was so scared. I thought it was funny, but no one else did.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> @AxanGad You're from Europe?
> 
> And yeah, a lot of European languages are based off of Latin. That's why they're so similar.


No, I'm from Mexico, but I've been there. A lot of the people I talked too spoke more than 3 languages. Damn them... I want to as well. XD


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> My friend threw up on someone because she was so scared. I thought it was funny, but no one else did.


I cried on the Niagara Falls giant Ferris wheel.

I hate heights. xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> Bonjour. Je parle francais
> 
> xD
> 
> I only learned a bit of French, but that's because it's mandatory. Dx


Shouldn't it be..... Bonsoir? XP just kidding. hahaha, je seulement comprend un petite peu de francais! XD


Don't know if I said that right. hahaha


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> No, I'm from Mexico, but I've been there. A lot of the people I talked too spoke more than 3 languages. Damn them... I want to as well. XD


I wish I could speak multiple languages too. but nooo...I only had to learn English


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Shouldn't it be..... Bonsoir? XP just kidding. hahaha, je seulement comprend un petite peu de francais! XD
> 
> 
> Don't know if I said that right. hahaha


yeah, you're right. xD


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Oh man... I can't guess... I don't know the history of that area.... I'm just gonna say *Albanian*. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Latin languages are pretty mutually intelligable, except romanian


hahahaha, yeah I know. That's why they are so easy for me. XP... I don't study them though. hahaha

The only thing I can say in Italina is:

Ho un dolore di panciaaaaa!!!!

XD hahahaha


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Haha. Nada B) Estoy muy aburrido. Meh.
> 
> (I know. Bad answer lol)


It's all good. No one's judging.  My written Spanish is pretty bad since I came to the U.S. when I was 6. XD

Pero pues, no te aburras. Ponte a hacer algo carnaaal!


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> I cried on the Niagara Falls giant Ferris wheel.
> 
> I hate heights. xD


There is a roller coaster in vegas that goes upside down and my uncle made me ride it, I had my eyes closed holding on to the bar for dear life. These things should be used as torture devices only.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


>


Is that a no? XD


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> There is a roller coaster in vegas that goes upside down and my uncle made me ride it, I had my eyes closed holding on to the bar for dear life. These things should be used as torture devices only.


Canada's Wonderland.

:shocked:

At Disneyworld, I only went on the kiddy rides.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Is that a no? XD


Its the noest no that ever noed


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> It's all good. No one's judging.  My written Spanish is pretty bad since I came to the U.S. when I was 6. XD
> 
> Pero pues, no te aburras. Ponte a hacer algo carnaaal!


Que chido lol. 

On a side note, I think there is a mouse in my bedroom. I hear squeaking and rustling. 

Or it could be someone's Mother  lol jk. But really. Someone must have left my bedroom door open. I usually make an effort to close it though.


----------



## Serenade

@B00Bz 

Will your heritage always remain a secret if none of us can guess? x)


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> I wish I could speak multiple languages too. but nooo...I only had to learn English


Me too, but hey.... English is the second most spoken language in the world.... so no loss there. XP


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> Canada's Wonderland.
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> At Disneyworld, I only went on the kiddy rides.


Yeah the kiddy rides are fine for me. I don't want to pay a lot of money and wait in line for hours just to feel like my heart is about to be ripped out of my chest and eaten


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Me too, but hey.... English is the second most spoken language in the world.... so no loss there. XP


Wish I knew Mandarin.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Que chido lol.
> 
> On a side note, I think there is a mouse in my bedroom. I hear squeaking and rustling.
> 
> Or it could be someone's Mother  lol jk. But really. Someone must have left my bedroom door open. I usually make an effort to close it though.


hahaha, que bueno! 

AND oh damn! I hate mice.... once had an infestation.... traumatized for life. I hate all the noise they make. D:


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> Yeah the kiddy rides are fine for me. I don't want to pay a lot of money and wait in line for hours just to feel like my heart is about to be ripped out of my chest and eaten


I _loved_ the Harry Potter ride at Universal. Probably because I knew I was only a foot off from the ground. xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Its the noest no that ever noed



Got ya! Sooooo oh man... how many countries left? Mmmmmm... moldova or serbia? oh man... I think I'm gonna get a no again.


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, que bueno!
> 
> AND oh damn! I hate mice.... once had an infestation.... traumatized for life. I hate all the noise they make. D:


mice were hiding underneath the cookie pans once in my house.

My sister made cookies out of them, oblivious to who inhabited them. 

And everyone ate those cookies.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> Wish I knew Mandarin.


Me too, I tried to study it once.... It is too daaaaaaamn haaaaaaaaard I tell ya! All those symbols and different accents. Man did it kill my brain a little. XD


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> @_B00Bz_
> 
> Will your heritage always remain a secret if none of us can guess? x)


Brace yourself


----------



## Serenade

AxanGad said:


> Me too, I tried to study it once.... It is too daaaaaaamn haaaaaaaaard I tell ya! All those symbols and different accents. Man did it kill my brain a little. XD


my grandmother knows it. So does my mum. 

And then there's me, who always think they're conspiring/insulting me whenever they speak it. xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Serenade said:


> mice were hiding underneath the cookie pans once in my house.
> 
> My sister made cookies out of them, oblivious to who inhabited them.
> 
> And everyone ate those cookies.


Ewwwww, really! That's so gross! For me, every time I saw one... my dad would force me to smack them with a shoe... I was like nooooo! But I did.... poor little mice.... they were extremely annoying though.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Got ya! Sooooo oh man... how many countries left? Mmmmmm... moldova or *serbia*? oh man... I think I'm gonna get a no again.


Unfortunately. Well actually it would be more unfortunate if I were Moldovan. Poorest country in Europe.


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> I actually thought you were trolling when you said Albanian but I was not sure. But yeah, no one knows about South East Europe because it is no significance.
> 
> At the risk of getting banned for racism, Serbs tend to be violent, socially conservative ass backwards and bigoted. They also have the biggest victim complex on the planet. Its like that weird drunk uncle we all have that we're embarrassed about but we love him anyway.


_oooohhhh._

I know that one uncle. he's a funny man.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> hahaha, yeah.... I couldn't remember all those countries in Europe... so I opened it up. XP
> 
> But yeah, I only opened it up with @_B00Bz_, made it so hard to guess. XD hahahaha


I think they should divide europe into 5 parts. North, South, East West, and da hood. It would make it so much easier.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> I actually thought you were trolling when you said Albanian but I was not sure. But yeah, no one knows about South East Europe because it is no significance.
> 
> At the risk of getting banned for racism, Serbs tend to be violent, socially conservative ass backwards and bigoted. They also have the biggest victim complex on the planet. Its like that weird drunk uncle we all have that we're embarrassed about but we love him anyway.


Well, I think it is mostly because there are a lot of countries in Eastern Europe... I mean... in North America it's just Canada, U.S., Mexico, and all those little Caribbean islands. Not so hard. XP

I don't know whether the Central America's ones belong to the North or the South... they always confuse me. XD Also, a lot of people seem to think that Mexico is part of Central America or South America.... pero eso es punto y aparte. XD hahahaha


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Well, I think it is mostly because there are a lot of countries in Eastern Europe... I mean... in North America it's just Canada, U.S., Mexico, and all those little Caribbean islands. Not so hard. XP
> 
> I don't know whether the Central America's ones belong to the North or the South... they always confuse me. XD Also, a lot of people seem to think that Mexico is part of Central America or South America.... pero eso es punto y aparte. XD hahahaha


Central America is technically part of North America I think. Yeah, Mexico is really its own animal, it's not like countries in central america as much.


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> Come ooon! It's not bad. Si me gusta Linkin Park, pero no lo escucho muy seguido. Ya tengo un rato que no. jajajaja
> Prefiero escuchar Heroes del Silencio.
> 
> I should really learn to use accents. XD
> 
> Really? You had a pet spider? Since I live in a rural area... I get a lot of creepy critters sneaking in all the time.. I've been stung by scorpions twice. :S pain in the butt..... literally... that is where they stung me. XD


Muy bueno. Me gusta tambien Trivium y Foo Fighters. My Spanish is lazy lol. You want some accents? Aw. Can't do them on this phone. Lol.

Yes. Until I had to release it. Damn xD Scorpion butt hurt. Sounds bad. I live kinda rural. Sometimes you hear cow porn


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> I think they should divide europe into 5 parts. North, South, East West, and da hood. It would make it so much easier.


Da hood!! hahaha, that's funny.... but is it really that bad? I have no clue since I've never lived or been to those areas. I'll take your word for it since you know.


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> _oooohhhh._
> 
> I know that one uncle. he's a funny man.


The best part is when he hurls beer bottles across the room while hitting on your mother. #******* livin


----------



## Max

B00Bz said:


> The best part is when he hurls beer bottles across the room while hitting on your mother. #******* livin


My Aunt has OCPD. Obsessive Compulsive Partying Disorder. She would throw a party for someone breaking wind if she could. Lol.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Muy bueno. Me gusta tambien Trivium y Foo Fighters. My Spanish is lazy lol. You want some accents? Aw. Can't do them on this phone. Lol.
> 
> Yes. Until I had to release it. Damn xD Scorpion butt hurt. Sounds bad. I live kinda rural. Sometimes you hear cow porn


Trivium? Nunca e escuchado de ellos? Esta buena la banda? Foo Fighters si, lo escucho de vez en cuando. 

hahaha, yeah, anywho... like I said, my written Spanish sucks... I think an elementary school kid from Mexico could write it better than me. XD

hahaha cow porn... over here it's a whole bunch of coyotes. They are always making a lot of noise at night. The cows are kind of far away.... so I never hear them. XP


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Da hood!! hahaha, that's funny.... but is it really that bad? I have no clue since I've never lived or been to those areas. I'll take your word for it since you know.


Not anymore. Its just full of people with a primitive outlook. There is a very dark part of youtube devoted entirely to balkan trolls shouting at each other and talking about how they fucked each other's mothers.


----------



## B00Bz

Wontlookdown said:


> My Aunt has OCPD. Obsessive Compulsive Partying Disorder. She would throw a party for someone breaking wind if she could. Lol.


I want to meet her, I think I might have it too. We should team up to throw the most epic party the world has ever seen.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Central America is technically part of North America I think. Yeah, Mexico is really its own animal, it's not like countries in central america as much.


Yeah, I think so too... I mean the Central America part. 

I guess Mexico is a little different than South America. I think those were more "Europanized." hahaha, just making up words, but yeah. It's all good. I don't go often though... eff that. Too dangerous in the state where I come from. XD


----------



## Max

AxanGad said:


> Trivium? Nunca e escuchado de ellos? Esta buena la banda? Foo Fighters si, lo escucho de vez en cuando.
> 
> hahaha, yeah, anywho... like I said, my written Spanish sucks... I think an elementary school kid from Mexico could write it better than me. XD
> 
> hahaha cow porn... over here it's a whole bunch of coyotes. They are always making a lot of noise at night. The cows are kind of far away.... so I never hear them. XP


Hm. No se. XD 

Or me lol.

Do they howl a lot? ;D


----------



## Serenade

B00Bz said:


> The best part is when he hurls beer bottles across the room while hitting on your mother. #******* livin


or when he goes out for the night, disappears for hours, and you end up having to bail him from jail because he attempted to attack someone at a bar brawl, or did some crazy stupid stuff while drunk like pissing on public property.


----------



## B00Bz

Wontlookdown said:


> Muy bueno. Me gusta tambien Trivium y Foo Fighters. My Spanish is lazy lol. You want some accents? Aw. Can't do them on this phone. Lol.
> 
> Yes. Until I had to release it. Damn xD Scorpion butt hurt. Sounds bad. I live kinda rural. Sometimes you hear cow porn





Wontlookdown said:


> Yes. Until I had to release it. Damn xD Scorpion butt hurt. Sounds bad. I live kinda rural. Sometimes you hear cow porn





Wontlookdown said:


> I live kinda rural. Sometimes you hear cow porn





Wontlookdown said:


> Sometimes you hear cow porn





Wontlookdown said:


> cow porn


:shocked:


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Not anymore. Its just full of people with a primitive outlook. There is a very dark part of youtube devoted entirely to balkan trolls shouting at each other and talking about how they fucked each other's mothers.


Wow! Sounds like they really dislike each other, but oh well, isn't Europe always in conflict with each other? Hope it doesn't happen over here.... Imagine if each state in the U.S. started to fight each other. It would be ridiculous. Freaking U.S. always causes conflict everywhere else but in the homeland.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Wontlookdown said:


> Hm. No se. XD
> 
> Or me lol.
> 
> Do they howl a lot? ;D


Yeah they do. ;D


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Yeah, I think so too... I mean the Central America part.
> 
> I guess Mexico is a little different than South America. I think those were more "Europanized." hahaha, just making up words, but yeah. It's all good. I don't go often though... eff that. Too dangerous in the state where I come from. XD


Are you from Northern Mexico? I have a friend whose family is from there, and they told me some very scary things about drug cartels and corrupt police officers.


----------



## B00Bz

Serenade said:


> or when he goes out for the night, disappears for hours, and you end up having to bail him from jail because he attempted to attack someone at a bar brawl, or did some crazy stupid stuff while drunk like pissing on public property.


Oh yeah, that's my favorite. Mine took me to a bar for my 21st, and I had to end up driving back after he got drunk and got kicking out for yelling at the bouncer.


----------



## Max

B00Bz said:


> :shocked:


I am crazy. I know. I blame my ESxPness. Well. I dunno if I am a thinker or feeler outright. But they say thinker lol. Maybe I am both xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Are you from Northern Mexico? I have a friend whose family is from there, and they told me some very scary things about drug cartels and corrupt police officers.


Yeah it is.... this is the little town I lived in when I was little.... google image "El Control, Tamaulipas." It is bad. I was born in Matamoros, Tamaulipas though.... they are right next to each other... that whole area sucks. Well, it's better if you don't google image it.... but it's bad. :S


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Wow! Sounds like they really dislike each other, but oh well, isn't Europe always in conflict with each other? Hope it doesn't happen over here.... Imagine if each state in the U.S. started to fight each other. It would be ridiculous. Freaking U.S. always causes conflict everywhere else but in the homeland.


Yeah, they like to try to genocide each other out of existence every 40 years or so. Maybe one they they'll succeed, the world has too many people anyway. 

I seriously think the US has a plan to bomb everywhere else in the world to shit to keep them at bay so the US can continue to dominate the world. It's literally the worst foreign policy anyone can think of, and that's obviously why they picked it. #conspiracy theories


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Yeah it is.... this is the little town I lived in when I was little.... google image "El Control, Tamaulipas." It is bad. I was born in Matamoros, Tamaulipas though.... they are right next to each other... that whole area sucks. Well, it's better if you don't google image it.... but it's bad. :S


Wow that's pretty bad, similar to the balkans in the 90s, or actually worse. I remember someone showed me something on bestgore where a drug cartel beheaded an entire family. How did it get so bad there. It wasn't that bad a few years ago was it?


----------



## B00Bz

Wontlookdown said:


> I am crazy. I know. I blame my ESxPness. Well. I dunno if I am a thinker or feeler outright. But they say thinker lol. Maybe I am both xD


You are a developed ESTP I think. I like your kind of humor though. Everyone needs to laugh more and be offended less.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Yeah, they like to try to genocide each other out of existence every 40 years or so. Maybe one they they'll succeed, the world has too many people anyway.
> 
> I seriously think the US has a plan to bomb everywhere else in the world to shit to keep them at bay so the US can continue to dominate the world. It's literally the worst foreign policy anyone can think of, and that's obviously why they picked it. #conspiracy theories


Yeah, I think people should all just get along.

I read a book called the "The Next 100 Year" by I don't remember... XD, and he said somewhat that it doesn't aim to conquer... just destabilize.. I don't know. It's an okay book. Talks about geopolitics and all that. 

You should give it a read.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> Wow that's pretty bad, similar to the balkans in the 90s, or actually worse. I remember someone showed me something on bestgore where a drug cartel beheaded an entire family. How did it get so bad there. It wasn't that bad a few years ago was it?


It started around 2007 when the Mexican President declared war on the cartels. It escalated around 2008 and 2009... got really really bad..... then its started to "calm down" a little bit after that. It still really bad though.... the cartels just got sneakier with their "dealings." There are still big fights every now and then, but not as bad as before. The military kicked out the police in some places. But yeah, nothing is ever shown on the news, so you never know what is happening. People around the area have been using Facebook and other social media of places to avoid in the area. I live 20 to 30 minutes away from all those places... but no mayhem has crossed the border... thankfully. It is all barricaded anyway. You know... "the border wall." More like a big fence. XD


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> Yeah, I think people should all just get along.
> 
> I read a book called the "The Next 100 Year" by I don't remember... XD, and he said somewhat that it doesn't aim to conquer... just destabilize.. I don't know. It's an okay book. Talks about geopolitics and all that.
> 
> You should give it a read.


I probably should, I haven't heard of it and I majored in this stuff. It's really depressing to think about to be honest. 

Also I apologize for utterly destroying this thread.


----------



## B00Bz

AxanGad said:


> It started around 2007 when the Mexican President declared war on the cartels. It escalated around 2008 and 2009... got really really bad..... then its started to "calm down" a little bit after that. It still really bad though.... the cartels just got sneakier with their "dealings." There are still big fights every now and then, but not as bad as before. The military kicked out the police in some places. But yeah, nothing is ever shown on the news, so you never know what is happening. People around the area have been using Facebook and other social media of places to avoid in the area. I live 20 to 30 minutes away from all those places... but no mayhem has crossed the border... thankfully. It is all barricaded anyway. You know... "the border wall." More like a big fence. XD


That's really bad...I think I heard about the police being kicked out, I heard they were all fired a few years ago. Every single one. I wonder why the US isn't doing something about it, sure we've got ourselves protected with a wall, but what about when American's go there and get killed, and a wall can't keep danger away forever.


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> I probably should, I haven't heard of it and I majored in this stuff. It's really depressing to think about to be honest.
> 
> Also I apologize for utterly destroying this thread.


Yeah, me too. It got reaaaaaaaaaaally derailed. XD hahahahahaha, anywho. Yeah, talk about this type of stuff IS kind of depressing. I going to watch some funny stuff to get in a better mood. XP


----------



## Sir Monocle

B00Bz said:


> That's really bad...I think I heard about the police being kicked out, I heard they were all fired a few years ago. Every single one. I wonder why the US isn't doing something about it, sure we've got ourselves protected with a wall, but what about when American's go there and get killed, and a wall can't keep danger away forever.


Well, in some places they were fired.... in other places they all got killed... so many towns remained without any sort of law or protection for a long time... some still are like that. The cartels went around killing cops everywhere and became the heads of little towns. But yeah..... I'm hoping it stabilizes within a few years. 

On another note... I'm stuffing my face right now.. I got hungry. I shouldn't be eating at night... but anywhooooo. Had to give in to my cravings. XP


----------



## Banjo

B00Bz, yeah I can see that now. You look a lot like a classmate of mine from Serbia. 

I think it was you who guessed Irish/Swedish for me. 

I'm actually an ethnic Swede (with 1/8 Finnish and some Wallonian Belgian).


----------



## B00Bz

Banjo said:


> B00Bz, yeah I can see that now. You look a lot like a classmate of mine from Serbia.
> 
> I think it was you who guessed Irish/Swedish for me.
> 
> I'm actually an ethnic Swede (with 1/8 Finnish and some Wallonian Belgian).


You look a lot like a Swedish/Irish guy that I know, but he definitely show Swedish more, Scandos just dominate everything. But yeah, there is a look that a lot of Swedish people have I can't explain it, but its very distinctive, kind of regal.


----------



## Max

B00Bz said:


> You are a developed ESTP I think. I like your kind of humor though. Everyone needs to laugh more and be offended less.


Really? XD


----------



## Banjo

B00Bz said:


> You look a lot like a Swedish/Irish guy that I know, but he definitely show Swedish more, Scandos just dominate everything. But yeah, there is a look that a lot of Swedish people have I can't explain it, but its very distinctive, kind of regal.


People in Sweden tend to say that I look more from the continent than Scandinavian proper, like Danish, German or Dutch. That's why the guesses of German and Dutch didn't come as a surprise to me at all. Irish more so, but that may be because I never been to Ireland and have no real idea of how Irish people in general look. 

But my head is very big, and I've seen Irish people with very big heads as well. I guess I lack some of the more gracile features, or at least they are not so dominant, of Scandinavians. Probably those you are referring to as "regal"


----------



## B00Bz

Wontlookdown said:


> Really? XD


yeah I think so but I don't know very many types to be honest


----------



## Max

B00Bz said:


> yeah I think so but I don't know very many types to be honest


Ah right. I see. I made a thread about it somewhere lol.


----------



## Sir Monocle

Banjo said:


> People in Sweden tend to say that I look more from the continent than Scandinavian proper, like Danish, German or Dutch. That's why the guesses of German and Dutch didn't come as a surprise to me at all. Irish more so, but that may be because I never been to Ireland and have no real idea of how Irish people in general look.
> 
> But my head is very big, and I've seen Irish people with very big heads as well. I guess I lack some of the more gracile features, or at least they are not so dominant, of Scandinavians. Probably those you are referring to as "regal"


I think it's the beard. When I went to Denamrak and Sweden, i saw a lot of guys with beard.... A lot of tattoos as well, and a lot of guys that looked like they came from Calvin Klein magazines. XP

Hey, in Denmark I also saw some women with decorations on their teeth.... Like little stars and other things. I've bever seen that before..... Except with the gangster guys in the U.S. with their bling bling. What is that all about. I mean, the women were beautiful, but whenever I spoke to them.... I couldn't help but look at their little teeth decorations.

Edit: sorry for any grammatical errors! I'm a little drunk right now. AND beer from the Nordic countries is really awesome. Except sweden. i could never get the time right to go buy beer in those government places. i would always get there late so I would have to buy beer from the regular stores.... you know.... that low percentage alcohol content beer. XD


----------



## Banjo

AxanGad said:


> I think it's the beard. When I went to Denamrak and Sweden, i saw a lot of guys with beard.... A lot of tattoos as well, and a lot of guys that looked like they came from Calvin Klein magazines. XP
> 
> Hey, in Denmark I also saw some women with decorations on their teeth.... Like little stars and other things. I've bever seen that before..... Except with the gangster guys in the U.S. with their bling bling. What is that all about. I mean, the women were beautiful, but whenever I spoke to them.... I couldn't help but look at their little teeth decorations.
> 
> Edit: sorry for any grammatical errors! I'm a little drunk right now. AND beer from the Nordic countries is really awesome. Except sweden. i could never get the time right to go buy beer in those government places. i would always get there late so I would have to buy beer from the regular stores.... you know.... that low percentage alcohol content beer. XD


I can only grow beard on my neck though, and that long beard took me 1 year, and still had missing spots....It could be because of my obesity though. Muscle mass brings stronger testorone levels and more beard I bet. Still most Swedes I know can easily grow a full beard within half a year or so

Fun fact. Stockholmers age 18-35 are the most tattooed people in the world, even more than the Maori of New Zealand nowadays

I haven't seen these teeth decorations very often, but then I'm not a very trendy person either xD


----------



## Sir Monocle

Banjo said:


> I can only grow beard on my neck though, and that long beard took me 1 year, and still had missing spots....It could be because of my obesity though. Muscle mass brings stronger testorone levels and more beard I bet. Still most Swedes I know can easily grow a full beard within half a year or so
> 
> Fun fact. Stockholmers age 18-35 are the most tattooed people in the world, even more than the Maori of New Zealand nowadays
> 
> I haven't seen these teeth decorations very often, but then I'm not a very trendy person either xD


Hahaha maybe. Testosterone does help with beard a lot, but I have brother who weighs 190kg, and he has a really thick beard. Doesn't take him too long to grow it. I'm not very muscular either, and my beard grows kind of fast. I've known a lot of people that excercise a lot, and they can't even grow a mustache. XD 

So I guess it's a mix of both genes and testosterone production. XP

AnD yeah, a lot of the times I felt like I was in one of those motorcycle gangs in Sweden and Denamrk. Some bad-ass beards and tattooos. Didn't know that it was the most tattooed place in the world. Kind of jealous. XD I want some bad-ass tattoes as well! XP

Yeah, i'm not a trendy person myself. I think it was my first time seeing those teeth things. Hope to go back again in the future.


----------



## Jadeisamoose

Anyone interested in guessing mine?
I even included a super srss poker-face for you to be intimidated by.:laughing:


----------



## Superfluous

@shakti & @AxanGad 

half black is correct, but you were slightly off Axan, for I *AM* West Indian. That narrows it down to the carribbean xD my other half to myself is not latino. roud:


----------



## Sir Monocle

Superfluous said:


> @shakti & @AxanGad
> 
> half black is correct, but you were slightly off Axan, for I *AM* West Indian. That narrows it down to the carribbean xD my other half to myself is not latino. roud:


Oh maaaaaaaaaan. I guess partially guessing is good enough for me. XP hahahaha, I asked the Caribbean question to do a process of elimination... I really did think you were Caribbean, but I don't know the names of most countries around there. XP If you had said you were not Caribbean I would have been lost completely.  I always forget that not everyone in the Caribbean is Latino. My bad. XP


----------



## VinnieBob

daleks_exterminate said:


> i'm not irish either. :kitteh: @vinniebob care to take a guess at meh ethnicity?


armenian, i remembered


----------



## Superfluous

AxanGad said:


> Oh maaaaaaaaaan. I guess partially guessing is good enough for me. XP hahahaha, I asked the Caribbean question to do a process of elimination... I really did think you were Caribbean, but I don't know the names of most countries around there. XP If you had said you were not Caribbean I would have been lost completely.  I always forget that not everyone in the Caribbean is Latino. My bad. XP


lolol at least you didnt say I was Jamaican, everyone thinks that being from the carribbean and black is jamaican. So no worries, you won points!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

vinniebob said:


> armenian, i remembered


Haha. Still wrong


----------



## Sir Monocle

Superfluous said:


> lolol at least you didnt say I was Jamaican, everyone thinks that being from the carribbean and black is jamaican. So no worries, you won points!


YES!!! How many points did I get?  hahaha

Jamaican didn't even come to my mind. I was thinking more along the lines as somewhere close to South America. XP I don't know.... I still think you have a little bit of a Latina type of look. BUT you already established that you aren't.


----------



## Sir Monocle

EDIT: Damn double posts.


----------



## In A Land Far Far Away

Aww ya'll are are a cute couple!


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

I can't seem to find anyone else's pics in the 1 and a half thread pages I actually checked.
Therefore, here is my face. Guess away, nerds.

Not sure if it makes it easier, but my nationality/heritage are the same.


----------



## lawsfallmute

German? Swedish? Polish? Norwegian?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Uralian Hamster said:


> @Daleks_exterminate Are you Welsh/Scottish?
> @crashbandicoot Ukrainian


no to ukrainian either, thats closer than scandanivian though :wink:


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

lawsfallmute said:


> German? Swedish? Polish? Norwegian?


Wait, one at a time! :laughing: Otherwise it's too easy.


----------



## lawsfallmute

Empress Appleia Cattius XII said:


> Wait, one at a time! :laughing: Otherwise it's too easy.


Ah so it is one of the four! I want to say German.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

lawsfallmute said:


> Ah so it is one of the four! I want to say German.


Alternatively I could be worried you were crossing off too many options too quickly... :wink:

I'm not German, although I have been mistaken for German before.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

No one has gotten mine correct, except that 1/2 of my ethnicity is an African country...


----------



## lawsfallmute

Empress Appleia Cattius XII said:


> Alternatively I could be worried you were crossing off too many options too quickly... :wink:
> 
> I'm not German, although I have been mistaken for German before.


Swedish or Polish. Which one?


----------



## Uralian Hamster

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Haha. Still wrong


Croatian. Final answer.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

lawsfallmute said:


> Swedish or Polish. Which one?


Neither! :laughing:


----------



## Uralian Hamster

crashbandicoot said:


> no to ukrainian either, thats closer than scandanivian though :wink:


Ok, then I guess Romanian.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Uralian Hamster said:


> crashbandicoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> no to ukrainian either, thats closer than scandanivian though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then I guess Romanian.
Click to expand...

Nope again but closeee


----------



## shakti

JasmineC said:


> Nope! That's a guess I've never gotten before. xD


Filipino?


----------



## Tzara

Arcayne said:


> View attachment 217258
> 
> 
> Alright guys....only one person has ever gotten this in one try. You've been challenged . I am a mix of a couple things though, so if you get one right I'll give you brownie points XD


one of them? hmm.. Greek.


----------



## 121689

shakti said:


> Serbian, Bosnian or Turkish?


Oh man, you guys are creative! But unfortunately I have no Serbian Bosnian or Turkish blood in me, at least not that I know of XD



Tzara said:


> one of them? hmm.. Greek.


Now that one I have gotten a lot before, but no cigar .


----------



## accualiizdolan




----------



## shakti

accualiizdolan said:


> View attachment 217418


Indian or Bangladeshi?


----------



## Tzara

Arcayne said:


> Now that one I have gotten a lot before, but no cigar .


Albanian?


----------



## VinnieBob

accualiizdolan said:


> View attachment 217418


Malaysian ?


----------



## VinnieBob

@Daleks_exterminate @Fluff'n'Fury

this is a pic of my parent aunt dad 
yes he is a hermaphrodite but I call him hermaphrodaddy, well anyhoo lecs when hermaphrodaddy was young some one told him to ''go fuck himself'' and since he was born with both male/female sex organs he did, nine months later he/she popped me out
so what races do






hermaphrodaddy be


----------



## accualiizdolan

shakti said:


> Indian or Bangladeshi?


Yea  Tamil, specifically.


----------



## accualiizdolan

vinniebob said:


> Malaysian ?


Yea, Malaysian Indian


----------



## VinnieBob

accualiizdolan said:


> Yea, Malaysian Indian


I always thought the Malaysians/Indians are very beautiful people


----------



## 121689

Tzara said:


> Albanian?


Nope, but man you guys are getting into the really unique ones. I swear I'm a lot more common lol


----------



## Tzara

Arcayne said:


> Nope, but man you guys are getting into the really unique ones. I swear I'm a lot more common lol


Well,
You said
"only one person has ever gotten this in one try"

I automatically assumed you weren't Italian or Jewish :dry:


----------



## VinnieBob

Arcayne said:


> View attachment 217258
> 
> 
> Alright guys....only one person has ever gotten this in one try. You've been challenged . I am a mix of a couple things though, so if you get one right I'll give you brownie points XD


Italian or English
nose looks European along with skin tone


----------



## 121689

Tzara said:


> Well,
> You said
> "only one person has ever gotten this in one try"
> 
> I automatically assumed you weren't Italian or Jewish :dry:


See, that's what people usually guess and it's not that either . I get Jewish the most, I think...if you saw the side profile of my nose, you might have been more encouraged to say that.




vinniebob said:


> Italian or English
> nose looks European along with skin tone


Not Italian or English, but some of my ethnicity does lie within Europe .


----------



## Tzara

Arcayne said:


> See, that's what people usually guess and it's not that either . I get Jewish the most, I think...if you saw the side profile of my nose, you might have been more encouraged to say that.


French then. Nothing else simple fits ^^.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

I suppose there's no point in white Americans posting.


----------



## Scarab

Ohhh, this would be interesting to try out. What ethnicity do I look to be. Hmmm, will be interesting to hear what y'all say. öAö


----------



## Modal Soul

@_Scarab_ you're cute, kevin
italian? maybe middle-eastern?


----------



## 121689

Tzara said:


> French then. Nothing else simple fits ^^.


Yep! French is part of it .


----------



## thenarrator

Emtropy said:


> This will be a terrible, probably very far off guess, but Russian and Native American?


Partially true, I'm a quarter Native American.  No Russian blood in me though.


----------



## thenarrator

Emtropy said:


> This will be a terrible, probably very far off guess, but Russian and Native American?


Partially true, I'm a quarter Native American.  No Russian blood in me though.


----------



## Booyou

thenarrator said:


> Uh...I'm going to guess perhaps a mix of Irish/English and possibly....Russian?
> 
> Here's me:
> View attachment 220786


Oh, I found you here too! hahah, mmh. You look both Asian and Mediterranean. .. maybe Thailandese/Portuguese?


----------



## Booyou

I must be bored.


----------



## Egil

Portugese.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Let's see what you guys got


----------



## Varyafiriel

Morfinyon said:


> hmm I wanna say French or Italian for some reason
> Here's a terrible pic of my ugly face since according to friends I like older and different now:
> View attachment 221098


German


What do you think?


----------



## Morfy

Romanian?


----------



## Varyafiriel

No roud:


----------



## Morfy

Irish?


----------



## Varyafiriel

neither, but closer


----------



## Morfy

Scottish then? :3


----------



## Varyafiriel

not_ that_ close, but western Europe is correct


----------



## Morfy

Spanish?


----------



## Varyafiriel

hihi, I lived in Spain for a while, but no


----------



## Morfy

alyara said:


> hihi, I lived in Spain for a while, but no


French? owo


----------



## Varyafiriel

You are very close!


----------



## Morfy

Belgian?


----------



## Varyafiriel

Almost


----------



## Morfy

Dutch?


----------



## Varyafiriel

Ok, here it is: It's Germany as well


----------



## Morfy

oh damn lol


----------



## Vandrer

The general area should be quite easy to guess, the country might be hard to though =)
For reference, it is my natural hair color and my eyes are blue =)


----------



## Morfy

Iceland?


----------



## Varyafiriel

My guess: Denmark


----------



## Vandrer

Morfinyon said:


> Iceland?


Icelandic people usually have blonder hair, not as dark as mine =)



alyara said:


> My guess: Denmark


Bah, far too easy then.
Did you check my information or guessed it? and based on what? =)


----------



## Morfy

Ravn said:


> Icelandic people usually have blonder hair, not as dark as mine =)
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, far too easy then.
> Did you check my information or guessed it? and based on what? =)


guess me owo (if you havent seen my claim yet)


----------



## Vandrer

Morfinyon said:


> guess me owo (if you havent seen my claim yet)
> View attachment 221098


I would guess German/Czech/Polish area, where the roots are a bit more slavic, probably somewhere in what used to be Prussia. =)


----------



## Morfy

Ravn said:


> I would guess German/Czech/Polish area, where the roots are a bit more slavic, probably somewhere in what used to be Prussia. =)


hmmm close. I'm West German though and have barely any Slavic roots (I think I'm 1/8th polish from what I know)


----------



## Varyafiriel

Just a guess, I alternated between Denmark and Sweden...


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## Snakecharmer

This will probably be very easy.









My features in this one will probably give it away...









My eyes are green and I'm pretty freckled - hard to tell in pics, though.


----------



## Bugs

Snakecharmer said:


> This will probably be very easy.
> 
> View attachment 231002
> 
> 
> My features in this one will probably give it away...
> 
> View attachment 231010



I already know . Not going to spoil the fun


----------



## ai.tran.75

Snakecharmer said:


> This will probably be very easy.
> 
> View attachment 231002
> 
> 
> My features in this one will probably give it away...
> 
> View attachment 231010
> 
> 
> My eyes are green and I'm pretty freckled - hard to tell in pics, though.


Are you Irish ?


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Snakecharmer said:


> This will probably be very easy.
> 
> View attachment 231002
> 
> 
> My features in this one will probably give it away...
> 
> View attachment 231010
> 
> 
> My eyes are green and I'm pretty freckled - hard to tell in pics, though.


It's gotta be Irish or Scottish. I want to roll with Irish. WHERE'S MY GUESS?!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Irish, yep.

That was too easy! lol


----------



## Bassmasterzac

The jaw itself gives it away let alone the freckles lol gotta say you're gorgeous though


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bassmasterzac said:


> The jaw itself gives it away let alone the freckles lol gotta say you're gorgeous though


Awww, thanks :happy:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Snakecharmer said:


> This will probably be very easy.
> 
> View attachment 231002
> 
> 
> My features in this one will probably give it away...
> 
> View attachment 231010
> 
> 
> My eyes are green and I'm pretty freckled - hard to tell in pics, though.


Im going to go with pretty. :tongue:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Im going to go with pretty. :tongue:


:happy: :laughing: :wink:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Bash said:


> Neither Netherlands nor Germany. I am 75 % Swedish and 25 % Danish.


Close enough...Germanic and Nordic people aren't too distantly related.


----------



## Bash

He's a Superhero! said:


> Close enough...Germanic and Nordic people aren't too distantly related.


Fair enough. = )


----------



## Niveaa

Bash said:


> Neither Netherlands nor Germany. I am 75 % Swedish and 25 % Danish.


I thought you asked me to guess your ethnicity because you wanted to prove me that blonde people do not necessary need to come from any of the countries I mentioned... So I thought of Slovenia/Romania/Slovakia. But it turns out I was right. You're from Scandinavia. 
Nevertheless, I know I am not completely right because blonde men can be found in other parts of the Europe, even in southern countries like Greece/Bulgaria/Spain/Turkey.

Anyway, guess my ethnicity without looking for my earlier messages where I might have said where I am coming from.


----------



## Bash

Niveaa said:


> I thought you asked me to guess your ethnicity because you wanted to prove me that blonde people do not necessary need to come from any of the countries I mentioned... So I thought of Slovenia/Romania/Slovakia. But it turns out I was right. You're from Scandinavia.
> Nevertheless, I know I am not completely right because blonde men can be found in other parts of the Europe, even in southern countries like Greece/Bulgaria/Spain/Turkey.


I see. This was not my intention - I just wanted to give your skills a go. Sorry if I mislead you. Of course there, blonde people can be found on most place. It is simply concetration that differs.


----------



## Bash

Niveaa said:


> Anyway, guess my ethnicity without looking for my earlier messages where I might have said where I am coming from.
> View attachment 244618


Would it be possible to get a picture from the front? The tilt makes it somewhat difficult. If I had to guess, I'd say southeastern Europe.


----------



## Niveaa

@Bash, no need for sorries. 







You're right, it's one of the countries/ethnicities in the southeastern Europe.


----------



## Bash

Niveaa said:


> @Bash, no need for sorries.
> View attachment 244650
> 
> You're right, it's one of the countries/ethnicities in the southeastern Europe.


Ill go with Croatian.


----------



## Niveaa

@Bash, funny. It's Serbian. 
Although, my ancestors moved to Serbia after WW2 from Croatia. From every side, my ancestors are Croatian Serbs (subethnic group that were living in Croatia since the Middle ages), so that would make me in some way a Croatian Serb, too. Although I was born in Serbia and never lived in Croatia, only visited it a couple of times. Anyway, I hold a Croatian citizienship, too. 
So, you were very close and even right in some way. Good typing.


----------



## Trademark

@Niveaa I would have to say you're like a Ukrainian. @Bash perhaps, a British.​ [picture vanished]


----------



## Devrim

[Picture gone] Haha 

From what I'm seeing of you @_Jakenpoi_
I'd have to say you look South East Asian,
Probably from The Philippines?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Ayrılık;13520474 said:


> From what I'm seeing of you @_Jakenpoi_
> I'd have to say you look South East Asian,
> Probably from The Philippines?


Sub-Saharan African mixed with white?


----------



## Devrim

WamphyriThrall said:


> Sub-Saharan African mixed with white?


Nopeee,
And white isn't a good enough terminology,
Though me being classically 'white' is debatable!


----------



## Niveaa

@Jakenpoi, lol. They're also Slavs, but I would never think of myself as an Ukranian. It's funny, nevertheless. 
You posted a photo, but I saw on your profile that you were from the Philliphines. Anyway, I would say either that, or Malaysia/Thailand. My first association was Thailand, but I don't really know how much racially yellow south asian peoples differ among themselves. It could be the same situation with you, because of what you said about me looking like coming from Ukraine. 
@Ayrılık
I'd say you're a Slav from central (Slovakia, Czech Republic, Poland) or south-eastern Europe (Slovenia, Serbia, Croatia).


----------



## Slagasauras

Haha I know what it will be but I just want to play hehe


----------



## QueenSuzanna

oooooh this looks fun!







I'm a lot of things, lol. Good luck! ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Slagasauras

QueenSuzanna said:


> oooooh this looks fun!
> View attachment 252842
> 
> I'm a lot of things, lol. Good luck! ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


African American / Irish / Native American or Hispanic?


----------



## QueenSuzanna

Yoohoo Larry said:


> African American / Irish / Native American or Hispanic?


Close! Wanna try again?


----------



## Slagasauras

QueenSuzanna said:


> Close! Wanna try again?


Chances are I'll get it wrong buuuuut.
It's hard to differentiate; are you Filipino or Hispanic?


----------



## QueenSuzanna

Yoohoo Larry said:


> Chances are I'll get it wrong buuuuut.
> It's hard to differentiate; are you Filipino or Hispanic?


Hispanic, specifically Mexican & Spanish The rest are African American, Native American, French, and Italian. Good job! ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Slagasauras

QueenSuzanna said:


> Hispanic, specifically Mexican & Spanish The rest are African American, Native American, French, and Italian. Good job! ( ´ ▽ ` )ﾉ


Damn, oops. Oh well haha. You did fool me.


----------



## QueenSuzanna

Yoohoo Larry said:


> Damn, oops. Oh well haha. You did fool me.


My turn! Hmm.... Are you Irish?


----------



## Adena

Winterlust said:


> View attachment 252130
> 
> View attachment 252138


Care to try me? @Yoohoo Larry uhm, English or American?


----------



## Slagasauras

QueenSuzanna said:


> My turn! Hmm.... Are you Irish?





Winterlust said:


> Care to try me? @_Yoohoo Larry_ uhm, English or American?


Well, *stereotypical upper class white male voice*, My great great great great great great GREAT G-R-E-A-T *GREAT *grandmother was a cherokee which obviously makes me Native American/White.
I'm kidding.
I'm a whole bunch of white, but I'm primarily French and Irish.
*drum roll please*







Look at my wonder bread-ey ness. Bask in it's glory.


----------



## Nackle1

Oh boy, this seems like a great game. Guess away!


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Nackle1 said:


> View attachment 253402
> Oh boy, this seems like a great game. Guess away!


Nort west european, british maybe ?


----------



## Adena

Italian?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Greek or jewish ?

No to italian


----------



## Adena

Jewish- yes! 
Hmm, Spanish?


----------



## Slagasauras

crashbandicoot said:


> Nort west european, british maybe ?
> 
> View attachment 253418


Uh flawless?


Winterlust said:


> Italian?
> View attachment 253442


Greek. By the way nice Bri Van-di-Camp avatar. Don't watch the show much anymore.


----------



## Adena

Yoohoo Larry said:


> Uh flawless?
> 
> 
> Greek. By the way nice Bri Van-di-Camp avatar. Don't watch the show much anymore.


Not Greek at all  
Aw thanks :3 we're a lot alike though she's s bit more messed up than I am. It's a great show


----------



## Slagasauras

Winterlust said:


> Not Greek at all
> Aw thanks :3 we're a lot alike though she's s bit more messed up than I am. It's a great show


Haha oops.
You're only 16!? You look as if you're twenty, my goodness. I agree though, she really was unhealthy from what I remember. I would say ISTJ type three with two ? Or maybe a six. Not sure.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Winterlust said:


> Italian?
> View attachment 253442


The young woman in that image appears to have a Roman nose & other Italian features.
I'd guess Italian or a mixture of Italian & a north east Mediterranean ethnicity.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

OKAY, this isn't the most recent. It's a little old and I don't have the horrible piercings anymore. I don't really have any good photo's of myself.

But I guess I'm two different things?

Actually, I'm not fully aware of my entire ancenstry so it's kind of a guess even for me. I don't know where I get the hair from. It can get find of afro-ish at times.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Winterlust said:


> Jewish- yes!
> Hmm, Spanish?


nope :sad:


----------



## Nackle1

crashbandicoot said:


> Nort west european, british maybe ?
> 
> View attachment 253418


I'm impressed. I'm Half British isles (Irish, English, Welsh, Scot), half something else.

You look like you have some kind of Medditerranian desecent. Portuguese, Lebanese, Spanish, or Southern French maybe?


----------



## Adena

@Yoohoo Larry Haha I've heard it a few times in my life! And the fact that I'm 1.75 meters tall does not help. ISTJ 3w2 is the impression that Bree gives, but if you look at the functions she's really ISFJ. Plus, while her enneagram is debatable I believe she's a 1w2. @stargazing grasshopper funny enough that picture was taken in Rome, but there isn't a single Italian bone in me  I am Israeli though! @crashbandicoot wow I'm waaaay off  Are you Europian? @CloudySkies I'd say either American or German!


----------



## Modal Soul

i was embarrassed by the peace sign so i covered it in hearts


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Winterlust @Nackle1

I'm sorta mediterrrean but not european exactly.


----------



## Adena

@Modal Soul French? @crashbandicoot Greece, Slovenia, Croatia? Anything East Europe?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Winterlust said:


> @Modal Soul French? @crashbandicoot Greece, Slovenia, Croatia? Anything East Europe?


Ugh, Im losing hope. No to all of those. :sad:


@Modal Soul

Portuguese ?


----------



## Adena

crashbandicoot said:


> Ugh, Im losing hope. No to all of those. :sad:
> 
> 
> @Modal Soul
> 
> Portuguese ?


Sorry  I think I give up.


crashbandicoot said:


> View attachment 253418


Try this guy


----------



## VoodooDolls

@_Modal Soul_

:S you look like my mom, i would go with canadian/italian/spanish?

@_crashbandicoot_

you look mexican?


----------



## Modal Soul

@_MeTheParrot_ that's because i am your mom

Also this is a child friendly zone please cover the peace sign with hearts or i'll be forced to report you


----------



## Morfy

@MeTheParrot Canadian


----------



## Morfy

I suck at taking selfies:


----------



## Bash

Jakenpoi said:


> @Bash perhaps, a British.


I seem to get british a lot from that picture. = ) 75 Swedish/25 Danish


----------



## Bash

rhoynarqueen said:


> German. You remind me of my Physics teacher, who was actually a German immigrant.


German is a good guess. Just a little too far south.


----------



## Nackle1

@crashbandicoot Algerian? Turkish?


----------



## FlightlessBird




----------



## Morfy

^ Romanian?


----------



## FlightlessBird

Morfinyon said:


> I suck at taking selfies:


Italian?


----------



## FlightlessBird

Morfinyon said:


> ^ Romanian?


me? nope


----------



## Morfy

FlightlessBird said:


> Italian?


Nah


----------



## Morfy

FlightlessBird said:


> me? nope


French?


----------



## FlightlessBird

Morfinyon said:


> French?


nopi nope
hmm from the us?


----------



## Morfy

FlightlessBird said:


> nopi nope
> hmm from the us?


Nopes 

Are you?


----------



## FlightlessBird

Morfinyon said:


> Nopes
> 
> Are you?



youre...french!! You look european, are you? haha give me a key.
Im not


----------



## Morfy

FlightlessBird said:


> youre...french!! You look european, are you? haha give me a key.
> Im not


I'm European, but not French.

Uhh, Polish?


----------



## Bash

FlightlessBird said:


> View attachment 254122
> 
> View attachment 254130
> 
> View attachment 254138
> 
> View attachment 254146


Hungarian?


----------



## FlightlessBird

Morfinyon said:


> I'm European, but not French.
> 
> Uhh, Polish?


I have a mix really, but not Polish

Hmm German?


----------



## Morfy

FlightlessBird said:


> I have a mix really, but not Polish
> 
> Hmm German?


Ye owo 

Serbian?


----------



## VoodooDolls

@FlightlessBird choni you are?


----------



## FlightlessBird

MeTheParrot said:


> @FlightlessBird choni you are?


choni? whats that? 

Im spanish but I have italian family


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Winterlust said:


> @_Yoohoo Larry_ Haha I've heard it a few times in my life! And the fact that I'm 1.75 meters tall does not help. ISTJ 3w2 is the impression that Bree gives, but if you look at the functions she's really ISFJ. Plus, while her enneagram is debatable I believe she's a 1w2. @_stargazing grasshopper_ funny enough that picture was taken in Rome, but there isn't a single Italian bone in me  I am Israeli though! @_crashbandicoot_ wow I'm waaaay off  Are you Europian? @_CloudySkies_ I'd say either American or German!


Can you have American ancestry? But yes, I have American ancestry in more ways then one. As well as German ancestry. I think on my Mom's side, they were some of the first European immigrants to America. My dad is half German, but he was adopted. So I have no idea what else he was. 
Still, there's some other things, if anyone cares to guess.

Btw, I am Canadian. So sometime my family left the States.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

MeTheParrot said:


> @_crashbandicoot_
> 
> you look mexican?


Hah, Interesting. Are you spanish/french ?

I'm Turkish, @Nackle1 got it right.


----------



## enitsirp




----------



## WamphyriThrall

enitsirp said:


> View attachment 254842


I want to say Vietnamese or Filipino...


----------



## enitsirp

Yep, Filipino ^^d


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronia

Guess me, guess me! 












I'm a mix and my real hair colour is black


----------



## Wellsy

koalaroo said:


> View attachment 138857


Holy shit Koalaroo! Do you get sick and tired of people saying your eyes are like the ocean, big and blue. 
I'm sure more than a few sailors have drowned in them. 

*Creeping complete. I actually just skimmed through the thread bored and was blown away by your eyes and felt like commenting


----------



## koalaroo

Wellsy said:


> Holy shit Koalaroo! Do you get sick and tired of people saying your eyes are like the ocean, big and blue.
> I'm sure more than a few sailors have drowned in them.
> 
> *Creeping complete. I actually just skimmed through the thread bored and was blown away by your eyes and felt like commenting


Well, I get comments a lot about how blue they are. Most people ask if I'm wearing colored contacts.

Here's an anecdote from my childhood, though, related to my eye color.

When my sister was taking biology in high school, she learned about eye color genetics. Blue is recessive to green which is recessive to brown. My sister's response to this was to come home and inform me, "I'm marrying a blue-eyed man so that when I have children, they'll have bluer eyes than you!" Well, anyway. She married a blue-eyed man. She tried to tell me this Christmas that her children have bluer eyes than me. I said, "No, hon, they have lighter eyes than me, but their eyes aren't bluer than mine. They're grayer than mine." She got huffy. 

Anyway, basically, my eyes are my only feature that my sister is jealous of!


----------



## inthesnowman

koalaroo said:


> Well, I get comments a lot about how blue they are. Most people ask if I'm wearing colored contacts.
> 
> Here's an anecdote from my childhood, though, related to my eye color.
> 
> When my sister was taking biology in high school, she learned about eye color genetics. Blue is recessive to green which is recessive to brown. My sister's response to this was to come home and inform me, "I'm marrying a blue-eyed man so that when I have children, they'll have bluer eyes than you!" Well, anyway. She married a blue-eyed man. She tried to tell me this Christmas that her children have bluer eyes than me. I said, "No, hon, they have lighter eyes than me, but their eyes aren't bluer than mine. They're grayer than mine." She got huffy.
> 
> Anyway, basically, my eyes are my only feature that my sister is jealous of!


I'm incredibly jealous of your eyes. My irises are such a dark shade of brown they are practically black


----------



## koalaroo

inthesnowman said:


> I'm incredibly jealous of your eyes. My irises are such a dark shade of brown they are practically black


They were good for crying my way out of consequences when I was in kindegarten, too. :wink:


----------



## inthesnowman

koalaroo said:


> They were good for crying my way out of consequences when I was in kindegarten, too. :wink:


Ha! I bet the kids with blue eyes are always the cutest ones


----------



## koalaroo

inthesnowman said:


> Ha! I bet the kids with blue eyes are always the cutest ones


I was a tall, gangly, awkward kid with very big blue eyes. Haha.


----------



## inthesnowman

koalaroo said:


> I was a tall, gangly, awkward kid with very big blue eyes. Haha.


I've got my fingers crossed that my kids will have blue eyes. My boyfriend has got some icy blue eyes. His brother has eyes that are blue with snow white lines that make wavy circles around his pupil. I'm hoping I've got a recessive blue gene in the mix and will have kids with eyes a little less bland than my own


----------



## koalaroo

inthesnowman said:


> I've got my fingers crossed that my kids will have blue eyes. My boyfriend has got some icy blue eyes. His brother has eyes that are blue with snow white lines that make wavy circles around his pupil. I'm hoping I've got a recessive blue gene in the mix and will have kids with eyes a little less bland than my own


I actually think dark brown eyes are beautiful. My dad has warm, sort of dark chocolate brown eyes. Somewhere between a medium brown and a dark brown.


----------



## inthesnowman

koalaroo said:


> I actually think dark brown eyes are beautiful. My dad has warm, sort of dark chocolate brown eyes. Somewhere between a medium brown and a dark brown.


Oh they definitely can be but usually when there are color variations. Mine are very solid. Don't get me wrong though I love my eyes, they make me feel like a betazoid and that's awesome.


----------



## koalaroo

inthesnowman said:


> Oh they definitely can be but usually when there are color variations. Mine are very solid. Don't get me wrong though I love my eyes, they make me feel like a betazoid and that's awesome.


yesss! Star Trek nerd! 

You win points.


----------



## inthesnowman

koalaroo said:


> yesss! Star Trek nerd!
> 
> You win points.


Thank you


----------



## hailfire

View attachment 272002


Try me.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

clear moon said:


> View attachment 271914
> guess me? i can't take selfies without adding emojis.


I'd guess that your ancestry is north central european.
You've the facial structure of a woman from the area of Czech Republic, Austria or Germany.


----------



## backdrop12

OOO OOOO OOO I want to be guessed X3.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

backdrop12 said:


> OOO OOOO OOO I want to be guessed X3.
> 
> 
> View attachment 272482


You look very American... That's to say 'all of them'. Er, there's got to be some British or Irish in there.
@clear moon
I would sooner say eastern European. Maybe Russian.


----------



## Purrfessor

I bet you'll never guess,

(Without my glasses, to make it easier)


----------



## Cotillion

hailfire said:


> View attachment 272002
> 
> 
> Try me.


you're obviously a chocolate marble cake



Stelliferous said:


> I bet you'll never guess,
> 
> (Without my glasses, to make it easier)


whipped-cream cake?


----------



## Purrfessor

Cotillion said:


> you're obviously a chocolate marble cake
> 
> 
> 
> whipped-cream cake?


How did you know!?!?


----------



## Cotillion

Stelliferous said:


> How did you know!?!?


ppft
i'm the cake grandmaster, son


----------



## Purrfessor

Cotillion said:


> ppft
> i'm the cake grandmaster, son


Ah, how very prestigious of you! roud:


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Stelliferous said:


> I bet you'll never guess,
> 
> (Without my glasses, to make it easier)


African American.

No. Dutch, German, Belgian, maaaaybe nordic? But I'll go with German.

I see people like you walking around on campus all day.


----------



## clear moon

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd guess that your ancestry is north central european.
> You've the facial structure of a woman from the area of Czech Republic, Austria or Germany.


correct! my dad is german, my mum is half german, half icelandic. how did you know? what about my facial structure reflects this region?


----------



## Purrfessor

stultum said:


> African American.
> 
> No. Dutch, German, Belgian, maaaaybe nordic? But I'll go with German.
> 
> I see people like you walking around on campus all day.


Interesting speculation.

Funny, I'm a college dropout.


----------



## hailfire

Cotillion said:


> you're obviously a chocolate marble cake


You're spot on about the cake part, kind of right on the flavor. Now I want cake...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

The structure of your chin, jawline, mouth & eyes remind me of Paulina Nierodzik.
However you've more pronounced cheekbones & your nose appears more German so I thought that I'd offer a soft guess.
Your image reminds me of Uma Thurman, her mother is of German descent.









Similar facial structure ^

IMHO you have a natural beauty, you don't need makeup to hide anything but a light application to highlight your features & you'd appear very similar to the image below.


----------



## Cotillion

hailfire said:


> You're spot on about the cake part, kind of right on the flavor. Now I want cake...


be careful what you wish for
incoming


----------



## Necrilia

@hailfire 

Maybe American?

@_backdrop12_

Hmm... I'd say English.

@_Stelliferous_

That's a hard one... I'd say one of countries from eastern Europe.


Try me


----------



## hailfire

Cotillion said:


> be careful what you wish for
> incoming


I'm okay with all the risks involved. ALL OF THEM.

And @Necrilia, nope, I'm not at all American


----------



## LucasMull

Necrilia said:


> @hailfire
> 
> Maybe American?
> 
> @_backdrop12_
> 
> Hmm... I'd say English.
> 
> @_Stelliferous_
> 
> That's a hard one... I'd say one of countries from eastern Europe.
> 
> 
> Try me


British/French with some Asian mix 

Try me!


----------



## Purrfessor

LucasMull said:


> British/French with some Asian mix
> 
> Try me!


You kind of remind me of Spider-Man... Is that considered an ethnicity? (I'm clearly really bad at this.. But hey at least I can't be a racist if I don't understand race hehe)

As for me, apparently I'm Irish, Russian, German mostly... And a bunch of others including some Native American. But I don't know what that means nor do I care to.


----------



## LucasMull

Stelliferous said:


> You kind of remind me of Spider-Man... Is that considered an ethnicity? (I'm clearly really bad at this.. But hey at least I can't be a racist if I don't understand race hehe)
> 
> As for me, apparently I'm Irish, Russian, German mostly... And a bunch of others including some Native American. But I don't know what that means nor do I care to.


Alrighty, Spiderman is good enough. lol

Anyway I find your ethinical complexity to be very intriguing, do you have any pictures you're willing to share? I have German, Portuguese, Slav and Native American aswell!


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Lesuhlee said:


> I've been researching the facial bone structure characteristics of Eastern Europeans: bring. It.


I think she's Greek & Russian.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I think she's Greek & Russian.


Nope.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Nope.


My bad, I hadn't read the last page & so was unaware that you narrowed it down to three ethnicities.


----------



## Lesuhlee

stargazing grasshopper said:


> My bad, I hadn't read the last page & so was unaware that you narrowed it down to three ethnicities.


 @Lesuhlee already guessed it.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Lesuhlee said:


> @Lesuhlee already guessed it.


Why are you talking about yourself in third person?? lol

And yes,you did guess it.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Lesuhlee said:


> @_Lesuhlee_ already guessed it.


Thanks, I had just thanked your comment "Moldova, for the win". 
Nice work beating Bash to the punch.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Dunna; I've referred to myself interchangeably in the third person since I was in the Sixth grade. Found out members of the First Triumvirate did it; thought it was badass; so it kinda stuck. Freaked out my teachers in middle school; but who cares? It's my thing.

And yes, I guessed it; I knew I was going to guess it when I made my first guess. When I set out to win... I never lose. 

I--- never--- lose.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Lesuhlee said:


> Dunna; I've referred to myself interchangeably in the third person since I was in the Sixth grade. Found out members of the First Triumvirate did it; thought it was badass; so it kinda stuck. Freaked out my teachers in middle school; but who cares? It's my thing.
> 
> And yes, I guessed it; I knew I was going to guess it when I made my first guess. When I set out to win... I never lose.
> 
> I--- never--- lose.


The doll looks Trinidadian, bc you know why XD
Guess the heritage of the dude in my avatar?


----------



## Lesuhlee

British?


----------



## Lesuhlee

And potentially Jamaican American on this end; but for the most part American. Never stopped to care to investigate further


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Lesuhlee said:


> British?


You're on the right continent, but I'll give you a clue.
He is neither British nor Irish.


----------



## Lesuhlee

I'm assuming welsh, which was going to be my initial more distinct guess.


----------



## Lesuhlee

Or Scot..


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Lesuhlee said:


> Or Scot..


Not in the British Isles.


----------



## Bash

Icelandic


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Bash said:


> Icelandic


Great guess, but why Icelandic?


----------



## Bash

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Great guess, but why Icelandic?


Lack of pigmentation. = )


----------



## Bash

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Thanks, I had just thanked your comment "Moldova, for the win".
> Nice work beating Bash to the punch.


I lost interest


----------



## Bash

Lesuhlee said:


> Dunna; I've referred to myself interchangeably in the third person since I was in the Sixth grade. Found out members of the First Triumvirate did it; thought it was badass; so it kinda stuck. Freaked out my teachers in middle school; but who cares? It's my thing.
> 
> And yes, I guessed it; I knew I was going to guess it when I made my first guess. When I set out to win... I never lose.
> 
> I--- never--- lose.


You just did. = )


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Bash said:


> Lack of pigmentation. = )


What are you, Scottish?

You're on the right track with Icelandic, but it's not Iceland.


----------



## Bash

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> @Bash
> Someone from Finland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England


What would an Icelander look like?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Bash said:


> What would an Icelander look like?


Like this








And the French dude looks like Kurt Cobain.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

@Bash
See? He looks like Kurt Cobain







.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> @Bash
> See? He looks like Kurt Cobain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol, the blue rose! gonna do that someday


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Luke the Turner said:


> lol, the blue rose! gonna do that someday


So you look like this guy irl?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> So you look like this guy irl?


No, but I could in some weeks if I tried.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Luke the Turner said:


> No, but I could in some weeks if I tried.


I bet you look like him facially.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I bet you look like him facially.


Yeah. Though my eyes are darker.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Luke the Turner said:


> Yeah. Though my eyes are darker.


What colour?  I bet they're beautiful 

(And what type does the dude look like? He's meant to be ENFP, but you can try and guess! )


----------



## Kurt Wagner

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> What colour?


Dark dark darkest brown. Black, really. I guess I'm lucky that they're not the sort of brown that looks like poop. And I think they're great against my skin, which could do with some tanning from time to time.



> I bet they're beautiful


People used to say they were beautiful (cuz they're thick lashed, I reckon), but nowadays they just say that they look sad, and I think that that's cuz they're dark, thick lashed and a bit droopy, it makes them look sad I guess.



> (And what type does the dude look like? He's meant to be ENFP, but you can try and guess! )


He's so sexed up Se comes to mind immediately (though high Ne users are usually horny too  ), and... Fi... somewhere. I don't know why, but I usually associate long hair in men with Fi.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Luke the Turner said:


> Dark dark darkest brown. Black, really. I guess I'm lucky that they're not the sort of brown that looks like poop. And I think they're great against my skin, which could do with some tanning from time to time.
> 
> 
> People used to say they were beautiful (cuz they're thick lashed, I reckon), but nowadays they just say that they look sad, and I think that that's cuz they're dark, thick lashed and a bit droopy, it makes them look sad I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> He's so sexed up Se comes to mind immediately (though high Ne users are usually horny too  ), and... Fi... somewhere. I don't know why, but I usually associate long hair in men with Fi.


same XD


----------



## Kurt Wagner

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> same XD


All I said?!


----------



## Bassmasterzac

You know I've posted twice here and still nobody has guessed mine. 









I demand res[email protected]!!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Bassmasterzac said:


> You know I've posted twice here and still nobody has guessed mine.
> 
> View attachment 276073
> 
> 
> I demand [email protected]!!
> 
> View attachment 276081


Didn't they say American?

I'll guess German and/or Italian descent for now...


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Luke the Turner said:


> All I said?!


yup!  I like guys with long hair


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Luke the Turner said:


> Didn't they say American?
> 
> I'll guess German and/or Italian descent for now...


Well yeah that's pretty vague don't ya think lol

Yeah, I'm primarily Italian and I do have some Austrian.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Bassmasterzac said:


> You know I've posted twice here and still nobody has guessed mine.
> 
> View attachment 276073
> 
> 
> I demand [email protected]!!
> 
> View attachment 276081


You appear to possess a French Canadian mug, but your nose & orbital socket kinda remind me of Polish & German ancestry.
Gonna have to guess that your ethnicity is mainly French & Polish.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You appear to possess a French Canadian mug, but your nose & orbital socket kinda remind me of Polish & German ancestry.
> Gonna have to guess that your ethnicity is mainly French & Polish.


No way man... definitely not French Canadian. I know I've got some Austrian but don't know if I have German... my great grandmother was very anti-semitic and secretive but most of our family believes it was a cover-up that she was actually Jewish. Either that, or she really was a nazi, all I know is she was one mean son of a bitch LOL


----------



## shakti

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 276682


Croatia or Serbia? It's difficult to tell from all the make-up tho...


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@Swordsman of Mana US of A? French roots?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@L'Enfant Terrible

Bosnia?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Luke the Turner said:


> @Swordsman of Mana US of A? French roots?


got US right. not much French to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Swordsman of Mana said:


> got US right. not much French to the best of my knowledge


Brit Isles?

PS: don't mind if I download your shirtless pic.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Luke the Turner said:


> Brit Isles?


you got one part (England specifically)



> PS: don't mind if I download your shirtless pic.


not a probem, chico bonito, I'm happy to spread the love around :wink:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@Swordsman of Mana German... ish.

I have Germanish, I might be projecting. :dry:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Luke the Turner said:


> @Swordsman of Mana German... ish.


yes =)
the third major part is Czech, with a few sprinklings of other things



> I have Germanish, I might be projecting. :dry:


good, Germans are hot :wink:


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^pic the gif looks Bulgarian/Hungarian
> View attachment 282042
> View attachment 282050
> View attachment 282058


German, Italian, Russian, and Irish


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Luke the Turner
why don't you post a pic? :tongue:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Luke the Turner
> why don't you post a pic? :tongue:


You'd be disappointed. But thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate it. 

Besides, I like to stay in the shadows.


----------



## heart of chambers

japanesewhispers said:


>


Okay, this will be hard...I am four different ethnicities. One is obvious, but if you guess at least two of the others, I will be really impressed!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

japanesewhispers said:


> Okay, this will be hard...I am four different ethnicities. One is obvious, but if you guess at least two of the others, I will be really impressed!


Just a wild ass guess, one parent is Japanese/Russian & the other parent is Korean/German?


----------



## heart of chambers

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Just a wild ass guess, one parent is Japanese/Russian & the other parent is Korean/German?


Sorry, no  That's an interesting guess though. Obviously, you guessed Japanese right ;-)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

japanesewhispers said:


> Sorry, no  That's an interesting guess though. Obviously, you guessed Japanese right ;-)


I assumed Japanese based upon your username.
Would you tell me whether the other three ethnicities are native to the same continent? and is that continent Asia or Europe?


----------



## heart of chambers

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I assumed Japanese based upon your username.
> Would you tell me whether the other three ethnicities are native to the same continent? and is that continent Asia or Europe?


I’m afraid I’d give it away. Japanese is the only Asian part of me. The others are on a totally different continent. One is European; the other two parts are not.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

japanesewhispers said:


> Okay, this will be hard...I am four different ethnicities. One is obvious, but if you guess at least two of the others, I will be really impressed!



That's a tough image due to your hair obscuring the side view of your facial features & the orange lighting effect upon your skin/hair. 
IMHO you appear similar to Hawaiian women but with softened features.

Note the image of a Hawaiian woman below. Add a French nose, soften her appearance & she'd appear very similar to your photo image.










So I'm going to guess that you're an ethnic blend of Japanese, French, Hawaiian & ?


----------



## Vivz

*Ehnicity/heritage*

Hey guys, please try to guess mine heritage


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Vivz said:


> Hey guys, please try to guess mine heritage
> 
> 
> View attachment 288186
> 
> 
> View attachment 288194


German/Native?

PS: You beautiful :th_love:


----------



## Slagasauras

japanesewhispers said:


> Sorry, no  That's an interesting guess though. Obviously, you guessed Japanese right ;-)


Black/hispanic/ indigenous....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heart of chambers

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That's a tough image due to your hair obscuring the side view of your facial features & the orange lighting effect upon your skin/hair.
> IMHO you appear similar to Hawaiian women but with softened features.
> 
> Note the image of a Hawaiian woman below. Add a French nose, soften her appearance & she'd appear very similar to your photo image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to guess that you're an ethnic blend of Japanese, French, Hawaiian & ?


Nope!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Too lazy to search another.


----------



## HisPar

It'll be easy if you look!


----------



## HisPar

Dana Scully said:


> View attachment 381706
> 
> 
> Too lazy to search another.
> 
> View attachment 381714


Russia, Denmark, Finland?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

HisPar said:


> Russia, Denmark, Finland?


None of the above.


----------



## HisPar

Dana Scully said:


> None of the above.


British, American, Eskimo?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Even people of my own ethnicity get it wrong.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

acidicwithpanic said:


> Even people of my own ethnicity get it wrong.


Duplicate post.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

acidicwithpanic said:


> Even people of my own ethnicity get it wrong.


A blend of ethnicities, maybe one from Latin America & another from south central Asia?










Your lack of a pronounced brow ridge is indicative that you're Asian. However you appear to be squinting (raised cheeks & pulled back jowl lines beside the mouth area. My interpretation that you're squinting causes me to believe that your eyes are somewhat less almond shaped that they appear, therefore I believe your lower facial features appear Latin American. 

So I'm guessing that your ethnicity is a blend of Asian & Latin American.

Thai & ?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

i cant play the piano said:


> @_backdrop12_ you look like someone i know and he's serbian so... serbian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard candies in the bg


Argentinian?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

HisPar said:


> British, American, Eskimo?



Eskimo?  

In Europe. British and in the area is possible. 
The sure direct heritage I have you probably won't guess right away, nobody does. Spanish, although not Spanish.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A blend of ethnicities, maybe one from Latin America & another from south central Asia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of a pronounced brow ridge is indicative that you're Asian. However you appear to be squinting (raised cheeks & pulled back jowl lines beside the mouth area. My interpretation that you're squinting causes me to believe that your eyes are somewhat less almond shaped that they appear, therefore I believe your lower facial features appear Latin American.
> 
> So I'm guessing that your ethnicity is a blend of Asian & Latin American.
> 
> Thai & ?


Interesting. I've never heard anyone assume that I was Latin before, so that's a first. Most people think I'm mixed; I actually have a little bit of European ancestry but my features don't really show that. I'm not Thai either, although that is a common guess. You're on the right track though guessing with a southern Asian country.


----------



## Loki Grim

@*stargazing grasshopper* 

Vietnamese?


Here are mine.
View attachment 410194









View attachment 410186


----------



## OrangeAppled

acidicwithpanic said:


> Interesting. I've never heard anyone assume that I was Latin before, so that's a first. Most people think I'm mixed; I actually have a little bit of European ancestry but my features don't really show that. I'm not Thai either, although that is a common guess. You're on the right track though guessing with a southern Asian country.


Cambodian?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

OrangeAppled said:


> Cambodian?


Nope.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A blend of ethnicities, maybe one from Latin America & another from south central Asia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of a pronounced brow ridge is indicative that you're Asian. However you appear to be squinting (raised cheeks & pulled back jowl lines beside the mouth area. My interpretation that you're squinting causes me to believe that your eyes are somewhat less almond shaped that they appear, therefore I believe your lower facial features appear Latin American.
> 
> So I'm guessing that your ethnicity is a blend of Asian & Latin American.
> 
> Thai & ?


You don't look the race but since you mentioned South Asia - are you Vietnamese - seems like the only Asian type that get mistaken most 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeAppled

@stargazing grasshopper Filipino?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> You don't look the race but since you mentioned South Asia - are you Vietnamese - seems like the only Asian type that get mistaken most
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since she narrowed it down to within Southeast Asia, it's gotta be one of these 6 main ethnicities.




*Contents*
1 Tai–Kadai.
2 Austronesian.
3 Negrito peoples.
4 Sino-Tibetan. 4.1 Chinese.
5 Austro-Asiatic. 5.1 Vietic.
6 Indo-Aryan & Dravidian. 6.1 Indo Aryan. 6.2 Indo-Aryan & Dravidian.



*Ethnic groups of Southeast Asia - Wikipedia, the free ...*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Ethnic_groups*_of_*Southeast*_*Asia*


I'd guess that the greatest percentage of her ethnicity is Malaysian Chinese


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

OrangeAppled said:


> @_stargazing grasshopper_ Filipino?


LOL, I'm a male grasshopper.

That image is of @acidicwithpanic, she's a young Asian woman that's exponentially way cuter than I am. 


08-27-2015 04:13 AM


acidicwithpanic








​*





*
*Gender:*








*Posts:*
443
*Join Date:*
Apr 2015
*Post Rank:*
Junior
*Thanked:*
419 times




Even people of my own ethnicity get it wrong.​







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## peter pettishrooms

stargazing grasshopper said:


> LOL, I'm a male grasshopper.
> 
> That image is of @acidicwithpanic, she's a young Asian woman that's exponentially way cuter than I am.
> 
> 
> 08-27-2015 04:13 AM
> 
> 
> acidicwithpanic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Gender:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posts:*
> 443
> *Join Date:*
> Apr 2015
> *Post Rank:*
> Junior
> *Thanked:*
> 419 times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even people of my own ethnicity get it wrong.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached Thumbnails


----------



## PandaBoo

acidicwithpanic said:


> Interesting. I've never heard anyone assume that I was Latin before, so that's a first. Most people think I'm mixed; I actually have a little bit of European ancestry but my features don't really show that. I'm not Thai either, although that is a common guess. You're on the right track though guessing with a southern Asian country.


Hmm, your skin looks darker, so I would guess Malay? Malay tends to have much darker skin compared to other Asians. I am Asian, but I have really light skin. I'll show you a picture of it once I get my phone out.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

i cant play the piano said:


> wha? slovenia?


Opposite side from Croatia to Serbia is Slovenia. What else would you mean by opposite?


----------



## piano

He's a Superhero! said:


> Opposite side from Croatia to Serbia is Slovenia. What else would you mean by opposite?


kosovo

there was a war between the serbians of serbia and the albanians of kosovo therefore they are "opposites" because they were on opposite sides of the war


----------



## He's a Superhero!

i cant play the piano said:


> kosovo
> 
> there was a war between the serbians of serbia and the albanians of kosovo therefore they are "opposites" because they were on opposite sides of the war


Oh that's a shame. I always prefer it when humans are united in peace.

So what's life like in Kosovo? (Before I went for Serbia, and then Slovenia due to thinking what is "opposite", I was toying with Macedonia as my next guess...Just _knew _it was further south!)


----------



## Yamol

He's a Superhero! said:


> Monaco?


North. And less obscure than monaco. 

Think about my nose and the height of my head, as well as my slender build. <big hint


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Yamol said:


> North. And less obscure than monaco.
> 
> Think about my nose and the height of my head, as well as my slender build. <big hint


North...Belgium? Honestly that nose isn't making me think of anything Germanic tho. Slender build could mean anything, but since you mentioned it, Dutch, due to the Dutch starvation - still not seeing it with the nose. Another obscure country...Andorra? I don't recall the people of Andorra being especially slender..


----------



## Yamol

He's a Superhero! said:


> North...Belgium? Honestly that nose isn't making me think of anything Germanic tho. Slender build could mean anything, but since you mentioned it, Dutch, due to the Dutch starvation - still not seeing it with the nose. Another obscure country...Andorra? I don't recall the people of Andorra being especially slender..


Dutch is much closer but not quite


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Yamol said:


> Dutch is much closer but not quite


Danish? :O

Well Spanish/Scandinavian combo would make for an interesting mix!


----------



## Yamol

He's a Superhero! said:


> Danish? :O
> 
> Well Spanish/Scandinavian combo would make for an interesting mix!


Bingo! More specifically Norwegian.









I actually see little specs of orange in my beard if I grow it out. And in the summer I have some orange-ish highlights noticeable in a well lit area.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Yamol said:


> Bingo! More specifically Norwegian.
> 
> View attachment 416402


Cool! I don't think I've met someone who is both Spanish and Norwegian before - can you speak both languages? I'm betting that it makes for an interesting cultural mix!


----------



## Yamol

He's a Superhero! said:


> Cool! I don't think I've met someone who is both Spanish and Norwegian before - can you speak both languages? I'm betting that it makes for an interesting cultural mix!


Lol, I wish. On my mother's side we've been english speaking for about 5 generations now, and on my father's side three generations.

So I only speak fluent english.

I look a lot like that guy in that photo besides my skin tone from a side view.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Yamol said:


> Lol, I wish. On my mother's side we've been english speaking for about 5 generations now, and on my father's side three generations.
> 
> So I only speak fluent english.


It does happen - I'm not fluent in Dutch or Romany despite my heritage, tho at least I can speak basic level Dutch as well as a handful of Romany words. It's definitely worth learning another language to speak tho, other than English...Spanish is an ideal choice too! Norwegian's not a bad one either.


----------



## Yamol

He's a Superhero! said:


> It does happen - I'm not fluent in Dutch or Romany despite my heritage, tho at least I can speak basic level Dutch as well as a handful of Romany words. It's definitely worth learning another language to speak tho, other than English...Spanish is an ideal choice too! Norwegian's not a bad one either.


I actually have more than two. Those are just the two predominant ones. Spanish, Irish, Norwegian, Finnish, Dominican, some others I swear. Mainly Spanish and Norwegian though, they constitute about 80-90%


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Yamol said:


> I actually have more than two. Those are just the two predominant ones. Spanish, Irish, Norwegian, Finnish, Dominican, some others I swear. Mainly Spanish and Norwegian though, they constitute about 80-90%


I was thinking of Dominican...

Well that's a decent mix of backgrounds and cultures!


----------



## joup

i cant play the piano said:


> you'll never guess


Belgium?


----------



## NomadLeviathan




----------



## He's a Superhero!

NomadLeviathan said:


>


Native American? Not full blood, but mixed with some European.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Go for it.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

NomadLeviathan said:


>


I'd assume you're Native American with some European (and possibly Hispanic) ancestry thrown into the mix because of the strong features.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Saturnian Devil said:


> View attachment 416906
> 
> 
> Go for it.


Some African ancestry - possibly African-American/Anglo-American mix? Alternatively South African.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Saturnian Devil said:


> I'd assume you're Native American with some European (and possibly Hispanic) ancestry thrown into the mix because of the strong features.





He's a Superhero! said:


> Native American? Not full blood, but mixed with some European.


Blackfoot, Native Mexican, and your typical Swiss, English, and Spanish conglomerate.

It's a mess. I'd love to try one of the DNA ethnicity tests.


----------



## Captain de Wilde

Ohhhh I love this game, take a guess:
(I cannot, for the love of god, sit behind my webcam like a normal person, so these will have to do enguin
3 nationalities, two prominant!


----------



## joup

Captain de Wilde said:


> Ohhhh I love this game, take a guess:
> (I cannot, for the love of god, sit behind my webcam like a normal person, so these will have to do enguin
> 3 nationalities, two prominant!
> 
> View attachment 417882
> 
> View attachment 417890
> 
> View attachment 417898


African-American.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

Captain de Wilde said:


> Ohhhh I love this game, take a guess:
> (I cannot, for the love of god, sit behind my webcam like a normal person, so these will have to do enguin
> 3 nationalities, two prominant!
> 
> View attachment 417882
> 
> View attachment 417890
> 
> View attachment 417898


Dominican, African American, and perhaps Cherokee Indian?

Side note: You have really nicely shaped eyebrows.


----------



## Captain de Wilde

Saturnian Devil said:


> Side note: You have really nicely shaped eyebrows.


Thanks! African-American is not that far of... I have ancestors from South-Africa, hence the hair. Though it's not dominant


----------



## joup

Captain de Wilde said:


> Thanks! African-American is not that far of... I have ancestors from South-Africa, hence the hair. Though it's not dominant


Ok, Cape Malay or just Malay mixed with European/French/Italian and perhaps some Indian and African.


----------



## Captain de Wilde

joup said:


> Ok, Cape Malay or just Malay mixed with European/French/Italian and perhaps some Indian and African.


European is correct (Dutch)! The other one is not :carrot:


----------



## fasc




----------



## Mattylad

I might've done this before but it was a while ago and this looks interesting so...









(PS, if someone does know cos I was a bud back in the day and I told them please don't tell everyone)


----------



## sweetraglansweater

View attachment 434809


don't cheat and go off of my other posts.


----------



## Yasminec19

Armenian


----------



## sweetraglansweater

nope not armenian but close



Yasminec14 said:


> Armenian


are you mexican - philiphino?


----------



## Yasminec19

Lebanese maybe ?

I'm very far from it


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^pic the gif looks Bulgarian/Hungarian
> View attachment 282042
> View attachment 282050
> View attachment 282058


you are so cute. you are nationality hawt. thank god you're gay and unavailable.


----------



## fasc

fasc said:


> View attachment 434641
> View attachment 434649


Any guesses?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

fasc said:


> View attachment 434641
> View attachment 434649


North Africa?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Mattylad said:


> I might've done this before but it was a while ago and this looks interesting so...
> 
> View attachment 434753
> 
> 
> (PS, if someone does know cos I was a bud back in the day and I told them please don't tell everyone)


Maori?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 434785
> 
> View attachment 434793
> 
> View attachment 434817
> 
> View attachment 434809
> 
> 
> don't cheat and go off of my other posts.


Maltese?


----------



## fasc

sweetraglansweater said:


> View attachment 434785
> 
> View attachment 434793
> 
> View attachment 434817
> 
> View attachment 434809
> 
> 
> don't cheat and go off of my other posts.


Turkish?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

fasc said:


> Turkish?


TURKISH????? Ack, the insult!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mattylad said:


> I might've done this before but it was a while ago and this looks interesting so...
> 
> View attachment 434753
> 
> 
> (PS, if someone does know cos I was a bud back in the day and I told them please don't tell everyone)


Malaysian or Filipino mix with Chinese ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctis

My ancestry is from four European countries, two from northern Europe, one from middle Europe, and one from southern Europe


----------



## sweetraglansweater

He's a Superhero! said:


> I'm confused...Do you blame all Turkish people for this? What about Turkish Jews?


Only the dolma-denying ones


----------



## He's a Superhero!

sweetraglansweater said:


> Only the dolma-denying ones


Ok, lol.


----------



## Mattylad

He's a Superhero! said:


> It's cool - you just look like someone I know who is Maori.
> 
> Ok, Taiwanese?





joup said:


> Japanese?


Afraid these two are also a no.



ai.tran.75 said:


> Malaysian or Filipino mix with Chinese ?


This person's got the closest so far - especially with the second one.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Yasminec14 said:


> Armenian


Barbados?


----------



## Yasminec19

Gossip Goat said:


> Barbados?


Man, very far from it XD


----------



## Gossip Goat

Yasminec14 said:


> Man, very far from it XD


Middle East?


----------



## Yasminec19

Gossip Goat said:


> Middle East?


Middle eastern heritage yes, but north african.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Yasminec14 said:


> Middle eastern heritage yes, but north african.


egyptian then?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Mattylad said:


> Afraid these two are also a no.
> 
> 
> 
> This person's got the closest so far - especially with the second one.


Peruvian?


----------



## Yasminec19

Gossip Goat said:


> egyptian then?


I'll give you a little hint : It's the closest country to europe geographically out of all the north african countries


----------



## Gossip Goat

Yasminec14 said:


> I'll give you a little hint : It's the closest country to europe geographically out of all the north african countries


There are 3 countries that are relatively the closest to europe: morocco, algeria & tunisia with morocco being in contact with spain. Im inclined to say moroccan?


----------



## Yasminec19

Gossip Goat said:


> There are 3 countries that are relatively the closest to europe: morocco, algeria & tunisia with morocco being in contact with spain. Im inclined to say moroccan?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Mattylad said:


> Afraid these two are also a no.
> 
> This person's got the closest so far - especially with the second one.


China is closest...

Burmese, Tibetan, or Vietnamese?


----------



## fasc

He's a Superhero! said:


> Middle Eastern?


nah


----------



## fasc

JacksonHeights said:


> Trinidad?


Closest guess so far.


----------



## AndieO

Noctis said:


> My ancestry is from four European countries, two from northern Europe, one from middle Europe, and one from southern Europe


1. Finnish
2. Norwegian
3. Hungarian
4. Croatian


----------



## furryfury

Here's a challenge: 









Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.


----------



## AndieO

furryfury said:


> Here's a challenge:
> 
> View attachment 436977
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.


Seems a little bit of mongolian heritage, so I think it should be from that part of the world.


----------



## Yasminec19

furryfury said:


> Here's a challenge:
> 
> View attachment 436977
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.



Syrian ?


----------



## Noctis

AndieO said:


> 1. Finnish
> 2. Norwegian
> 3. Hungarian
> 4. Croatian


1. English
2. Irish
3. German 
4. Greek


----------



## furryfury

Yasminec14 said:


> Syrian ?


Go fish.


----------



## Yasminec19

furryfury said:


> Go fish.


Indian ?


----------



## katemess

furryfury said:


> Here's a challenge:
> 
> View attachment 436977
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.


Colombian.


----------



## katemess

Curious.


----------



## Yasminec19

katemess said:


> View attachment 437321
> 
> 
> Curious.


What a beauty !

I would say south korea ?


----------



## katemess

Yasminec14 said:


> What a beauty !
> 
> I would say south korea ?


Thank ya! And nope. :smile-new:


----------



## Yasminec19

katemess said:


> Thank ya! And nope. :smile-new:


 Half chinese half caucasian ?


----------



## Gossip Goat

furryfury said:


> Here's a challenge:
> 
> View attachment 436977
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.


Asian or Hispanic?


----------



## Gossip Goat

katemess said:


> View attachment 437321
> 
> 
> Curious.


Eurasian?


----------



## gmaslin

@katemess
The high cheekbones and strong angular features just yell out Celt to me but the lips are a little too baroque and the eyebrows too heavy to be just Irish. There is something Adriatic about the whole facial impression. May I ask if you have trouble tanning?


----------



## katemess

@Yasminec14 Not Chinese.

@gmaslin You're the closest so far, but not Irish and not from one of the countries bordering the Adriatic Sea. European is correct though. I don't have trouble tanning. I'll burn but go dark quickly.

Oh, and not Eurasian.


----------



## Yasminec19

Half British half singaporean ?


----------



## katemess

Yasminec14 said:


> Half British half singaporean ?


You're on the money with half-British (although not Irish, like someone suggested before), but not half Singaporean. :tongue:


----------



## Yasminec19

katemess said:


> You're on the money with half-British (although not Irish, like someone suggested before), but not half Singaporean. :tongue:


Vietnamese then ?


----------



## katemess

Yasminec14 said:


> Vietnamese then ?


Nope! Not Asian at all. :tongue2: Most people I meet DO think I'm mixed white/Asian though, which is why I was curious what people here had to say.


----------



## gmaslin

If you can tan then the Mediterranean is in you. I vote Spanish/British.


----------



## Yasminec19

katemess said:


> Nope! Not Asian at all. :tongue2: Most people I meet DO think I'm mixed white/Asian though, which is why I was curious what people here had to say.


Latin then ?


----------



## katemess

@gmaslin and @Yasminec14 I'm actually British (English) and Russian, but have Portuguese on one side going back a few generations. 

:congratulatory:


----------



## Yasminec19

katemess said:


> @gmaslin and @Yasminec14 I'm actually British (English) and Russian, but have Portuguese on one side going back a few generations.
> 
> :congratulatory:


That was freaking hard to guess XD


----------



## katemess

Yasminec14 said:


> That was freaking hard to guess XD


Haha, I know! That was mean of me.


----------



## Yasminec19

Don't cheat.


----------



## gmaslin

@katemess
I guess the Slavic blood was the Adriatic vibe I was getting but the Brezhnev eyebrows should have told me to guess Russian. When I said Celt, I meant you couldn't be Irish because of the lips and the eyebrows but the Welsh will have fancy lips and the Scots can have heavy eyebrows from the Spanish connection during the Tudor times. I was just trying to sort out all the combos. For the record, the Spanish and Portuguese are genetically closer than the Spanish and the Catalan. Anyway, I see it now that you told us.
@Yasminec14
Definitely Eastern European but not Hungarian, possibly Bulgarian or Romanian but more likely from the Yugoslav area or Turkish.


----------



## Yasminec19

Nope  Guess again


----------



## katemess

Yasminec14 said:


> Nope  Guess again



I was also going to guess Bulgarian. 

Serbian? Georgian?


----------



## Yasminec19

Nope !


----------



## gmaslin

There's a definite dark, gypsy like vibe going on and that is why I guessed Slav or Bulgarian. Her face is too round and wide eyed and her mouth too generous to be Romanian or more northern. Georgian could have been my next guess because of the dark eyes but there is something Sephardic about her. Will you confirm that you are of purely European descent from only one country of origin?


----------



## Yasminec19

gmaslin said:


> There's a definite dark, gypsy like vibe going on and that is why I guessed Slav or Bulgarian. Her face is too round and wide eyed and her mouth too generous to be Romanian or more northern. Georgian could have been my next guess because of the dark eyes but there is something Sephardic about her. Will you confirm that you are of purely European descent from only one country of origin?


I'm not european at all, but I probably have caucasian blood, my grand-mothers from both sides being white (but not european). Sephardic is the closest guess


----------



## gmaslin

I think I got it now. It's either Cyprus or Moracco and since she was emphatic when she replied "No" when i suggested she was definitely Eastern European, the only logical choice is Moracco. This jibes with her assertion that she is not European at all but from a white ancestry and her denial of being Turkish. She could very well be middle eastern but if you're up on current events, she's not likely to be on PerC at this hour with all the crap going on there.


----------



## Yasminec19

gmaslin said:


> I think I got it now. It's either Cypress or Moracco and since she was emphatic when she replied "No" when i suggested she was definitely Eastern European, the only logical choice is Moracco. This jibes with her assertion that she is not European at all but from a white ancestry and her denial of being Turkish. She could very well be middle eastern but if you're up on current events, she's not likely to be on PerC at this hour with all the crap going on there.


I'm a moroccan arab, you win !


----------



## gmaslin

Applause! Applause! _Takes a bow and says..._This was a pretty lucky guess when you consider all the middle eastern countries that could have come into play. I was going to suggest Greece but there again, civil conflict and unrest would have made it unlikely that she would be participating in so frivolous an activity at this hour were she there. How many of the Syrian refugees has Moracco taken in and what is the current state policy regarding these refugees?


----------



## Yasminec19

gmaslin said:


> Applause! Applause! _Takes a bow and says..._This was a pretty lucky guess when you consider all the middle eastern countries that could have come into play. I was going to suggest Greece but there again, civil conflict and unrest would have made it unlikely that she would be participating in so frivolous an activity at this hour were she there. How many of the Syrian refugees has Moracco taken in and what is the current state policy regarding these refugees?


The syrian community that lived in the north of morocco before the conflict was a very "wealthy" one. After the conflict started there have been a lot of syrians coming to morocco and they have to beg in front of the supermarkets etc, you can meet them everywhere in the cities. From what I know, morocco didn't play a huge part in helping the refugees and they even need a visa to stay here. We have a lot of problems concerning migration because of the subsaharians that stay in stagnation here once they are rejected by Europe because we are a transitional territory, I think that's why morocco's policy about refugees is what it is. It's very sad and I wish we could help more.


----------



## NomadLeviathan




----------



## AndieO

furryfury:23331905 said:


> Here's a challenge:
> 
> View attachment 436977
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.


You didn't aswer anything to mongolian. What about a mix of mongolian and russian? Or Azerbaijan, that area.


----------



## furryfury

AndieO said:


> You didn't aswer anything to mongolian. What about a mix of mongolian and russian? Or Azerbaijan, that area.


Actually there is some Mongolian a few generations back. But no, I'm mostly something else.


----------



## furryfury

OfTheEarth said:


>


French.


----------



## gmaslin

@OfTheEarth
I don't care where you're from, when can you get to NYC? I'm kidding (sort of). You fall into the generically handsome category. You have a wonderful facial symmetry and inviting lips. I wish I could see your eyes more but they appear to be large and expressive. I don't see anything telling about your appearance but @furryfury is right to point out the D'Artagnan like facial hair. Give us a hint and tell us which continent. Same hint from you furryfury if someone hasn't guessed your origin by now.


----------



## Yasminec19

OfTheEarth said:


>


French ?


----------



## Yasminec19

furryfury said:


> Actually there is some Mongolian a few generations back. But no, I'm mostly something else.


Turkish ?


----------



## furryfury

furryfury said:


> Here's a challenge:
> 
> View attachment 436977
> 
> 
> Doubt anyone will be able to guess it.


Southern hemisphere, not Asian, (including India) or South American.


----------



## Yasminec19

furryfury said:


> Southern hemisphere, not Asian, (including India) or South American.


Tunisian ?


----------



## gmaslin

@furryfury
Looking closely at your photo I am starting to get a sense of the Pacific Islands. I have narrowed you down to a Kiwi or Samoan. I don't know why I should have ruled out Australian but I have. Can you do a convincing hula?


----------



## NomadLeviathan

furryfury said:


> French.





Yasminec14 said:


> French ?


Nahp


----------



## Flow Ozzy

OrangeAppled said:


> Post a photo of yourself for people to guess your ethnic background - just for kicks.
> 
> I'll start.....my heritage can be traced back to two countries mainly, although there is certainly more than two in the mix. Try and guess the main two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:


French ??


----------



## furryfury

Yasminec14 said:


> Tunisian ?


 (pretty sure that's the Northern hemisphere)



gmaslin said:


> @furryfury
> Looking closely at your photo I am starting to get a sense of the Pacific Islands. I have narrowed you down to a Kiwi or Samoan. I don't know why I should have ruled out Australian but I have. Can you do a convincing hula?


Excellent work! I'll give you Kiwi. I'm New Zealand Māori.


----------



## hauntology

side notes: 1.) i'm a boy
2.) not white/European (traditionally), just dyed hair


----------



## Yasminec19

Space Junkie said:


> side notes: 1.) i'm a boy
> 2.) not white/European (traditionally), just dyed hair


Israeli ?


----------



## hauntology

Yasminec19 said:


> Israeli ?


Mizrahi Jewish, syrian+yemeni! close tho!!!


----------



## Yasminec19

OfTheEarth said:


> Nahp


Ukrainian ?


----------



## katemess

@OfTheEarth Polish?


----------



## AndieO

furryfury:23355794 said:


> AndieO said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't aswer anything to mongolian. What about a mix of mongolian and russian? Or Azerbaijan, that area.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is some Mongolian a few generations back. But no, I'm mostly something else.
Click to expand...

Myanmar


----------



## Angina Jolie

OfTheEarth said:


>


You look like you could pull off being from the Balkan region. Romania, Moldova. Maybe even Serbia, etc.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

@Yasminec19 @Shameless Nation @katemess @gmaslin @furryfury

No hints, but here are a few more pics.

I think my appearance has changed pretty drastically over the years? Maybe not, but when I show new friends pictures from high school, and then from my driver's license 4 years ago, and then pics from 2 years ago, they don't believe I'm the same person, haha. Perhaps this is because they are of other ethnicities themselves, though, and all Caucasians look the same. But I think it's sort of bizarre. These are all as an "adult."


----------



## katemess

OfTheEarth said:


> @Yasminec19 @Shameless Nation @katemess @gmaslin
> 
> No hints, but here are a few more pics.
> 
> I think my appearance has changed pretty drastically over the years? Maybe not, but when I show new friends pictures from high school, and then from my driver's license 4 years ago, and then pics from 2 years ago, they don't believe I'm the same person, haha. Perhaps this is because they are of other ethnicities themselves, though, and all Caucasians look the same. But I think it's sort of bizarre. These are all as an "adult."


Lordy. 

Sometimes it looks like you could be mixed, but then in that last pic (and the first one you posted a couple pages back), it doesn't look like you're mixed. I'm going to go with Italian? Or Spanish?


----------



## NomadLeviathan

gmaslin said:


> @OfTheEarth
> I don't care where you're from, when can you get to NYC? I'm kidding (sort of). You fall into the generically handsome category. You have a wonderful facial symmetry and inviting lips. I wish I could see your eyes more but they appear to be large and expressive. I don't see anything telling about your appearance but @furryfury is right to point out the D'Artagnan like facial hair. Give us a hint and tell us which continent. Same hint from you furryfury if someone hasn't guessed your origin by now.


Haha, sorry. I'm here in the States, but my heart is in Canada. But what does nongeneric handsome look like?


----------



## Yasminec19

OfTheEarth said:


> @Yasminec19 @Shameless Nation @katemess @gmaslin @furryfury
> 
> No hints, but here are a few more pics.
> 
> I think my appearance has changed pretty drastically over the years? Maybe not, but when I show new friends pictures from high school, and then from my driver's license 4 years ago, and then pics from 2 years ago, they don't believe I'm the same person, haha. Perhaps this is because they are of other ethnicities themselves, though, and all Caucasians look the same. But I think it's sort of bizarre. These are all as an "adult."


Turkish ? Russian ? I'm completely lost XD


----------



## Angina Jolie

@OfTheEarth, actually, I see a little Kazakh/Mongolian maybe northern - icelandic or northern canadian influence. Your cheekbones and your eye shape.


----------



## gmaslin

@OfTheEarth
Now that your eyes are much more visible we note the strong almond shape typical in Asia and in Native American Indians. Will you tell us if you are multicultural or of one geneology?

@Shameless Nation
We crossed posts but yes, I see the Urals and the Steppes too.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

gmaslin said:


> @OfTheEarth
> Now that your eyes are much more visible we note the strong almond shape typical in Asia and in Native American Indians. Will you tell us if you are multicultural or of one geneology?
> 
> @Shameless Nation
> We crossed posts but yes, I see the Urals and the Steppes too.


Total mutt. Well, not total.


----------



## Yasminec19

OfTheEarth said:


> Total mutt. Well, not total.


Half caucasian Half hispanic ?


----------



## katemess

JacksonHeights said:


> My mom is from Siberia actually, she's from Novosibirsk  Have you ever been to Siberia? Or Russia in general?


Oh, cool.  I have never been to Siberia, but have been to both Moscow and St Petersburg.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

I ve been ignored :crying:

Ps:check previous page


----------



## katemess

crashbandicoot said:


> I ve been ignored :crying:
> 
> Ps:check previous page


Greek? Italian?


----------



## AndieO

crashbandicoot said:


> I ve been ignored :crying:
> 
> Ps:check previous page


I think the language behind your second photo is Turkish, so I'm going to go with that.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

AndieO said:


> I think the language behind your second photo is Turkish, so I'm going to go with that.


Lol cheater ! :dry:

But your right.:wink:


----------



## AndieO

crashbandicoot said:


> Lol cheater ! :dry:
> 
> But your right.:wink:


You posted the photo, how am I a cheater? )) I just used all the info I had


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

I thought that my heritage could be traced to only a couple of countries, but when I started researching my genealogy, I discovered that I had quite a few ethnicities in my background, a couple that even surprised me. I'm just curious to see if anyone will guess them. xD


----------



## marblecloud95

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> View attachment 443802
> 
> 
> I thought that my heritage could be traced to only a couple of countries, but when I started researching my genealogy, I discovered that I had quite a few ethnicities in my background, a couple that even surprised me. I'm just curious to see if anyone will guess them. xD


Photo needs more enhancement, I still see the wrinkles around your mouth.


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

marblecloud95 said:


> Photo needs more enhancement, I still see the wrinkles around your mouth.


What the fuck's that supposed to mean? I don't own a cell phone or a good camera. I took it with a crappy low pixel webcam that doesn't pick up every detail. If it looks enhanced or blurred, that's why. I didn't edit it a bit.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

let's see what you guys think I am


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

November said:


> let's see what you guys think I am
> 
> View attachment 443930


Turkish or Armenian?


----------



## 124567

@katemess you look so mixed :blushed:
@xGraveyardWriterx 
You guys are gorgeous :shocked: :wink:

@marblecloud95 perhaps you should show us your perfection  :laughing:


----------



## ai.tran.75

November said:


> let's see what you guys think I am
> 
> View attachment 443930


Turkish, Lebanon , Croatian, Greek - east European or middle Eastern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WamphyriThrall

November said:


> let's see what you guys think I am
> 
> View attachment 443930


Turkish? Albanian? Bulgarian?


----------



## marblecloud95

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> What the fuck's that supposed to mean? I don't own a cell phone or a good camera. I took it with a crappy low pixel webcam that doesn't pick up every detail. If it looks enhanced or blurred, that's why. I didn't edit it a bit.


Looked like one of those soft skin filters, could be noise reduction though as most webcams are so grainy they probably use it to compensate.


----------



## marblecloud95

Havahism said:


> @katemess you look so mixed :blushed:
> @xGraveyardWriterx
> You guys are gorgeous :shocked: :wink:
> 
> @marblecloud95 perhaps you should show us your perfection  :laughing:


My face broke my webcam.
Here's the best photo I got of myself.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> View attachment 443802
> 
> 
> I thought that my heritage could be traced to only a couple of countries, but when I started researching my genealogy, I discovered that I had quite a few ethnicities in my background, a couple that even surprised me. I'm just curious to see if anyone will guess them. xD


I wouldn't be even surprised if you've got some Hispanic blood in you.


----------



## FireRain

Okay ^^ what do I look like :> where am I from?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

FireRain said:


> View attachment 444330
> 
> 
> Okay ^^ what do I look like :> where am I from?


Bosnian?


----------



## FireRain

Saturnian Devil said:


> Bosnian?


No ^^


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

gmaslin said:


> @November
> You have the cutest sad puppy face I've ever seen. I can't imagine any woman ever staying mad at you. Big expressive eyes, olive complexion, lovely chin dimple, fairly hirsute and in shape. I'm tempted to guess somewhere middle eastern but the nose is perhaps not sufficiently sephardic. Are you mixed or from one geneology? Is any origin in mainland Europe?


Am Greek and Spanish, but not 100%. I'm a mix of basically everything in Southern Europe and parts of the Middle East/Near East like Turkey, Israel, and Lebanon due to ancestry. If I remember right, some of my ancestors migrated from somewhere in Mesopotamia/Fertile Crescent and went all the way to Greece and the surrounding area and islands. 

tl;dr: i'm a mutt


----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Gorgon

@FireRain you look like Marion Cotillard
https://www.google.com/search?q=Marion+Cotillard&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=979&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjR25n7xdjJAhVG42MKHd63A3MQ_AUIBigB

So I would say French.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Thanatesque said:


> View attachment 445658


Indonesian?


----------



## Angina Jolie

Thanatesque said:


> View attachment 445658


Vietnamese?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Here's a current pic of me lmaoo I need more sun


----------



## Gorgon

@November and @Shameless Nation you're both close.
@November Italian?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Thanatesque said:


> @November and @Shameless Nation you're both close.
> @November Italian?


Close. I'm Greek/Spanish. Are you Filipino?


----------



## Gorgon

November said:


> Close. I'm Greek/Spanish. Are you Filipino?


Half Filipino!


----------



## LittleHawk

@November D'awwwwww you're just fucking adorable! >.<


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

WamphyriThrall said:


> Turkish? Albanian? Bulgarian?


Korean


----------



## joup

November said:


> View attachment 445746
> 
> 
> Here's a current pic of me lmaoo I need more sun


Italian American?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

joup said:


> Italian American?


Greco-Spaniard


----------



## Miniblini

So basically 100% Mediterranean!

Now I want Mediterranean food.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

Miniblini said:


> So basically 100% Mediterranean!
> 
> Now I want Mediterranean food.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

November said:


> Korean


I heard Korean men have small pee pees.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

WamphyriThrall said:


> I heard Korean men have small pee pees.


You mean to tell me they don't have big dongy dongs!?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Yes I am wearing pink polka dot pyjama pants.
Guess my ethnicity! I'm bored.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## LegendaryBoobs

You guys are all so beautiful and then there's me....


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 446266


I always thought you looked Jewish.


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse
I always thought you were right lolsy :*


----------



## Miniblini

lycanized said:


> Lord have I come to hate this picture, but I'm curious what people will say


WELSH! (I dunno, it spoke to me)

and Native American!


----------



## Miniblini

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 446266


Italian? Czech?


----------



## Rafiki

Miniblini said:


> Italian? Czech?


Have heard Italian before, in fact someone on this site recently said it!
My mum used to or still hears the same about her.

Czech is new!


----------



## Rafiki

@lycanized

would guess Russian
After, I saw someone said Native American,
and I would add that to my guesses.

I do believe the two are descendants of the same Asian so I feel more confident saying that now.


----------



## joup

November said:


> Greco-Spaniard


So if I get this right, you are Greco, which is a common Italian surname which literally means Greek (according to wikipedia). And then a mixture of Spanish?

So maybe I was a little bit close?

I like it.


----------



## fadedtone

Middle eastern, Iranian perhaps


----------



## FireRain

pancaketreehouse said:


> Angel
> Heaven


Mission accomplished, tricked at least one human into believing that I'm not from hell









You look Romanian to me btw ^^


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 446266


Middle Eastern? Lebanese?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs

lycanized said:


> Lord have I come to hate this picture, but I'm curious what people will say


hmmm. Mexican?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FireRain said:


> View attachment 444330
> 
> 
> Okay ^^ what do I look like :> where am I from?


Oo! Chick with the cool name is hot. 

You look eastern Euro. Czech? Around there. Russian?


----------



## joup

FireRain said:


> View attachment 444330
> 
> 
> Okay ^^ what do I look like :> where am I from?


Kurdish?


----------



## Saturnian Devil

lycanized said:


> Lord have I come to hate this picture, but I'm curious what people will say


Venezuelan, Ecuadorian, or Columbian.


----------



## FireRain

lycanized said:


> Lord have I come to hate this picture, but I'm curious what people will say


Hmm I'd say Portuguese  your hair looks really long  btw 




AddictiveMuse said:


> Oo! Chick with the cool name is hot.
> 
> You look eastern Euro. Czech? Around there. Russian?


Russian is right haha. Okay to make it easy, my mom is Russian, my dad is half Spanish half Georgian ^^ 
Btw hi you again haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FireRain said:


> Hmm I'd say Portuguese  your hair looks really long  btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian is right haha. Okay to make it easy, my mom is Russian, my dad is half Spanish half Georgian ^^
> Btw hi you again haha


Yay! That's a pretty interesting mix. 

Lycanized does look portugese now that I think about it.


----------



## Miniblini

Yeah! Iranian or Romanian!


----------



## joup

FireRain said:


> Russian is right haha. Okay to make it easy, my mom is Russian, my dad is half Spanish half Georgian


So your dad's background isn't Kurdish from Georgia? Would you say you would fit in there? Just wondering.


----------



## FireRain

joup said:


> So your dad's background isn't Kurdish from Georgia? Would you say you would fit in there? Just wondering.


My dad is a blue eyed half mingreli xD so no I don't see there anything kurdish in me ^^


----------



## phoenixmarie

AddictiveMuse said:


> English, Scottish, Irish a mix of all those countries.
> 
> Basically Anglo Saxon with some possible Celtic influences


You win. But that's just one side  I'm also Russian, Hungarian, Dutch and Swedish.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> Nope, you're moving in the right direction but there's still a bit of a way to go.


Do you consider Greenland as part of Scandinavia? I haven't met anyone from Greenland before. But you are white, so likely not from Greenland...Perhaps Iceland, but maybe that is Scandinavia?


----------



## Benny

He's a Superhero! said:


> Do you consider Greenland as part of Scandinavia? I haven't met anyone from Greenland before. But you are white, so likely not from Greenland...Perhaps Iceland, but maybe that is Scandinavia?


Haha, there are Danes and mixed Inuit-Danes in Greenland. They tend to look somewhat like Bjork:tongue: I'm not from Iceland either, or anywhere else considered Scandinavian or Nordic. You're in the right region of Europe though, just a little too far north.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> Haha, there are Danes and mixed Inuit-Danes in Greenland. They tend to look somewhat like Bjork:tongue: I'm not from Iceland either, or anywhere else considered Scandinavian or Nordic. You're in the right region of Europe though, just a little too far north.


U ben en Nederlander?


----------



## Benny

He's a Superhero! said:


> U ben en Nederlander?


Nee, ik ben niet! Good guess though! You're very close, but possibly not in the way you think. I can't give you any more clues because you'll probably get it right away.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> Nee, ik ben niet! Good guess though! You're very close, but possibly not in the way you think. I can't give you any more clues because you'll probably get it right away.


Belgium!


----------



## Benny

He's a Superhero! said:


> Belgium!


Oh! No! You're not really getting closer but you're not getting further away either. You are going to kick yourself when I tell you where I'm from :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Benny said:


> Oh! No! You're not really getting closer but you're not getting further away either. You are going to kick yourself when I tell you where I'm from :laughing:


Has someone guessed Germany or Austria yet?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Poland even?


----------



## Benny

AddictiveMuse said:


> Poland even?


Oooh, no no no. This is going back towards Eastern Europe. And it's not Germany, Austria, or Luxembourg either. Though Luxembourg does have one notable similarity with my country. The area was right, He's a Superhero was amazingly close. I just wonder whether anyone can bridge the gap and get my actual country of origin.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I'm going to get this. @Benny just you wait! I will guess you're country correctly. Nobody better guess right before me!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Benny France? Have we guessed this one yet? It's the only one I can see that's close to Belgium that I haven't been guessed


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Switzerland? 

Why is this so hard? XD


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> Oooh, no no no. This is going back towards Eastern Europe. And it's not Germany, Austria, or Luxembourg either. Though Luxembourg does have one notable similarity with my country. The area was right, He's a Superhero was amazingly close. I just wonder whether anyone can bridge the gap and get my actual country of origin.


Liechtenstein? Switzerland?


----------



## Benny

AddictiveMuse said:


> @Benny France? Have we guessed this one yet? It's the only one I can see that's close to Belgium that I haven't been guessed


No, not quite. But you're so so close, you're not going to get any closer. My country can be seen from here on a clear day. Is that enough of a hint? :tongue:



He's a Superhero! said:


> Liechtenstein? Switzerland?


Nope, nope. None of the German-speaking countries, which I think have all been offered at this point. It's a country near Benelux, but neither Germany nor France. Who can say it first now?


----------



## Angina Jolie

@Benny Dude, are you From a made up country? Are you alright? 

Andorra, Monaco, South Africa lol? Great britain


----------



## 124567

@AddictiveMuse Nope 
@Blue Soul Nope 
@November lol one race looks 'the same' to another race 

The mystery behind my asian look as an Afghan is that my grandma was Hazara (of asian descendant) so some of my family/relatives got more or less asian look. ^^

@Benny You look Polish


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> No, not quite. But you're so so close, you're not going to get any closer. My country can be seen from here on a clear day. Is that enough of a hint? :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, nope. None of the German-speaking countries, which I think have all been offered at this point. It's a country near Benelux, but neither Germany nor France. Who can say it first now?


English is a Germanic language.


----------



## Angina Jolie

He's a Superhero! said:


> English is a Germanic language.


No, English is an american language. I bet you are one of those poor souls who had history taught to them backwards


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Shameless Nation said:


> No, English is an american language. I bet you are one of those poor souls who had history taught to them backwards


America has no official language.


----------



## Benny

Shameless Nation said:


> @Benny Dude, are you From a made up country? Are you alright?
> 
> Andorra, Monaco, South Africa lol? Great britain


Yes, I actually live in a pineapple under the sea. I'm now going to go harass my 8 armed neighbour with my horrible flute playing. Haha Great Britain! Yes, that's right.



He's a Superhero! said:


> English is a Germanic language.


It is a Germanic language, and it's my native language. I am English. What a gruelling contest that was. I thought English would've been one of the most obvious choices since we cover half the globe and all. I guess it's one of those things that is so obvious that it becomes not obvious.


I've never actually set foot in England though. I was born overseas and even though I'm technically a 2nd generation immigrant, for historical reasons I totally blend in here. I'd ask you all to guess where I live but it could take all night :laughing:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> It is a Germanic language, and it's my native language. I am English. What a gruelling contest that was. I thought English would've been one of the most obvious choices since we cover half the globe and all. I guess it's one of those things that is so obvious that it becomes not obvious.
> 
> 
> I've never actually set foot in England though. I was born overseas and even though I'm technically a 2nd generation immigrant, for historical reasons I totally blend in here. I'd ask you all to guess where I live but it could take all night :laughing:


You don't look typical English tho.


----------



## Acrylic

I'm gonna count myself as the winner by default there then haha. Pakistan and Iran share some culture and language (Indo-Iranian language group), and Afghanistan is, of course, right in between those two.

And Nepal is part of the Indian subcontinent (as is Pakistan), but due to it's proximity to China has a little bit of asian influences... so this Hazara group in Afghanistan is comparable to Nepal and it's asian influence... thus I'm calling myself winner by default lol.


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## Benny

He's a Superhero! said:


> You don't look typical English tho.


My mother says I look English :crying: I know blonde hair and blue eyes aren't the stereotypical image of an Englishman (except in fairy tales), but I'm basically as pure English as you can get. I have a little Celtic ancestry as well, but then you'd expect red hair wouldn't you? I don't know. Maybe I was abducted from Iceland as a baby.



Despotic Ocelot said:


> I'm gonna count myself as the winner by default there then haha. Pakistan and Iran share some culture and language (Indo-Iranian language group), and Afghanistan is, of course, right in between those two.
> 
> And Nepal is part of the Indian subcontinent (as is Pakistan), but due to it's proximity to China has a little bit of asian influences... so this Hazara group in Afghanistan is comparable to Nepal and it's asian influence... thus I'm calling myself winner by default lol.


Haha you wish. I think Kazakhstan, another Muslim country in Central Asia with close and ancient contacts with Mongolia, is closer to Afghanistan in all ways than Nepal. You just don't want to admit you had no idea what you were talking about :tongue:


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Benny said:


> Yes, I actually live in a pineapple under the sea. I'm now going to go harass my 8 armed neighbour with my horrible flute playing. Haha Great Britain! Yes, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Germanic language, and it's my native language. I am English. What a gruelling contest that was. I thought English would've been one of the most obvious choices since we cover half the globe and all. I guess it's one of those things that is so obvious that it becomes not obvious.
> 
> 
> I've never actually set foot in England though. I was born overseas and even though I'm technically a 2nd generation immigrant, for historical reasons I totally blend in here. I'd ask you all to guess where I live but it could take all night :laughing:


HE WAS A FUCKING POMMY THIS ENTIRE TIME??


----------



## Acrylic

Benny said:


> Haha you wish. I think Kazakhstan, another Muslim country in Central Asia with close and ancient contacts with Mongolia, is closer to Afghanistan in all ways than Nepal. You just don't want to admit you had no idea what you were talking about :tongue:


Only her grandmother is Hazara, so with her being Afghan with the exception of the one Hazara grandmother (and I'm assuming she has other Indo-Iranian stuff?) is why I declared myself the winner haha.

Unless he has more than just the one grandmother with links to Mongolia.


----------



## Benny

AddictiveMuse said:


> HE WAS A FUCKING POMMY THIS ENTIRE TIME??


Sorry about that old bean. It was a tremendous show of effort and all. It's a shame it was just a bit off the mark. Well righto, I must be off now. If anyone wants to join me for a spot of tea feel free to follow along. Pip pip, cheerio!


----------



## 124567

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Last Havahism song tag, I swear lol. Oh jeez... lemme tell ya something you might not know about me yet... I has a song to go with anything haha. Aaaanything. Whatever you might say or whatever topic you might bring up, chances are I has a song for it


YOU ARE INTERESTING! :crazy: hahah I'm also like that :shocked: I associate songs with stuff :laughing:

I love afghan stuff being mixed with western stuff, turns out to be something totally new!  Loved those songs! 




Also this one, afghanism + metal, PERFECT! :blushed: :crazy:


+ regarding 'muslim country', I'm not muslim no more..just born, I created my own religion. Havahism! :crazy:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Benny said:


> My mother says I look English :crying: I know blonde hair and blue eyes aren't the stereotypical image of an Englishman (except in fairy tales), but I'm basically as pure English as you can get. I have a little Celtic ancestry as well, but then you'd expect red hair wouldn't you? I don't know. Maybe I was abducted from Iceland as a baby.


You could be the direct decedent of Norse settlers, or Saxon/Angle/Jutt settlers? I wouldn't say Norman ancestry, also I'm not seeing freckles...Celts typically have freckles.


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## Acrylic

edited


----------



## FlightlessBird




----------



## WamphyriThrall

Cracka ass cracka


----------



## Gossip Goat

^ hispanic of some kind (and I didn't even need a photo  JK I only know cuz we had a conversation about it)


----------



## FlightlessBird

WamphyriThrall said:


> Cracka ass cracka


what does this mean?


----------



## joup

FlightlessBird said:


> nope! Uruguayan, but I have lived all my life in Spain, in a subtropical island, so I'm always the whitest person ever xD and they ask me if I'm from england or something like that


Must be annoying.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## joup

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 455841


American Jewish? (Israeli?) I don't know what's the correct term.


----------



## Rafiki

joup said:


> American Jewish? (Israeli?) I don't know what's the correct term.


Ashkenazi, bingo


----------



## Adena

#nofilter so you can see clearly the color of my skin, hair and eyes


----------



## HisPar

Yes, I really am pink and no I'm not smiling right now... Jk, I am.


----------



## Adena

HisPar said:


> View attachment 456089
> 
> Yes, I really am pink and no I'm not smiling right now... Jk, I am.


Afro-Hispanic? I love your hair by the way :3


----------



## joup

HisPar said:


> View attachment 456089
> 
> Yes, I really am pink and no I'm not smiling right now... Jk, I am.


Jamaican-American? Creole ancestry?


----------



## Angina Jolie

Gray Romantic said:


> View attachment 455993
> 
> 
> #nofilter so you can see clearly the color of my skin, hair and eyes


Israeli, italian, something more.... But overall you loook like you could be from switzerland.


----------



## kaleidoscope

OHHH, fun! People can never guess where I'm from :kitteh:









(I'm the one being kissed)


----------



## gmaslin

Kaleidoscope said:


> OHHH, fun! People can never guess where I'm from


Easy, you're from Sesame Street. Seriously, the squarish face, pale skin and prominent cheekbones indicate Northern Europe but the dark, heavy and perfectly shaped eyebrows is throwing me. I'm going to take a wild stab and assume you're predominantly of one genealogy and Icelandic.
@HisPar
I need a hint, are you mixed race or predominantly of one genealogy? My gut tells me South American and maybe Brasilian but if not South American and not mixed race, I would say Portuguese.


----------



## kaleidoscope

gmaslin said:


> Easy, you're from Sesame Street. Seriously, the squarish face, pale skin and prominent cheekbones indicate Northern Europe but the dark, heavy and perfectly shaped eyebrows is throwing me. I'm going to take a wild stab and assume you're predominantly of one genealogy and Icelandic.


Wrong! 

Would it help if I told you that I'm a lot more tan in the summer? :kitteh:


----------



## gmaslin

@kaleidoscope
Okay, the ability to tan indicates either a Mediterranean or Sephardic influence. How mixed is your genealogy?


----------



## Adena

Shameless Nation said:


> Israeli, italian, something more.... But overall you loook like you could be from switzerland.


Oh my goodness, yes Israeli  Never thought someone would guess!


----------



## Angina Jolie

Gray Romantic said:


> Oh my goodness, yes Israeli  Never thought someone would guess!


Eyes, nose, lips - that combo. I've seen a lot of Israeli girls faces give that same sort of hardass yet sensual vibe 

Miss Israel Doron Matalon for instance

* *


----------



## kaleidoscope

gmaslin said:


> @_kaleidoscope_
> Okay, the ability to tan indicates either a Mediterranean or Sephardic influence. How mixed is your genealogy?


Not mixed at all. ^^


----------



## gmaslin

@kaleidoscope
A nation on the European continent, off it or toward Asia?


----------



## Gossip Goat

kaleidoscope said:


> OHHH, fun! People can never guess where I'm from :kitteh:
> 
> View attachment 456650
> 
> 
> (I'm the one being kissed)


Greece?


----------



## kaleidoscope

gmaslin said:


> @_kaleidoscope_
> A nation on the European continent, off it or toward Asia?


The latter.



Gossip Goat said:


> Greece?


Close! That's one I often hear as well. ^^


----------



## Gossip Goat

kaleidoscope said:


> The latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Close! That's one I often hear as well. ^^


Turkish? Serbian?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Argh, i want to edit my posts. For shit. 

I am so embarrassed now. Wtf perc!?? I was honestly, just kind of sick of all the weird race shit from people all over. I get so many weird things, it's pretty absurd. Argh, I hate racism. Anyway, I have realized that most people probably just don't care; or perhaps I am too difficult. 

I've been called "mexican" "indian" or reacted to weirdly when I say that I'm not "just white" and then people expecting me to pick sides or something. Really annoying. I'm white, but then I'm not white, and then I'm just "something or another" non-another entity of otherness all together or something.

Also, I suppose I find ancestry and genealogy sort of interesting. I find all people beautiful in their own way. 

This is how I feel all the time now:









I don't get why everyone loves Donald Trump for being so outspoken and brash but hate me : (
I guess because he's the an arbiter on all things "as they are"


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Bearlin

iranian


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Delicious Speculation

MeteorShadow said:


> Argh, i want to edit my posts. For shit.
> 
> I am so embarrassed now. Wtf perc!?? I was honestly, just kind of sick of all the weird race shit from people all over. I get so many weird things, it's pretty absurd. Argh, I hate racism. Anyway, I have realized that most people probably just don't care; or perhaps I am too difficult.
> 
> I've been called "mexican" "indian" or reacted to weirdly when I say that I'm not "just white" and then people expecting me to pick sides or something. Really annoying. I'm white, but then I'm not white, and then I'm just "something or another" non-another entity of otherness all together or something.
> 
> Also, I suppose I find ancestry and genealogy sort of interesting. I find all people beautiful in their own way.
> 
> This is how I feel all the time now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why everyone loves Donald Trump for being so outspoken and brash but hate me : (
> I guess because he's the an arbiter on all things "as they are"


Nah, don't be embarrassed.

My dad is technically all European but you wouldn't know by looking at him. Tan skin, brown eyes, used to have black hair. Russian/English. Genetics are weird. I was also told several times I didn't "look Jewish" because of my pale skin, green eyes and blonde hair. Meh.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Berlin said:


>


Scottish/German.


----------



## Bearlin

thanks


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Delicious Speculation said:


> Nah, don't be embarrassed.
> 
> My dad is technically all European but you wouldn't know by looking at him. Tan skin, brown eyes, used to have black hair. Russian/English. Genetics are weird. I was also told several times I didn't "look Jewish" because of my pale skin, green eyes and blonde hair. Meh.


Russians are Jewish? I thought only some were. 

Ah, not all that history savvy.
I suppose I get why someone just called me "American" because I guess at this point, it's probably sort of hard to tell : /


----------



## Bearlin

Delicious Speculation said:


> I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 473570


german/polish


----------



## Bearlin

Gray Romantic said:


> @_acidicwithpanic_ Thai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want help (or to be confused), that might be it.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473426
> 
> View attachment 473434
> 
> View attachment 473442
> 
> With parents and sisters


italien/spanish


----------



## Bearlin

QuiteCharmed said:


> View attachment 473114
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473122
> 
> 
> What do I look like?


spanish


----------



## Bearlin

November said:


> View attachment 459337


tunesian / algerian


----------



## Bearlin

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 455841


italian


----------



## Bearlin

HisPar said:


> View attachment 456089
> 
> Yes, I really am pink and no I'm not smiling right now... Jk, I am.


nigerian / ghanaian/ hispanic/cuban/jamaican


----------



## Bearlin

kaleidoscope said:


> OHHH, fun! People can never guess where I'm from :kitteh:
> 
> View attachment 456650
> 
> 
> (I'm the one being kissed)


spanish


----------



## Bearlin

CocaColaBR said:


> * Don't look my profile or anything like that before answering *
> 
> View attachment 450658
> 
> Where was I born?
> What are my heritages?
> How old do you think I am?


russian


----------



## Bearlin

FlightlessBird said:


> View attachment 450146
> 
> View attachment 450154
> 
> View attachment 450162
> 
> View attachment 450170
> 
> View attachment 450178


german


----------



## Bearlin

@FlightlessBird
sig:
sx/so 8w7-4w5-7w6 ...
looks rather like so/sx 6w7-9w1-2w3 to me.
"bird" fits btw.:wink:


----------



## Delicious Speculation

MeteorShadow said:


> Russians are Jewish? I thought only some were.
> 
> Ah, not all that history savvy.
> I suppose I get why someone just called me "American" because I guess at this point, it's probably sort of hard to tell : /


Haha, yeah, only some. I've lived in some rather ignorant parts of the USA. I just happen to be partially Russian and Jewish.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Berlin said:


> german/polish


You're not too far off, actually. Irish/English/German/Slavic (Russian/Ukrainian).


----------



## Yasminec19

Glorious Pond said:


> I wonder.... cause I have no clue what I look like to people XD


Ukraine ?


----------



## Yasminec19

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> Guess!
> 
> View attachment 496482
> 
> View attachment 496490



Belgian ?


----------



## Yasminec19

I'm back in the game
Guess me people


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Yasminec19 said:


> I'm back in the game
> Guess me people
> 
> View attachment 504114


Αιγύπτιος

Aigýptios


----------



## Yasminec19

Nope XD


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Yasminec19 said:


> Nope XD


Guessing by your name, are you Persian or some part Persian ?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Mr inappropriate

Yasminec19 said:


> I'm back in the game
> Guess me people
> 
> View attachment 504114


Romanian or Georgian ?

We are Turkish, btw


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

Hopefully this is a good view..... Oh, and I should mention that my heritage is from many places, so your odds are fairly good.


----------



## Wolf




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Glorious Pond said:


> I wonder.... cause I have no clue what I look like to people XD


You are squeezable.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^girl in the quote looks Ukrainian



Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 504138


bump


----------



## Yasminec19

subzhero said:


> Guessing by your name, are you Persian or some part Persian ?


Nope !


----------



## Yasminec19

crashbandicoot said:


> Romanian or Georgian ?
> 
> We are Turkish, btw


Oh now I totally see it ! 

Not romanian or georgian


----------



## ShadowsRunner

No one will ever guess my ancestry even tho it's varied, and I am more then one ethnicity. 

Why is that?


----------



## Yasminec19

Meteoric Shadows said:


> No one will ever guess my ancestry even tho it's varied, and I am more then one ethnicity.
> 
> Why is that?


Well there is probably a dominant side that we can guess !


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Yasminec19 said:


> Well there is probably a dominant side that we can guess !


So if there is a dominant side, that means that is what I am?

Am I correct in this understanding? if there is such a thing as "dominant" I take after the side that I have slightly less "percentage" of, and in some ways, I relate to it more. 

It pretty much in some ways gives me minority status still. 
I very much relate to the phrase "bi-racial" or whatever. But I suppose, because I don't have any stereotypically "ethnic" features, I don't count?

Oh my gawrd, it's just absurd. 
:dry:


----------



## Yasminec19

Meteoric Shadows said:


> So if there is a dominant side, that means that is what I am?
> 
> Am I correct in this understanding? if there is such a thing as "dominant" I take after the side that I have slightly less "percentage" of, and in some ways, I relate to it more.
> 
> It pretty much in some ways gives me minority status still.
> 
> :dry:


Dominant genes, recessive genes, in that strict sense. My grandma is blond with light eyes but I sure as hell am not.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Yasminec19 said:


> Dominant genes, recessive genes, in that strict sense. My grandma is blond with light eyes but I sure as hell am not.


Some seen dominant, and others don't.

"stereotypically ethnic features" oh ma gawd, doesn't count
(prejudice) 
rabble rabble rabble rabble
Prejudice doesn't exist!
That's politically correct!
rabble rabble rabble. 

Yes, person thoughts/and or feelings are best ignored, misused, and tossed to the side all together in exchange for mindless group think. I bid you all adieu.


----------



## Yasminec19

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Some seen dominant, and others don't.
> 
> "stereotypically ethnic features" oh ma gawd, doesn't count
> (prejudice)
> rabble rabble rabble rabble
> Prejudice doesn't exist!
> That's politically correct!
> rabble rabble rabble.
> 
> Yes, person thoughts/and or feelings are best ignored, misused, and tossed to the side all together in exchange for mindless group think. I bid you all ado.


Let me guess you hahahahhahahahahahahaha please


----------



## emmydoll94

I'm pretty much a mutt, but I have three major "heritages" that I can be traced back to..


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh, I forgot my sign


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh hey guys, I forget to mention.

We live in a collectivist society, based on individualist values.

WRAP YOUR HEAD AROUND THAT NONE-SENSE! YEAH! YEAH, I KNOW, that's what I thought.

Edit: oops, sorry I guess I forgot that this is supposed to be light-hearted and fun, and I don't want to bring everyone down, but...

it's just really annoying.


----------



## Dissonance

emmydoll94 said:


> View attachment 504730
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much a mutt, but I have three major "heritages" that I can be traced back to..


I wanna play!

One is UK.. maybe Scottish?

One is Slavic....... for some reason I'm thinking Ukranian.

The other one is South Europe, maybe Italian. :tongue:
@Meteoric Shadows if that's you in the photo then I'm guessing 100%$% real 'murican.


----------



## Shade

Don't think this will be a particularly hard one XD As far as I know there has been no race-mixing on either side of my family for at least five generations, and I'm pretty sure you'd have to go way further back than that to find any fresh genes whatsoever.


----------



## Wolf

A Lone Wolf said:


>


Looks like my post got buried by all these replies.


----------



## emmydoll94

Dissonance said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> One is UK.. maybe Scottish?
> 
> One is Slavic....... for some reason I'm thinking Ukranian.
> 
> The other one is South Europe, maybe Italian. :tongue:
> @Meteoric Shadows if that's you in the photo then I'm guessing 100%$% real 'murican.


Wow, you actually guessed pretty well! I'm mostly British, Slavic, and Mediterranean (ancestors are from southern France). I also have a bit of Native American in there.


----------



## zombiefishy

I'm really bad at these kinda things 


emmydoll94 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 504730
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much a mutt, but I have three major "heritages" that I can be traced back to..


I thought Italian...and idk the rest :laughing:



Distry said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 505338
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think this will be a particularly hard one XD As far as I know there has been no race-mixing on either side of my family for at least five generations, and I'm pretty sure you'd have to go way further back than that to find any fresh genes whatsoever.


English or something? 



A Lone Wolf said:


> Looks like my post got buried by all these replies.


Spanish or something?


----------



## zombiefishy

* *


----------



## Cotillion

zombiefishy said:


> * *


korea


----------



## He's a Superhero!

zombiefishy said:


> * *


Asian-European mix?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Distry said:


> View attachment 505338
> 
> 
> Don't think this will be a particularly hard one XD As far as I know there has been no race-mixing on either side of my family for at least five generations, and I'm pretty sure you'd have to go way further back than that to find any fresh genes whatsoever.


German?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dissonance said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> One is UK.. maybe Scottish?
> 
> One is Slavic....... for some reason I'm thinking Ukranian.
> 
> The other one is South Europe, maybe Italian. :tongue:
> @_Meteoric Shadows_ if that's you in the photo then I'm guessing 100%$% real 'murican.


What does that even mean? can somebody even be an "American"

Isn't the whole point supposed to be to guess the ethnicity and heritage? American is a country of immigrants, so...*sigh* what does that mean?

Anyway, I'm Native American, English, Scottish, German, French, Spaniard, and some other things I don't know about. There. The mystery is solved. *sigh*

Oh, and my great grandparents where immigrants who came to Canada. One was from American (they must have been involved in the revolution, the civil war...? I dunno) and the other was right from Scotland; but she died when my grandfather was very young. I don't know if my ancestors were really involved, but I feel all that stuff in my bones. The whole rebellious thing, and the desire for independence and freedom just really resonates very deeply in me. I at some point, realized that it must in some way had to have been passed on to me, and everyone in my family is like that. 

I don't have an in-depth account of my ancestry, but I want to get it done some time soon. But I am a status carrying indigenous person, so I'm not just one of those people claiming to be "Cherokee" or some crap.
I'm a perpetual stranger in a strange land! it would appear to be.


----------



## Shade

@_zombiefishy_ nope, but my forefathers did a lot of pillaging and looting in Britain back in the day  #Vikingguilt

@_He's a Superhero!_ nope, further north^^


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Distry said:


> @_He's a Superhero!_ nope, further north^^


Well that leaves Scandinavian.

Norwegian?


----------



## Shade

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well that leaves Scandinavian.
> 
> Norwegian?


So close!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Distry said:


> So close!


Swedish? (It's not the only Scandinavian country that's juxtaposed to Norway, however it does seem the most likely after you said "So close!")


----------



## Shade

He's a Superhero! said:


> Swedish? (It's not the only Scandinavian country that's juxtaposed to Norway, however it does seem the most likely after you said "So close!")


Correct!


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Distry said:


> Correct!


Cool! Any Viking ancestry you know of? - outside of Scandinavia people tend to think of everyone from Scandinavia as Vikings lol!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

He's a Superhero! said:


> Cool! Any Viking ancestry you know of? - outside of Scandinavia people tend to think of everyone from Scandinavia as Vikings lol!


Darn, I was hoping somewhere more exotic, like Faroe, Iceland, or Greenland -.-


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Messenger Six said:


> @_shakti_ @_Distry_
> 
> I'm Jewish. I take more after my mother's side and she's from Belarus. I know there were some converts in her lineage, so we probably have some native Baltic ancestry that shows up in our appearance. My father's family are Jewish kohanim from a little French town called Carpentras. It's an old but small community. A lot of Jews settled there from Spain before the Edict of Expulsion in 1492.


It's less of a race, and more of a religion/ethnicity, otherwise, every Jew would look the same. I've seen Western Europeans with "Asiatic" features, but I don't think there's Eastern admixture in every case. Some examples would be how Sami people are thought to be an earlier type of migrants to the continent. 

Eastern Europeans are trickier, since they've seen wave after wave of invasions from Central Asia, and even many indigenous groups, like Finns and Estonians, have different origins than Indo-Europeans. I'm not as well-versed in this area, so part of the fun is knowing people can't be easily categorized.


----------



## Messenger Six

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's less of a race, and more of a religion/ethnicity, otherwise, every Jew would look the same.


I agree to an extent. That's why I gave the details on the specific communities my parents are from. Just saying Jewish isn't enough. A convert could say that.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

EccentricM said:


> Both are correct, im English, and my parents are English, my great grand father on my dad's side is Welsh, also there is Irish on my mothers side, my great, great, great grand mother (my grand mother's grand mother) and as said earlier there is some Jewish as one of my other great, great grand mothers was Jewish (my grand mother's other grand mother on my mother's side) Still some other nationalities to figure out though x)


I've seen several Britons that stood out, for their more "Mediterranean" features. For example, Victoria Adams/Beckham, but from what I can tell, this is something that's common even among the Irish, Welsh, etc. Funny, because people think of red hair and freckles when they hear "Celt", when several were described by ancient travelers as being "swarthy".

There was also some cross channel migration from the Iberian Peninsula and the British Isles... it's all very fascinating.



Messenger Six said:


> I agree to an extent. That's why I gave the details on the specific communities my parents are from. Just saying Jewish isn't enough. A convert could say that.


Have you ever taken a DNA test? I've been curious, since the entire North American population is mixed to some degree or another, barring recent immigrants, and closed communities, like the Amish and certain indigenous communities.


----------



## Rafiki

very very very cool!
@Messenger Six


and the name?
Messenger Six?


----------



## Adena

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Adena
> We do go to the Dead Sea, Eilat we don't hit.
> We being the birthright program.
> 
> 
> efo at?


lmaooo

I live in Kadima-Zoran, which is a small town about 30 minutes away from Tel Aviv.


----------



## Dissonance

Messenger Six said:


> @_pancaketreehouse_ Bulgarian?


Hey! Thanks for knowing we exist.

You look like you are of Central European heritage. Maybe Czech. Or Hungarian. The supermodel countries.

Oops. I skipped a page it seems. The mystery was solved then?


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Messenger Six said:


> @Florahyalina Half Indian or Pakistani?


Impressive. 25% Indian, 25% Pakistani.


----------



## Miss Thevious

pancaketreehouse said:


> @MissAl
> 
> Let's say.. ehhhh
> Latvian/Lithuanian
> or eh Swedish/Finnish
> 
> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> i'm typically bad at this


That's a common guess but nope, not Scandinavian at all. 



Messenger Six said:


> I'm not particularly good at this, but it's fun to guess.
> 
> @MissAl Welsh?


Gettin' close! Not Welsh but you're in the right area. 



shakti said:


> View attachment 510066
> 
> 
> guess me


Hmm, Italian?

Here's me again:



MissAl said:


> Can anyone take a guess?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 508746
> 
> View attachment 508762
> 
> View attachment 508786


----------



## ai.tran.75

EccentricM said:


> Ohh, this looks fun. Try me, three different versions of me to observe and guess. (And to utterly confuse you)


Hmm you look like a friend of mine who is Jewish ( bias I know) but I'm guessing Jewish or east European


----------



## ai.tran.75

Katfeatherfoot said:


> View attachment 510018
> 
> Guess away >


You have a middle eastern/south Asian look to you 
So pakistan, Persian , or Macedonian


----------



## Vast Silence

ai.tran.75 said:


> You have a middle eastern/south Asian look to you
> So pakistan, Persian , or Macedonian


Oh you were close-ish

Arabian/Palestinian


----------



## ai.tran.75

Katfeatherfoot said:


> Oh you were close-ish
> 
> Arabian/Palestinian


Omg I was about to say Palestinian  you're very cute btw


----------



## Vast Silence

ai.tran.75 said:


> Omg I was about to say Palestinian  you're very cute btw


Aww complements like that mean a lot thank you!

You are too by the way, your husband's a lucky man!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Katfeatherfoot said:


> Aww complements like that mean a lot thank you!
> 
> You are too by the way, your husband's a lucky man!


I'm just telling the truth  and thank you !


----------



## EternalNocturne

I learnt thanks to Apa, that I apparently look somewhat Elvish.
So, before you guess that... Sorry, it's true, I am. Guess everything else.
Enjoy the cleanly shaven, shorter hair cut, babyfaced as fuck photo... and guess my background.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Magic Micah said:


> I learnt thanks to Apa, that I apparently look somewhat Elvish.
> So, before you guess that... Sorry, it's true, I am. Guess everything else.
> Enjoy the cleanly shaven, shorter hair cut, babyfaced as fuck photo... and guess my background.


Elvish?


----------



## Miniblini

I had to fuck with the light levels in photoshop, because I am shit-tier at taking selfies.

I am a few different things...


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Miniblini said:


> I had to fuck with the light levels in photoshop, because I am shit-tier at taking selfies.
> 
> I am a few different things...


Definitely Inuit


----------



## Miniblini

WamphyriThrall said:


> Definitely Inuit



OMG, THAT WOULD BE FUCKING AWESOME!

But alas, I am not :sad:

Close!


----------



## Messenger Six

Magic Micah said:


> I learnt thanks to Apa, that I apparently look somewhat Elvish.


Noldor?


----------



## Messenger Six

pancaketreehouse said:


> very very very cool!
> @Messenger Six
> 
> 
> and the name?
> Messenger Six?


From whence the name Messenger Six? The TV show Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## ECM

ai.tran.75 said:


> Hmm you look like a friend of mine who is Jewish ( bias I know) but I'm guessing Jewish or east European


Well, as many others said, Jewish is indeed in there going back a few generations, and im English with some Irish and Welsh. Possible German, but not confirmed, but no more Euro than that. Still a bloodline that nobody has guessed for me yet and happens to be the second strongest next to English and Welsh.


----------



## Rafiki

Messenger Six said:


> From whence the name Messenger Six? The TV show Battlestar Galactica.


Ah 
I am not familiar with this television program.
STARWARS was always my thing.


----------



## ECM

pancaketreehouse said:


> Ah
> I am not familiar with this television program.
> STARWARS was always my thing.


----------



## shakti

@subzhero, @pancaketreehouse, @Messenger Six - nope  @MissAl - warm


----------



## Roman Empire

Show me your skills, and impress me!


----------



## ECM

apa said:


> Show me your skills, and impress me!


Any Scandinavian?


----------



## Roman Empire

EccentricM said:


> Any Scandinavian?



No 0%


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

apa said:


> No 0%


Haha, er du sikker på det?


----------



## Roman Empire

Florahyalina said:


> Haha, er du sikker på det?


Just because I live in Denmark and speak Danish, doesn't necessarily mean my parents are Danish.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

apa said:


> Just because I live in Denmark and speak Danish, doesn't necessarily mean my parents are Danish.


Ok


----------



## Rafiki

@_apa_

German and Turkish!

POSSIBLY,
Australian


----------



## Roman Empire

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_apa_
> 
> German and Turkish!
> 
> POSSIBLY,
> Australian



Unfortunately both are wrong.


----------



## ECM

apa said:


> Unfortunately both are wrong.


South African?


----------



## Roman Empire

EccentricM said:


> South African?


No.


----------



## Apple Pine

apa said:


> Show me your skills, and impress me!


Algeria


----------



## Miniblini

apa said:


> Show me your skills, and impress me!


Welsh? Scottish? French? Belgium?




pancaketreehouse said:


> @_apa_
> 
> German and Turkish!
> 
> POSSIBLY,
> Australian


I was going to say Australian, because it Australians seem to exude confidence... But that is more a nationality than an Ethnicity...


----------



## Roman Empire

Apple Pine said:


> Algeria


People with blonde hair in Algeria, do you mean that?


----------



## Roman Empire

Miniblini said:


> Welsh? Scottish? French? Belgium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say Australian, because it Australians seem to exude confidence... But that is more a nationality than an Ethnicity...



Neither of these countries.


----------



## Miniblini

apa said:


> Neither of these countries.


You are one tough cookie to crack, Sir! XD Okay....

Croatian? Hungarian? any Baltic states? Lithuanian, Estonia, Latvia?


----------



## Apple Pine

apa said:


> People with blonde hair in Algeria, do you mean that?


Who knows what's your natural hair.


----------



## Roman Empire

Miniblini said:


> You are one tough cookie to crack, Sir! XD Okay....
> 
> Croatian? Hungarian? any Baltic states? Lithuanian, Estonia, Latvia?


Just shooting in the blind now?  Neither of those also.


----------



## Roman Empire

Apple Pine said:


> Who knows what's your natural hair.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Apple Pine

apa said:


> What are you trying to say?


----------



## Roman Empire

Apple Pine said:


>


Is this supposed to be funny, or can you genuinely not see the difference between natural and dyed hair?


----------



## Apple Pine

apa said:


> Is this supposed to be funny, or can you genuinely not see the difference between natural and dyed hair?


Ah, like you always can tell whether it's dyed hair or not.


----------



## Miniblini

apa said:


> Just shooting in the blind now?  Neither of those also.


OMG YESSSSS! @[email protected]

OMG I AM RUNNING OUT OF ETHNICITIES!!!

Are you by any chance a mixture?

Is it some sort of U.K. ethnicity? Irish? Russian? Ukranian? OMG you are hard to guess...


----------



## Rafiki

apa said:


> Unfortunately both are wrong.



yeah woulda been nice to be australian, ey?


----------



## ai.tran.75

apa said:


> Show me your skills, and impress me!


Austrian , Irish , Polish , Ukrainian ?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I've done this before and I've grown curious again. With my long hair I found I'd get different replies. I don't have many good photos with my long hair that I still have. Not that many with the short hair either but I'm intrigued. 

No make up in any of these.

































Also might be good for me to note that the first image was from two years ago.


----------



## Miss Thevious

@Miniblini Norwegian? @Magic Micah Polish? @AddictiveMuse Brazillian?


----------



## Miniblini

MissAl said:


> @Miniblini Norwegian? @Magic Micah Polish? @AddictiveMuse Brazillian?


Omg, I am 1/4 Scandanavian (though to be honest I am not sure what exactly)

That was a good guess! 

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

MissAl said:


> @AddictiveMuse Brazillian?


Interesting. No Brazilian as far as I know.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> Interesting. No Brazilian as far as I know.


You're hispanic and engrish..?

oh, and I don't mean this as an insult, but in the last picture, are you high? I think it's cool when people look high, but they're not.

People ask me that all of the time. I just shrug at this point.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

AddictiveMuse said:


> Interesting. No Brazilian as far as I know.


Some French, some German, less African. Bam. No cheats.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

* *


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Magic Micah said:


> I learnt thanks to Apa, that I apparently look somewhat Elvish.
> So, before you guess that... Sorry, it's true, I am. Guess everything else.
> Enjoy the cleanly shaven, shorter hair cut, babyfaced as fuck photo... and guess my background.


ha ha ha, you're nose is just like mine. :wink:

Actually, in general I suppose our features are similar, yes.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Meteoric Shadows said:


> You're hispanic and engrish..?
> 
> oh, and I don't mean this as an insult, but in the last picture, are you high? I think it's cool when people look high, but they're not.
> 
> People ask me that all of the time. I just shrug at this point.


I'll never tell :wink: 

Hispanic, kind of yeah. Not English though. 



Florahyalina said:


> Some French, some German, less African. Bam. No cheats.


100% correct. No sarcasm.


----------



## Dissonance

@apa you look very Deutsch to me.

I'm skipping Muse because I know her secret :tongue:


----------



## Miss Thevious

Miniblini said:


> Omg, I am 1/4 Scandanavian (though to be honest I am not sure what exactly)
> 
> That was a good guess!
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


You remind me of my friend who is part Norwegian so I went with that haha. Maybe also German or English?



MissAl said:


> Can anyone take a guess?
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 508746
> 
> View attachment 508762
> 
> View attachment 508786


Alright I'll spill. Irish, English, et Francaise. :happy:


----------



## Miniblini

MissAl said:


> You remind me of my friend who is part Norwegian so I went with that haha. Maybe also German or English?
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll spill. Irish, English, et Francaise. :happy:


Nope and nope! XD

Oh, you are very Beautiful! You have mermaid hair! So envious!


----------



## EternalNocturne

MissAl said:


> @_Miniblini_ Norwegian?
> @_Magic Micah_ Polish?
> @_AddictiveMuse_ Brazillian?


Yes, but only part of the equation that is.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Meteoric Shadows said:


> ha ha ha, you're nose is just like mine. :wink:
> 
> Actually, in general I suppose our features are similar, yes.


So basically you're saying, is if you call me dangerously attractive, it's at least a 69% compliment for you as well.
I like this system that you have going.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'll never tell :wink:
> 
> Hispanic, kind of yeah. Not *English* though.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% correct. No sarcasm.


Engrish. 

There's a consensus now. It's Engrish.

Wait, I think maybe Polish,Danish, and Brazilian actually? I'm horrible at this, so I don't even know. What are those "Aztec" people called?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Magic Micah said:


> So basically you're saying, is if you call me dangerously attractive, it's at least a 69% compliment for you as well.
> I like this system that you have going.


Well, I don't know if we look that alike, but our features a bit similar I think (?) in some ways.


----------



## Vivz

Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Vivz

Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## EternalNocturne

@Vivz Portuguese and German?


----------



## sereneone

Messenger Six said:


> Some people were asking about my ethnicity in another thread, so let's move it here and allow for a couple more guesses before I say. Guesses were Eurasian and Scandinavian. I'll repost the same photos.


From the first photo, I see French. Wow, VERY French.

From the second photo, I see Jewish, but that is more of a broad influence and I'm not good enough to pull out any specific region there.

From the third photo, I see some kind of Baltic influence, maybe Lithuania.

And, I would put money on the idea that in the last six generations there was an Asian person somewhere in your family tree. There is a very light but definite Asian blend in your face. That panda in photo #1 is sending us a message from the past.


----------



## Miss Thevious

Miniblini said:


> Nope and nope! XD
> 
> Oh, you are very Beautiful! You have mermaid hair! So envious!


Aww thank you! It's like you knew I had a new mermaid avatar picked out! :happy:

Hmm one more random guess...Dutch?


----------



## Miniblini

MissAl said:


> Aww thank you! It's like you knew I had a new mermaid avatar picked out! :happy:
> 
> Hmm one more random guess...Dutch?


OMG, that would be so awesome! There are so many Dutch speaking people on the INFP forums, and it would be cool to talk to them in their language... But nope.

So Norwegian.... yes-ish, but I am also a quarter Irish and about 1/3 Native American (1/4 Tohono O'odham from my Father's side, and like 1/16 Cherokee from my Mother's side... It is actually a pretty sad story)

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Miss Thevious

Miniblini said:


> OMG, that would be so awesome! There are so many Dutch speaking people on the INFP forums, and it would be cool to talk to them in their language... But nope.
> 
> So Norwegian.... yes-ish, but I am also a quarter Irish and about 1/3 Native American (1/4 Tohono O'odham from my Father's side, and like 1/16 Cherokee from my Mother's side... It is actually a pretty sad story)
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


That explains the silky dark hair then! :happy:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Miniblini said:


> OMG, that would be so awesome! There are so many Dutch speaking people on the INFP forums, and it would be cool to talk to them in their language... But nope.
> 
> So Norwegian.... yes-ish, but I am also a quarter Irish and about 1/3 Native American (1/4 Tohono O'odham from my Father's side, and like 1/16 Cherokee from my Mother's side... It is actually a pretty sad story)
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


Why is it sad?


----------



## Miniblini

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Why is it sad?


Because my white side then took the land out from under them. :c

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Miniblini said:


> Because my white side then took the land out from under them. :c
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


Yes lol, it feels weird.

But it wasn't all "White" people, I don't think; only the rulers, and what not. Everyone else was sort just as confused or brainwashed I imagine.

Most people were racist in some way back then, but I know my family wasn't at least.
When you read about history, it's hard not to imagine every race or group of people being a victim of colonialism at some point or another. (not that I'm excusing it or saying it's right or anything, I was just saying it's probably not all THAT simple)

Even the "white" people were ingenious at some point or another.
(colonialism is not "progress" nor a good thing, really. But stupid things like that have happened all throughout history, unfortunately.)


----------



## candycane75

My natural hair color is the one where I am wearing a hat, that was in January this year the others are more recent this month or last month. People do not usually guess my heritage correctly. So it will be fun to see if any of you can. :happy:


----------



## Parrot

You guys will never guess me.


----------



## Miniblini

Drunk Parrot said:


> You guys will never guess me.
> 
> View attachment 514265


100% Frost Giant.

For reals though, eurgh.... Dutch? Russian? Scandinavian of some sort?... French?


----------



## Parrot

Miniblini said:


> 100% Frost Giant.
> 
> For reals though, eurgh.... Dutch? Russian? Scandinavian of some sort?... French?


Nope, I live in the American South and I'm white. Not too hard.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Drunk Parrot said:


> Nope, I live in the American South and I'm white. Not too hard.


----------



## Parrot

WamphyriThrall said:


>


The South was settled by protestant Scotch-Irish, Scottish, and English. Black people, too, but I wouldn't say they "settled". The traditional Irish Catholic is more Northern. I have an English surname, with mostly Scottish & English mix.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Ireland! 

I'm a genius i know


----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## Miniblini

Drunk Parrot said:


> The South was settled by protestant Scotch-Irish, Scottish, and English. Black people, too, but I wouldn't say they "settled" The traditional Irish Catholic is more Northern. I have an English surname, with mostly Scottish & English mix.


That was actually my first guess, but I thought that would have been too obvious. Tricksy!

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## CocaColaBR

@Vivz Pelo rosto e "Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk" eu diria BR. Seu rosto é familiar.


----------



## Parrot

Miniblini said:


> That was actually my first guess, but I thought that would have been too obvious. Tricksy!


Yeah the joke was I am pretty standard vanilla haha.


----------



## Max

Have fun guessing... XD


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Drunk Parrot said:


> Nope, I live in the American South and I'm white. Not too hard.


You're mestizo! 
Yes, I can tell, that black look in your eyes, and that southern funk.

Beneath that flannel lies a man who lives passionately, and with zesty fiery soul.


----------



## Max

No-one? 

Really big clue: I'm about three/four different heritages that I know of.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> No-one?
> 
> Really big clue: I'm about three/four different heritages that I know of.


I guess, as an American, I keep things simple with "You're some kind of white". I do better with ethnicity, when I know someone's surname.


----------



## Max

Drunk Parrot said:


> I guess, as an American, I keep things simple with "You're some kind of white". I do better with ethnicity, when I know someone's surname.


Define a bit further. If you can. 
I am mostly what can be defined as "white", yes 


Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Define a bit further. If you can.
> I am mostly what can be defined as "white", yes


Despite all the stories about how "The racial divide is stronger than ever", we keep things way simpler than the rest of the world. So black, white, Asian, brown, Mexican, and some kind of mix are the basic categories (If you're black/white mix, you're just called black). They'll become official once President Trump assumes office. :laughing:

Since you have several ethnicities, then, highlighting them is just interesting for family history, but hard to pick out in your face. Personally, I find genealogy interesting and I'm not an uncultured hack that judges based on race. I judge based on personality type, dammit!


----------



## Max

Drunk Parrot said:


> Despite all the stories about how "The racial divide is stronger than ever", we keep things way simpler than the rest of the world. So black, white, Asian, brown, Mexican, and some kind of mix are the basic categories (If you're black/white mix, you're just called black). They'll become official once President Trump assumes office. :laughing:
> 
> Since you have several ethnicities, then, highlighting them is just interesting for family history, but hard to pick out in your face. Personally, I find genealogy interesting and I'm not an uncultured hack that judges based on race. I judge based on personality type, dammit!



Yeah I know lol but this is called "guess ethnicity/heritage from image". I find it a bit of fun lol. Some people are way off, some are on base. 

If you really wanna get technical I suppose I meant heritages more than ethnicities but some of my Dad's side are descended from Spain (the black Irish), and North Africa too, if we go back far enough. They are very dark people, even for the Irish standard today. Most of them have dark skin, dark hair and dark eyes. 

And they also have some French influence in there too (from my Grandpa's side). They're not as dark, but have dark hair and lighter eyes. But still aren't completely pale. 

Then, we have the Scandinavian/ Celtic influence from my Mother's side. They are very pale, light eyed and most of them are pretty light haired people too. We even have a few redheads there too. Possibly some Germanic influence also, but mostly Northern European people. 

I think I've pretty much covered all of that, lol. A lot of us look so different and diverse in our family tree because of the wide base of coverage we have.

When I explore my family tree in super depth, I'm sure I'll get back to you on every single last piece of my heritage over the past 500 years xD


----------



## Parrot

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Yeah I know lol but this is called "guess ethnicity/heritage from image". I find it a bit of fun lol. Some people are way off, some are on base.
> 
> If you really wanna get technical I suppose I meant heritages more than ethnicities but some of my Dad's side are descended from Spain (the black Irish), and North Africa too, if we go back far enough. They are very dark people, even for the Irish standard today. Most of them have dark skin, dark hair and dark eyes.
> 
> And they also have some French influence in there too (from my Grandpa's side). They're not as dark, but have dark hair and lighter eyes. But still aren't completely pale.
> 
> Then, we have the Scandinavian/ Celtic influence from my Mother's side. They are very pale, light eyed and most of them are pretty light haired people too. We even have a few redheads there too. Possibly some Germanic influence also, but mostly Northern European people.
> 
> I think I've pretty much covered all of that, lol. A lot of us look so different and diverse in our family tree because of the wide base of coverage we have.
> 
> When I explore my family tree in super depth, I'm sure I'll get back to you on every single last piece of my heritage over the past 500 years xD


And that's how I got you to reveal your heritage without having to guess! :tongue:


----------



## Max

Drunk Parrot said:


> And that's how I got you to reveal your heritage without having to guess! :tongue:


IDC anyway. I couldn't be bothered waiting much longer. The tension was killing me. XD I was gonna have to reveal it sooner or later anyway lol


----------



## HalfThracian

OrangeAppled said:


> Post a photo of yourself for people to guess your ethnic background - just for kicks.
> 
> I'll start.....my heritage can be traced back to two countries mainly, although there is certainly more than two in the mix. Try and guess the main two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:


Not sure but I see contrast. Armenian mixed with Slavic,maybe Russian.


----------



## HalfThracian

Guess mine folks!


----------



## Parrot

HalfThracian said:


> View attachment 555330
> View attachment 555338
> View attachment 555346
> 
> Guess mine folks!


Are you half thracian?


----------



## HalfThracian

Drunk Parrot said:


> Are you half thracian?


lol No idea. It's possible because the gene still exists today. I named myself HalfThracian because I fuck ancient cultures (Copts,Thracians,Hellens,Bactrians etc.)


----------



## Parrot

HalfThracian said:


> lol No idea. It's possible because the gene still exists today. I named myself HalfThracian because I fuck ancient cultures (Copts,Thracians,Hellens,Bactrians etc.)


You *fuck* ancient cultures??


----------



## Parrot

Well I tried.


----------



## Rascal01

South African, Boer heritage?


----------



## Ride

_XXX_ said:


> You tease. :hearteyes:
> 
> It looks like I'll have to keep my Iraqi vacation to my imagination for now...
> 
> One day..
> :hearts:


If it ever gets safe you and me can go on a vacation together there :sun-smiley::cheers2:


----------



## Eset

Spanish. @ Ride


----------



## Asmodaeus

@narcissistic

Hmm… unknown.


----------



## Eset

Helpful.


----------



## Adena

@Kalix mhm, East European? Maybe Polish or around that area?









This is me without makeup and hair color id that helps, below are funner photos


----------



## panicattack

@Adena Russian or Ukrainian? (You're so pretty!)


----------



## MolaMola

panicattack said:


> @Adena Russian or Ukrainian? (You're so pretty!)


woowowowow panicattack! i got a heart attack @ your photos. model status

i'm going to guess fillipina or hapa

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

Kalix said:


>


swedish

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kalix

NewMango said:


> swedish
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Ding ding! 

Pretty good.


----------



## MolaMola

Kalix said:


> Ding ding!
> 
> Pretty good.


Hehe I knew.it immediately. you look super swedish

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

Ok guys. My passport is American but I am 75% from one country and roughly 25% from another.









Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kalix

NewMango said:


> Ok guys. My passport is American but I am 75% from one country and roughly 25% from another.


I want to guess Spain... And France


----------



## MolaMola

Kalix said:


> I want to guess Spain... And France


No! 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

Ok here's a non selfie if that helps









Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dissonance

Oh Canada? (You're cute!)

@*Adena* - jewish?


----------



## MolaMola

Eee thanks. n.n nope


Dissonance said:


> Oh Canada? (You're cute!)
> 
> @*Adena* - jewish?



Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cotillion

NewMango said:


> Ok guys. My passport is American but I am 75% from one country and roughly 25% from another


france or germany


----------



## Dissonance

NewMango said:


> Ok guys. My passport is American but I am 75% from one country and roughly 25% from another.


Italy?


----------



## Rafiki

@garcdanny26 Colombiano @starvingautist Hungarian @Miss Bingley English/Welsh @Wild Ukrainian @Falling Foxes Albanian


----------



## Kingego

Falling Foxes said:


> Nope, nice try though. I'll give you a clue. Mixed race 50/25/25


Is Latin America one of them?


----------



## Miss Bingley

@*pancaketreehouse*, @Drunk Parrot - not entirely off base, I'm 10% Irish, but actually 40% Scandinavian and 30% Spanish. My family in Ireland actually immigrated to Spain in the 1600s or something.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Miss Bingley

@pancaketreehouse - Italian? Maybe Jewish. (PS, I have like four friends at Lafayette)


----------



## Parrot

Miss Bingley said:


> @pancaketreehouse - Italian? Maybe *Jewish*. (PS, I have like four friends at Lafayette)


ding ding ding! Winner!


----------



## Rafiki

thanks for ending the game, @Drunk Parrot
uncouth


----------



## Parrot

pancaketreehouse said:


> thanks for ending the game, @Drunk Parrot
> uncouth


At least I let someone else guess, oh Son of Abraham!


----------



## Falling Foxes

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Falling Foxes Albanian


Did not expect that one... but I can see where you are coming from, nice try but nope!



Kingego said:


> Is Latin America one of them?


No, it's not, surprisingly.



gyogul said:


> I'm not going to guess which ethnicity and race is to which percentage, but a combination of black, white, and mestizo/or filipino


Well, not mistizo/filipino.


----------



## Rafiki

Drunk Parrot said:


> At least I let someone else guess, oh Son of Abraham!


Jacob is the son of Isaac


----------



## gyogul

Falling Foxes said:


> Well, not mistizo/filipino.


native american??


----------



## garcdanny26

pancaketreehouse said:


> @garcdanny26 Colombiano @starvingautist Hungarian @Miss Bingley English/Welsh @Wild Ukrainian @Falling Foxes Albanian


not too far off my friend!!! I'm puerto rican/cuban


----------



## Falling Foxes

gyogul said:


> native american??


I've been told someone long long long ago in my family might have been but I highly doubt that's visible. XD
No, I don't. I think my mix is confusing a lot of people.


----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## gyogul

Falling Foxes said:


> I've been told someone long long long ago in my family might have been but I highly doubt that's visible. XD
> No, I don't. I think my mix is confusing a lot of people.


Well I suppose that's a good thing. I never believe people when they say they're mixed with Native American anyway. It's nothing but old wives' tails and fabrications to look exotic almost all of the time. 

My last guess is that you're arabic or asian


----------



## Silent Theory

@Roman Empire 
Some Nordic country 









Damn sideways pic again...


----------



## Roman Empire

Cupcake Angel said:


> @*Roman Empire*
> Some Nordic country
> 
> View attachment 607161
> 
> 
> Damn sideways pic again...


How difficult is it to take a normal picture, seriously? lol


----------



## Silent Theory

Roman Empire said:


> How difficult is it to take a normal picture, seriously? lol


It was originally right side up, help me lol


----------



## Roman Empire

Cupcake Angel said:


> It was originally right side up, help me lol











Open it with paint and do this:


----------



## Silent Theory

Roman Empire said:


> View attachment 607169
> 
> 
> Open it with paint and do this:


Thanks! Now tell me my ethnicity :tongue:


----------



## versace

Rock Of Ages said:


> Let's see if you guys can do me.
> 
> 
> * *


Irish. You look like you'd be in a Celtic rock band.









This isn't a really good picture but who cares. Go ahead y'all :laughing:


----------



## Meliodas

versace said:


> Irish. You look like you'd be in a Celtic rock band.
> 
> 
> View attachment 616666
> 
> This isn't a really good picture but who cares. Go ahead y'all :laughing:


Eastern Slavic with minor Germanic admixture.

I would guess that the majority of your ancestry comes from Poland, Kaliningrad or the Ukraine.


----------



## Meliodas

versace said:


> Irish. You look like you'd be in a Celtic rock band.


Correct! I will refrain from mentioning my surname, because that might inadvertently reveal my identity...


----------



## RedGanon

Would you like to guess mine:


----------



## versace

Rock Of Ages said:


> Eastern Slavic with minor Germanic admixture.
> 
> I would guess that the majority of your ancestry comes from Poland, Kaliningrad or the Ukraine.


Nope. Guess again


----------



## ShadowsRunner

So um, is saying I look like an Ashkenazi Jew, and then in another thread saying I look "just like" Zach Braff (who is also, a jew) kind of a thinly veiled insult? whoa, guess I'm just too weird here with my Black Sabbath shirt and un slicked and coifed conformist hair style. I wonder if being born spineless is hereditary.


Tolerance, diversity, freedom, I stand for thee.


----------



## gyogul

ShadowsRunner said:


> So um, is saying I look like an Ashkenazi Jew, and then in another thread saying I look "just like" Zach Braff (who is also, a jew) kind of a thinly veiled insult? whoa, guess I'm just too weird here with my Black Sabbath shirt and un slicked and coifed conformist hair style. I wonder if being born spineless is hereditary.
> 
> 
> Tolerance, diversity, freedom, I stand for thee.


I suppose it is if you think being Jewish is a negative thing. 



versace said:


> Nope. Guess again


Your nose and your hair colour are throwing me off; is that your natural hair, or is it dyed? I would've guessed you're part slavic as well but could you be part Italian--or at worse, southern european-- maybe??? It could be the angle of the picture but your nose seems very odd looking for a western european. I'm largely basing off of stereotypes + your username (italian fashion house)


----------



## versace

gyogul said:


> I suppose it is if you think being Jewish is a negative thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Your nose and your hair colour are throwing me off; is that your natural hair, or is it dyed? I would've guessed you're part slavic as well but could you be part Italian--or at worse, southern european-- maybe??? It could be the angle of the picture but your nose seems very odd looking for a western european. I'm largely basing off of stereotypes + your username (italian fashion house)




No my hair is naturally light (i have dyed my hair since the picture was taken though). 

"Your nose is very odd" Thanks :laughing:














I tried taking some more obvious angles without smiling. My nose also seems bigger on camera imo but maybe it's just me :laughing: See if you can guess now...


----------



## gyogul

versace said:


> No my hair is naturally light (i have dyed my hair since the picture was taken though).
> 
> "Your nose is very odd" Thanks :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 616986
> View attachment 617002
> 
> I tried taking some more obvious angles without smiling. My nose also seems bigger on camera imo but maybe it's just me :laughing: See if you can guess now...


Hm it was just the angle then. You look British, probably English in ethnicity. Secondary guess is that you're a white-American who is also british in ethnicity and typically irish and german, but I don't think that's it.


----------



## versace

gyogul said:


> Hm it was just the angle then. You look British, probably English in ethnicity. Secondary guess is that you're a white-American who is also british in ethnicity and typically irish and german, but I don't think that's it.


Not it, but I'm not gonna force you to sit all day and guess my race so I'lol just tell you :laughing: I'm Scandinavian & Czech


----------



## gyogul

versace said:


> Not it, but I'm not gonna force you to sit all day and guess my race so I'lol just tell you :laughing: I'm Scandinavian & Czech


Damnit I was wrong :dry:. That's an interesting mix you're made up of. What country are you from?


----------



## versace

gyogul said:


> Damnit I was wrong :dry:. That's an interesting mix you're made up of. What country are you from?


America. 

Post your pic so we can guess you! Don't feel pressured to if you don't want to though.


----------



## gyogul

versace said:


> America.
> 
> Post your pic so we can guess you! Don't feel pressured to if you don't want to though.


Hm I would but I mentioned what I was earlier in a response to someone here, and because I can't edit posts it would ruin the objective of the thread


----------



## versace

gyogul said:


> Hm I would but I mentioned what I was earlier in a response to someone here, and because I can't edit posts it would ruin the objective of the thread


True point, man.


----------



## gyogul

versace said:


> True point, man.


If you're interested, here is the post where I talked about it


----------



## ixwolvesix

here


----------



## gyogul

ixwolvesix said:


> View attachment 617010
> 
> 
> View attachment 617018
> 
> 
> here


latina/mestiza? if not i'd say some southeast asian like filipino, a group of asians that also have spanish blood


----------



## ixwolvesix

gyogul said:


> latina/mestiza? if not i'd say some southeast asian like filipino, a group of asians that also have spanish blood


ah I always seem to get latina on these things 
but I am filipino but I am mixed raced (in a way)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Well I looked up some Ashkenazi Jews and I suppose I see some what of a resemblance, but I feel weary about being told "I look like a jew" a bit here.


----------



## gyogul

ixwolvesix said:


> ah I always seem to get latina on these things
> but I am filipino but I am mixed raced (in a way)


mixed how? i reckon you're saying this in technicality because filipinos are generally a mixed group of negrito aboriginals + chinese + spanish?


----------



## strawberryLola

I'mma gonna have to guess, Cambodian?:happy:


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

strawberryLola said:


> I'mma gonna have to guess, Cambodian?:happy:


Very close, but nope. Not Cambodian either, BUT VERY VERY VERY CLOSE! :kitteh:


----------



## strawberryLola

Okay a far distant relative of a commonly mis-pronounced name of Naggooyen?

Vietnamese:wink:


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

strawberryLola said:


> Okay a far distant relative of a commonly mis-pronounced name of Naggooyen?
> 
> Vietnamese:wink:


Right-o.


----------



## strawberryLola

Bingo!! Actually my 1st guess! (then I had a Finding Dory moment):tongue:hehehe


----------



## gyogul

_Ionic said:


> View attachment 618890
> 
> 
> I would like to see if anybody guess mine lmao so far it seem people are pretty accurate here


afro-latino/carribean? probably some spanish and maybe native. my guesses would be Dominican or puerto rican


----------



## peachmilk

Well, the person above me already said what their ethnicity was so boooo I don't get to guess. See if you can figure out what I am:


----------



## OrangeCounty

Guess me!


----------



## Rafiki

@peachtype see if i can see thru the makeup, errr, English, 1/16 Bulgar-Romanian


----------



## Rafiki

@Aapprriill

German/Swiss?


----------



## peachmilk

pancaketreehouse said:


> @peachtype see if i can see thru the makeup, errr, English, 1/16 Bulgar-Romanian


Almost! Italian, French, Native and traces of Romanian on the mother's side.


----------



## peachmilk

Aapprriill said:


> Guess me!
> 
> View attachment 621010


Maybe some sort of Scandinavian descent?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

peachtype said:


> Well, the person above me already said what their ethnicity was so boooo I don't get to guess. See if you can figure out what I am:


Really attractive - that's your ethnicity.


----------



## peachmilk

AddictiveMuse said:


> Really attractive - that's your ethnicity.


Ooh, wow thank you! :blushed:


----------



## Parrot

@peachtype You look Irish.


----------



## peachmilk

Drunk Parrot said:


> @peachtype You look Irish.


You think so? There's not a lick of Irish in me, funny enough, but I definitely see where you're coming from.


----------



## _Ionic

I'm actually African American mixed with a little Caucasian on my mother's side. Although my mother isn't white, she does have white relatives. There's also a mix of other things in there but nothing Hispanic though as far as I know

great guess though lmao @gyogul


----------



## gyogul

Drunk Parrot said:


> @peachtype You look Irish.


she looks more english than anything imho but her face structure isn't very representative of the british isles


----------



## ixwolvesix

Hey is it okay if I ask to classify someone else? Like a friend btw I got permission from them


----------



## gyogul

ixwolvesix said:


> Hey is it okay if I ask to classify someone else? Like a friend btw I got permission from them


sure


----------



## Epic Love

Adena said:


> I was thinking more centeral Europe (Poland, Hungary, Austria, Czech Republic, Germany)?


For us (in my country) Poland and Hungary and so on are already the east. But yeah I'm from Austria. Austria and Germany count as central, the rest is already eastern. I guess every country has it's own view on such things.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Epic Love said:


> For us (in my country) Poland and Hungary and so on are already the east. But yeah I'm from Austria. Austria and Germany count as central, the rest is already eastern. I guess every country has it's own view on such things.


This somehow extends to some Danes considering Hungary central too. I really don't know why, I guess because of the union that's been gone for almost 100 years now?


----------



## Loeveangel

The one on the far left is me. I'm not wearing a lot of makeup, I'll be curious to see what people guess.


----------



## Parrot

I think I heard @pomPOM 's ethnicity is "brat" or something.

At least someone else said that.



Loeveangel said:


> View attachment 631858
> 
> 
> The one on the far left is me. I'm not wearing a lot of makeup, I'll be curious to see what people guess.


As an American, I'd guess white with a little flavor.


----------



## Eram Sum Ero

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think I heard @pomPOM 's ethnicity is "brat" or something.
> 
> At least someone else said that.
> 
> 
> 
> As an American, I'd guess white with a little flavor.


I know you go under different birds, but I have always seen you personified by the Great Green Macaw, so I' m gonna go with Nicaragua.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Epic Love said:


> For us (in my country) Poland and Hungary and so on are already the east. But yeah I'm from Austria. Austria and Germany count as central, the rest is already eastern. I guess every country has it's own view on such things.


 @Eram Sum Ero
Because it depends whether you talk of geographical or cultural/ethnic belonging. 

Here are the _''Composition of macro geographical (continental) regions, geographical sub-regions''_ as considered by UN


* *





*Eastern Europe*

Belarus

Bulgaria

Czechia

Hungary

Poland

Republic of Moldova

Romania

Russian Federation

Slovakia

Ukraine

*Northern Europe*

Åland Islands

Channel Islands

Denmark

Estonia

Faeroe Islands

Finland

Iceland

Ireland

Isle of Man

Jersey

Latvia

Lithuania

Norway

Sark

Svalbard and Jan Mayen Islands

Sweden

United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland

*Southern Europe*

Albania

Andorra

Bosnia and Herzegovina

Croatia

Gibraltar

Greece

Holy See

Italy

Malta

Montenegro

Portugal

San Marino

Serbia

Slovenia

Spain

The former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia


*Western Europe*

Austria

Belgium

France

Germany

Liechtenstein

Luxembourg

Monaco

Netherlands

Switzerland




Central Europe isn't even recognized as a geographical region. But here is what is said of Central Europe


* *





Central Europe

The term "Central Europe" is often used by historians to designate states formerly belonging to the Holy Roman Empire or the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, including parts of modern-day Belarus and Ukraine. "Central Europe" thus overlaps with "Eastern Europe." The following countries are labeled Eastern European by some commentators and as Central European by others.

Austria
Czech Republic
Croatia
Hungary
Poland
Slovakia
Slovenia (most often placed in Central Europe but sometimes in Southeastern Europe)




There is also this division I found under ''Cultural european regions''. I'm actually surprised to see the baltic states considered as central europe, I've never heard that such grouping before. Only reason I can think is the cultural influence from German ruling over the regions, but otherwise, Slav and Scandinavian influences are far more prominent.










But why I think many consider countries such as Poland and also the Baltic States as Eastern European is due to it's historical and cultural relation to Russia as well as their Slavic heritage (except none of the Baltic languages are actually Slavic). I definitely personally notice far more visual similarity of Polish with Russians than with Central or Western Europeans.
We have around 25% of the population being of direct Russian origin. It is really easy to tell the women of Russian origin and upbringing apart from the Latvians. Russian women DEFINITELY don't shy away from everything feminine and ''womanly''.

Lol, might not be interesting to anyone but I had fun checking these things up.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think I heard @pomPOM 's ethnicity is "brat" or something.
> 
> At least someone else said that.












but before that 
* *


----------



## Parrot

pomPOM said:


> but before that
> * *


HEY!

Shut up :dry:


----------



## Epic Love

pomPOM said:


> @Eram Sum Ero
> Because it depends whether you talk of geographical or cultural/ethnic belonging.
> 
> Here are the _''Composition of macro geographical (continental) regions, geographical sub-regions''_ as considered by UN
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eastern Europe*
> 
> Belarus
> 
> Bulgaria
> 
> Czechia
> 
> Hungary
> 
> Poland
> 
> Republic of Moldova
> 
> Romania
> 
> Russian Federation
> 
> Slovakia
> 
> Ukraine
> 
> *Northern Europe*
> 
> Åland Islands
> 
> Channel Islands
> 
> Denmark
> 
> Estonia
> 
> Faeroe Islands
> 
> Finland
> 
> Iceland
> 
> Ireland
> 
> Isle of Man
> 
> Jersey
> 
> Latvia
> 
> Lithuania
> 
> Norway
> 
> Sark
> 
> Svalbard and Jan Mayen Islands
> 
> Sweden
> 
> United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
> 
> *Southern Europe*
> 
> Albania
> 
> Andorra
> 
> Bosnia and Herzegovina
> 
> Croatia
> 
> Gibraltar
> 
> Greece
> 
> Holy See
> 
> Italy
> 
> Malta
> 
> Montenegro
> 
> Portugal
> 
> San Marino
> 
> Serbia
> 
> Slovenia
> 
> Spain
> 
> The former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia
> 
> 
> *Western Europe*
> 
> Austria
> 
> Belgium
> 
> France
> 
> Germany
> 
> Liechtenstein
> 
> Luxembourg
> 
> Monaco
> 
> Netherlands
> 
> Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Europe isn't even recognized as a geographical region. But here is what is said of Central Europe
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Europe
> 
> The term "Central Europe" is often used by historians to designate states formerly belonging to the Holy Roman Empire or the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, including parts of modern-day Belarus and Ukraine. "Central Europe" thus overlaps with "Eastern Europe." The following countries are labeled Eastern European by some commentators and as Central European by others.
> 
> Austria
> Czech Republic
> Croatia
> Hungary
> Poland
> Slovakia
> Slovenia (most often placed in Central Europe but sometimes in Southeastern Europe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also this division I found under ''Cultural european regions''. I'm actually surprised to see the baltic states considered as central europe, I've never heard that such grouping before. Only reason I can think is the cultural influence from German ruling over the regions, but otherwise, Slav and Scandinavian influences are far more prominent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why I think many consider countries such as Poland and also the Baltic States as Eastern European is due to it's historical and cultural relation to Russia as well as their Slavic heritage (except none of the Baltic languages are actually Slavic). I definitely personally notice far more visual similarity of Polish with Russians than with Central or Western Europeans.
> We have around 25% of the population being of direct Russian origin. It is really easy to tell the women of Russian origin and upbringing apart from the Latvians. Russian women DEFINITELY don't shy away from everything feminine and ''womanly''.
> 
> Lol, might not be interesting to anyone but I had fun checking these things up.


Agreed. The first part sums it up perfectly. That's how I and most people I know have been tought.


----------



## leictreon

Now I'm curious about my _exact_ ethnicity


----------



## Baloo23

Have fun.


----------



## Nick5

Loeveangel said:


> View attachment 631858
> 
> 
> The one on the far left is me. I'm not wearing a lot of makeup, I'll be curious to see what people guess.


Portuguese?


----------



## OP

Baloo23 said:


> View attachment 638354
> 
> 
> Have fun.


French? Swiss? Italian?


----------



## OP

Here's mine. As far as I know, I'm only one ethnicity.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

OP said:


> Here's mine. As far as I know, I'm only one ethnicity.


Pinay!


----------



## OP

WamphyriThrall said:


> Pinay!


I've gotten that before, but nope. I'm definitely Asian though!


----------



## Cotillion

OP said:


> Here's mine. As far as I know, I'm only one ethnicity.


thai


----------



## OP

Cotillion said:


> thai


I like Thai food...


----------



## Cotillion

OP said:


> I like Thai food...


ok viet then


----------



## Hiraeth

View attachment 650194

View attachment 650202

View attachment 650210

View attachment 650218


It should be pretty simple.


----------



## OP

Cotillion said:


> ok viet then


Getting closer.


----------



## OP

Hiraeth said:


> View attachment 650194
> 
> View attachment 650202
> 
> View attachment 650210
> 
> View attachment 650218
> 
> 
> It should be pretty simple.


Polish? Ukrainian?


----------



## Hiraeth

OP said:


> Polish? Ukrainian?


No.


----------



## OP

Hiraeth said:


> No.


Greek?


----------



## Hiraeth

OP said:


> Greek?


I wish I was Greek, but I'm not, unfortunately. )


----------



## OP

Hiraeth said:


> I wish I was Greek, but I'm not, unfortunately. )


Hmm... Romanian?


----------



## Hiraeth

OP said:


> Hmm... Romanian?


Yes. I wanted to tell you that you're close from the first reply, but then I thought I'd make it too easy.


----------



## OP

Hiraeth said:


> Yes. I wanted to tell you that you're close from the first reply, but then I thought I'd make it too easy.


Cool! I was going to try pretty much every country in Europe until I got it right.


----------



## Hiraeth

OP said:


> Cool! I was going to try pretty much every country in Europe until I got it right.


Haha. So you guessed based on my location? You were in the right area of Europe though, from the start, maybe not that much with Poland, but that was still close. Actually I was very curious to know if I really do look Romanian/ from South Eastern Europe. I was telling my boyfriend how someone who went to Turkey told me I look and walk like the Turkish women, and he told me that I definitely look Romanian (he's not Romanian).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Ok, guess..


----------



## Cotillion

OP said:


> Getting closer.


malay


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Notus Asphodelus said:


> View attachment 650234
> 
> 
> Ok, guess..


Maybe something like Tamil or Sri Lankan


----------



## OP

Hiraeth said:


> Haha. So you guessed based on my location? You were in the right area of Europe though, from the start, maybe not that much with Poland, but that was still close. Actually I was very curious to know if I really do look Romanian/ from South Eastern Europe. I was telling my boyfriend how someone who went to Turkey told me I look and walk like the Turkish women, and he told me that I definitely look Romanian (he's not Romanian).


Nah, I just guessed that you had European heritage :kitteh:


----------



## OP

Cotillion said:


> malay


Getting further away again! My (biological) dad's a 4th or 5th generation Malaysian immigrant, but I don't think I have any actual Malay ancestors.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

OP said:


> Getting further away again! My (biological) dad's a 4th or 5th generation Malaysian immigrant, but I don't think I have any actual Malay ancestors.


Well, I'm out of answers! Vietnamese and Pinay were my two serious guesses, and anything more would literally be random pickings until I got things right.

Since it seems many Southeast Asians have some Chinese ancestry, I'll go with that, but nothing specific.


----------



## OP

WamphyriThrall said:


> Well, I'm out of answers! Vietnamese and Pinay were my two serious guesses, and anything more would literally be random pickings until I got things right.
> 
> Since it seems many Southeast Asians have some Chinese ancestry, I'll go with that, but nothing specific.


Yep! The correct answer is Chinese.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

OP said:


> Yep! The correct answer is Chinese.


Ha! The one time it wouldn't be offensive to assume...

But what, exactly? Min? Hakka?


----------



## OP

WamphyriThrall said:


> Ha! The one time it wouldn't be offensive to assume...
> 
> But what, exactly? Min? Hakka?


Cantonese, Min (Hokkien, Teochew), maybe some others? I'm pretty sure they all fall under the Han Chinese ethnicity...


----------



## Baloo23

OP said:


> French? Swiss? Italian?


I'm half Italian.


----------



## OP

Baloo23 said:


> I'm half Italian.


The other half?


----------



## Max

OP said:


> Scottish? Irish? Danish?


No. Nationality. No. No recent heritage from Scandinavian countries or Russia, Estonia and no Eastern European as far as I know. 

There are other things in there too... xD 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Lollapalooza said:


> I'm guessing Italian, as well, and... English?





ethylene said:


> Italian and French?


Yep, Italian on my mom's side.  No French that I'm aware of. Fractionally English on my dad's side (most of the mutt stuff is on my dad's side).


----------



## Rafiki

@ninjahitsawall
really very little idea
I'ma guess something in the Balkans:
ALBANIA
@VirtualInsanity
Irish


----------



## ninjahitsawall

@VirtualInsanity were you saying no to Irish before? 
I was going to guess that too.... 
German?



Rafiki said:


> @*ninjahitsawall*
> really very little idea
> I'ma guess something in the Balkans:
> ALBANIA


Nope


----------



## tinyheart

@ninjahitsawall
@OP @Red Morfy @Vast Silence @ethylene

WHERE THE HELL DID THESE POSTS COME FROM. I stamp, I posted right after...you know what nvm.

Ninja, Imma guess Saudi, at least?
@Rafiki since my post was like a TRILLIONSJFSJFKJDND POSTS RIGHT AFTER AND SO IT MAKES NO CONTEXTUAL SENSE I WILL REITERATE IT HERE:

FINAL BLOODY GUESS: BLOODY DUTCH.
@VirtualInsanity not a newcomer but Imma guess Irish.

you got a very pokeable face tho :kitteh::wink:


----------



## Rafiki

lol @mytinyheart

I'm an Ashkenazi Jew of Austria-Hungarian, Lithuanian, and Ukrainian heritage.


----------



## tinyheart

Rafiki said:


> I'm an Ashkenazi Jew of Austria-Hungarian, Lithuanian, and Ukrainian heritage.


I knew that. '___' I totally knew that. '______'


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Rafiki said:


> lol @*mytinyheart*
> 
> I'm an Ashkenazi Jew of Austria-Hungarian, Lithuanian, and Ukrainian heritage.


Damn you, I was about to say that.

*****


----------



## OP

Rafiki said:


> lol @*mytinyheart*
> 
> I'm an Ashkenazi Jew of Austria-Hungarian, Lithuanian, and Ukrainian heritage.


Cool! That was hard to guess.


----------



## Jaune

I would like a turn now.


----------



## Rafiki

@Based Stickman

HOT!

Oh wait, wrong thread.


Umm
Malaysian?


----------



## Rafiki

@*WamphyriThrall*


easy


----------



## Max

@mytinyheart
My nationality is Irish, yes but that's not the only thing in there. And thank you xD 



ninjahitsawall said:


> @VirtualInsanity were you saying no to Irish before?
> I was going to guess that too....
> German?


Not German but some Irish.



Rafiki said:


> @VirtualInsanity
> Irish


Not just Irish :'( 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## OP

VirtualInsanity said:


> @*mytinyheart*
> My nationality is Irish, yes but that's not the only thing in there. And thank you xD
> 
> 
> Not German but some Irish.
> 
> 
> Not just Irish :'(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Not just Irish... let me guess, some Italian and/or Swedish mixed in there?


----------



## OP

Based Stickman said:


> I would like a turn now.
> 
> View attachment 652442


Rafiki's already guessed Malaysian; I'm guessing Korean?


----------



## Morfy

Rafiki said:


> lol @mytinyheart
> 
> I'm an Ashkenazi Jew of Austria-Hungarian, Lithuanian, and Ukrainian heritage.


lmfao not gonna lie, I wanted to say "Jewish" first but then I was like "hmm maybe that would look really wrong coming from a German"


----------



## Max

OP said:


> Not just Irish... let me guess, some Italian and/or Swedish mixed in there?


If you go far enough back on my Mother's side, I am sure there is some sort of Swedish mixed in there, but just not recently. They're pretty Irish as well. Italian? I don't think I have any Italian in me. My Dad's family are pretty dark people, though. Swarthy. 

@Based Stickman - Has anyone said Filipina yet? Hong Kong?


----------



## ethylene

@Based Stickman-Singapore?


----------



## Vast Silence

Based Stickman said:


> I would like a turn now.
> 
> View attachment 652442


Vietnamese for sure!


----------



## Vidalia

What about me?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Vidalia said:


> What about me?
> 
> View attachment 652770


Guessing Eurasian - Dutch , Chinese , Italian , Filipino 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall

mytinyheart said:


> Posted this elsewhere but I'm curious to see how this plays out.
> 
> View attachment 651121


Venezuelan?


----------



## Rafiki

@Vidalia
Native American and English!
idk


----------



## Vidalia

ai.tran.75 said:


> Guessing Eurasian - Dutch , Chinese , Italian , Filipino
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're so close! I am Eurasian but none of those...


----------



## Vidalia

Rafiki said:


> @Vidalia
> Native American and English!
> idk


No, but it's crazy that you guessed that since I married someone who is Native American and English! :O But we don't look alike haha.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Vidalia said:


> You're so close! I am Eurasian but none of those...


Japanese, Irish , Scottish , French, Korean (?) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

Lollapalooza said:


> Mexican?





Rafiki said:


> Pakistani!?





Red Morfy said:


> Hmm Pakistani maybe? Or Palestinian?
> 
> You're extremely beautiful btw





ninjahitsawall said:


> Venezuelan?


One of yall is correct.
@Red Morfy


----------



## tinyheart

@Vidalia

Slavic?


----------



## Morfy

mytinyheart said:


> One of yall is correct.
> 
> @Red Morfy


so it's not pakistani then =D

I'm just gonna go with Venezuelan.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Vidalia said:


> You're so close! I am Eurasian but none of those...


Yeah, for some reason, I was guessing Korean, and maybe German or Irish.


----------



## Scarab

Vidalia said:


> What about me?
> 
> View attachment 652770


I get a bit of a Scandinavian vibe from you. Mixed with something else, of course.


----------



## Scarab

OP said:


> The other half?


The other half is normal.


----------



## JayShambles

Bet ya can't guess me


----------



## JayShambles

Vidalia said:


> What about me?
> 
> View attachment 652770


Chinese/English or Chinese/Irish


----------



## OP

JayShambles said:


> Bet ya can't guess me


Spanish?


----------



## JayShambles

OP said:


> Spanish?


Nope, no Hispanic heritage in me


----------



## OP

JayShambles said:


> Nope, no Hispanic heritage in me


How many ethnicities in total?


----------



## JayShambles

OP said:


> How many ethnicities in total?


4, but you win if you get 2


----------



## OP

JayShambles said:


> 4, but you win if you get 2


Irish, Greek, Danish, and... based on your country of birth, Japanese?


----------



## JayShambles

OP said:


> Irish, Greek, Danish, and... based on your country of birth, Japanese?


I'm Eurasian but none of what you suggested.


----------



## isuals

Scarab said:


> A racist camera? :shocked: But I know what you mean; in the first picture you shared you didn't look as pale. And, it has happened to me as well because of odd lighting. Have you dyed your hair blonde at the tips or is that the lighting as well?


Well one photo was taken in the summer and the other in winter. Yep I got blonde ends


----------



## Lotus8

JayShambles said:


> Malaysian


Nope. That's the first time I've gotten Malaysian though.


----------



## ai.tran.75

JayShambles said:


> Bet ya can't guess me


Italian, Spanish, Filipino , Malaysian ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

ai.tran.75 said:


> Italian, Spanish, Filipino , Malaysian ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nup, but I've already been guessed


----------



## ethylene

..


----------



## Lollapalooza

ethylene said:


> I'll play along:


You look a bit like this Ukrainian girl I used to know, so I'll say Ukrainian.


----------



## Vidalia

Scarab said:


> I get a bit of a Scandinavian vibe from you. Mixed with something else, of course.


Sorry it took me so long to answer haha. Yeah, I'm half Danish and half Japanese


----------



## Scarab

Vidalia said:


> Sorry it took me so long to answer haha. Yeah, I'm half Danish and half Japanese


*Basks in my own awesomenesses*

Although, Japanese would not have been my next pick. I would probably have gone for a place with a warmer climate. Now, the question remains, what ethnicity do you think I am?


----------



## Scarab

isuals said:


> Well one photo was taken in the summer and the other in winter. Yep I got blonde ends


My best friend sometimes go with that sort of fade with varied results according to her. It makes for a very interesting color variation, and I do have to say that it really fits you; very cute.


----------



## Nick5

Scarab said:


> *Basks in my own awesomenesses*
> 
> Although, Japanese would not have been my next pick. I would probably have gone for a place with a warmer climate. Now, the question remains, what ethnicity do you think I am?


Scottish?


----------



## Scarab

Nick5 said:


> Scottish?


Alas, I can't -- although it hurts me immensely -- give you the satisfaction of being right. I would, if I could, but such is life. Sometimes I do wonder if I am ascending or descending this cesspool upon which I find myself in; after all, it appears to go round and round in some direction rather than another. Of importance? I think not. Am I verbose for verbosity's sake. Very likely, forsooth.

Good try, though. But not close enough.


----------



## bleghc

i may actually be an idiot. spent the last minute or so trying to find your picture only to find the lizard gif only to spend another few seconds trying to come up with a clever response only to realize your avatar was your picture. oh dear lord.

gonna guess... finnish?










the face i make knowing i will inevitably receive judgment not just bc of the very first bit in this post but my absolute lack of ability to connect facial features with ethnicities!!
oh well


----------



## pertracto

@blehBLEH
I would say southern Asia or southern America. Malaysian roots would be my first guess (let me know if I'm completely wrong :frustrating

Here goes a pic of me 
View attachment 658506


Let's see if someone gets it right (btw, I'm a mix of 4 ethnicities...at least as far as I know lol)


----------



## WamphyriThrall

blehBLEH said:


> i may actually be an idiot. spent the last minute or so trying to find your picture only to find the lizard gif only to spend another few seconds trying to come up with a clever response only to realize your avatar was your picture. oh dear lord.
> 
> gonna guess... finnish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the face i make knowing i will inevitably receive judgment not just bc of the very first bit in this post but my absolute lack of ability to connect facial features with ethnicities!!
> oh well


Samoan?


----------



## tinyheart

blehBLEH said:


> i may actually be an idiot. spent the last minute or so trying to find your picture only to find the lizard gif only to spend another few seconds trying to come up with a clever response only to realize your avatar was your picture. oh dear lord.
> 
> gonna guess... finnish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the face i make knowing i will inevitably receive judgment not just bc of the very first bit in this post but my absolute lack of ability to connect facial features with ethnicities!!
> oh well


I can't tell but I love your traits. :happy: I look at plenty photographs of all sorts of people, so sometimes I just find I like certain people due to things that I can't quite understand myself. You're one of them. :tongue:


----------



## bleghc

@*pertracto* very close!! as for you - not very good at this but part polish, part serbian? not completely sure about the two other potential ethnicities.

@*WamphyriThrall* nopee 
@*mytinyheart* ahh! lol thank you! :tongue: first time i've heard that from anyone else.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

@mytinyheart if you're not Filipino, I'll fist myself.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

blehBLEH said:


> i may actually be an idiot. spent the last minute or so trying to find your picture only to find the lizard gif only to spend another few seconds trying to come up with a clever response only to realize your avatar was your picture. oh dear lord.
> 
> gonna guess... finnish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the face i make knowing i will inevitably receive judgment not just bc of the very first bit in this post but my absolute lack of ability to connect facial features with ethnicities!!
> oh well


Maori ?


----------



## Gossip Goat

blehBLEH said:


> i may actually be an idiot. spent the last minute or so trying to find your picture only to find the lizard gif only to spend another few seconds trying to come up with a clever response only to realize your avatar was your picture. oh dear lord.
> 
> gonna guess... finnish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the face i make knowing i will inevitably receive judgment not just bc of the very first bit in this post but my absolute lack of ability to connect facial features with ethnicities!!
> oh well


Costa Rican? Filipina, Indonesian or Thai?


----------



## Asmodaeus

@blehBLEH: Taiwanese? 

Let's see if anyone can guess my background... (that's me when I was like 3)


----------



## Temizzle

ai.tran.75 said:


> Iranian , English , Pakistan, French ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, well, you got the Pakistani right, that's one half  -- I'm impressed, no one guesses that..


----------



## ixwolvesix

Hey is it okay if I ask to type my family? like to see what people think


----------



## leftover crack




----------



## backdrop12

@succ my guess is Italian / Argentinan

Someone guessed serbian for me awhile back, but I am restarting with some new photos.


----------



## Luckyshot

@backdrop12 white American, maybe a mix of Spanish and British?


----------



## Judson Joist

Northern European, maybe (like a Viking). Strongly Choleric facial features (that is, if I believed in phrenology, which I don't). As for me, my avatar should do even though it's grayscale.










Brown hair, brown eyes.


----------



## Wild

I'm guessing you have some English and/or Scottish and/or Irish in there. roud:


----------



## Judson Joist

Wild said:


> I'm guessing you have some English and/or Scottish and/or Irish in there. roud:


All the British Isles mixed together, but mostly Welsh, so you're pretty close.
:happy:
Got some Cherokee in there too (which shows mostly in my cheeks).


----------



## backdrop12

Luckyshot said:


> @*backdrop12* white American, maybe a mix of Spanish and British?
> 
> 
> View attachment 727178


Alot of people guess Latino/South american /spanish . I am NONE OF THOSE. Latest guess from someone was Brazillian.

I do have british , but I have more of a makeup than that . I took the 23 and me ancestry test and got 18 percent english and irish. highest was 23 percent , but ill let people guess .


----------



## blondemaiden

@backdrop12 are you Albanian or possibly something else Mediterranean?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Let’s see if anybody can guess mine… (?)


----------



## Judson Joist

Polish


----------



## Asmodaeus

Judson Joist said:


> Polish


Nope… :wink: (that I know of)


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Guess me!


* *


----------



## Enoch

Snowflake Minuet said:


> Guess me!


maybe English/Scottish, maybe German, maybe Italian


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Troubled Englishman said:


> maybe English/Scottish, maybe German, maybe Italian


That's quite good!! I'm Italian/Scottish/German


----------



## confusedasheck

:crying:


----------



## VinnieBob

Asmodaeus said:


> Let’s see if anybody can guess mine… (?)
> 
> View attachment 733314


kraka


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 733890


See if you can figure it out.......


----------



## blondemaiden

Hellena Handbasket said:


> View attachment 733890
> 
> 
> See if you can figure it out.......


Irish?


----------



## Queen of Cups

nord said:


> Irish?


Its in there.


----------



## backdrop12

nord said:


> @*backdrop12* are you Albanian or possibly something else Mediterranean?


Nope


----------



## Adena

@Hellena Handbasket Scottish, English? You look very British imo
@Asmodaeus I'd say Ukrainian, Moldovian?

Try me and my boyfriend because we always try to guess which ethnicity we look like


----------



## hauntology

spanish (from spain) for you, perhaps?

i feel like there's some greek in your boyfriend, but not 100% greek.
here's me.


----------



## Adena

hauntology said:


> spanish (from spain) for you, perhaps?
> 
> i feel like there's some greek in your boyfriend, but not 100% greek.
> here's me.


Nope and nope 

Mhm, French or German?


----------



## hauntology

Adena said:


> Nope and nope
> 
> Mhm, French or German?


whoa! we're both wrong! that makes me feel better about being possibly far off. i dye my hair, if that helps, so focus more on facial structure.


----------



## Adena

hauntology said:


> whoa! we're both wrong! that makes me feel better about being possibly far off. i dye my hair, if that helps, so focus more on facial structure.


Hehe, Italian maybe?


----------



## hauntology

Adena said:


> Hehe, Italian maybe?


i kinda just want to give it away now because it's a relatively small country..


----------



## Adena

hauntology said:


> i kinda just want to give it away now because it's a relatively small country..


Monaco, Luxemburg? Or am I way off?


----------



## hauntology

Adena said:


> Monaco, Luxemburg? Or am I way off?


decently off, yeah. latvian/lithuanian, and georgian (the country!)


----------



## Queen of Cups

Adena said:


> @Hellena Handbasket Scottish, English? You look very British imo
> 
> @Asmodaeus I'd say Ukrainian, Moldovian?
> 
> Try me and my boyfriend because we always try to guess which ethnicity we look like
> 
> View attachment 737634
> 
> View attachment 737642


Yep. 
Scottish, English, Irish and my dad is half Catawba, so I'm 25 percent Native American.


----------



## Adena

@hauntology ayy! I'm 1/8 Georgian myself  @Hellena Handbasket oh neat! Never would've guessed


----------



## Asmodaeus

Adena said:


> @Asmodaeus I'd say Ukrainian, Moldovian?


Not really! :wink: Once I was even told I look Armenian, but that’s not the case either. 

I’ll give you a clue:


* *





My background is heavily Mediterranean. roud:


----------



## Adena

Asmodaeus said:


> Not really! :wink: Once I was even told I look Armenian, but that’s not the case either.
> 
> I’ll give you a clue:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My background is heavily Mediterranean. roud:


I'm really feeling East European! Something formerly Yugoslavian (Slovene, Croatian, Malta, Montenegro)? Maybe Greek?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Adena said:


> I'm really feeling East European! Something formerly Yugoslavian (Slovene, Croatian, Malta, Montenegro)? Maybe Greek?



* *





Not exactly, but that was closer. My ancestors –on my mother’s side– did spend several centuries in Greece, but they weren’t ethnically Greek. :wink:


----------



## Adena

Asmodaeus said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly, but that was closer. My ancestors –on my mother’s side– did spend several centuries in Greece, but they weren’t ethnically Greek. :wink:


Eek, Albanian? Don't know! At least I'm getting there haha


----------



## Asmodaeus

Adena said:


> Eek, Albanian? Don't know! At least I'm getting there haha


Nope… Come on, I’m certain you can do better than that… :wink: :kitteh: :tongue:


----------



## Adena

Asmodaeus said:


> Nope… Come on, I’m certain you can do better than that… :wink: :kitteh: :tongue:


I'm guessing not North African... Lebanese?


----------



## Asmodaeus

Adena said:


> I'm guessing not North African... Lebanese?


----------



## Adena

Asmodaeus said:


>


Italian?


----------



## AndieO

Some rare species


----------



## AndieO

1/2 American Indian 1/2 I don't know, give me another hint


----------



## Judson Joist

@INForJoking Swedish.


----------



## Rose for a Heart




----------



## INForJoking

@AndieO Was your comment toward me or someone else? 

@Judson Joist Yeah, I think I have some Swedish on my dad's side. So, points for that one! 

If I had to guess for you? Hmmmmmm? Some Greek or Mediterranean?


----------



## ChrisLundahl

Check my profile picture and guess


----------



## AndieO

INForJoking said:


> @AndieO Was your comment toward me or someone else?
> 
> @Judson Joist Yeah, I think I have some Swedish on my dad's side. So, points for that one!
> 
> If I had to guess for you? Hmmmmmm? Some Greek or Mediterranean?


Yes, this comment "1/2 American Indian 1/2 I don't know, give me another hint" was for you. Sorry, I thought I used the "reply with quote button".


----------



## INForJoking

AndieO said:


> Yes, this comment "1/2 American Indian 1/2 I don't know, give me another hint" was for you. Sorry, I thought I used the "reply with quote button".


Maybe you did try to use the reply button, but it didn't work. There have been some bugs, lately on the forum. You are 100% correct with your guess! My mitochondrial DNA can be traced back to the oldest known Native American ever found. My Dad's grandma was Native American, as well. Nice work! Other than that, I have German, Irish, and Scandinavian as far as I know.


----------



## AndieO

INForJoking said:


> Maybe you did try to use the reply button, but it didn't work. There have been some bugs, lately on the forum. You are 100% correct with your guess! My mitochondrial DNA can be traced back to the oldest known Native American ever found. My Dad's grandma was Native American, as well. Nice work! Other than that, I have German, Irish, and Scandinavian as far as I know.


You have nice mix of genes there, all strong nations! So you're like a native of the natives  ! Cool that you got a DNA test and know your roots :happy:! 
Btw it was the combination between picture and comment that gave it away, if it would have been picture only I would have needed more time, but when you said you rarely venture out...and your heritage is not your color, I just saw the Indian heritage back there. It's not as hidden as you think .


----------



## AndieO

@Judson Joist a percentage of French/Belgian mixed with Czech or Eastern European


----------



## Judson Joist

@*INForJoking* @*AndieO*

Not sure what all I have in me for certain, but I do know it's mostly British Isles, most especially Welsh (which would make me Celt-Briton but not Gaelic unless I also have Irish, Scottish, and/or Scots-Irish which I might), spliced together with a good measure of Cherokee.


----------



## AndieO

Judson Joist said:


> @*INForJoking* @*AndieO*
> 
> Not sure what all I have in me for certain, but I do know it's mostly British Isles, most especially Welsh (which would make me Celt-Briton but not Gaelic unless I also have Irish, Scottish, and/or Scots-Irish which I might), spliced together with a good measure of Cherokee.


Nice & also good looking if I may add


----------



## Judson Joist

AndieO said:


> Nice & also good looking if I may add


----------



## Cinnamon Sugar

Interesting concept for a thread. Here is the most up close and personal yet also recent photo I could find and a profile shot with glasses. Good luck.


----------



## AndieO

I'm guessing there is some Egyptian to a certain %. I'm thinking also Nigerian, but I think there are also some white genes in your heritage, just difficult to guess where from .


----------



## Cinnamon Sugar

AndieO said:


> I'm guessing there is some Egyptian to a certain %. I'm thinking also Nigerian, but I think there are also some white genes in your heritage, just difficult to guess where from .


Not a bad guess, but I'm Jamaican American, descended at least in part from the Akan people. The white genes comes into play from a Jewish grandfather.


----------



## Rydori

Hmm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remarkable_remark

Filipino?
.


----------



## Rydori

Torporific said:


> Filipino?
> .
> View attachment 752810


Spot on! How'd you guess from just my back?

You look Russian or east European by the way


----------



## remarkable_remark

The wonders of Ni! 
You are also spot on  (I'm Polish)


----------

